# knitting tea party friday 19 may '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 19 May '17

Gary and the boys went to see his mom on Mother's Day. While they were there Grandpa took them to the barn to show them the four baby kitties they had. The boys of course wanted to bring them home that very day. Grandpa said they needed to be with their mother for a couple of weeks yet. He said that the boys could have the two and he would take the other two to the animal shelter. Gary said they would take just two - the two black and white kitties. Well - low and behold - Grandpa Moser shows up on Monday with all four kittens. He said we could keep the two we wanted and we could take the other two to the animal shelter. To say that Heidi was angry is to put it mildly. You of course know already how the three boys reacted - no way were the two grey kitties going to the animal shelter. So Heidi had to race into town and buy kitty chow and kitty formula. They were just not old enough to leave their mother. So now there are four new kitties running around in the mud room. They are precious and I love holding them but we really didn't need four more kitties. Heidi has already said these are to be outdoor cats - but so were the cats that are already in the house. lol

Very cool - a high of 58° - that is a drop of over 20° from the last several days. The breeze doesn't help either. We are to get rain starting today and lasting all weekend. That is an indoor kind of weekend.

Slow Cooker Chicken Parmesan Meatballs

Turn classic chicken parm into meatballs with this easy load-and-go appetizer recipe with a cheesy surprise inside. Making meatballs for a party? Switch your crock pot to warm for serving all party long. They are also Nut-Free, Soy-Free and Low Carbohydrate.

Author: Devon O'Brien | EatingWell.com
10 servings

Ingredients

Sauce

1 (28 ounce) can no-salt-added crushed tomatoes
½ medium onion, grated
¼ cup dry red wine
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ teaspoon dried basil
½ teaspoon dried oregano
¼ teaspoon salt

Meatballs

1 pound ground chicken or turkey
1 large egg, lightly beaten
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
½ cup fine dry whole-wheat breadcrumbs (see Tip)
½ teaspoon dried basil
½ teaspoon dried oregano
½ teaspoon garlic powder
¼ teaspoon salt
30 pearl-size fresh mozzarella balls

Preparation

To prepare sauce:

1. Combine tomatoes, onion, wine, garlic, basil, oregano and salt in a 5- to 6-quart slow cooker.

To prepare meatballs:

1. Combine ground chicken (or turkey), egg, Parmesan, breadcrumbs, basil, oregano, garlic powder and salt in a medium bowl.

2. Pat 1 tablespoon of the seasoned meat into a disk and place a mozzarella ball in the center.

3. Wrap the meat around the cheese and roll into a ball. Repeat with the remaining meat and cheese.

4. Add the meatballs to the slow cooker.

5. Cover and cook on High for 3 hours or on Low for 6 hours.

Equipment: 5- to 6-quart slow cooker

Tip: Don't toss your stale bread! Make your own breadcrumbs. Trim off any tough crusts and tear or cut the bread into pieces. Process in a food processor until coarse or fine crumbs form. To make dry breadcrumbs, spread on a baking sheet and bake at 250°F until dry, about 10 to 15 minutes. Use right away or freeze in an airtight container for up to 6 months. Thaw before using.

Nutrition info: Serving size: 3 meatballs & ¼ cup sauce - Per serving: 163 calories; 7 g fat(3 g sat); 2 g fiber; 7 g carbohydrates; 14 g protein; 6 mcg folate; 69 mg cholesterol; 3 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 800 IU vitamin A; 5 mg vitamin C; 113 mg calcium; 2 mg iron; 277 mg sodium; 506 mg potassium

Carbohydrate Servings: ½

Exchanges: 1 lean protein, 1 vegetable, ½ medium-fat protein

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/257285/slow-cooker-chicken-parmesan-meatballs/?did=146750&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_043017&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=146750&mid=6919760575

Sea Salt Focaccia with Radish Ramp Butter

Author: Aimee | SimpleBites.net 
Radish Ramp Butter 
Serves 1/2 cup

Ingredients

¼ cup unsalted butter, room temperature
4 large radishes
2 Tbsp chopped ramps
sea salt, for garnish

Instructions

1. Place butter in a small bowl and mash with the back of a wooden spoon.

2. Using a rasp or microplane, grate the radish into the butter.

3. Add the chopped ramps and cream the mixture together.

4. Transfer to a small serving dish and serve at room temperature with the salt for a garnish.

Note: Alternate: use as a spread on cucumber sandwiches.

Total time: 37 mins 
Serves 8

Ingredients

300 mL warm water (110F)
1/2 teaspoon cane sugar
2 teaspoons dry yeast
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
3 cups organic all-purpose flour
2 Tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, divided
1 teaspoon flaky sea salt
pinch of dried rosemary (optional)

Instructions

1. In the bowl of a stand mixer, combine the warm water and cane sugar. Sprinkle the yeast over the top and let stand for 10 minutes to bloom.

2. Add the fine sea salt and 1 1/2 cups of flour. Beat on high for one minute with the paddle attachment.

3. Switch to the hook attachment.

4. Add the remainder of the flour, mixing on low to combine.

5. Knead on low for 7 minutes. If the dough is very sticky to the touch, add an additional 1-2 tablespoons of flour.

6. Coat a clean bowl with a teaspoon of olive oil and place the focaccia dough in the bottom. It will be quite soft and a little bit sticky. Cover with a tea towel and let rise in a warm place for 1 hour or until doubled in bulk.

7. Preheat an oven to 425F. Generously grease a rimmed baking sheet with the remainder of the olive oil.

8. Without punching down the dough, gently tip the risen focaccia dough onto the oiled pan. Use your fingers to press dimples in the flatbread, without deflating it too much. It should be about 1 1/2 inches thick all over. Let rest for 10 minutes.

9. Sprinkle flaky sea salt on top of the focaccia and the rosemary, if using. Bake on the top shelf of the oven, for about 22 minutes, or until light golden on top. Cool completely.

10. Slice focaccia into thick slabs. Generously spread with the radish ramp butter. Top with a few thinly sliced radishes, sprinkle with salt and serve at once.

Note: Use any fun, coarse salt for the top. I use a red salt from Hawaii or a flaky Maldon salt.

Note: Be sure to only use unsalted butter for this recipe, as salted version will cause the radish to weep and your butter will be soupy rather than spreadable. But then do serve the radish butter with a small dish of flaky salt for garnish. It really brings the dish to life.

http://www.simplebites.net/sea-salt-focaccia-with-radish-ramp-butter/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29

Creamy Herbed Pork Chops

Author: Cassie | allrecipes.com
35 m4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

4 thick-cut pork chops
1 teaspoon Montreal steak seasoning, or to taste
1/2 cup butter, divided
2 1/2 tablespoons all-purpose flour, or as needed
1 tablespoon dried basil
1 teaspoon instant beef bouillon granules
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 cups milk

Directions

1. Season pork chops on all sides with Montreal steak seasoning.

2. Melt 2 tablespoons butter in a large skillet over medium heat.

3. Cook chops in melted butter until browned and slightly pink in the center, about 7 to 10 minutes per side. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read at least 145 degrees F (63 degrees C).

4. Add remaining butter to the pan as needed so that about 3 tablespoons pan drippings remain in the pan when the chops are finished. Transfer pork chops to a plate and return skillet to medium-high heat.

5. Mix flour, basil, and beef bouillon together in a bowl.

6. Stir black pepper into skillet with the pan drippings and cook for 1 minute.

7. Add flour mixture and cook, stirring constantly, until browned, about 2 minutes.

8. Pour milk into flour mixture; cook and stir constantly until mixture is thick and bubbly, 4 to 6 minutes.

9. Pour sauce over pork chops and serve.

Note: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/235432/creamy-herbed-pork-chops/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=148725&prop27=2017-05-08&did=148725-20170508

Slow Cooker Honey Orange Chicken Drumsticks

Author: Carolyn Malcoun | eatingwell.com
Nutrition profile: Gluten-Free, Healthy Aging, Healthy Immunity and Low-Calorie
6 servings

Ingredients

⅓ cup honey
2 teaspoons orange zest
2 tablespoons orange juice
3 tablespoons reduced-sodium soy sauce or tamari
3 cloves garlic, minced
1½ tablespoons minced fresh ginger
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper
12 medium chicken drumsticks (3-3½ pounds), skin removed (see Tip)
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds

Preparation

1. Combine honey, orange zest, orange juice, soy sauce (or tamari), garlic, ginger, vinegar and crushed red pepper in a small bowl.

2. Coat a 5- to 6-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

3. Add drumsticks. Pour in the sauce and mix to coat. Cover and cook until an instant-read thermometer registers 165°F when inserted into the thickest part of the meat without touching bone, 2 to 3 hours on High or 4 hours on Low.

4. Transfer the drumsticks to a bowl.

5. Very carefully pour the liquid from the slow cooker into a medium skillet.

6. Bring to a boil over high heat. Boil until reduced and syrupy, 10 to 15 minutes.

7. Pour the sauce over the drumsticks and stir to coat.

8. Serve sprinkled with cilantro and sesame seeds.

• Equipment: 5- to 6-quart slow cooker
• To remove the skin from chicken drumsticks, grip the skin from the meaty end of the drumstick with a paper towel and pull down toward the exposed bone until it comes off completely.
• For easy cleanup, try a slow-cooker liner. These heat-resistant, disposable liners fit neatly inside the insert and help prevent food from sticking to the bottom and sides of your slow cooker.
• People with celiac disease or gluten-sensitivity should use soy sauces that are labeled "gluten-free," as soy sauce may contain wheat or other gluten-containing sweeteners and flavors.

Nutrition info: Serving size: 2 drumsticks - Per serving: 252 calories; 7 g fat(2 g sat); 0 g fiber; 18 g carbohydrates; 29 g protein; 8 mcg folate; 150 mg cholesterol; 16 g sugars; 15 g added sugars; 91 IU vitamin A; 4 mg vitamin C; 30 mg calcium; 2 mg iron; 416 mg sodium; 352 mg potassium

Carbohydrate Servings: 1

Exchanges: 1 other carbohydrate, 6 lean meats

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/250966/slow-cooker-honey-orange-chicken-drumsticks/?did=146756&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_050317&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=146756&mid=6966751024

Rhubarb Cheesecake Squares

Ingredients

Crust:

2 1/2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup butter 
4 egg yolks
1/4 cup warm milk
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon instant yeast

Directions

1. In a large bowl whisk together flour and salt.

2. Cut butter into cubes and add to flour. Using pastry blender cut up butter into small pieces as you would for pie crust.

3. In a small bowl whisk together egg yolks, warm milk, sugar, and yeast. Pour into dry ingredients and stir until completely mixed.

4. Gather dough into a ball, kneading just until it holds together. Divide dough in half.

5. Roll out each piece to fit a 9" x 13" x 2" pan. Place one piece in pan and cover with filling.

Filling:

2 packages cream cheese (250 grams/8 ounces each)
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 egg, separated
3/4 cup rhubarb sauce
1/2 cup pecans, chopped

Directions

1. Beat cream cheese, sugar, vanilla, and egg yolk until smooth and creamy.

2. Swirl 3/4 cup rhubarb sauce into the filling.

3. Pour over first layer of crust.

4. Add the second layer of crust over top of filling.

6. Slightly beat egg white and brush over top layer of dough and sprinkle chopped pecans over top.

7. Cover and allow to rise for 1 1/2 hours in a warm place.

8. Bake at 350º for 35 minutes.

9. Cool and cut in squares. If you wish serve with rhubarb sauce.

Rhubarb Sauce

1/4 cup water
1/3 cup sugar
2 1/4 cups rhubarb, chopped
1/8 teaspoon almond extract

Directions

1. Bring water and sugar to boil, add rhubarb and cook for 10 minutes until tender and slightly thickened.

2. Remove from heat, stir in almond extract and cool.

3. Serves: approx 15

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/rhubarb-cheesecake-squares.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Plum and almond crumble

Serves 4

Ingredients

1/3 cup (46g) all purpose flour
2/3 cup (66g) almond meal
¼ teaspoon baking powder
pinch of salt
¼ cup (50g) demerara sugar
4 tablespoons (42g) unsalted butter, cold and diced
1/3 cup flaked almonds
4 large plums
2 tablespoons granulated sugar - if plums are very sweet, omit the sugar

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F. Have ready four 1-cup capacity (240ml) heatproof bowls - you can also bake this crumble family style, using a shallow 1-liter capacity heatproof dish.
Make the topping:

2. In a medium bowl, mix with a fork the all purpose flour, the almond meal, baking powder, salt and demerara sugar. 3. Add butter and rub ingredients together with your fingertips until mixture resembles coarse breadcrumbs.

4. Using a fork, stir in the flaked almonds - do not overmix. Freeze for 5 minutes while you prep the fruit.

5. Cut the plums in half and remove the stones. Cut each half in 0.5cm slices and then transfer to a medium bowl.

6. Add the granulated sugar (if using) and stir to combine. If not using the sugar, transfer the plum slices to the heatproof dishes.

7. Sprinkle the topping over the fruit and bake for about 25 minutes or until topping is golden and crispy.

Serve with heavy cream or vanilla ice cream.

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2017/05/plum-and-almond-crumble-and-end-of-girls.html

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-468909-1.html#10791481

*Darowil* caught the nasty cold making the rounds locally but has now recovered. She is currently at her brothers place feeding their dogs and walking them round the property, where she will be for around 3 weeks.

*Rookie* sliced the pad of her middle finger off rummaging through a drawer.

*Busyworkerbee* had her first on the job training day Monday- very long day with 2 ½ hours of train travel needed. Was hoping for more- haven't heard from her since so maybe she has been too tired after working.

*Dreamweaver's* DH had an extended excision of a skin cancer that last time didn't get it all out. Hoping that this is successful.

*Bonnie* has been unwell this week but thinks she has improved now.

*Cashmergma* has had flooding in the basement so getting work done on that.

*jheiens'* GS Tim had his final awards night at school- and won a number of awards. And his one-on-one aide for almost 10 years was given a standing ovation.

*Photos*
1-* Lurker* Rannoch Moor
-2-*Bonnie* Link- Maple Leaf socks
3-*impatient knitter*Squeak the cat
12*Sam* dress and 'sweater'
13-*Angelam* - Windsor Gt Park in flower
15-* Fan* Ribbed Jumper 
25- *sugarsugar* Mother's Day gifts 
28- *Poledra* - Mother's Day card
32 -*kehinkle* Lia (Chihuahua) and Siamese twin socks.
32 - * Bonnie* Gifted flower plants
33 - *Pacer*- Matthew's latest drawing
35 - *Lurker*- Ferry to North Uist
37 - *Swedenme* - Angel Trumpet in flower
41 - * Rookie* - DD and DGS
44 - * kehinkle* -Siamese Socks 
47 - * Poledra* - Angry sky
49 - * Lurker* - North Uist
50 - * Rookie* - DD and DGS
51 - * Rookie* - GK's
56 - *Tami* MIL's hand sewn quilt
58 - *Dreamweaver*- GK's and 'posse'
67 - *Rookie* - recently replanted backyard
72 - *Rookie* - Houses in Chicago block
74 - *Gweniepooh* - New hairdo
77 - *Bonnie* - Brugmansia flower
82 - * sugarsugar* Penelope yawning
83 - *Rookie* - DD's wall plaques
* Links*
7-*Rookie* Door County, Wisconsin
7-* Rookie* Amazon yarn
14	- *Angelam* Windsor Gt Park
16-*Gweniepooh* -3 links Crochet flowers
21- *Sorlenna*- crochet- Zinnia
26 - *impatient knitter* - Bug catcher
39 -*Sorlenna* - Amish Quilts
43 -*Bonnie* - Datura (Angel Trumpet)
46 - * kehinkle* - 2 links for socks.
47 - * Poledra* - watermelon seeds
50 - * Rookie* Marathon
54 - *Bonnie* Quilt
54 - * Bonnie* Quilt kit 
59 -*Swedenme* - easy puppy trio
70 -* Gweniepooh* - waxwell wax bath
71 - * Bonnie* - highway wash-out
83- *Rookie* - cup cake dolls
86 - *Cashmeregma*i-cord hat and gloves
87 - *Sam* - Concentrator
90 - *sugarsugar*- Louis CK (comedian)
92 - *Rookie* - folding a T-shirt
*Crafts*
7 - *Rookie* crochet: Dahlia cushion

*Downloads*
8-* Rookie* Strawberry Jam

Sam's Recipes
Page 1, 28, 29, 46, 60, 69


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Some really yummy-looking recipes this time, Sam. Can't wait to try them. We especially love chicken drumstick slow-cooker recipes. We have quite a collection, but didn't have the Honey Orange one. Thanks !!!

...gloria


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know how good or bad it is when you fix it. --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> Some really yummy-looking recipes this time, Sam. Can't wait to try them. We especially love chicken drumstick slow-cooker recipes. We have quite a collection, but didn't have the Honey Orange one. Thanks !!!
> 
> ...gloria


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's why grandpa brought them all over, he didn't want to do the dirty deed of taking them to the shelter. 
Poor Heidi, can't say I blame her, I'd have been more than a little PO'd too. 
Marla just laughed and said it sounds like her house, she can totally sympathise with the boys. 
So now you'll have more kittens to love on. 

Thank you Sam, Margaret, and Julie for the start to a new week. 
Hope that everyone is doing well and those that were ill are feeling much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Some really yummy-looking recipes this time, Sam. Can't wait to try them. We especially love chicken drumstick slow-cooker recipes. We have quite a collection, but didn't have the Honey Orange one. Thanks !!!
> 
> ...gloria


I have that one on my "make" list too. I may try the parmesan meatballs for an appetizer tommorow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Julie for starting us off once again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie for starting us off once again.


 :sm24:

I feel really sorry, for both the under-age kittens, and for Heidi's predicament


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THANKS Julie for filling in for Kate and to Margaret thanks too. Sam, wonderful start. That was really unfair of Grandpa Moses; I think I would have been pretty ticked off if I were Heidi but then Heidi is such a sweetheart and loves her kids. The kitties will have a good home for sure. Hope we get to see them in June.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the great recipes. As it happens I'm just putting together a rhubarb crumble for dessert tonight, to accompany roast beef dinner.
The wintery wet windy weather has arrived and the rhubarb had broken stalks so needed to be cut. The kitchen is smelling good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all will survive julie - it isn't the first time we have had baby kittens. at one time we had eight baby kittens that all needed bottle fed around the clock. mostly i was disgusted with grandpa Moser. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I feel really sorry, for both the under-age kittens, and for Heidi's predicament


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me you will gwen - the boys will see to it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> THANKS Julie for filling in for Kate and to Margaret thanks too. Sam, wonderful start. That was really unfair of Grandpa Moses; I think I would have been pretty ticked off if I were Heidi but then Heidi is such a sweetheart and loves her kids. The kitties will have a good home for sure. Hope we get to see them in June.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hide my face in shame - i forgot to thank julie for taking up the reins for margaret and kate. i do appreciate it julie - you always come through. --- sam


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> let us know how good or bad it is when you fix it. --- sam


Will do, Sam. My partner is a turkey-drumstick MAVEN !! I'm amazed at all the ways she can "doctor" them up to make something different each time. I tried, once, just putting some "fruit preserves" (you know, like you spread on toast ??) in the crock pot--I mean, how difficult could it be ??--and you can't believe how it turned out !! Suffice it to say that I've been banned from the kitchen !! I suppose it was with good reason. But then, I do have three children that have survived their childhoods to reach their 50s, so I didn't exactly poison any of them !! But I guess SOMEbody has to be the "princess," so it might as well be me, right ??

...gloria


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I'd be angry at grandpa too. Lucky kittens though. Meatball recipe must make.
Julie and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
Kaye, ????Thank you. I did waterjog for 30 minutes then relaxed in jacuzzi and sauna.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely gloria - and there best be a real comfortable 'throne' for you to sit on. --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> Will do, Sam. My partner is a turkey-drumstick MAVEN !! I'm amazed at all the ways she can "doctor" them up to make something different each time. I tried, once, just putting some "fruit preserves" (you know, like you spread on toast ??) in the crock pot--I mean, how difficult could it be ??--and you can't believe how it turned out !! Suffice it to say that I've been banned from the kitchen !! I suppose it was with good reason. But then, I do have three children that have survived their childhoods to reach their 50s, so I didn't exactly poison any of them !! But I guess SOMEbody has to be the "princess," so it might as well be me, right ??
> 
> ...gloria


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> let us know how good or bad it is when you fix it. --- sam


Sam, Lucky kitties to be at your home. Thanks for the new recipes and to the summary ladies for the summaries, a big help to me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, been busy between on job training shifts and trying to finish a charity blanket.
K4BN is very short on blankets and requesting blankets, squares or strips as a priority. Will be glad to finish the last strip of this blanket. So ready to be finished with it and will be glad to see of gone. When that is done, will set up the k sitting machine and get some strips done for someone else to join up 

Thank you Julie for the summary. Wish I did have more time to keep up on here. 

Hope everyone is safe and well. Bbl to read more.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> we all will survive julie - it isn't the first time we have had baby kittens. at one time we had eight baby kittens that all needed bottle fed around the clock. mostly i was disgusted with grandpa Moser. --- sam


Been in Heidi's position re having animals palmed onto me for taking to rehoming centres. Get a bit peed off when it happens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I'd be angry at grandpa too. Lucky kittens though. Meatball recipe must make.
> Julie and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Kaye, ????Thank you. I did waterjog for 30 minutes then relaxed in jacuzzi and sauna.


I wish we had a pool or jacuzzi or anything in our gym.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been busy between on job training shifts and trying to finish a charity blanket.
> K4BN is very short on blankets and requesting blankets, squares or strips as a priority. Will be glad to finish the last strip of this blanket. So ready to be finished with it and will be glad to see of gone. When that is done, will set up the k sitting machine and get some strips done for someone else to join up
> 
> Thank you Julie for the summary. Wish I did have more time to keep up on here.
> ...


How is the training going? 
You certainly know how to fill any spare time you might have. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam for the great recipes. As it happens I'm just putting together a rhubarb crumble for dessert tonight, to accompany roast beef dinner.
> The wintery wet windy weather has arrived and the rhubarb had broken stalks so needed to be cut. The kitchen is smelling good!


It feels like winter is trying to return here as well --only in the 40's F today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It feels like winter is trying to return here as well --only in the 40's F today.


I sure hope it doesn't last long, I'm tired of this icky weather already.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm here. Just marking my spot and will go back to beginning to read.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope it doesn't last long, I'm tired of this icky weather already.


Me, too. First the rain and now the cold. The temperature changes will bring more tornadoes also so all in all, not a very good May.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely gloria - and there best be a real comfortable 'throne' for you to sit on. --- sam


Oh, yes ... my recliner.

I really am treated quite well. Don't know what I did for this kind of karma to be visiting me, but I'll not question it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh Sam, I'm just sitting here giggling about the goings on at your house with all the boys and the kitties. I can just see what's going on. I'm sure Heidi's beside herself and you are just going to cuddle all those kitties.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, yes ... my recliner.
> 
> I really am treated quite well. Don't know what I did for this kind of karma to be visiting me, but I'll not question it.


You are very wise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't read all the recipes because I've found that every time I do, I have to go shopping for more food and my freezer is already full. I need to invite an army to empty my freezer. No more new recipes for me. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-468909-1.html#10791481
> 
> *Darowil* caught the nasty cold making the rounds locally but has now recovered. She is currently at her brothers place feeding their dogs and walking them round the property, where she will be for around 3 weeks.
> ...


Thanks, Julie, for keeping us up to date.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I know, I feel blessed to have gym with classes, lots and lots of equipment ( it is housed in old grocery store) pool kept at 82F, jacuzzi, steam room and sauna, dressing rooms, nursery. And I only pay $15/month to use all of it every day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I have to show my ignorance, what is Ramps? I tried google & didn't find anything. The Parmesan meatballs & the rhubarb squares both sound good.
Poor Heidi ending up with so many kittens????

I got all the cabbages out today & discovered only 3 broccoli plants survived, I ran over to the greenhouse to get more but they had none???? I met my friend in town for tea & sent her home with the extra Cabbage plants.
I also put out a bunch of petunias in my long flower bed & planted my 2 tubs for the back deck. I think I'll call that enough for one day. 
It's really rumbling out there & black clouds but the radar only shows small showers. We had a couple of little showers today but mostly nice, about 20C/68F


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I forgot to say thanks for starting another tea party &
Julie thanks for replacing Kate while she's lazing about????????, I hope her cruise was great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> THANKS Julie for filling in for Kate and to Margaret thanks too. Sam, wonderful start. That was really unfair of Grandpa Moses; I think I would have been pretty ticked off if I were Heidi but then Heidi is such a sweetheart and loves her kids. The kitties will have a good home for sure. Hope we get to see them in June.


 :sm24: Makes one very aware of the stalwart job Kate and Margaret do for us every week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we all will survive julie - it isn't the first time we have had baby kittens. at one time we had eight baby kittens that all needed bottle fed around the clock. mostly i was disgusted with grandpa Moser. --- sam


I had rather figured that- although of course did not know you had bottle fed 8- that was rather an undertaking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hide my face in shame - i forgot to thank julie for taking up the reins for margaret and kate. i do appreciate it julie - you always come through. --- sam


That's ok, Sam- I was just filling in for Kate- Margaret although she had a cold, was still keeping an eye on other matters of interest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I'd be angry at grandpa too. Lucky kittens though. Meatball recipe must make.
> Julie and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Kaye, ????Thank you. I did waterjog for 30 minutes then relaxed in jacuzzi and sauna.


 :sm24: Thanks Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been busy between on job training shifts and trying to finish a charity blanket.
> K4BN is very short on blankets and requesting blankets, squares or strips as a priority. Will be glad to finish the last strip of this blanket. So ready to be finished with it and will be glad to see of gone. When that is done, will set up the k sitting machine and get some strips done for someone else to join up
> 
> Thank you Julie for the summary. Wish I did have more time to keep up on here.
> ...


Margaret did her bit, despite being away from home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Julie, for keeping us up to date.


Thanks Liz! Me and Margaret this week- plus I am keeping an eye on things until Kate is ready to take over again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm claiming a chair! Working on the quilt binding--turned out crib size, which is fine.

Too bad I'm not closer, as I'd certainly take a kitten off your hands, Sam.

Today is my BFF's birthday. They have a preemie donkey they're nursing on their little farm. I hope she makes it--they named her Delilah.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I have to show my ignorance, what is Ramps? I tried google & didn't find anything. The Parmesan meatballs & the rhubarb squares both sound good.
> Poor Heidi ending up with so many kittens????
> 
> I got all the cabbages out today & discovered only 3 broccoli plants survived, I ran over to the greenhouse to get more but they had none???? I met my friend in town for tea & sent her home with the extra Cabbage plants.
> ...


I too was confuddled by 'ramps' have never encountered that before!
Sorry you've lost your broccoli plants- hoping the remaining ones produce well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I forgot to say thanks for starting another tea party &
> Julie thanks for replacing Kate while she's lazing about????????, I hope her cruise was great!


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we all will survive julie - it isn't the first time we have had baby kittens. at one time we had eight baby kittens that all needed bottle fed around the clock. mostly i was disgusted with grandpa Moser. --- sam


Finally caught up on the other thread. Funny that you should bring up the kittens. The neighbor across the street has a black and white mamma and three very young kittens taking up residence in a corner of his back yard and driving his dog crazy. The shelter won't take the kittens until big enough to leave mom and mom can't be caught... I was thinking about trying to lure them all over here but not sure I could handle 4 right now. Sure am wanting a couple fur babies though... and would bottle fed 2 babies... We only have two laps so can't keep 3 kittens. Grandpa Moser would be in big trouble around me!!!

For all those who think I am crazy for dusting before the cleaning lady.... You haven't seen my house! I did pick up so she could find the floor and put loads of things into the one room that I told her she didn't have to clean. Even with me dusting furniture, not having her do the upstairs bath or workroom or the patio, she was here 5 1/2 hours instead of 4... Not wanting to leave her alone in house the very first time, DH and I didn't leave for cook-out until she left and then hit terrible traffic. We ended up making a big circle and picking up a pizza. I still have to clear DR table and deal with the "trash" room but did nothing today but sit after nurse left. It was grey and dreary outside and I was tired (and lazy).

Nurse changed DH's dressing for me as well. He was surprised that he has 12 sutures. He was numbed so well that he thought the whole thing was much smaller and cut as an extension of old scar instead of across it! It looks good, but I couldn't keep him in chair today. He cleaned pool filters and worked in garage. At least I told him to not do things where head was hanging down and do have him doing the ice while he watches TV tonight.

I am a little disappointed because nurse is waffling on wound and is not sure I will get rid of machine when I see Dr. next. Wed. Nothing wrong, just still deeper at one end. I told G last night that I was just about as done with WV and binder both (never had to have binder with other wound vacs) that it may no longer be up to the doctor. I may just send the thing back and insist on moving on to wet/dry. I am well aware of needed limitations and when binder is necessary but 2 months is an adequate amount for muscles to be mended enough for less caution and there are no hernias. We will have a discussion Wed.

MARYKAYE..... Thanks so much for skin prep. info. I knew I remembered the Cavilon name from before and found two small partial spray bottles in stash and the other brand is what I did buy here in little foil packs. I also have a very good itch cream from DH's Dr. and had nurse put that on the one edge that is problematic and then a gauze and then the "contact paper" over all and ending at a fresh place. I am glad to have the numbers though because I may just keep spray on hand. Never know what will happen around this house!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I'd be angry at grandpa too. Lucky kittens though. Meatball recipe must make.
> Julie and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Kaye, ????Thank you. I did waterjog for 30 minutes then relaxed in jacuzzi and sauna.


Water.....jacuzzi.... sauna.... I miss them soooooo much. Good for you and good for your muscles....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am . 
Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens . 
Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions 
So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and expensive - baby kitty formula is not cheap. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I had rather figured that- although of course did not know you had bottle fed 8- that was rather an undertaking!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. First the rain and now the cold. The temperature changes will bring more tornadoes also so all in all, not a very good May.


We go from 90's to rain to tornadoes to more rain.... Grey and dreary and then sun for 5 minutes. I thought I was done with tornado alley but no.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I have to show my ignorance, what is Ramps? I tried google & didn't find anything. The Parmesan meatballs & the rhubarb squares both sound good.
> Poor Heidi ending up with so many kittens????
> 
> I got all the cabbages out today & discovered only 3 broccoli plants survived, I ran over to the greenhouse to get more but they had none???? I met my friend in town for tea & sent her home with the extra Cabbage plants.
> ...


That sounds like plenty for today since you were not feeling that chipper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I have to show my ignorance, what is Ramps? I tried google & didn't find anything. The Parmesan meatballs & the rhubarb squares both sound good.
> Poor Heidi ending up with so many kittens????
> 
> I got all the cabbages out today & discovered only 3 broccoli plants survived, I ran over to the greenhouse to get more but they had none???? I met my friend in town for tea & sent her home with the extra Cabbage plants.
> ...


You have been busy Bonnie , was it the cold weather that killed of the broccoli plants or had something eaten them . 
I'm waiting to get a load of flower plants off my BIL have forgotten what they are called but look like large daisies . The packet of seeds he had said 300 seeds on packet which he didn't believe but he now has 274 plants nearly ready to be planted outside they are all in there conservatory at the moment which I suppose is better than on the window sills , but house proud SIL wants rid of them soon ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad sonja - so many choices - what made him chose the wrong way? as far a grandpa moser - he is worth a great deal of money and is planning to take it all with him.
boy is he in for a surprise. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been busy between on job training shifts and trying to finish a charity blanket.
> K4BN is very short on blankets and requesting blankets, squares or strips as a priority. Will be glad to finish the last strip of this blanket. So ready to be finished with it and will be glad to see of gone. When that is done, will set up the k sitting machine and get some strips done for someone else to join up
> 
> Thank you Julie for the summary. Wish I did have more time to keep up on here.
> ...


How is the training going Heather ? Hope you are enjoying it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending delilah tons of healing energy. will you know how she is? would like to know she made it. poor little thing. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm claiming a chair! Working on the quilt binding--turned out crib size, which is fine.
> 
> Too bad I'm not closer, as I'd certainly take a kitten off your hands, Sam.
> 
> Today is my BFF's birthday. They have a preemie donkey they're nursing on their little farm. I hope she makes it--they named her Delilah.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

l know how badly you want the pump gone - i just don't want frustration to cause you to do something detrimental to your health. and i really think the binder is important -
muscles to not come back that quickly. just take care when making decisions. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Finally caught up on the other thread. Funny that you should bring up the kittens. The neighbor across the street has a black and white mamma and three very young kittens taking up residence in a corner of his back yard and driving his dog crazy. The shelter won't take the kittens until big enough to leave mom and mom can't be caught... I was thinking about trying to lure them all over here but not sure I could handle 4 right now. Sure am wanting a couple fur babies though... and would bottle fed 2 babies... We only have two laps so can't keep 3 kittens. Grandpa Moser would be in big trouble around me!!!
> 
> For all those who think I am crazy for dusting before the cleaning lady.... You haven't seen my house! I did pick up so she could find the floor and put loads of things into the one room that I told her she didn't have to clean. Even with me dusting furniture, not having her do the upstairs bath or workroom or the patio, she was here 5 1/2 hours instead of 4... Not wanting to leave her alone in house the very first time, DH and I didn't leave for cook-out until she left and then hit terrible traffic. We ended up making a big circle and picking up a pizza. I still have to clear DR table and deal with the "trash" room but did nothing today but sit after nurse left. It was grey and dreary outside and I was tired (and lazy).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


That is such a tragedy. Drugs, youth, alcohol... sure can change a person. I do hope the enforced coma with give that poor girl's body a chance to heal. The trauma will take much longer to overcome. So very, very sad and troubling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. First the rain and now the cold. The temperature changes will bring more tornadoes also so all in all, not a very good May.


Hopefully June will bring the summer , can't believe May is almost gone , husband told me yesterday that the Chelsea flower show starts Sunday my reply was no that's not till nearly the end of May then I realised we were nearly there .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


That is all beyond unfortunate. Worse still that you knew him of old. As you say so many lives in ruins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and expensive - baby kitty formula is not cheap. --- sam


I have never bought any.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy Bonnie , was it the cold weather that killed of the broccoli plants or had something eaten them .
> I'm waiting to get a load of flower plants off my BIL have forgotten what they are called but look like large daisies . The packet of seeds he had said 300 seeds on packet which he didn't believe but he now has 274 plants nearly ready to be planted outside they are all in there conservatory at the moment which I suppose is better than on the window sills , but house proud SIL wants rid of them soon ????


Oh dear, sounds like me and tomatoes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm claiming a chair! Working on the quilt binding--turned out crib size, which is fine.
> 
> Too bad I'm not closer, as I'd certainly take a kitten off your hands, Sam.
> 
> Today is my BFF's birthday. They have a preemie donkey they're nursing on their little farm. I hope she makes it--they named her Delilah.


I hope the little donkey makes it too .fingers crossed


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending delilah tons of healing energy. will you know how she is? would like to know she made it. poor little thing. --- sam


Me too. It is so hard to see the little ones struggling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, hope you can heal soon and indulge in water therapy!
Sonja, so very sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know - maybe it is the kind of radish. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like plenty for today since you were not feeling that chipper.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. First the rain and now the cold. The temperature changes will bring more tornadoes also so all in all, not a very good May.


Tornados are not good, I sure hope that you all don't get any, anywhere around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I know, I feel blessed to have gym with classes, lots and lots of equipment ( it is housed in old grocery store) pool kept at 82F, jacuzzi, steam room and sauna, dressing rooms, nursery. And I only pay $15/month to use all of it every day.


That's great!! Ours is $39.99/month and no pool, jaccuzzi, steam, or anything like that, we do have a dressing room but no nursery either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I have to show my ignorance, what is Ramps? I tried google & didn't find anything. The Parmesan meatballs & the rhubarb squares both sound good.
> Poor Heidi ending up with so many kittens????
> 
> I got all the cabbages out today & discovered only 3 broccoli plants survived, I ran over to the greenhouse to get more but they had none???? I met my friend in town for tea & sent her home with the extra Cabbage plants.
> ...


Ramps are wild leeks. https://www.wildedible.com/blog/foraging-ramps

Too bad we are so far apart, I have extra broccoli, too bad yours didn't all make it, that really sucks to think you have plenty and then find that you don't. Will a nursery a bit away maybe have more?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Finally caught up on the other thread. Funny that you should bring up the kittens. The neighbor across the street has a black and white mamma and three very young kittens taking up residence in a corner of his back yard and driving his dog crazy. The shelter won't take the kittens until big enough to leave mom and mom can't be caught... I was thinking about trying to lure them all over here but not sure I could handle 4 right now. Sure am wanting a couple fur babies though... and would bottle fed 2 babies... We only have two laps so can't keep 3 kittens. Grandpa Moser would be in big trouble around me!!!
> 
> For all those who think I am crazy for dusting before the cleaning lady.... You haven't seen my house! I did pick up so she could find the floor and put loads of things into the one room that I told her she didn't have to clean. Even with me dusting furniture, not having her do the upstairs bath or workroom or the patio, she was here 5 1/2 hours instead of 4... Not wanting to leave her alone in house the very first time, DH and I didn't leave for cook-out until she left and then hit terrible traffic. We ended up making a big circle and picking up a pizza. I still have to clear DR table and deal with the "trash" room but did nothing today but sit after nurse left. It was grey and dreary outside and I was tired (and lazy).
> 
> ...


You certainly manage to have some eventful days. lol 
Hopefully all will go well and you'll be off the WV next week, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you anyway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just getting ready to answer the question when i saw your answer. thanks kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ramps are wild leeks. https://www.wildedible.com/blog/foraging-ramps
> 
> Too bad we are so far apart, I have extra broccoli, too bad yours didn't all make it, that really sucks to think you have plenty and then find that you don't. Will a nursery a bit away maybe have more?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> l know how badly you want the pump gone - i just don't want frustration to cause you to do something detrimental to your health. and i really think the binder is important -
> muscles to not come back that quickly. just take care when making decisions. --- sam


Good advise, Sam. Originally, the doctor did say that 2 months was enough for the muscles provided I wore the binder when doing something strenuous. I don't mind doing that, but the pump dressings are really starting to affect skin. Adding the binder at the same time is just too much heat and discomfort. I can have it off when in bed or just sitting in my chair. I am pretty sure he will want it off for a few days to relieve skin and then back on again. I just can't afford to pay for it when I'm not using it so we have to come to some sort of compromise. (Early on, he had said I could do wet/dry to go to Ohio and then back on pump. I told him I wasn't doing that. It would be too hard to go bak to the restrictions of the pump.) I believe in the pump but can't do both. The pump is not pulling that much any more and really gets in the way of doing things. Not doing anything is not helping the muscles, IMHO and certainly not good for my overall health. I'm not walking enough, always overheated, not getting dressed for comfort. When I don't want to knit, sew, do anything productive or fun, that is not good or me mentally. I know that. I'm also meeting with GP that day so will get lots of input from a medical standpoint. I know I am getting depressed, partially because I was not told I would wake up in this condition. I expected to be stitched up like last July. Had I been prepared, I might have dealt with it better. I plan on going slow... but going.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is really a good article kaye - thanks for finding it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ramps are wild leeks. https://www.wildedible.com/blog/foraging-ramps
> 
> Too bad we are so far apart, I have extra broccoli, too bad yours didn't all make it, that really sucks to think you have plenty and then find that you don't. Will a nursery a bit away maybe have more?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending delilah tons of healing energy. will you know how she is? would like to know she made it. poor little thing. --- sam


The vet was seeing her today, but I haven't heard yet how it went.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i totally understand jynx - i will trust you to do the 'safe' thing. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Good advise, Sam. Originally, the doctor did say that 2 months was enough for the muscles provided I wore the binder when doing something strenuous. I don't mind doing that, but the pump dressings are really starting to affect skin. Adding the binder at the same time is just too much heat and discomfort. I can have it off when in bed or just sitting in my chair. I am pretty sure he will want it off for a few days to relieve skin and then back on again. I just can't afford to pay for it when I'm not using it so we have to come to some sort of compromise. (Early on, he had said I could do wet/dry to go to Ohio and then back on pump. I told him I wasn't doing that. It would be too hard to go bak to the restrictions of the pump.) I believe in the pump but can't do both. The pump is not pulling that much any more and really gets in the way of doing things. Not doing anything is not helping the muscles, IMHO and certainly not good for my overall health. I'm not walking enough, always overheated, not getting dressed for comfort. When I don't want to knit, sew, do anything productive or fun, that is not good or me mentally. I know that. I'm also meeting with GP that day so will get lots of input from a medical standpoint. I know I am getting depressed, partially because I was not told I would wake up in this condition. I expected to be stitched up like last July. Had I been prepared, I might have dealt with it better. I plan on going slow... but going.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


That's so very sad, it's so sad that choices can take such turns, I sure hope that the young lady survives and is able with love and therapy to over come the trauma.

My close friend that is on the cruise (RN that works at the county jail and/ magistrates office) messaged me her older son called or texted her that the police broke down the door and windows and a closet door, trashed the house(rental) to arrest the younger son for selling meth. The younger is lucky he didn't get shot running out the back door, that pretty much says he guilty. 
She said she never noticed any signs he was using or anything and that he never goes anywhere. Well, she works two jobs, the jail and home health, he's been doing different drugs since he was 14, so I'm not surprised. His mom is one of my closest friends but she's given him everything and bails him out everytime he does something to get arrested, makes excuses why he doesn't work at 30 years old, he hasn't had a job of any kind in at least 10 years and then it was sporadic. I told her that considering her job, it's just as well she was out of the country, David thinks that the police waited until she was on the cruise so that she wouldn't be home, they all know her because of her job. 
She started enabling him when he was about 12 because she felt bad that he didn't have a relationship with his dad after the divorce and just gave him whatever he wanted, and now, here we are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please let us know when you find out. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The vet was seeing her today, but I haven't heard yet how it went.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy Bonnie , was it the cold weather that killed of the broccoli plants or had something eaten them .
> I'm waiting to get a load of flower plants off my BIL have forgotten what they are called but look like large daisies . The packet of seeds he had said 300 seeds on packet which he didn't believe but he now has 274 plants nearly ready to be planted outside they are all in there conservatory at the moment which I suppose is better than on the window sills , but house proud SIL wants rid of them soon ????


Oh dear, that is a lot of flowers. lolol I did that last spring when I ended up with 63 tomato starts that all lived.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad kaye - was he an only child? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's so very sad, it's so sad that choices can take such turns, I sure hope that the young lady survives and is able with love and therapy to over come the trauma.
> 
> My close friend that is on the cruise (RN that works at the county jail and/ magistrates office) messaged me her older son called or texted her that the police broke down the door and windows and a closet door, trashed the house(rental) to arrest the younger son for selling meth. The younger is lucky he didn't get shot running out the back door, that pretty much says he guilty.
> She said she never noticed any signs he was using or anything and that he never goes anywhere. Well, she works two jobs, the jail and home health, he's been doing different drugs since he was 14, so I'm not surprised. His mom is one of my closest friends but she's given him everything and bails him out everytime he does something to get arrested, makes excuses why he doesn't work at 30 years old, he hasn't had a job of any kind in at least 10 years and then it was sporadic. I told her that considering her job, it's just as well she was out of the country, David thinks that the police waited until she was on the cruise so that she wouldn't be home, they all know her because of her job.
> She started enabling him when he was about 12 because she felt bad that he didn't have a relationship with his dad after the divorce and just gave him whatever he wanted, and now, here we are.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great!! Ours is $39.99/month and no pool, jaccuzzi, steam, or anything like that, we do have a dressing room but no nursery either.


One good thing about being older than dirt.... Both of us have insurance that includes Silver Sneakers so we are able to go to 24 Hr. Fitness, Curves, "Y" several places like that an it is all free. We live within a mile of a 24 Hr and a Curves. (So I really have no excuse not to get rear in gear but can't do it with this contraption.) DH really needs to go, as he does better when he uses the bike frequently. Unfortunately, we both have different preferences as to what time of day to go and I like different things than the bike because it bothers knee. There are many classes that are also free, including yoga (which, of course, I'm not allowed to do right now either!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I started out paying $30/month but about a year ago a friend said she had deal if she paid $100 up front she could reduce payment to $15/month. So I went in and asked about it and signed up. So lucky.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You certainly manage to have some eventful days. lol
> Hopefully all will go well and you'll be off the WV next week, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you anyway.


Like you don't?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You certainly manage to have some eventful days. lol
> Hopefully all will go well and you'll be off the WV next week, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you anyway.


This week-end is our Wildflower Festival. It is the 25th year and there are so many events, good bands, food, kid's activities. It is quite famous. I think the wildflowers have kind of peaks already though. It is 11 PM hear. I may go sit on patio for a bit to listen. We are close enough to the stages that we can sometimes hear the music. Sure hope the weather cooperates. Hope all the forecasts are a lot of worry about nothing, which is often the case.

There is also a HUGE LuluLemon (very pricey yoga/athletic wear) outlet sale. Lines are 2-3 hours long. Guess I won't be going to that but sure would make some GD's happy.

Oldest DD is still rockin' at 53 and so excited to be going to U2 concert next Friday. I hope she got tickets for the girls as well because Rachel will be in town to celebrate her 21st. (She is doing that in Cancun with roomies riight now.)

Also wanted to say congratulations to Tim and all he has achieved. I'm sure he will continue to excel as he goes forward from here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just getting ready to answer the question when i saw your answer. thanks kaye. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is really a good article kaye - thanks for finding it. --- sam


No problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The vet was seeing her today, but I haven't heard yet how it went.


I sure hope she's okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is sad kaye - was he an only child? --- sam


No, the younger of two, his older brother is much more respectful and a productive part of society. The older will take of his momma in her old age, the younger will just take advantage. I think there's 7 years difference between them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One good thing about being older than dirt.... Both of us have insurance that includes Silver Sneakers so we are able to go to 24 Hr. Fitness, Curves, "Y" several places like that an it is all free. We live within a mile of a 24 Hr and a Curves. (So I really have no excuse not to get rear in gear but can't do it with this contraption.) DH really needs to go, as he does better when he uses the bike frequently. Unfortunately, we both have different preferences as to what time of day to go and I like different things than the bike because it bothers knee. There are many classes that are also free, including yoga (which, of course, I'm not allowed to do right now either!)


That's great! 
It gets depressing after a while when you can't do things you want to. Hopefully you'll be rid of that thing soon and able to get back to a more normal, a slow normal but more normal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I started out paying $30/month but about a year ago a friend said she had deal if she paid $100 up front she could reduce payment to $15/month. So I went in and asked about it and signed up. So lucky.


That was a great deal!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like you don't?


LOL!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, the younger of two, his older brother is much more respectful and a productive part of society. The older will take of his momma in her old age, the younger will just take advantage. I think there's 7 years difference between them.


I missed this. Don't know why. I always use the arrow so I come back to my last post. Obviously operator error. Also missed T-cat going back to vet. Hope all is OK. I thought he was doing better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GWEN.... I called Homedics and they are sending a label to return paraffin bath. It should be 123-131 degree range so they are sending a new one. I was hoping for money back or to trade for the massager I want. He told me that model is 10 years gone but they still get constant calls for it. Guess I'll be Ebay and Amazpn trolling. (Hmmm. manybe I already posted this Never mind. Off to listen to music and make DH put ice on head.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you need one of these to improve your knitting? --- sam

http://www.knittersreview.com/akerworks-swatch-gauge/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I missed this. Don't know why. I always use the arrow so I come back to my last post. Obviously operator error. Also missed T-cat going back to vet. Hope all is OK. I thought he was doing better.


It's my best friend's baby donkey seeing the vet. T-cat is hanging in there. We just gave him his medicine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does his eye look? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's my best friend's baby donkey seeing the vet. T-cat is hanging in there. We just gave him his medicine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GWEN.... I called Homedics and they are sending a label to return paraffin bath. It should be 123-131 degree range so they are sending a new one. I was hoping for money back or to trade for the massager I want. He told me that model is 10 years gone but they still get constant calls for it. Guess I'll be Ebay and Amazpn trolling. (Hmmm. manybe I already posted this Never mind. Off to listen to music and make DH put ice on head.)


Too bad they aren't giving a refund but at least they are making it good, so that is something. Hopefully you can find the massager that you want for a reasonable price.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you need one of these to improve your knitting? --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/akerworks-swatch-gauge/


No that would be a handy tool. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just knitting and watching Goosebumps, Jack Black is good in it, I've seen it before but I've been in the mood for fairly mindless movies the last two days, and knitting on my project, I'm almost done with it, I'm hoping to be able to get it finished by the time that David gets home in about an hour. We'll see how close I get.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I know, I feel blessed to have gym with classes, lots and lots of equipment ( it is housed in old grocery store) pool kept at 82F, jacuzzi, steam room and sauna, dressing rooms, nursery. And I only pay $15/month to use all of it every day.


That's a fantastic deal: We have a couple of options here: use our Park District facilities for which some of our property taxes pay for - plus fees (only pool at one of the facilities) or join the YMCA -- both of these options are much more than that.

There's also a private swim club - not sure how much that costs, but probably more than $15 for one hour's time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does his eye look? --- sam


The color is better, but he's still squinting. He does seem to feel better though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I too was confuddled by 'ramps' have never encountered that before!
> Sorry you've lost your broccoli plants- hoping the remaining ones produce well.


http://www.eater.com/2015/4/10/8384255/everything-youve-always-wanted-to-know-about-ramps


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


What a horrible thing. How awful that his choices have led to so much heartache. Prayers and hugs for you and your son. Saying prayers for girlfriend and police officers and for this young man who needs them as much as anyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


What terrible news, no wonder you can't sleep. That poor girl, I hope she recovers but it sure doesn't sound good.
I hope you can get some more sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy Bonnie , was it the cold weather that killed of the broccoli plants or had something eaten them .
> I'm waiting to get a load of flower plants off my BIL have forgotten what they are called but look like large daisies . The packet of seeds he had said 300 seeds on packet which he didn't believe but he now has 274 plants nearly ready to be planted outside they are all in there conservatory at the moment which I suppose is better than on the window sills , but house proud SIL wants rid of them soon ????


I'm beginning to think the big bag of dirt I bought had some sort of disease in it, I've never had so many seeds not germinate & plants die after started. I know I transplanted at least 10 broccoli plants into the flats but could only find 3 so the others must have died.
Your BIL must have a green thumb to have so many plants, nit to mention the patience to transplant them all, you will have to post a photo when they bloom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully June will bring the summer , can't believe May is almost gone , husband told me yesterday that the Chelsea flower show starts Sunday my reply was no that's not till nearly the end of May then I realised we were nearly there .


I think the weather has been so poor we can't believe May us nearly over????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so very sad, it's so sad that choices can take such turns, I sure hope that the young lady survives and is able with love and therapy to over come the trauma.
> 
> My close friend that is on the cruise (RN that works at the county jail and/ magistrates office) messaged me her older son called or texted her that the police broke down the door and windows and a closet door, trashed the house(rental) to arrest the younger son for selling meth. The younger is lucky he didn't get shot running out the back door, that pretty much says he guilty.
> She said she never noticed any signs he was using or anything and that he never goes anywhere. Well, she works two jobs, the jail and home health, he's been doing different drugs since he was 14, so I'm not surprised. His mom is one of my closest friends but she's given him everything and bails him out everytime he does something to get arrested, makes excuses why he doesn't work at 30 years old, he hasn't had a job of any kind in at least 10 years and then it was sporadic. I told her that considering her job, it's just as well she was out of the country, David thinks that the police waited until she was on the cruise so that she wouldn't be home, they all know her because of her job.
> She started enabling him when he was about 12 because she felt bad that he didn't have a relationship with his dad after the divorce and just gave him whatever he wanted, and now, here we are.


Sad for your friend but sometimes parents must just back away & let the pieces fall where they may, especially where meth is concerned. There's a young man from town that my oldest was friends with at one time, he's been into meth for several years. His parents have got him into rehab at least 3 different times but it just never lasts & im afraid it's going to kill him. What a waste.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad for your friend but sometimes parents must just back away & let the pieces fall where they may, especially where meth is concerned. There's a young man from town that my oldest was friends with at one time, he's been into meth for several years. His parents have got him into rehab at least 3 different times but it just never lasts & im afraid it's going to kill him. What a waste.


They say it's harder to kick than heroin, and friends son, is out for whatever he can get too, whether he's using or not, I'm not surprised he dealing. But it's hard to chop the head off the monster after it's been created by spoiling, I agree, just step back let what will be be, but I'm afraid she'll bail him out, she's had a major heart attack not long ago and they put a stent in, I think he's going to be the death of her literally, she's also had 2 mini strokes. 
I don't know what he'll do when she's no longer around to pay his way, he'll be on the streets or in jail if he isn't still in there from this arrest. Part of me hopes they keep him for 30 years, I know that's not very nice, but I think in the long run it would be healthier for his mom, and even for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, hope both the baby donkey & the cat are doing better soon. My brother had a baby miNiature donkey a few years ago, it was the cutest little thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David is home and fed, playing with the dogs and cats, I've finished one more row, only 10 more rows of pattern to go, so I'll easily get this done tomorrow. 
I'm heading to bed, night and sweet dreams all. 
See you tomorrow. 
HUGS!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I feel really sorry, for both the under-age kittens, and for Heidi's predicament


Me too.

And thankyou to yourself and Margaret and Sam for starting us off again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


Oh that is awful, so so sad. As you say lives ruined due to bad choices. :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too.
> 
> And thankyou to yourself and Margaret and Sam for starting us off again.


Thank you Cathy! how are the granddaughters?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> We go from 90's to rain to tornadoes to more rain.... Grey and dreary and then sun for 5 minutes. I thought I was done with tornado alley but no.....


Oh golly. :sm06: Stay safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so very sad, it's so sad that choices can take such turns, I sure hope that the young lady survives and is able with love and therapy to over come the trauma.
> 
> My close friend that is on the cruise (RN that works at the county jail and/ magistrates office) messaged me her older son called or texted her that the police broke down the door and windows and a closet door, trashed the house(rental) to arrest the younger son for selling meth. The younger is lucky he didn't get shot running out the back door, that pretty much says he guilty.
> She said she never noticed any signs he was using or anything and that he never goes anywhere. Well, she works two jobs, the jail and home health, he's been doing different drugs since he was 14, so I'm not surprised. His mom is one of my closest friends but she's given him everything and bails him out everytime he does something to get arrested, makes excuses why he doesn't work at 30 years old, he hasn't had a job of any kind in at least 10 years and then it was sporadic. I told her that considering her job, it's just as well she was out of the country, David thinks that the police waited until she was on the cruise so that she wouldn't be home, they all know her because of her job.
> She started enabling him when he was about 12 because she felt bad that he didn't have a relationship with his dad after the divorce and just gave him whatever he wanted, and now, here we are.


Oh dear, more family lives ruined. It is so common and so sad. 
:sm13:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is so sad sonja - so many choices - what made him chose the wrong way? as far a grandpa moser - he is worth a great deal of money and is planning to take it all with him.
> boy is he in for a surprise. --- sam


It definitely is Sam makes me realise how lucky I've been with my sons 
Grandpa Moser is definitely in for a shock ????husbands uncle was like that, he had plenty of money but always claimed he couldn't afford anything , never married so husband and his brothers and another uncle ended up with the money . I couldn't understand why the uncle never spent the money and enjoyed himself while he was alive , I would have ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They say it's harder to kick than heroin, and friends son, is out for whatever he can get too, whether he's using or not, I'm not surprised he dealing. But it's hard to chop the head off the monster after it's been created by spoiling, I agree, just step back let what will be be, but I'm afraid she'll bail him out, she's had a major heart attack not long ago and they put a stent in, I think he's going to be the death of her literally, she's also had 2 mini strokes.
> I don't know what he'll do when she's no longer around to pay his way, he'll be on the streets or in jail if he isn't still in there from this arrest. Part of me hopes they keep him for 30 years, I know that's not very nice, but I think in the long run it would be healthier for his mom, and even for him.


Poor woman. Meth is rampage over here now, so many deaths, car accidents overdoses and families in shreds. We need many more rehab centres but also need to get much tougher in the courts. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Cathy! how are the granddaughters?


Doing well thanks. I hope to see them again tomorrow for a bit. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is such a tragedy. Drugs, youth, alcohol... sure can change a person. I do hope the enforced coma with give that poor girl's body a chance to heal. The trauma will take much longer to overcome. So very, very sad and troubling.


Young girl has bleeding on the brain as well as other injuries , if she does survive she won't be the same . Such a stupid senseless tragedy 
I cannot understand why people want to take drugs at all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Young girl has bleeding on the brain as well as other injuries , if she does survive she won't be the same . Such a stupid senseless tragedy
> I cannot understand why people want to take drugs at all


Me either. :sm13:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, sounds like me and tomatoes!


Tomatoes and more tomatoes did you use them all ? Our tomatoes are growing great , we planted lettuce ,cucumber , beets, spring onions, carrots,potatoes and a few I can't remember , along with strawberries, raspberries and blueberries , so I think it will be a salad and fruit summer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good advise, Sam. Originally, the doctor did say that 2 months was enough for the muscles provided I wore the binder when doing something strenuous. I don't mind doing that, but the pump dressings are really starting to affect skin. Adding the binder at the same time is just too much heat and discomfort. I can have it off when in bed or just sitting in my chair. I am pretty sure he will want it off for a few days to relieve skin and then back on again. I just can't afford to pay for it when I'm not using it so we have to come to some sort of compromise. (Early on, he had said I could do wet/dry to go to Ohio and then back on pump. I told him I wasn't doing that. It would be too hard to go bak to the restrictions of the pump.) I believe in the pump but can't do both. The pump is not pulling that much any more and really gets in the way of doing things. Not doing anything is not helping the muscles, IMHO and certainly not good for my overall health. I'm not walking enough, always overheated, not getting dressed for comfort. When I don't want to knit, sew, do anything productive or fun, that is not good or me mentally. I know that. I'm also meeting with GP that day so will get lots of input from a medical standpoint. I know I am getting depressed, partially because I was not told I would wake up in this condition. I expected to be stitched up like last July. Had I been prepared, I might have dealt with it better. I plan on going slow... but going.....


It all sounds awful and for it to be going on for so long it's not surprising that you are getting depressed . I hope you can get some help from your gp and maybe come to some sort of compromise with the doctor


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so very sad, it's so sad that choices can take such turns, I sure hope that the young lady survives and is able with love and therapy to over come the trauma.
> 
> My close friend that is on the cruise (RN that works at the county jail and/ magistrates office) messaged me her older son called or texted her that the police broke down the door and windows and a closet door, trashed the house(rental) to arrest the younger son for selling meth. The younger is lucky he didn't get shot running out the back door, that pretty much says he guilty.
> She said she never noticed any signs he was using or anything and that he never goes anywhere. Well, she works two jobs, the jail and home health, he's been doing different drugs since he was 14, so I'm not surprised. His mom is one of my closest friends but she's given him everything and bails him out everytime he does something to get arrested, makes excuses why he doesn't work at 30 years old, he hasn't had a job of any kind in at least 10 years and then it was sporadic. I told her that considering her job, it's just as well she was out of the country, David thinks that the police waited until she was on the cruise so that she wouldn't be home, they all know her because of her job.
> She started enabling him when he was about 12 because she felt bad that he didn't have a relationship with his dad after the divorce and just gave him whatever he wanted, and now, here we are.


From what I've seen on TV that meth is a very nasty drug to be getting hooked on , I don't hear much about it here but no doubt it is being used here too 
Your friend did her son no favours by enabling him , will he go to prison ?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all. Just trying to catch up with everything happening on here. Thanks Sam for another new KTP and thanks Margaret and also Julie for stepping in whilst Kate is away. 

Sounds like Grandpa Moser knew exactly where to go when he wanted rid of his kittens. Poor Heidi, I would have been more than ticked off!

Sad story about the young man, Sonja. Sad in any situation but more so when it's someone you know and can remember as a sweet little boy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> as far a grandpa moser - he is worth a great deal of money and is planning to take it all with him.
> boy is he in for a surprise. --- sam


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so very sad, it's so sad that choices can take such turns, I sure hope that the young lady survives and is able with love and therapy to over come the trauma.
> 
> My close friend that is on the cruise (RN that works at the county jail and/ magistrates office) messaged me her older son called or texted her that the police broke down the door and windows and a closet door, trashed the house(rental) to arrest the younger son for selling meth. The younger is lucky he didn't get shot running out the back door, that pretty much says he guilty.
> She said she never noticed any signs he was using or anything and that he never goes anywhere. Well, she works two jobs, the jail and home health, he's been doing different drugs since he was 14, so I'm not surprised. His mom is one of my closest friends but she's given him everything and bails him out everytime he does something to get arrested, makes excuses why he doesn't work at 30 years old, he hasn't had a job of any kind in at least 10 years and then it was sporadic. I told her that considering her job, it's just as well she was out of the country, David thinks that the police waited until she was on the cruise so that she wouldn't be home, they all know her because of her job.
> She started enabling him when he was about 12 because she felt bad that he didn't have a relationship with his dad after the divorce and just gave him whatever he wanted, and now, here we are.


Another sad story. I feel for the youth of today, they do have a lot to deal with, but at the end of the day it's up to them to get themselves off their backsides and make a decent life for themselves. As you say Kaye Jo, it probably started when his Mom felt guilty after the divorce and he started using a lot of emotional blackmail.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


How horrible for all involved. Drugs are such dangerous things and so much easier to never start them than to stop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and expensive - baby kitty formula is not cheap. --- sam


So why didn't he at least keep them until old enough to leave Mum?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you need one of these to improve your knitting? --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/akerworks-swatch-gauge/


A simple but clever little gizmo but I'm not sure I need to shell out $16 for one.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I am grateful for my Medicare supplement which gives me a free Y membership. The best thing about it is the wonderful group of friends in my water exercise class. 

Full day yesterday. Housekeepers came at 8 am to finish upstairs. I have to say my wonderful girls left their rooms in pretty good shape. 

Went to take care of younger DD's naughty cat, Rufus (the name suits him,) but he was a very good boy, even let me brush him for a long time. Dd is in NY and was just a couple blocks from tragic crash in Times Square when it occurred. 

In the afternoon, I met with one of our Evans Scholars who asked me to write a letter of reference for her appl. For Medical School. I think she's a shoe in!

And then spent aft. with dgs. That is always a joy. It is lovely being retired! I used to knit when I took care of him; not anymore--we play!

Thanks for getting us going once again, Sam and summary experts. My mouth is wanting a Pork chop!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So my busy week was crazy. I was supposed to work 9 hours yesterday which ended up being 11 and 1/2 hours. It was inventory so lots of counting auditing counting and sitting and waiting. It was frustrating because the recounting was do to extra people brought into an area that they didn't work in and they rushed through it. Normally we work about 6 hours on an inventory day but the coordinator decided to do things quite differently and we have heard rumors of the next inventory changes which could be even more challenging. I was exhausted by the time I got home yesterday. Today is housework day as tomorrow is another busy day. Next week will be busy as Monday is the day we will get to see Matthew's drawing in the museum and Tuesday is voting day on Facebook. I have a wedding to attend next Saturday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> So my busy week was crazy. I was supposed to work 9 hours yesterday which ended up being 11 and 1/2 hours. It was inventory so lots of counting auditing counting and sitting and waiting. It was frustrating because the recounting was do to extra people brought into an area that they didn't work in and they rushed through it. Normally we work about 6 hours on an inventory day but the coordinator decided to do things quite differently and we have heard rumors of the next inventory changes which could be even more challenging. I was exhausted by the time I got home yesterday. Today is housework day as tomorrow is another busy day. Next week will be busy as Monday is the day we will get to see Matthew's drawing in the museum and Tuesday is voting day on Facebook. I have a wedding to attend next Saturday.


You definitely are as busy as ever. I don't understand why people have to change something that's working - justify their existence, maybe? But, come on, inventory is inventory - you count and log and move on. Hope that you are able to get some rest this weekend.

How very exciting for it to be time for the next art show. I'll be watching for the Facebook page so I can cast my vote!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> I am grateful for my Medicare supplement which gives me a free Y membership. The best thing about it is the wonderful group of friends in my water exercise class.
> 
> Full day yesterday. Housekeepers came at 8 am to finish upstairs. I have to say my wonderful girls left their rooms in pretty good shape.
> 
> ...


The young lady who was killed in the crash lived in our community so the news is quite filled with information regarding the crash and how the family is doing. The 13 year old sister has already endured 2 surgeries and was in critical condition with a collapsed lung and other serious injuries. The mother was in New York and involved in the crash as well. The dad was back home at the time of the crash and flew to New York immediately to be with his family.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy to hear the kitties found their forever home. 
Karena


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> The young lady who was killed in the crash lived in our community so the news is quite filled with information regarding the crash and how the family is doing. The 13 year old sister has already endured 2 surgeries and was in critical condition with a collapsed lung and other serious injuries. The mother was in New York and involved in the crash as well. The dad was back home at the time of the crash and flew to New York immediately to be with his family.


It was certainly a horrendous act - fueled by drugs allegedly. Horrendous to think about and even more horrible when you know of the person and family. Prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Doing well thanks. I hope to see them again tomorrow for a bit. :sm24:


 :sm24: Hope you do get to spend some time with them!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> You definitely are as busy as ever. I don't understand why people have to change something that's working - justify their existence, maybe? But, come on, inventory is inventory - you count and log and move on. Hope that you are able to get some rest this weekend.
> 
> How very exciting for it to be time for the next art show. I'll be watching for the Facebook page so I can cast my vote!


There are 143 artists this year. The preview of all of the art is available on the site but voting will take place on Tuesday. I can say that Matthew's drawing shows a lot of talent and I wish him the best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tomatoes and more tomatoes did you use them all ? Our tomatoes are growing great , we planted lettuce ,cucumber , beets, spring onions, carrots,potatoes and a few I can't remember , along with strawberries, raspberries and blueberries , so I think it will be a salad and fruit summer


I had more room in my old place, but always ran out of pots- the fruit were always welcome- nothing much nicer than a sun ripened tomato!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was certainly a horrendous act - fueled by drugs allegedly. Horrendous to think about and even more horrible when you know of the person and family. Prayers.


Bella's oldest 2 sisters went to school with her so Hannah shared the story on Facebook early on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all. Just trying to catch up with everything happening on here. Thanks Sam for another new KTP and thanks Margaret and also Julie for stepping in whilst Kate is away.
> 
> Sounds like Grandpa Moser knew exactly where to go when he wanted rid of his kittens. Poor Heidi, I would have been more than ticked off!
> 
> Sad story about the young man, Sonja. Sad in any situation but more so when it's someone you know and can remember as a sweet little boy.


Thanks Angela!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am grateful for my Medicare supplement which gives me a free Y membership. The best thing about it is the wonderful group of friends in my water exercise class.
> 
> Full day yesterday. Housekeepers came at 8 am to finish upstairs. I have to say my wonderful girls left their rooms in pretty good shape.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness she was not closer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was certainly a horrendous act - fueled by drugs allegedly. Horrendous to think about and even more horrible when you know of the person and family. Prayers.


I agree.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> There are 143 artists this year. The preview of all of the art is available on the site but voting will take place on Tuesday. I can say that Matthew's drawing shows a lot of talent and I wish him the best.


We can all say that --- wishing him all the best. Is the site up for reviewing?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> The young lady who was killed in the crash lived in our community so the news is quite filled with information regarding the crash and how the family is doing. The 13 year old sister has already endured 2 surgeries and was in critical condition with a collapsed lung and other serious injuries. The mother was in New York and involved in the crash as well. The dad was back home at the time of the crash and flew to New York immediately to be with his family.


Just terrible, it was on our news.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> The young lady who was killed in the crash lived in our community


One just never knows. Sounds like the person at fault might be a PTSD victim. So terribly difficult for surviving family. Several others injured as well.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you need one of these to improve your knitting? --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/akerworks-swatch-gauge/


Thanks for this little gem, Sam. Just ordered one !! Perhaps this will nudge me to knitting swatches now. I can never read them. IF I bother to knit them in the first place !!!

...gloria


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks for this little gem, Sam. Just ordered one !! Perhaps this will nudge me to knitting swatches now. I can never read them. IF I bother to knit them in the first place !!!
> 
> ...gloria


I thought it looked really good- but balked at the cost plus the shipping to NZ.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Makes one very aware of the stalwart job Kate and Margaret do for us every week!


Thank you all for keeping things going so smoothly while I have been mia. A belated but sincere Happy Birthday to Bonnie and Melody. Sorry about the water, Daralene...have been through that myself, and it is not fun. I am trying to catch up and will be back after much reading! Sam, how about some photos of the kitties? I know they were not desired but also know it takes about 20 seconds to fall in love with little kitties! Hugs, all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the weather has been so poor we can't believe May us nearly over????


Hopefully the summer months will make up for the poor spring you have been having . Here has been so dry apart from Wednesday when we had some slight showers .didn't make much difference to the ground though it seems still very dry


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have been watching Saving Mr Banks.... again. I love this movie. :sm11: 

And then it is bedtime for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The young lady who was killed in the crash lived in our community so the news is quite filled with information regarding the crash and how the family is doing. The 13 year old sister has already endured 2 surgeries and was in critical condition with a collapsed lung and other serious injuries. The mother was in New York and involved in the crash as well. The dad was back home at the time of the crash and flew to New York immediately to be with his family.


That is sad , such a tragedy. 
Wishing Mathew good luck for next week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you all for keeping things going so smoothly while I have been mia. A belated but sincere Happy Birthday to Bonnie and Melody. Sorry about the water, Daralene...have been through that myself, and it is not fun. I am trying to catch up and will be back after much reading! Sam, how about some photos of the kitties? I know they were not desired but also know it takes about 20 seconds to fall in love with little kitties! Hugs, all.


Hello April hope you are alright and just getting very busy with the wedding getting closer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ladies and Sam how about these for hairstyles


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ladies and Sam how about these for hairstyles


I double dog dare anyone who wants to come to KAP inspired by this photo - go for it! I think the glasses are doable with crochet except that they'd have no lenses in them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you need one of these to improve your knitting? --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/akerworks-swatch-gauge/


That looks a good idea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Poor woman. Meth is rampage over here now, so many deaths, car accidents overdoses and families in shreds. We need many more rehab centres but also need to get much tougher in the courts. :sm25:


I think that those that make and sell meth should be charged with attempted murder, those that take it are just committing a slow suicide.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Young girl has bleeding on the brain as well as other injuries , if she does survive she won't be the same . Such a stupid senseless tragedy
> I cannot understand why people want to take drugs at all


Me neither, they don't want parents, teachers, or government to tell them what to do, so they start taking a chemical that controls everything they do and think, makes no sense what so ever, just plain crazy, and worse the chemicals they use to make that stuff is toxic to begin with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> From what I've seen on TV that meth is a very nasty drug to be getting hooked on , I don't hear much about it here but no doubt it is being used here too
> Your friend did her son no favours by enabling him , will he go to prison ?


No she didn't, and I knew that something would eventually happen but anytime I tried to tell her she'd get mad at me or just come up with excuses, she really was in denial, I think the signs were probably there that he was selling or even using, but she just didn't want to see it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning.


Good morning to you. Hope it proves out to be a good day. Do you have any plans?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So my busy week was crazy. I was supposed to work 9 hours yesterday which ended up being 11 and 1/2 hours. It was inventory so lots of counting auditing counting and sitting and waiting. It was frustrating because the recounting was do to extra people brought into an area that they didn't work in and they rushed through it. Normally we work about 6 hours on an inventory day but the coordinator decided to do things quite differently and we have heard rumors of the next inventory changes which could be even more challenging. I was exhausted by the time I got home yesterday. Today is housework day as tomorrow is another busy day. Next week will be busy as Monday is the day we will get to see Matthew's drawing in the museum and Tuesday is voting day on Facebook. I have a wedding to attend next Saturday.


Jeepers, well it always seems that if it's not broken, they try to fix it anyway, then it's broken. I hope that they go back to the original plan for the next inventory instead of changing things up yet again. 
Definitely voting on Tuesday. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The young lady who was killed in the crash lived in our community so the news is quite filled with information regarding the crash and how the family is doing. The 13 year old sister has already endured 2 surgeries and was in critical condition with a collapsed lung and other serious injuries. The mother was in New York and involved in the crash as well. The dad was back home at the time of the crash and flew to New York immediately to be with his family.


I hadn't heard anything about the whole thing, didn't have the tv on regular channels yesterday, was watching Amazon and Netflix, that's horribly sad and tragic, that poor family and anyone else involved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ladies and Sam how about these for hairstyles


 :sm06: 
But I have to say, they are much better than the outfits last time. lol
I think I'll pass though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I double dog dare anyone who wants to come to KAP inspired by this photo - go for it! I think the glasses are doable with crochet except that they'd have no lenses in them.


LOL! I am not taking you up on that, I don't have time. lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Hoping all are doing well today. So sad for the young man on drugs, and for his family. His poor mother. 
Hope the little preemie donkey will survive and do well. Glad, Sam, that you are caring for those tiny kittens and that they will bring you lots of joy in your life.
Didn't freeze last night, thankfully, so tomatoes and potatoes (my entire gardening effort this year) look to be OK> Glad for that.
Spending the day studying for my PALS (Pediatric Advanced Life Support) class on 10 June. Have to have it to continue to do locums for the center. Have agreed that though I am full time retired, I will do fill in until July for vacations and days when we have extra cases or rooms to cover. 
I am excited as sis will be here to pick me up and we will take the little truck with no power steering out to pick up my newly repaired Lawn Boy mower. It is 1975 model and light weight and one we love to use to do the corners and around the trees as it is so much easier to maneuver than the self propelled Toro we use on the rest of the lawn. It took them a while to find a new part for it because it was so very old, but, fortunately they did so. I expect that it hasn't many more years of usefulness left, but will enjoy using it while we have it running. It is a great lawn mower. Starts first pull every time and is very economical to run. 
I decided to try the swatch gauge..ordered one to use in the hopes that my swatches will be more accurate. Using the ruler they seem never to be exactly right. Thanks for the link Sam.
Dreamweaver, A word of caution on the wound vac..a reminder that initial healing takes 6 weeks and is only very fragile. True healing takes 6-8 months, as our surgeons continually remind our surgical patients, so be very careful if you choose not to use the wound vac, which really does speed up healing. As you already know, granulation tissue takes a while to become as strong as primary healing tissue. Be very cautious for sure. I can appreciate how bothersome dragging a wound vac around is, and why you want to hurry up and get rid of it.
Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just reading on one of the sock forums that a DH decided his wife's dpn's weren't sharp enough, pulled the sock she was knitting off of them and took them to work with him to sharpen. :sm06: 
Said he brought them back 4 days later and now she's terrified to use them, I'd use them all right and he'd not enjoy it. :sm14: 
LOL! Poor lady, I guess she's right though, thought that counts, but goodness, how sharp do they need to be, she wasn't using them as a weapon. lol I told David that if he ever took my knitting off my needles, I'll use them on him. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with Sam. Especially as we age our muscles don't mend as quickly.


thewren said:


> l know how badly you want the pump gone - i just don't want frustration to cause you to do something detrimental to your health. and i really think the binder is important -
> muscles to not come back that quickly. just take care when making decisions. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Time sure is going quickly. DD just told us that today is the Winterville Marigold Fesival. (small town very,
very close to us). Can't believe it is time for it already. DH said we might go down to it later.



Swedenme said:


> Hopefully June will bring the summer , can't believe May is almost gone , husband told me yesterday that the Chelsea flower show starts Sunday my reply was no that's not till nearly the end of May then I realised we were nearly there .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I looked up ramp plant and it is a type of wild leek. EDIT: Saw right after I posted that someone already had answered.
Ooops


thewren said:


> i don't know - maybe it is the kind of radish. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It definitely is Sam makes me realise how lucky I've been with my sons
> Grandpa Moser is definitely in for a shock ????husbands uncle was like that, he had plenty of money but always claimed he couldn't afford anything , never married so husband and his brothers and another uncle ended up with the money . I couldn't understand why the uncle never spent the money and enjoyed himself while he was alive , I would have ????


My step dad was like that too, the only thing he did was work until he was unable to. My DH said one time," I wonder when he's laying in his bed since the stroke, does he think of all the money in the bank or he one day he took off to go fishing"????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Poor woman. Meth is rampage over here now, so many deaths, car accidents overdoses and families in shreds. We need many more rehab centres but also need to get much tougher in the courts. :sm25:


Seems like they always say, they are looking for the boss dealers & the smaller ones that get caught just get a slap on the wrist. The way Meth destroys lives, I think they should be punished as if it was attempted murder. I recently heard on news they are now selling some that looks like gummy bear candies????How insane is that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> From what I've seen on TV that meth is a very nasty drug to be getting hooked on , I don't hear much about it here but no doubt it is being used here too
> Your friend did her son no favours by enabling him , will he go to prison ?


My friends nephew has recently gone to jail for dealing cocaine. As with Kayes' friend, the parents were divorced & the mom for sure & possible the dad too enabled him through several other episodes & this time he had enough drugs on him that there was no getting out of it. He's in jail for a minimum of 4 years, who knows if he will come out better or worse.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Um....no? LOL. Looks like they're having fun though.


Swedenme said:


> Ladies and Sam how about these for hairstyles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am grateful for my Medicare supplement which gives me a free Y membership. The best thing about it is the wonderful group of friends in my water exercise class.
> 
> Full day yesterday. Housekeepers came at 8 am to finish upstairs. I have to say my wonderful girls left their rooms in pretty good shape.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your DD wasn't closer to the terrible crash, I didn't hear much about the crash on the news, seems the news is taken up by one subject these days????I thought it would get better after the US election was over but if anything it's worse

What's an Evans Scholar? I hope she gets into medical school

I wish there was an indoor pool closer, I think water exercise is one thing I would enjoy, I hate aerobics classes????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> So my busy week was crazy. I was supposed to work 9 hours yesterday which ended up being 11 and 1/2 hours. It was inventory so lots of counting auditing counting and sitting and waiting. It was frustrating because the recounting was do to extra people brought into an area that they didn't work in and they rushed through it. Normally we work about 6 hours on an inventory day but the coordinator decided to do things quite differently and we have heard rumors of the next inventory changes which could be even more challenging. I was exhausted by the time I got home yesterday. Today is housework day as tomorrow is another busy day. Next week will be busy as Monday is the day we will get to see Matthew's drawing in the museum and Tuesday is voting day on Facebook. I have a wedding to attend next Saturday.


I hope you get a chance to rest sometime over the weekend, you run yourself ragged


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The young lady who was killed in the crash lived in our community so the news is quite filled with information regarding the crash and how the family is doing. The 13 year old sister has already endured 2 surgeries and was in critical condition with a collapsed lung and other serious injuries. The mother was in New York and involved in the crash as well. The dad was back home at the time of the crash and flew to New York immediately to be with his family.


Terrible, I hope the mom & sister recover


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had more room in my old place, but always ran out of pots- the fruit were always welcome- nothing much nicer than a sun ripened tomato!


Most fresh garden produce is so good but especially fresh tomatoes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully the summer months will make up for the poor spring you have been having . Here has been so dry apart from Wednesday when we had some slight showers .didn't make much difference to the ground though it seems still very dry


There are predictions we will get a hot dry summer, possible drought, I don't know how they can predict so far in advance but hope they're wrong about the drought.we have plenty of moisture in the fields at the moment but will need rains later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I double dog dare anyone who wants to come to KAP inspired by this photo - go for it! I think the glasses are doable with crochet except that they'd have no lenses in them.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that those that make and sell meth should be charged with attempted murder, those that take it are just committing a slow suicide.


My youngest had someone try to shove a tablet in his mouth in a bar in Edmonton, he was at the top of some stairs & threw the guy down the stairs, bouncers came running, when DS told them what happened the bouncers quickly jumped on the guy, I hope they turned him over to the cops


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping all are doing well today. So sad for the young man on drugs, and for his family. His poor mother.
> Hope the little preemie donkey will survive and do well. Glad, Sam, that you are caring for those tiny kittens and that they will bring you lots of joy in your life.
> Didn't freeze last night, thankfully, so tomatoes and potatoes (my entire gardening effort this year) look to be OK> Glad for that.
> Spending the day studying for my PALS (Pediatric Advanced Life Support) class on 10 June. Have to have it to continue to do locums for the center. Have agreed that though I am full time retired, I will do fill in until July for vacations and days when we have extra cases or rooms to cover.
> ...


Good luck with the PALS course, it's nice you can fill in for work when you want to. I would have liked to have that option but I wasn't going to drive 60 miles as they took my position out of the local hospital when I retired.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! I've filled a whole page by myself, I better get off here & get at planting, sun is shining


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie, the Evans Scholars are part of a national scholarship program through golf country clubs. The Scholars are selected based on need and scholarship, are provided with housing and in turn, caddy in the summer and provide kitchen help to sorority houses weekdays during the school year. We love our Scholars! The eat lunch and dinner here weekdays, and we see them as part of our family. They are supervised by our chef and by me. We have had 4 men and 2 women. Both women graduated this year. They are all ecceptionsl young people who I am sure will go out into the world and help make it a better place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, the Evans Scholars are part of a national scholarship program through golf country clubs. The Scholars are selected based on need and scholarship, are provided with housing and in turn, caddy in the summer and provide kitchen help to sorority houses weekdays during the school year. We love our Scholars! The eat lunch and dinner here weekdays, and we see them as part of our family. They are supervised by our chef and by me. We have had 4 men and 2 women. Both women graduated this year. They are all ecceptionsl young people who I am sure will go out into the world and help make it a better place.


Sounds like a great program.

Did anyone else notice the date on this weeks tea party? I thought the notice was from last weeks party so went to check????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your DD wasn't closer to the terrible crash, I didn't hear much about the crash on the news, seems the news is taken up by one subject these days????I thought it would get better after the US election was over but if anything it's worse
> 
> What's an Evans Scholar? I hope she gets into medical school
> 
> I wish there was an indoor pool closer, I think water exercise is one thing I would enjoy, I hate aerobics classes????


It's both a scholarship and a fraternity/sorority that is bestowed on young people who have been golf caddies and maintain good scholastic records. Named for Chick Evans:

https://www.bing.com/search?q=chick+evans+scholars&form=PRTOSH&pc=MATBJS&mkt=en-us&httpsmsn=1&refig=da30839c690d4452b73df3a0f71323f1&sp=6&qs=AS&pq=chick+evans&sk=LS4AS1&sc=8-11&cvid=da30839c690d4452b73df3a0f71323f1

I learned of it when a former boss (whose name happened to be Evans) was an Evans scholar and a very good friend of our son's was also an Evan's scholar at University of Missouri. While they were there, a brand new Evans House was built and it was gorgeous. They provided service to many of the other houses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, the Evans Scholars are part of a national scholarship program through golf country clubs. The Scholars are selected based on need and scholarship, are provided with housing and in turn, caddy in the summer and provide kitchen help to sorority houses weekdays during the school year. We love our Scholars! The eat lunch and dinner here weekdays, and we see them as part of our family. They are supervised by our chef and by me. We have had 4 men and 2 women. Both women graduated this year. They are all ecceptionsl young people who I am sure will go out into the world and help make it a better place.


I provided a comment too...Every single one of the Evans' scholars I've met has been an exemplary human being; it's part of the training and discipline. Wonderful program that I wish had more exposure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great program.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the date on this weeks tea party? I thought the notice was from last weeks party so went to check????


Sam notified Admin. to fix it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ladies and Sam how about these for hairstyles


Love 'em!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I double dog dare anyone who wants to come to KAP inspired by this photo - go for it! I think the glasses are doable with crochet except that they'd have no lenses in them.


Be careful what you wish for Jeanette, I think Sam will be the first one up for it! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm sure this should go viral, what creativity! Well done! :sm24: :sm09: :sm10: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning.


Good morning, Joy, hoping it is a good one for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping all are doing well today. So sad for the young man on drugs, and for his family. His poor mother.
> Hope the little preemie donkey will survive and do well. Glad, Sam, that you are caring for those tiny kittens and that they will bring you lots of joy in your life.
> Didn't freeze last night, thankfully, so tomatoes and potatoes (my entire gardening effort this year) look to be OK> Glad for that.
> Spending the day studying for my PALS (Pediatric Advanced Life Support) class on 10 June. Have to have it to continue to do locums for the center. Have agreed that though I am full time retired, I will do fill in until July for vacations and days when we have extra cases or rooms to cover.
> ...


All the very best for your PALS. I am sure it will be a big help, as you transition to retirement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most fresh garden produce is so good but especially fresh tomatoes


 :sm24: I should really amend that statement- I had more level ground, whereas here its all slopes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great program.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the date on this weeks tea party? I thought the notice was from last weeks party so went to check????


I told Sam a long number of hours ago- it takes a while for Admin to correct mistakes like that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Be careful what you wish for Jeanette, I think Sam will be the first one up for it! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Maybe if we each picked one item to make, we could get him really decked out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I told Sam a long number of hours ago- it takes a while for Admin to correct mistakes like that!


They don't move threads over 100 pages as diligently either and I rather like that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They don't move threads over 100 pages as diligently either and I rather like that!


It can take ages before they split topics!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe if we each picked one item to make, we could get him really decked out.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Enjoyed drawing of you and pics of Fale and your dad on fb.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe if we each picked one item to make, we could get him really decked out.


????????we will need photos????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

better is good - continuous healing energy surrounding t-cat's eye. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The color is better, but he's still squinting. He does seem to feel better though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Enjoyed drawing of you and pics of Fale and your dad on fb.


 :sm24: memories of times long gone, Dad died in 2010, have not heard Fale's voice since January 2015!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I've spent the majority of this afternoon trying to wind 550 yards of 100% silk yarn !! I still only have about half done, and lots of little balls from what I HAVE wound, because I couldn't stand it any longer and picked up the scissors !!! My user name is well-deserved !!!

So, after crying and nearly ripping my hair out, I'm exhausted, and I have ANOTHER hank to wind if I ever finish this one !!! After listening to me grumble and whine, another KPer and fabulous friend has kindly offered to wind it for me. I'll send it off to her first thing Monday a.m. I'm going to have to add silk to my list of "never buy this yarn again !!" It's a hard lesson to learn, but learn it I have !!

I fell in love with the colors -- cobalt blue, turquoise, lavender and purple. I envisioned a shawl for myself, maybe still can, once it all gets wound.

E will help after supper. She's playing "Farmer in the Dell" at the moment, but supper will be soon. It's Saturday, so that means Chinese -- Chicken Chow Fun, YUM !!

Will report back on my success -- if there's any -- later.

...gloria


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping all are doing well today. So sad for the young man on drugs, and for his family. His poor mother.
> Hope the little preemie donkey will survive and do well. Glad, Sam, that you are caring for those tiny kittens and that they will bring you lots of joy in your life.
> Didn't freeze last night, thankfully, so tomatoes and potatoes (my entire gardening effort this year) look to be OK> Glad for that.
> Spending the day studying for my PALS (Pediatric Advanced Life Support) class on 10 June. Have to have it to continue to do locums for the center. Have agreed that though I am full time retired, I will do fill in until July for vacations and days when we have extra cases or rooms to cover.
> ...


Good luck with your PALS exam Joyce 
Youngest is doing revision too as he has exams all next week , got himself all upset last night and then I did too as I've never seen him so upset , but he's a lot better today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great program.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the date on this weeks tea party? I thought the notice was from last weeks party so went to check????


I did I thought I had the wrong TP, doesn't take much to confuse me ????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How is the training going Heather ? Hope you are enjoying it


Training is interesting. Need 6 more hours on the job training before getting licence and job. This feels so positive.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never bought any.


Neither have I, used slightly diluted full cream milk and really mushed up cat food


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So happy for you Heather. You deserve this boost.


busyworkerbee said:


> Training is interesting. Need 6 more hours on the job training before getting licence and job. This feels so positive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Made myself the best smoothie for breakfast this morning. Used crushed ice, 4 large strawberries, some green powder, collagen powder, and unsweetened coconut milk. Yummy, yummy, yummy. Then for lunch had tilapia and cooked carrots, onions, & celery. I'm down 21 lbs now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you need one of these to improve your knitting? --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/akerworks-swatch-gauge/


YES... It won't help my knitting but sure will make counting those dreaded swatches easier. I am going to order one when I get my lazy self out of chair and find credit card!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's my best friend's baby donkey seeing the vet. T-cat is hanging in there. We just gave him his medicine.


Thanks, hope both are doing well......


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wow, you go woman.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad they aren't giving a refund but at least they are making it good, so that is something. Hopefully you can find the massager that you want for a reasonable price.


I'm going to call again when they open Monday. I just saw where they do make one with a temp. control and I am going to see if I can pay more and upgrade to that one. I have found the massager, not at a great price ut haven't ordered yet because I was too lazy and tired to get up and get charge card. I hope it is still there when I go back to my basket!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made myself the best smoothie for breakfast this morning. Used crushed ice, 4 large strawberries, some green powder, collagen powder, and unsweetened coconut milk. Yummy, yummy, yummy. Then for lunch had tilapia and cooked carrots, onions, & celery. I'm down 21 lbs now.


21lbs! That's quite an achievement Gwen, well done, keep on going!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.eater.com/2015/4/10/8384255/everything-youve-always-wanted-to-know-about-ramps


What I now now is that I can't afford them!!!! Will have to tell Jess so she can add the to her catering menu.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm beginning to think the big bag of dirt I bought had some sort of disease in it, I've never had so many seeds not germinate & plants die after started. I know I transplanted at least 10 broccoli plants into the flats but could only find 3 so the others must have died.
> Your BIL must have a green thumb to have so many plants, nit to mention the patience to transplant them all, you will have to post a photo when they bloom.


What a shame but sure sounds like a possibility. The dirt should have been heat treated though.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

machriste said:


> One just never knows. Sounds like the person at fault might be a PTSD victim. So terribly difficult for surviving family. Several others injured as well.


Person at fault admitted to being high as a kite on mix of drugs. Another example of bad choices


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I double dog dare anyone who wants to come to KAP inspired by this photo - go for it! I think the glasses are doable with crochet except that they'd have no lenses in them.


Make them to fit front of your glasses


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They say it's harder to kick than heroin, and friends son, is out for whatever he can get too, whether he's using or not, I'm not surprised he dealing. But it's hard to chop the head off the monster after it's been created by spoiling, I agree, just step back let what will be be, but I'm afraid she'll bail him out, she's had a major heart attack not long ago and they put a stent in, I think he's going to be the death of her literally, she's also had 2 mini strokes.
> I don't know what he'll do when she's no longer around to pay his way, he'll be on the streets or in jail if he isn't still in there from this arrest. Part of me hopes they keep him for 30 years, I know that's not very nice, but I think in the long run it would be healthier for his mom, and even for him.


We had a very good friend who, as a mature adult, had some drug and alcohol problems. He lost his marriage, job, not a happy tale. He eventually did get help and got off the drugs and the alcohol (though the alcohol was later a problem again.) He worked with drug users and told me many times... meth is the worst. If I ever thought there was a chance that anyone I knew (like the grands) was tempted, he would fly down and tell them all the gory details of the addiction and scare them straight....

There is a woman at the nursery that came from wealth.... I've probably said this before.... and has been in every well-know rehab.... Her folks kept footing all the bills. She is clean, and has been for years, but her life was pretty much ruined and she knows she is just one slip away to being hooked again. It is a hard battle. I agree that the best thing is to NOT rescue. I've seen too many parents pay too high a price and still not been able to "save" the child. Threr comes a time when we all have to be responsible for our actions.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, hope both the baby donkey & the cat are doing better soon. My brother had a baby miNiature donkey a few years ago, it was the cutest little thing.


DH loves the miniatures and there are several at one farm on the way to the nursery. They are darling.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great program.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the date on this weeks tea party? I thought the notice was from last weeks party so went to check????


Ummm, yes then realised what happened. My type of typo.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Young girl has bleeding on the brain as well as other injuries , if she does survive she won't be the same . Such a stupid senseless tragedy
> I cannot understand why people want to take drugs at all


That doesn't sound very promising. I sometimes wonder if it is crueler to survive and live a life trapped inside your body or unable to make your thoughts known. Prayers for her and her family. Hope all the police are healing...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> We had a very good friend who, as a mature adult, had some drug and alcohol problems. He lost his marriage, job, not a happy tale. He eventually did get help and got off the drugs and the alcohol (though the alcohol was later a problem again.) He worked with drug users and told me many times... meth is the worst. If I ever thought there was a chance that anyone I knew (like the grands) was tempted, he would fly down and tell them all the gory details of the addiction and scare them straight....
> 
> There is a woman at the nursery that came from wealth.... I've probably said this before.... and has been in every well-know rehab.... Her folks kept footing all the bills. She is clean, and has been for years, but her life was pretty much ruined and she knows she is just one slip away to being hooked again. It is a hard battle. I agree that the best thing is to NOT rescue. I've seen too many parents pay too high a price and still not been able to "save" the child. Threr comes a time when we all have to be responsible for our actions.


Many people never realise that once you become an addict, you are an addict for life. You can get off the drug, but you will always have a fight to not go back onto it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tomatoes and more tomatoes did you use them all ? Our tomatoes are growing great , we planted lettuce ,cucumber , beets, spring onions, carrots,potatoes and a few I can't remember , along with strawberries, raspberries and blueberries , so I think it will be a salad and fruit summer


Fresh beets are wonderful and raspberries and blueberries are favorites as well. DH doesn't eat fruit... Only berries. I could live on your garden produce all summer and be the better off for it...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Ramps....kind of a wild onion 
American


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It all sounds awful and for it to be going on for so long it's not surprising that you are getting depressed . I hope you can get some help from your gp and maybe come to some sort of compromise with the doctor


I'm only going to the GP as a courtesy and to get yearly out of the way since I will be so close when seeing the surgeon. She isn't the one to make any of the decisions regarding wound. One at a time, (Wound vac OR binder) I'm good. Both is just pushing all my buttons. Unfortunately, I'm one of those people that goes along and goes along, but when I am done, I'm done RIGHT NOW and that is pretty much where I am right now! No pain, just discomfort and frustration. Today is another day of nothing accomplished but sitting with computer. Hoping for the best come Wed. At least a well educated guess as to the finish date.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck with your PALS exam Joyce
> Youngest is doing revision too as he has exams all next week , got himself all upset last night and then I did too as I've never seen him so upset , but he's a lot better today


Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Sorry your youngest is so upset, but I can relate whole heartedly.
Found Julie's facebook pictures..so glad to see them. They are great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am grateful for my Medicare supplement which gives me a free Y membership. The best thing about it is the wonderful group of friends in my water exercise class.
> 
> Full day yesterday. Housekeepers came at 8 am to finish upstairs. I have to say my wonderful girls left their rooms in pretty good shape.
> 
> ...


So glad your DD was not involved. Being that close is sure to have given her a good scare.... and you...

We have had so many close calls with our girls and friends. 911, the car crashing barriers in Austin at the music festival, the van incident in France. We had loved ones so close to being involved in all of those. Every time I hear one of these horrific events, I do a quick mental check of everyone's location.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> So my busy week was crazy. I was supposed to work 9 hours yesterday which ended up being 11 and 1/2 hours. It was inventory so lots of counting auditing counting and sitting and waiting. It was frustrating because the recounting was do to extra people brought into an area that they didn't work in and they rushed through it. Normally we work about 6 hours on an inventory day but the coordinator decided to do things quite differently and we have heard rumors of the next inventory changes which could be even more challenging. I was exhausted by the time I got home yesterday. Today is housework day as tomorrow is another busy day. Next week will be busy as Monday is the day we will get to see Matthew's drawing in the museum and Tuesday is voting day on Facebook. I have a wedding to attend next Saturday.


Goodness, you hardly have time to breathe!! Inventory is a challenge anyhow... Sorry it was such a mess. We had to do the cross stitch store after hours and that meant an all nighter. Never again!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Training is interesting. Need 6 more hours on the job training before getting licence and job. This feels so positive.


That's fantastic


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> The young lady who was killed in the crash lived in our community so the news is quite filled with information regarding the crash and how the family is doing. The 13 year old sister has already endured 2 surgeries and was in critical condition with a collapsed lung and other serious injuries. The mother was in New York and involved in the crash as well. The dad was back home at the time of the crash and flew to New York immediately to be with his family.


I knew she was from MI, but not where. Such a tragedy for that family. They all have to be in a continuing state of shock. Prayers for them all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so would i have. the moser grandparents fo to florida for six or seven weeks during the winder - they own several time shares. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It definitely is Sam makes me realise how lucky I've been with my sons
> Grandpa Moser is definitely in for a shock ????husbands uncle was like that, he had plenty of money but always claimed he couldn't afford anything , never married so husband and his brothers and another uncle ended up with the money . I couldn't understand why the uncle never spent the money and enjoyed himself while he was alive , I would have ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he was probably tired of having then around. --- sam



darowil said:


> So why didn't he at least keep them until old enough to leave Mum?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks for this little gem, Sam. Just ordered one !! Perhaps this will nudge me to knitting swatches now. I can never read them. IF I bother to knit them in the first place !!!
> 
> ...gloria


You and me both... Not stretching or squishing the knitting is what appeals to me. I think I can make the swatch say whatever I want it to now because I can fudge it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


So sad to think that this young man has ruined his life as well as others due to addictions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my and in their knitted best. i think they have too much time on their hands although i have an idea there were a lot of giggles while everything was being knitted and crocheted. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ladies and Sam how about these for hairstyles


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ladies and Sam how about these for hairstyles


LOL..... Bad hair day? Stash buster?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good advise, Sam. Originally, the doctor did say that 2 months was enough for the muscles provided I wore the binder when doing something strenuous. I don't mind doing that, but the pump dressings are really starting to affect skin. Adding the binder at the same time is just too much heat and discomfort. I can have it off when in bed or just sitting in my chair. I am pretty sure he will want it off for a few days to relieve skin and then back on again. I just can't afford to pay for it when I'm not using it so we have to come to some sort of compromise. (Early on, he had said I could do wet/dry to go to Ohio and then back on pump. I told him I wasn't doing that. It would be too hard to go bak to the restrictions of the pump.) I believe in the pump but can't do both. The pump is not pulling that much any more and really gets in the way of doing things. Not doing anything is not helping the muscles, IMHO and certainly not good for my overall health. I'm not walking enough, always overheated, not getting dressed for comfort. When I don't want to knit, sew, do anything productive or fun, that is not good or me mentally. I know that. I'm also meeting with GP that day so will get lots of input from a medical standpoint. I know I am getting depressed, partially because I was not told I would wake up in this condition. I expected to be stitched up like last July. Had I been prepared, I might have dealt with it better. I plan on going slow... but going.....


This is so frustrating for you. I hope you and your doctor can come to a satisfactory conclusion.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The vet was seeing her today, but I haven't heard yet how it went.


Hope she's going to be okay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Training is interesting. Need 6 more hours on the job training before getting licence and job. This feels so positive.


Good news,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I double dog dare anyone who wants to come to KAP inspired by this photo - go for it! I think the glasses are doable with crochet except that they'd have no lenses in them.


So, you'll be leading the pack?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made myself the best smoothie for breakfast this morning. Used crushed ice, 4 large strawberries, some green powder, collagen powder, and unsweetened coconut milk. Yummy, yummy, yummy. Then for lunch had tilapia and cooked carrots, onions, & celery. I'm down 21 lbs now.


That's great, Gwen, congratulations


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So, you'll be leading the pack?


I might--need an accomplice though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did ask admin to please fix it for me - they must be away for the weekend. --- sam


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great program.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the date on this weeks tea party? I thought the notice was from last weeks party so went to check????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HA



angelam said:


> Be careful what you wish for Jeanette, I think Sam will be the first one up for it! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need a ball winder - much easier. --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> Well, I've spent the majority of this afternoon trying to wind 550 yards of 100% silk yarn !! I still only have about half done, and lots of little balls from what I HAVE wound, because I couldn't stand it any longer and picked up the scissors !!! My user name is well-deserved !!!
> 
> So, after crying and nearly ripping my hair out, I'm exhausted, and I have ANOTHER hank to wind if I ever finish this one !!! After listening to me grumble and whine, another KPer and fabulous friend has kindly offered to wind it for me. I'll send it off to her first thing Monday a.m. I'm going to have to add silk to my list of "never buy this yarn again !!" It's a hard lesson to learn, but learn it I have !!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news heather. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Training is interesting. Need 6 more hours on the job training before getting licence and job. This feels so positive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go gwen - your are going to be so svelte we won't recognize you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Made myself the best smoothie for breakfast this morning. Used crushed ice, 4 large strawberries, some green powder, collagen powder, and unsweetened coconut milk. Yummy, yummy, yummy. Then for lunch had tilapia and cooked carrots, onions, & celery. I'm down 21 lbs now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> way to go gwen - your are going to be so svelte we won't recognize you. --- sam


Yes, well done.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Dreamweaver, A word of caution on the wound vac..a reminder that initial healing takes 6 weeks and is only very fragile. True healing takes 6-8 months, as our surgeons continually remind our surgical patients, so be very careful if you choose not to use the wound vac, which really does speed up healing. As you already know, granulation tissue takes a while to become as strong as primary healing tissue. Be very cautious for sure. I can appreciate how bothersome dragging a wound vac around is, and why you want to hurry up and get rid of it.


Totally agree with you on the value of the wound vac. and I do know that I am nowhere near fully healed. I've had one twice before and am a believer. Wearing it AND the binder is just too much, IMHO. Two months is a long time and I don't look forward to having it much longer, especially since it is drawing next to nothing. The binder (which I also hate but know I will have for most of the year when doing anything at all other than sleeping) gives more support and ability to dress for the hot TX weather so am just hoping to eliminate the one that costs so much money, is tearing up my skin, requires a visiting nurse and hinders my ability to enjoy any outings, travel or doing even light chores. I know I'm going to be restricted for the rest of the year with or without the vac so I'm going to try to make a case for ditching it sooner than later. I'll probably lose the argument, but my mental health is starting to be in serious jeopardy!

So nice of you to fill in for the summer so that others can have vacations. It gives you a little transition to retirement as well. You will be amazed at how wuickly you fill up all that free time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Neither have I, used slightly diluted full cream milk and really mushed up cat food


 :sm24:
Be great when the training is complete, and you're out on the job!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was just reading on one of the sock forums that a DH decided his wife's dpn's weren't sharp enough, pulled the sock she was knitting off of them and took them to work with him to sharpen. :sm06:
> Said he brought them back 4 days later and now she's terrified to use them, I'd use them all right and he'd not enjoy it. :sm14:
> LOL! Poor lady, I guess she's right though, thought that counts, but goodness, how sharp do they need to be, she wasn't using them as a weapon. lol I told David that if he ever took my knitting off my needles, I'll use them on him. lol


LOL...... Beware women with sharp, pointy sticks!

When I broke one of my regular Harmony needles, DH took it and sharpened the end. It might be 4-5 inches long. No way you can knit with it but it makes a great shawl pin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Sorry your youngest is so upset, but I can relate whole heartedly.
> Found Julie's facebook pictures..so glad to see them. They are great.


 :sm24: Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We just had a heavy downpour and lots of wind but all is quiet now. Talked briefly to Marianne and they are without power. Feeing a bit tired tonight so think I'll hit the bed extra early. TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your DD wasn't closer to the terrible crash, I didn't hear much about the crash on the news, seems the news is taken up by one subject these days????I thought it would get better after the US election was over but if anything it's worse
> 
> What's an Evans Scholar? I hope she gets into medical school
> 
> I wish there was an indoor pool closer, I think water exercise is one thing I would enjoy, I hate aerobics classes????


I am about ready to ban news in this house. This is not a political statement, just G's quirky sense of things. He wants to start a pool on when or President may leave office.

We have a pool. I don't swim but love to go to the gym and walk in the long lanes of the indoor pool. That won't be happening anytime soon. I don't believe in sweating so much prefer yoga to aerobics. (Can't do that either.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tired from yesterday. Use to do twice that amount of exercise every day! Mostly rested today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most fresh garden produce is so good but especially fresh tomatoes


A neighbor not too far away from us has over 100 heirloom tomato plants to give away. Sure wish I could get some and plant. Homegrown has no relationship to those in the store!!! DH does have small plant or two growing in his raised "farm". There are already 2 tomatoes that are almost bigger than the plants. he brought some home from the real farm and did tomato pies last week. Delicious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest had someone try to shove a tablet in his mouth in a bar in Edmonton, he was at the top of some stairs & threw the guy down the stairs, bouncers came running, when DS told them what happened the bouncers quickly jumped on the guy, I hope they turned him over to the cops


How insane. Can't imagine what they thought would happen, forcing something on someone. Good for your son.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, the Evans Scholars are part of a national scholarship program through golf country clubs. The Scholars are selected based on need and scholarship, are provided with housing and in turn, caddy in the summer and provide kitchen help to sorority houses weekdays during the school year. We love our Scholars! The eat lunch and dinner here weekdays, and we see them as part of our family. They are supervised by our chef and by me. We have had 4 men and 2 women. Both women graduated this year. They are all ecceptionsl young people who I am sure will go out into the world and help make it a better place.


Cool scholarship. Wish my older GD could have worked in the kitchen at her house. There are so many special interest ones these days. We are wanting younger GD to work at the nursery for the summer because we know the grower's association has scholarship money and one of the men at the farm is in charge of it. It would be nice to have a back-up or second source if the volley ball doesn't work out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great program.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the date on this weeks tea party? I thought the notice was from last weeks party so went to check????


I've been watching it as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe if we each picked one item to make, we could get him really decked out.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They don't move threads over 100 pages as diligently either and I rather like that!


Me too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did ask admin to please fix it for me - they must be away for the weekend. --- sam


No big deal, I just thought I was losing my mind ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Well, I've spent the majority of this afternoon trying to wind 550 yards of 100% silk yarn !! I still only have about half done, and lots of little balls from what I HAVE wound, because I couldn't stand it any longer and picked up the scissors !!! My user name is well-deserved !!!
> 
> So, after crying and nearly ripping my hair out, I'm exhausted, and I have ANOTHER hank to wind if I ever finish this one !!! After listening to me grumble and whine, another KPer and fabulous friend has kindly offered to wind it for me. I'll send it off to her first thing Monday a.m. I'm going to have to add silk to my list of "never buy this yarn again !!" It's a hard lesson to learn, but learn it I have !!
> 
> ...


I so sympathize. The colors sound gorgeous but silk is a bear. I have a silk cap that I have wanted to spin forever.... Hands have to be super smooth as it finds every little groove. I' thinking about trying surgical gloves!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Training is interesting. Need 6 more hours on the job training before getting licence and job. This feels so positive.


Not long now. Glad you are finding it interesting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Totally agree with you on the value of the wound vac. and I do know that I am nowhere near fully healed. I've had one twice before and am a believer. Wearing it AND the binder is just too much, IMHO. Two months is a long time and I don't look forward to having it much longer, especially since it is drawing next to nothing. The binder (which I also hate but know I will have for most of the year when doing anything at all other than sleeping) gives more support and ability to dress for the hot TX weather so am just hoping to eliminate the one that costs so much money, is tearing up my skin, requires a visiting nurse and hinders my ability to enjoy any outings, travel or doing even light chores. I know I'm going to be restricted for the rest of the year with or without the vac so I'm going to try to make a case for ditching it sooner than later. I'll probably lose the argument, but my mental health is starting to be in serious jeopardy!
> 
> So nice of you to fill in for the summer so that others can have vacations. It gives you a little transition to retirement as well. You will be amazed at how wuickly you fill up all that free time.


Do you have to pay /day for the vac? Thankfully here if you need it, it's provided. I can understand getting frustrated being so tied down for so long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am about ready to ban news in this house. This is not a political statement, just G's quirky sense of things. He wants to start a pool on when or President may leave office.
> 
> We have a pool. I don't swim but love to go to the gym and walk in the long lanes of the indoor pool. That won't be happening anytime soon. I don't believe in sweating so much prefer yoga to aerobics. (Can't do that either.)


Do you ever watch Bill Maher? His show was the funniestever last night


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made myself the best smoothie for breakfast this morning. Used crushed ice, 4 large strawberries, some green powder, collagen powder, and unsweetened coconut milk. Yummy, yummy, yummy. Then for lunch had tilapia and cooked carrots, onions, & celery. I'm down 21 lbs now.


Sounds delicious other than the green powder. Love tilapia. You are doing so well. I had hoped to use the loss from hospital to kick start more loss but all this sitting, I'm starting to gain back what little I lost. Gerry did find beef bones for DD and for me. I'm not doing the diet but liked the recipe Sam posted and thought I might try it for a fast day later. Right now, I'm pushing the protein for the healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friends nephew has recently gone to jail for dealing cocaine. As with Kayes' friend, the parents were divorced & the mom for sure & possible the dad too enabled him through several other episodes & this time he had enough drugs on him that there was no getting out of it. He's in jail for a minimum of 4 years, who knows if he will come out better or worse.


I would like to think better, but probably not, but we can only hope and pray.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest had someone try to shove a tablet in his mouth in a bar in Edmonton, he was at the top of some stairs & threw the guy down the stairs, bouncers came running, when DS told them what happened the bouncers quickly jumped on the guy, I hope they turned him over to the cops


It's sad that people will do things like that, no telling what they had planned to gain by it, maybe just robbing him, but who knows, I sure hope they turned him over to the cops too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe if we each picked one item to make, we could get him really decked out.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Training is interesting. Need 6 more hours on the job training before getting licence and job. This feels so positive.


That's great, 6 hours isn't too much more. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made myself the best smoothie for breakfast this morning. Used crushed ice, 4 large strawberries, some green powder, collagen powder, and unsweetened coconut milk. Yummy, yummy, yummy. Then for lunch had tilapia and cooked carrots, onions, & celery. I'm down 21 lbs now.


Fantastic Gwen!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm going to call again when they open Monday. I just saw where they do make one with a temp. control and I am going to see if I can pay more and upgrade to that one. I have found the massager, not at a great price ut haven't ordered yet because I was too lazy and tired to get up and get charge card. I hope it is still there when I go back to my basket!


Hopefully you'll be able to upgrade with no problem. 
Marla's chiropractor used a massager that she said looks like a plane sander, and she loved it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> This is so frustrating for you. I hope you and your doctor can come to a satisfactory conclusion.


Me too. I love this Dr. He is a terrific surgeon. 75 and going strong. Just wish he had gotten all the mesh when he attempted it last summer. I was not prepared for this outcome. I know it will eventually resolve.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, good idea to push protein to heal. I wear a foam vest that goes around my waist and move in deep water as if jogging. Vest keeps me up above pool bottom for most of the lane and so doesn't put weight on right knee. Plus I figure I'm pumping arms and getting fair workout.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I might--need an accomplice though.


 :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A neighbor not too far away from us has over 100 heirloom tomato plants to give away. Sure wish I could get some and plant. Homegrown has no relationship to those in the store!!! DH does have small plant or two growing in his raised "farm". There are already 2 tomatoes that are almost bigger than the plants. he brought some home from the real farm and did tomato pies last week. Delicious.


Tomato pies? 
I think I have at least 60 tomato plants of various kinds, cherry, paste & regular ones. I will share with DIL & my brother. I have some called honey bee cherry tomatoes, they are yellow & have wonderful sweet taste, my GKs eat them by the bowlful.

I spent about 6 hrs transplanting today, I'm beat & my knees are killing me, too much crawling around for one day???? I must be showing my age???? I have all the flower beds full now, just have to get the tender veggies- tomatoes, cucumbers, & melons that I started inside, I also seeded some directly in the garden. It took me forever to get everything watered in too.

DS had me cook up a tonic for that poor calf just before supper, the poor little thing just can't seem to get over whatever it's problem is, I'm beginning to think we are going to lose it. Neighbor told me to boil 8 tea bags in 6 cups water & add salt, baking soda & eggs- apparently it's something POWs took for gastrointestinal problems & they give it to their calves when sick


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired from yesterday. Use to do twice that amount of exercise every day! Mostly rested today.


Used to are the operative words. It takes a little time to build up stamina. You are doing great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We had a very good friend who, as a mature adult, had some drug and alcohol problems. He lost his marriage, job, not a happy tale. He eventually did get help and got off the drugs and the alcohol (though the alcohol was later a problem again.) He worked with drug users and told me many times... meth is the worst. If I ever thought there was a chance that anyone I knew (like the grands) was tempted, he would fly down and tell them all the gory details of the addiction and scare them straight....
> 
> There is a woman at the nursery that came from wealth.... I've probably said this before.... and has been in every well-know rehab.... Her folks kept footing all the bills. She is clean, and has been for years, but her life was pretty much ruined and she knows she is just one slip away to being hooked again. It is a hard battle. I agree that the best thing is to NOT rescue. I've seen too many parents pay too high a price and still not been able to "save" the child. Threr comes a time when we all have to be responsible for our actions.


One would think that just the physical effects of meth would be enough to make people think that they want to stay far away from it, after all the teeth the sores... UGH! Let alone the mental effects.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH loves the miniatures and there are several at one farm on the way to the nursery. They are darling.


We had miniature ponies when we lived on Kodiak, they sure have attitude. lol Froggie was born in our pasture by the house, he bit me once, I bit him back and he never bit again, then he kicked me once, I kicked him back in his rear end, not hard enough to hurt him but enough to let him know it wasn't okay, he never kicked again. He loved to go for rides in the backseat of the Ford Tempo. lol
I taught him to stop by grabbing his tail, so if he was running by, grab his tail, he'd stop on a dime. lolol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have to pay /day for the vac? Thankfully here if you need it, it's provided. I can understand getting frustrated being so tied down for so long


Yes.... The hospital arranged the rental with this company. I was told my co-pay is $19.50 per day. The dressing supplies are included but just the standard one they use. I had to get some of the specialty supplies on my own. The last two times I had one, I didn't pay anything. Medical plans seem to be changing daily around here and it's only going to get worse. (First 5 days in hospital was $500. 2 years ago. It was $750 last July and $1,250. this time.) $$$ is one of the reasons I want to get done with vac. I could go to the wound specialist Dr. that was so good last time for less and have more personalized care. She is much closer than the surgeon or my GP, saving lots of travel time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you ever watch Bill Maher? His show was the funniestever last night


Missed it. A certain person who lives here has complete control of the remote!!! Maybe I can find it on demand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Many people never realise that once you become an addict, you are an addict for life. You can get off the drug, but you will always have a fight to not go back onto it.


So true, day by day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, good idea to push protein to heal. I wear a foam vest that goes around my waist and move in deep water as if jogging. Vest keeps me up above pool bottom for most of the lane and so doesn't put weight on right knee. Plus I figure I'm pumping arms and getting fair workout.


I like that vest idea, but our walking lanes are about chest high. We have little boards and noodles available at pool and there are some hand-held things that are like plastic weights but with big blades and open area so plenty of resistance for arms. I can hold myself up off bottom if I press those under water. My knee doesn't bother me unless I am walking up incline or do a lot of stairs.

When DH had knee surgery, he decided to get in our pool in the shallow end and have jet pound on it. Great idea. He did not think ahead to how he was going to get out of pool! I came home from work and he was still there... but his knee felt much better...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> LOL...... Beware women with sharp, pointy sticks!
> 
> When I broke one of my regular Harmony needles, DH took it and sharpened the end. It might be 4-5 inches long. No way you can knit with it but it makes a great shawl pin!


LOL!
A shawl pin is always good. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tomato pies?
> I think I have at least 60 tomato plants of various kinds, cherry, paste & regular ones. I will share with DIL & my brother. I have some called honey bee cherry tomatoes, they are yellow & have wonderful sweet taste, my GKs eat them by the bowlful.
> 
> I spent about 6 hrs transplanting today, I'm beat & my knees are killing me, too much crawling around for one day???? I must be showing my age???? I have all the flower beds full now, just have to get the tender veggies- tomatoes, cucumbers, & melons that I started inside, I also seeded some directly in the garden. It took me forever to get everything watered in too.
> ...


My knees won't take that kneeling for long anymore. I have to sit on rear or use the little gardening bench.

The yellow tomatoes sound wonderful. I can't keep cherry ones on counter as I eat a handful every time I walk by. I may have done the tomato pie recipe on here before but don't remember how to search my past topics. I will find a copy and type in for you. It is really easy with pie shell, bacon, tomatoes and kind of a creamy cheese filling. (There is a left over pie in fridge and DH said to mail it to you. Told him it might be tough to get through customs.)

Tonic sounds kind of yucky but sure hope it does the trick. Poor little guy. Have you checked with vet at all?

EDIT. Remembered how to find my old topics and that is not one of the recipes I shared. Will find a copy and type later in week.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We had miniature ponies when we lived on Kodiak, they sure have attitude. lol Froggie was born in our pasture by the house, he bit me once, I bit him back and he never bit again, then he kicked me once, I kicked him back in his rear end, not hard enough to hurt him but enough to let him know it wasn't okay, he never kicked again. He loved to go for rides in the backseat of the Ford Tempo. lol
> I taught him to stop by grabbing his tail, so if he was running by, grab his tail, he'd stop on a dime. lolol


So cute..... DH wants to have a whole miniature farmstead. They have mini horses, donkeys and cows now. He sees no reason why we can't do that in the burbs!!!

Love the biting story. I did that with oldest daughter! She was maybe 18 months? She bit my shoulder and I just instinctively bit her right back. Not hard, of course, but the eyes were huge and she never bit me again... or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do hope the little calf is going to be ok. that concoction sounds like a kill or cure type. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tomato pies?
> I think I have at least 60 tomato plants of various kinds, cherry, paste & regular ones. I will share with DIL & my brother. I have some called honey bee cherry tomatoes, they are yellow & have wonderful sweet taste, my GKs eat them by the bowlful.
> 
> I spent about 6 hrs transplanting today, I'm beat & my knees are killing me, too much crawling around for one day???? I must be showing my age???? I have all the flower beds full now, just have to get the tender veggies- tomatoes, cucumbers, & melons that I started inside, I also seeded some directly in the garden. It took me forever to get everything watered in too.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey is on and they need my help so off for a bit. Have a good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So cute..... DH wants to have a whole miniature farmstead. They have mini horses, donkeys and cows now. He sees no reason why we can't do that in the burbs!!!
> 
> Love the biting story. I did that with oldest daughter! She was maybe 18 months? She bit my shoulder and I just instinctively bit her right back. Not hard, of course, but the eyes were huge and she never bit me again... or anyone else for that matter.


LOL! Marla would have one in her backyard if she could too. lol 
I think that once they realize it hurts, they don't repeat the behavior often, always worked for Christopher too. I think that if children don't know something hurts, they have no reason to not do it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so very sad, it's so sad that choices can take such turns, I sure hope that the young lady survives and is able with love and therapy to over come the trauma.
> 
> My close friend that is on the cruise (RN that works at the county jail and/ magistrates office) messaged me her older son called or texted her that the police broke down the door and windows and a closet door, trashed the house(rental) to arrest the younger son for selling meth. The younger is lucky he didn't get shot running out the back door, that pretty much says he guilty.
> She said she never noticed any signs he was using or anything and that he never goes anywhere. Well, she works two jobs, the jail and home health, he's been doing different drugs since he was 14, so I'm not surprised. His mom is one of my closest friends but she's given him everything and bails him out everytime he does something to get arrested, makes excuses why he doesn't work at 30 years old, he hasn't had a job of any kind in at least 10 years and then it was sporadic. I told her that considering her job, it's just as well she was out of the country, David thinks that the police waited until she was on the cruise so that she wouldn't be home, they all know her because of her job.
> She started enabling him when he was about 12 because she felt bad that he didn't have a relationship with his dad after the divorce and just gave him whatever he wanted, and now, here we are.


How very sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm just knitting and watching Goosebumps, Jack Black is good in it, I've seen it before but I've been in the mood for fairly mindless movies the last two days, and knitting on my project, I'm almost done with it, I'm hoping to be able to get it finished by the time that David gets home in about an hour. We'll see how close I get.


I just finished watching the movie about Bernie Madoff and his Ponzi scheme. He destroyed so many lives including his own family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm beginning to think the big bag of dirt I bought had some sort of disease in it, I've never had so many seeds not germinate & plants die after started. I know I transplanted at least 10 broccoli plants into the flats but could only find 3 so the others must have died.
> Your BIL must have a green thumb to have so many plants, nit to mention the patience to transplant them all, you will have to post a photo when they bloom.


That's too bad, Bonnie. Can you get plants already growing rather than planting more seeds?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only up to page 8 but I didn't get much sleep last night so I'm off to bed. Back tomorrow. Goodnight all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, the noodles are fun and I have used the foam weights at aquacize. Poor Gerry. I can see me doing same thing!
Bonnie, healing energy for wee calf. Do you have foam kneeling pads? They might help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes.... The hospital arranged the rental with this company. I was told my co-pay is $19.50 per day. The dressing supplies are included but just the standard one they use. I had to get some of the specialty supplies on my own. The last two times I had one, I didn't pay anything. Medical plans seem to be changing daily around here and it's only going to get worse. (First 5 days in hospital was $500. 2 years ago. It was $750 last July and $1,250. this time.) $$$ is one of the reasons I want to get done with vac. I could go to the wound specialist Dr. that was so good last time for less and have more personalized care. She is much closer than the surgeon or my GP, saving lots of travel time.


That's crazy, I'm so thankful for our healthcare system, it might not be perfect but at least w don't have to go hungry to pay hospital bills.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My knees won't take that kneeling for long anymore. I have to sit on rear or use the little gardening bench.
> 
> The yellow tomatoes sound wonderful. I can't keep cherry ones on counter as I eat a handful every time I walk by. I may have done the tomato pie recipe on here before but don't remember how to search my past topics. I will find a copy and type in for you. It is really easy with pie shell, bacon, tomatoes and kind of a creamy cheese filling. (There is a left over pie in fridge and DH said to mail it to you. Told him it might be tough to get through customs.)
> 
> ...


That pie sounds good, Your DH is quite a smarty pants????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's too bad, Bonnie. Can you get plants already growing rather than planting more seeds?


I actually found 5 more plants today, my cineraria plants have such big leaves th broccoli were hidden under them so good thing I didn't get any at the greenhouse yesterday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, the noodles are fun and I have used the foam weights at aquacize. Poor Gerry. I can see me doing same thing!
> Bonnie, healing energy for wee calf. Do you have foam kneeling pads? They might help.


I do have some but wasn't smart enough to use thm????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made myself the best smoothie for breakfast this morning. Used crushed ice, 4 large strawberries, some green powder, collagen powder, and unsweetened coconut milk. Yummy, yummy, yummy. Then for lunch had tilapia and cooked carrots, onions, & celery. I'm down 21 lbs now.


The smoothie sounds lovely , think I will try one . The weight loss is fantastic Gwen


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I've done the same. Healing energy for your poor knees.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fresh beets are wonderful and raspberries and blueberries are favorites as well. DH doesn't eat fruit... Only berries. I could live on your garden produce all summer and be the better off for it...


Hopefully that is what we will do . Everything is growing perfect at the moment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> LOL..... Bad hair day? Stash buster?


I think anyone of them hairstyles would be an improvement on mine ,
Anyone got any tips on what to use to make hair shine or at least look clean, I wash mine using shampoo then conditioner and within hours it looks dull and as if it needs washing again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> The smoothie sounds lovely , not sure what the green powder is but think I will try one . The weight loss is fantastic Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think anyone of them hairstyles would be an improvement on mine ,
> Anyone got any tips on what to use to make hair shine or at least look clean, I wash mine using shampoo then conditioner and within hours it looks dull and as if it needs washing again


When my hair starts doing that I wash it with vinegar and that helps.
Marla uses conditioner first, then shampoo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tomato pies?
> I think I have at least 60 tomato plants of various kinds, cherry, paste & regular ones. I will share with DIL & my brother. I have some called honey bee cherry tomatoes, they are yellow & have wonderful sweet taste, my GKs eat them by the bowlful.
> 
> I spent about 6 hrs transplanting today, I'm beat & my knees are killing me, too much crawling around for one day???? I must be showing my age???? I have all the flower beds full now, just have to get the tender veggies- tomatoes, cucumbers, & melons that I started inside, I also seeded some directly in the garden. It took me forever to get everything watered in too.
> ...


Knees sometimes cause more problems than they are worth ????
Hope the poor little calf is better soon


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think anyone of them hairstyles would be an improvement on mine ,
> Anyone got any tips on what to use to make hair shine or at least look clean, I wash mine using shampoo then conditioner and within hours it looks dull and as if it needs washing again


Kind of my thought for me as well! Now that it is short, it seems even worse. A long time ago, someone told me to do a final rinse with cold water for shine. I have no idea if it works. There is also a product that I think is called Shine but my hair is so baby fine, I don't dare weigh it down with anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> We had miniature ponies when we lived on Kodiak, they sure have attitude. lol Froggie was born in our pasture by the house, he bit me once, I bit him back and he never bit again, then he kicked me once, I kicked him back in his rear end, not hard enough to hurt him but enough to let him know it wasn't okay, he never kicked again. He loved to go for rides in the backseat of the Ford Tempo. lol
> I taught him to stop by grabbing his tail, so if he was running by, grab his tail, he'd stop on a dime. lolol


When my 2 oldest boys were little the youngest bit his brother who then told our old doctor when we went for a visit his advice was to give youngest a little nip on his hand just enough to let him know it hurts , can you imagine a doctor giving that advice now ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> When my hair starts doing that I wash it with vinegar and that helps.
> Marla uses conditioner first, then shampoo.


Thank you Kaye Jo, vinegar will get a try


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is 11:30 and Gerry has just gone to bed since he is going to get up early to take a truck to the farm. Hope he can sleep with the lovely serenade. Our Wildflower Festival is in full swing and we can hear the music outside and faintly inside. I imagine they will be winding up soon. It really isn't loud. 

I'm back on to find that tool that Sam posted again. I tried to purchase with credit card at least 6 times and it keeps giving me an error. I don't want to use PayPal so I thought I would give it one more try before I turn in. 

EDIT... Finally did it... Had to agree to Pay Pal's terms even though I did not want an account. Now to see if the massager is still in my Ebay basket...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Kind of my thought for me as well! Now that it is short, it seems even worse. A long time ago, someone told me to do a final rinse with cold water for shine. I have no idea if it works. There is also a product that I think is called Shine but my hair is so baby fine, I don't dare weigh it down with anything.


That's my problem to very fine and not a curl in sight


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my 2 oldest boys were little the youngest bit his brother who then told our old doctor when we went for a visit his advice was to give youngest a little nip on his hand just enough to let him know it hurts , can you imagine a doctor giving that advice now ????


Not many for sure. Seems if it's effective, we should all have died from it before we hit maturity, or grown up to be horribly maladjusted and not fit for society. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo, vinegar will get a try


Definitely worth a try. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest had someone try to shove a tablet in his mouth in a bar in Edmonton, he was at the top of some stairs & threw the guy down the stairs, bouncers came running, when DS told them what happened the bouncers quickly jumped on the guy, I hope they turned him over to the cops


Thats really scary- that they actually try to force them on people. So much worse than encouraging others to take them (bad as that is).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great program.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the date on this weeks tea party? I thought the notice was from last weeks party so went to check????


Ah so I was right- I clicked on it without looking all that closely and then decided that I must have read it wrong as 10th wasn't last week either. But forgot to go back and check what it actually said.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm back at my brothers after 24 hours away. Guild Open Day- only bought 2 balls sock yarn and got the one I had won. Went to the football which we lost again. Not doing well this year at all. The only positive thing is that in the last three quarters we kept up with them but had a really bad first quarter and it would have been very hard to come back from there. At least they didn't lie down and give up. I thought they played badly all match so that is a positive as well as the team we lost to are one the best teams this year so to keep up with them while playing badly is a positive. But would be very surprised if we make the finals this year and not even half way through. And then a 50th last night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo, vinegar will get a try


From me too. Back in high school, beer was the popular rinse but I could just see Dad believing I had rinsed my hair!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's my problem to very fine and not a curl in sight


No curls here unless you count a cowlick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made myself the best smoothie for breakfast this morning. Used crushed ice, 4 large strawberries, some green powder, collagen powder, and unsweetened coconut milk. Yummy, yummy, yummy. Then for lunch had tilapia and cooked carrots, onions, & celery. I'm down 21 lbs now.


Well done Gwen


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm back at my brothers after 24 hours away. Guild Open Day- only bought 2 balls sock yarn and got the one I had won. Went to the football which we lost again. Not doing well this year at all. The only positive thing is that in the last three quarters we kept up with them but had a really bad first quarter and it would have been very hard to come back from there. At least they didn't lie down and give up. I thought they played badly all match so that is a positive as well as the team we lost to are one the best teams this year so to keep up with them while playing badly is a positive. But would be very surprised if we make the finals this year and not even half way through. And then a 50th last night.


Sock yarn is good and winning is even better. Sorry about your team though.

We are watching every minute of the Stanley Cup hockey games but none of our favorite teams are in it this year. There is one team DH really hates and I've told him to stop saying that or they are sure to win!

Indy car race is coming up and there are still some drivers that I like. Hate all the changes to the race though. It used to drive innovation in cars and had some suspense and excitement. Now the cars are all the same and they can hardly fill the 33 car field.

It is now officially the 21st here and GD turns 21 so off to send her an e-mail card. She won't be home until next week-end to celebrate. Not sure if she is back from Mexico so don't want to call.

See you all sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> From me too. Back in high school, beer was the popular rinse but I could just see Dad believing I had rinsed my hair!


LOL! Mom and I used to use any bits of beer in left in bottles that had gone flat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sock yarn is good and winning is even better. Sorry about your team though.
> 
> We are watching every minute of the Stanley Cup hockey games but none of our favorite teams are in it this year. There is one team DH really hates and I've told him to stop saying that or they are sure to win!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to GD!!!!!
Hope she had a fabulous time in Mexico!!

Now I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sock yarn is good and winning is even better. Sorry about your team though.
> 
> We are watching every minute of the Stanley Cup hockey games but none of our favorite teams are in it this year. There is one team DH really hates and I've told him to stop saying that or they are sure to win!
> 
> ...


Your comment about DH hating one team reminded me that one of the negative outcomes is that the team I hate is now above us!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> No curls here unless you count a cowlick.


Snap one cowlick which makes my fringe/ bangs stick up ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I double dog dare anyone who wants to come to KAP inspired by this photo - go for it! I think the glasses are doable with crochet except that they'd have no lenses in them.


 :sm24: LOL. And photos for sure if that ever happens.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that those that make and sell meth should be charged with attempted murder, those that take it are just committing a slow suicide.


 :sm24: I agree.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sock yarn is good and winning is even better. Sorry about your team though.
> 
> We are watching every minute of the Stanley Cup hockey games but none of our favorite teams are in it this year. There is one team DH really hates and I've told him to stop saying that or they are sure to win!
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to your granddaughter , same age as my youngest his was in April , he is going away with friends when unniversitiy is finished for the summer , I think he really needs a break


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems like they always say, they are looking for the boss dealers & the smaller ones that get caught just get a slap on the wrist. The way Meth destroys lives, I think they should be punished as if it was attempted murder. I recently heard on news they are now selling some that looks like gummy bear candies????How insane is that!


Yes I have seen that on fb. Disgusting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest had someone try to shove a tablet in his mouth in a bar in Edmonton, he was at the top of some stairs & threw the guy down the stairs, bouncers came running, when DS told them what happened the bouncers quickly jumped on the guy, I hope they turned him over to the cops


 :sm06: Good heavens!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Training is interesting. Need 6 more hours on the job training before getting licence and job. This feels so positive.


Excellent! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I actually found 5 more plants today, my cineraria plants have such big leaves th broccoli were hidden under them so good thing I didn't get any at the greenhouse yesterday


 :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When my hair starts doing that I wash it with vinegar and that helps.
> Marla uses conditioner first, then shampoo.


With my thin sparse hair, I use conditioner only once in awhile and then I use a tiny bit of leave in conditioner. It seems to have helped.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> With my thin sparse hair, I use conditioner only once in awhile and then I use a tiny bit of leave in conditioner. It seems to have helped.


Have you tried a special shampoo for thin or dull hair. Sometimes a gentler shampoo is better.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need a ball winder - much easier. --- sam


I HAVE a ball-winder, Sam, a Stanwood that I paid good money for, which I was using. And I have an Amish swift. Believe me, when it comes to knitting, I spare no expense in order to buy the "good stuff." In this case, I truly believe it was the yarn !! It's on the idea of mohair or angora, I think, with what I've heard described as a "halo." Ha !! And I've tried to avoid "devil" yarns in the past. Looks like maybe I should go back to those, since the "angel yarns" seem to be a problem for me !!

I even watch a video of "how to wind yarn" on YouTube, each time I wind yarn, just to refresh my memory, since I have a "wind fest" only every couple of months or so, and as my 86-year-old brother says, "the memory is the second thing to go !!"

I've not tired to wind 100% silk before, and for sure I'll not buy it again, unless I can get it "wound" before it gets to me !! Again, I interpret most EVERYTHING (especially regarding knitting !!) as a learning experience !! I'll just move on to winding yarn I know won't give me a hard time.

...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I so sympathize. The colors sound gorgeous but silk is a bear. I have a silk cap that I have wanted to spin forever.... Hands have to be super smooth as it finds every little groove. I' thinking about trying surgical gloves!


Hmmmmm....never thought of that !! MY problem wasn't having the yarn "catch" on my hands--it was "sticking" to itself !! And this "stop-start" issue I had was maddening !! I think E will be playing Farmer in the Dell for a much shorter time today, so at least I should get some help with it before tomorrow !! But thanks for the surgical glove idea. I still have some left over from my nursing days !!!

...gloria


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I HAVE a ball-winder, Sam, a Stanwood that I paid good money for, which I was using. And I have an Amish swift. Believe me, when it comes to knitting, I spare no expense in order to buy the "good stuff." In this case, I truly believe it was the yarn !! It's on the idea of mohair or angora, I think, with what I've heard described as a "halo." Ha !! And I've tried to avoid "devil" yarns in the past. Looks like maybe I should go back to those, since the "angel yarns" seem to be a problem for me !!
> 
> I even watch a video of "how to wind yarn" on YouTube, each time I wind yarn, just to refresh my memory, since I have a "wind fest" only every couple of months or so, and as my 86-year-old brother says, "the memory is the second thing to go !!"
> 
> ...


My LYS will wind the yarn for me on their yarn winders, a nice perk for sure. Does your LYS do the same? If not, perhaps you could suggest it. Though I have yarn winders and a swift, I always let my yarn shop wind the yarn before I go home. Of course, this means that if I don't like a skein, I am stuck with it, as they will gladly take back any unopened skein. I am willing to take the chance that once it is turned into balls, I can find a use for it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think anyone of them hairstyles would be an improvement on mine ,
> Anyone got any tips on what to use to make hair shine or at least look clean, I wash mine using shampoo then conditioner and within hours it looks dull and as if it needs washing again


Sonja, have you tried Argan oil? I rub a drop between my palms and just rub them all over my hair and scalp( I never use conditioner. I laugh because sometimes my silver hair looks like Barbie doll dynes hair.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Sonja, have you tried Argan oil? I rub a drop between my palms and just rub them all over my hair and scalp( I never use conditioner. I laugh because sometimes my silver hair looks like Barbie doll dynes hair.


Thank you Marilyn I will look for some to try


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Funny from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see now only on Facebook!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think anyone of them hairstyles would be an improvement on mine ,
> Anyone got any tips on what to use to make hair shine or at least look clean, I wash mine using shampoo then conditioner and within hours it looks dull and as if it needs washing again


I use the argan oil too and no conditioner at all any more. Also, I have been just washing my hair twice a week because washing too often dries hair out. The first week or so it felt oilier by the second wash but then it evened out nicely. I've found it has more body overall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see now only on Facebook!


 :sm24: I do find them adorable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


That looks lovely Mary , if it had been all white it would look just like Winston Mishka s friend


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


Looking good. Having lunch with Mavis Tuesday. Will show her the bulldog.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just had an update on the little donkey. She's hanging in there but her mama's refusing to nurse her (and she won't allow any human near her to get the milk) has left her weak...still, they are giving her every help they can, and the little one has made it a week so far. I'm praying today she'll turn the corner and start to improve. 

Also sending good thoughts for the calf, Bonnie. 

Meanwhile, T-cat is the same, halfway between well and where he was, I think.

Yesterday I got all the blocks quilted and started the assembly. The method has its good points but I think it's not my favorite. Still, worth trying. I'll get some pictures when it's put together.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The bulldog's personality really shines through! Looking great!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog is great, Matthew. You are one talented artist.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just had an update on the little donkey. She's hanging in there but her mama's refusing to nurse her (and she won't allow any human near her to get the milk) has left her weak...still, they are giving her every help they can, and the little one has made it a week so far. I'm praying today she'll turn the corner and start to improve.
> 
> Also sending good thoughts for the calf, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers for the little animals. I know that calf starter milk replacement worked well on all our little ones, calves, pigs, and sheep. Might be worth a try for the little donkey. Can you suggest it to her owners?


They're giving her foal formula, per the doc's advice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I HAVE a ball-winder, Sam, a Stanwood that I paid good money for, which I was using. And I have an Amish swift. Believe me, when it comes to knitting, I spare no expense in order to buy the "good stuff." In this case, I truly believe it was the yarn !! It's on the idea of mohair or angora, I think, with what I've heard described as a "halo." Ha !! And I've tried to avoid "devil" yarns in the past. Looks like maybe I should go back to those, since the "angel yarns" seem to be a problem for me !!
> 
> I even watch a video of "how to wind yarn" on YouTube, each time I wind yarn, just to refresh my memory, since I have a "wind fest" only every couple of months or so, and as my 86-year-old brother says, "the memory is the second thing to go !!"
> 
> ...


If you purchase at a lys, most of them will wind for you, as much as I love my ball winder and swift, I always have them ball it, if it's a sticky or really thin yarn. 
You might try putting it in the freezer in a ziplock bag for 30 minutes or so and see if that helps with the stickiness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not many for sure. Seems if it's effective, we should all have died from it before we hit maturity, or grown up to be horribly maladjusted and not fit for society. lol


So true.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> From me too. Back in high school, beer was the popular rinse but I could just see Dad believing I had rinsed my hair!


I have heard that but never tried it. We always used vinegar rinse when I was young, I think it was to make sure you had all the shampoo out without using gallons & gallons of water like we do now. Our house ran on a cistern so we were careful with the water. The well was used for drinking only


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sock yarn is good and winning is even better. Sorry about your team though.
> 
> We are watching every minute of the Stanley Cup hockey games but none of our favorite teams are in it this year. There is one team DH really hates and I've told him to stop saying that or they are sure to win!
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to your GD


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your granddaughter , same age as my youngest his was in April , he is going away with friends when unniversitiy is finished for the summer , I think he really needs a break


Is he doing intercession or summer school? Here university terms end in April. 
I hope he has a good break after the stressful year


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I HAVE a ball-winder, Sam, a Stanwood that I paid good money for, which I was using. And I have an Amish swift. Believe me, when it comes to knitting, I spare no expense in order to buy the "good stuff." In this case, I truly believe it was the yarn !! It's on the idea of mohair or angora, I think, with what I've heard described as a "halo." Ha !! And I've tried to avoid "devil" yarns in the past. Looks like maybe I should go back to those, since the "angel yarns" seem to be a problem for me !!
> 
> I even watch a video of "how to wind yarn" on YouTube, each time I wind yarn, just to refresh my memory, since I have a "wind fest" only every couple of months or so, and as my 86-year-old brother says, "the memory is the second thing to go !!"
> 
> ...


I got 2 skeins of KnitPicks Luminance silk for Christmas, I've yet to wind them but after I got them I was reading reviews & many said they wouldn't buy again because it was a nightmare to wind. I'm almost afraid to try now???? Maybe it's the nature if silk? I've had silk blends before that were fine.
Does your swift turn easily? I have a cheapy Chinese one & it's not great, maybe there's something I could put on it to make it work better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, hope your cat gets better & the little donkey too. We aren't sure if the cow doesn't have enough milk or if the calf is just not right, we treated for scouers & it was better for a while but DS said it was back now???? DH said, some just die, so we will see. DS tried to bottle feed him but he wouldn't do that so tubed him again, I can't imagine having that tube shoved in him is very comfy. I hope he either gets better or goes soon, no good to be so sickly, poor thing.


Yesterday DH was complaining, he bought 6 pair of McGregor socks a couple of months ago, $10/pair & they are falling apart.???? I told him maybe I should try making him some, I'm not sure he would wear them when I'm done. Do any of you make them for your DHs? I use 64 stitches for me but would need to make them wider for him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is he doing intercession or summer school? Here university terms end in April.
> I hope he has a good break after the stressful year


His term will end in 2 weeks when his exams are over , he had to choose to study something that has exams there are only 2 engineering and law ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The green powder actually has a slight berry taste so I really didn't notice that it affected the taste. I need to go back and find the broth recipe that Sam posted. I must have missed it. Anyone know where it was?


Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds delicious other than the green powder. Love tilapia. You are doing so well. I had hoped to use the loss from hospital to kick start more loss but all this sitting, I'm starting to gain back what little I lost. Gerry did find beef bones for DD and for me. I'm not doing the diet but liked the recipe Sam posted and thought I might try it for a fast day later. Right now, I'm pushing the protein for the healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish you were here to go to the pool/sauna with me! Would love to have a gym buddy. I might actually go then!
I have the silver sneakers so it is free and has sauna, pool, whirlpool, and all sorts of equipment. Anyway,
not having a gym buddy is my"excuse" and I need to get over it.



sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, good idea to push protein to heal. I wear a foam vest that goes around my waist and move in deep water as if jogging. Vest keeps me up above pool bottom for most of the lane and so doesn't put weight on right knee. Plus I figure I'm pumping arms and getting fair workout.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ladies and Sam how about these for hairstyles


 :sm06: At least the dresses match their hairstyles :sm18:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just checking to see if anyone is missing tons of rain. If so, it is here in Athens, GA. Please come get it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I use Argan oil too.


machriste said:


> Sonja, have you tried Argan oil? I rub a drop between my palms and just rub them all over my hair and scalp( I never use conditioner. I laugh because sometimes my silver hair looks like Barbie doll dynes hair.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! The bulldog is amazing!


pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


It's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just had an update on the little donkey. She's hanging in there but her mama's refusing to nurse her (and she won't allow any human near her to get the milk) has left her weak...still, they are giving her every help they can, and the little one has made it a week so far. I'm praying today she'll turn the corner and start to improve.
> 
> Also sending good thoughts for the calf, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


I hope the little donkey makes it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


He's captured that face perfectly. Can't wait to see the rest of the drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

instead of conditioner try rinsing your hair with equal amount of vinegar and water. i quit using it on my head - still use it on my beard - and my hair looked better during the week - either that or use the least bit of conditioner as possible and rinse really well.



Swedenme said:


> I think anyone of them hairstyles would be an improvement on mine ,
> Anyone got any tips on what to use to make hair shine or at least look clean, I wash mine using shampoo then conditioner and within hours it looks dull and as if it needs washing again


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see now only on Facebook!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


Wow! It looks great, I just want to give the pup a squeeze, I love bulldogs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, the bulldog is coming along great


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard that but never tried it. We always used vinegar rinse when I was young, I think it was to make sure you had all the shampoo out without using gallons & gallons of water like we do now. Our house ran on a cistern so we were careful with the water. The well was used for drinking only


And vinegar and beer bring out the natural highlights.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, hope your cat gets better & the little donkey too. We aren't sure if the cow doesn't have enough milk or if the calf is just not right, we treated for scouers & it was better for a while but DS said it was back now???? DH said, some just die, so we will see. DS tried to bottle feed him but he wouldn't do that so tubed him again, I can't imagine having that tube shoved in him is very comfy. I hope he either gets better or goes soon, no good to be so sickly, poor thing.
> 
> Yesterday DH was complaining, he bought 6 pair of McGregor socks a couple of months ago, $10/pair & they are falling apart.???? I told him maybe I should try making him some, I'm not sure he would wear them when I'm done. Do any of you make them for your DHs? I use 64 stitches for me but would need to make them wider for him


Poor little donkey, I sure hope that with the formula it will start to pick up.

I make David socks, he loves them. I use 64 or if I'm doing a patter, I use whatever is needed for the stitch count.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't be surprised if it barked. looks real good matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try putting it in the freezer for a couple of hours - it works with angora so it might work with the silk. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got 2 skeins of KnitPicks Luminance silk for Christmas, I've yet to wind them but after I got them I was reading reviews & many said they wouldn't buy again because it was a nightmare to wind. I'm almost afraid to try now???? Maybe it's the nature if silk? I've had silk blends before that were fine.
> Does your swift turn easily? I have a cheapy Chinese one & it's not great, maybe there's something I could put on it to make it work better


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They're giving her foal formula, per the doc's advice.


Excellent. Hope she will "turn the corner" and survive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Walked Maya, waterjogged 30 minutes. May be tired tomorrow, but ya gotta do it to build up stamina.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Walked Maya, waterjogged 30 minutes. May be tired tomorrow, but ya gotta do it to build up stamina.


So true.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true.


????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if it barked. looks real good matthew. --- sam


The dog's owner shared pictures today of Boomer carrying a skate board around the house and yard today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checking to see if anyone is missing tons of rain. If so, it is here in Athens, GA. Please come get it.


We are getting our fair share lately. We have the cold air as well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Freezing here in Auckland this morning. We woke to a frost but a lovely sunny day with highest temp to be 14C. Not cold to those of you who get way below freezing, but to us who don't, we really feel it when it gets frosty. So I'm on the couch with the sun pouring in with knitting and a hot cuppa, with lunch of toast and smoked salmon cream cheese spread.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checking to see if anyone is missing tons of rain. If so, it is here in Athens, GA. Please come get it.


It came our way today :sm13:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your comment about DH hating one team reminded me that one of the negative outcomes is that the team I hate is now above us!


:sm14: :sm14:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snap one cowlick which makes my fringe/ bangs stick up ????


:sm06: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hmmmmm....never thought of that !! MY problem wasn't having the yarn "catch" on my hands--it was "sticking" to itself !! And this "stop-start" issue I had was maddening !! I think E will be playing Farmer in the Dell for a much shorter time today, so at least I should get some help with it before tomorrow !! But thanks for the surgical glove idea. I still have some left over from my nursing days !!!
> 
> ...gloria


Another nurse.... We seem to have an abundance on this site. I use the gloves for framing cross stitch as well. We just buy them by the box. (Not that we need to with all the hospital/Dr/nurse visits lately.)

I'm coveting your Amish swift. I have a wooden umbrella one but don't like it. DH is supposed to be making me one, but my requests seem to fall to bottom of list. He is currently making a very complex Japanese tea table for DD as a surprise.

Good luck with that silk!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sonja, have you tried Argan oil? I rub a drop between my palms and just rub them all over my hair and scalp( I never use conditioner. I laugh because sometimes my silver hair looks like Barbie doll dynes hair.


I finally have a couple of streaks of grey... just looks like streaked blond hair... Hairdresser said to use purple shampoo. I need to pick some up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see now only on Facebook!


Love alpacas.... Cute....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just had an update on the little donkey. She's hanging in there but her mama's refusing to nurse her (and she won't allow any human near her to get the milk) has left her weak...still, they are giving her every help they can, and the little one has made it a week so far. I'm praying today she'll turn the corner and start to improve.
> 
> Also sending good thoughts for the calf, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


Hoping all the ailing animals make it....

I only washed hair one a week when longer... With it short and the hot weather, I do it a little more often but not much. I may stop the conditioner now that it is shorter. Good idea.

Anxious to see the quilt pictures. I am not sure I like that particular method either, but good to have the knowledge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard that but never tried it. We always used vinegar rinse when I was young, I think it was to make sure you had all the shampoo out without using gallons & gallons of water like we do now. Our house ran on a cistern so we were careful with the water. The well was used for drinking only


I'm trying the vinegar tomorrow. Hope I don't smell like a salad!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got 2 skeins of KnitPicks Luminance silk for Christmas, I've yet to wind them but after I got them I was reading reviews & many said they wouldn't buy again because it was a nightmare to wind. I'm almost afraid to try now???? Maybe it's the nature if silk? I've had silk blends before that were fine.
> Does your swift turn easily? I have a cheapy Chinese one & it's not great, maybe there's something I could put on it to make it work better


I have 2 swifts but often just put skein over back of chair and puddle some on floor by hand and wind a little at a time. If I get going too fast with winder, I always end up with some sort of mess.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish you were here to go to the pool/sauna with me! Would love to have a gym buddy. I might actually go then!
> I have the silver sneakers so it is free and has sauna, pool, whirlpool, and all sorts of equipment. Anyway,
> not having a gym buddy is my"excuse" and I need to get over it.


That's what I need as well... As to the bone recipe... It was Thai Coconut and at the beginning of the week before I think. I have to go find myself. Just checked my Pinterest, where I THOUGHT I filed it, and I didn't......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Walked Maya, waterjogged 30 minutes. May be tired tomorrow, but ya gotta do it to build up stamina.


 :sm24: So true.. and I'm failing!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for GD. Does it look like she is having fun celebrating in Mexico? We'll have another celebration when she comes home next week-end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lucky me.... I get TWO nurses tomorrow. A supervisor has to make a monthly check but my regular nurse doesn't want anyone else to change the dressing! 

DH drove to farm today and it didn't seem to bother his head so guess I can't make him rest any more. He sees Dr. Thurs.

Wed., I get to have blood work at 10:30, annual physical at 1 and meet with surgeon at 2:15. There is anew Costco over that way so we may check it out in between visits. 

Ya'll have been quiet today so I am caught up. Off to watch the news.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lucky me.... I get TWO nurses tomorrow. A supervisor has to make a monthly check but my regular nurse doesn't want anyone else to change the dressing! 

DH drove to farm today and it didn't seem to bother his head so guess I can't make him rest any more. He sees Dr. Thurs.

Wed., I get to have blood work at 10:30, annual physical at 1 and meet with surgeon at 2:15. There is anew Costco over that way so we may check it out in between visits. 

Ya'll have been quiet today so I am caught up. Off to watch the news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes for GD. Does it look like she is having fun celebrating in Mexico? We'll have another celebration when she comes home next week-end.


Lovely girl!!! Looks like she's having a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lucky me.... I get TWO nurses tomorrow. A supervisor has to make a monthly check but my regular nurse doesn't want anyone else to change the dressing!
> 
> DH drove to farm today and it didn't seem to bother his head so guess I can't make him rest any more. He sees Dr. Thurs.
> 
> ...


Hope that the bloodwork results are great, the physical goes well, and that the surgeon sees things your way. 
Have fun at Costco. 
Glad that DH's head seems to be fine.
Nice that your nurse doesn't want anyone else doing the changing shows she's dedicated to her patients and wants to make sure it's done her way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GWEN

Broth recipe is on May 12 TP, first page, 4th down. It is from Cleveland Clinic and is Thai Coconut. It is really a recipe for flavoring your already made broth and is just for one cup, but I was going to make a larger batch to have on hand. Would have posted link but don't remember how!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well seems I am alone, so I'm going to get ready to head to bed since David has to leave early in the morning. See you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checking to see if anyone is missing tons of rain. If so, it is here in Athens, GA. Please come get it.


We are missing tons of rain Gwen I cannot believe how dry it has been here this winter and spring . The trouble is I don't think I want it now it's nearly June and supposedly summer starting


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just had to add another picture. With all the celebration of Rachel's 21st, I overlooked another very important event. Today is her parent's 29th anniversary. Wedding day. Still going strong, which is not so ordinary these days, but they are no ordinary couple....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see now only on Facebook!


 :sm24: LOL Funny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Matthew's drawing.


Wow! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> They're giving her foal formula, per the doc's advice.


I hope improves now she is getting formula.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Freezing here in Auckland this morning. We woke to a frost but a lovely sunny day with highest temp to be 14C. Not cold to those of you who get way below freezing, but to us who don't, we really feel it when it gets frosty. So I'm on the couch with the sun pouring in with knitting and a hot cuppa, with lunch of toast and smoked salmon cream cheese spread.


And we are having a couple of mild days just now. Is the smoked salmon cream cheese spread the Philladelphia one? I love that on toast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes for GD. Does it look like she is having fun celebrating in Mexico? We'll have another celebration when she comes home next week-end.


She sure does! She is gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jynx, you have lovely looking DD & GD, hope they all had great celebrations of Anniversary & birthday

We had a lovely day here today, warm & sunny, those enjoying a long weekend at the lake should be happy, we often get miserable weather for this weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just had to add another picture. With all the celebration of Rachel's 21st, I overlooked another very important event. Today is her parent's 29th anniversary. Wedding day. Still going strong, which is not so ordinary these days, but they are no ordinary couple....


Congratulations to your daughter and her husband 
You have a beautiful daughter and granddaughter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, you have lovely looking DD & GD, hope they all had great celebrations of Anniversary & birthday
> 
> We had a lovely day here today, warm & sunny, those enjoying a long weekend at the lake should be happy, we often get miserable weather for this weekend.


Glad you are have some nice warm weather Bonnie especially with it being a long weekend , beautiful morning here too we are forecast nice warm summer weather this week well into the 20ies with no sight of any rain so I'm going to have to get the hosepipe out and water every where, think I will also give mishka a wash too that should be fun for a dog that loves water she sure hates getting a bath


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And we are having a couple of mild days just now. Is the smoked salmon cream cheese spread the Philladelphia one? I love that on toast.


The smoked salmon is from a pack of thinly sliced pieces, then I put it in a bowl with Philly cream cheese, chopped chives, lemon juice, parsley and mix it up so it's like a pate. Very yummy on toast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> The smoked salmon is from a pack of thinly sliced pieces, then I put it in a bowl with Philly cream cheese, chopped chives, lemon juice, parsley and mix it up so it's like a pate. Very yummy on toast.


Sounds yummo, thanks. I like the Philly flavoured one but yours does sound even nicer. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes for GD. Does it look like she is having fun celebrating in Mexico? We'll have another celebration when she comes home next week-end.


That is a beautiful photograph of a gorgeous girl. She looks like a model.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lucky me.... I get TWO nurses tomorrow. A supervisor has to make a monthly check but my regular nurse doesn't want anyone else to change the dressing!
> 
> DH drove to farm today and it didn't seem to bother his head so guess I can't make him rest any more. He sees Dr. Thurs.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lucky me.... I get TWO nurses tomorrow. A supervisor has to make a monthly check but my regular nurse doesn't want anyone else to change the dressing!
> 
> DH drove to farm today and it didn't seem to bother his head so guess I can't make him rest any more. He sees Dr. Thurs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun day! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope all is well at the Dr visits.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


Lovely photos. Welcome home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


Great photos Kate, glad you enjoyed your holiday. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And we are having a couple of mild days just now. Is the smoked salmon cream cheese spread the Philladelphia one? I love that on toast.


We've had lovely weather here as well- still feels like spring. But storms forecast for the area I am in currently. But winter is less than 2 weeks away so it should at least be feeling like autumn (not that I am complaining!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are have some nice warm weather Bonnie especially with it being a long weekend , beautiful morning here too we are forecast nice warm summer weather this week well into the 20ies with no sight of any rain so I'm going to have to get the hosepipe out and water every where, think I will also give mishka a wash too that should be fun for a dog that loves water she sure hates getting a bath


When I took the dogs for a walk today the young one jumped in the cattle trough and was having a lovely time splashing away in it. Fortunately she kept away from me until she had shaken herself dry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


Somehow I think you might want a chest that size! Imagine your poor back.
Welcome back Kate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> When I took the dogs for a walk today the young one jumped in the cattle trough and was having a lovely time splashing away in it. Fortunately she kept away from me until she had shaken herself dry.


LOL. She was having a good time then. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The travellers are now in Inverness clearly got a train there. Every time the whistle blew one little girl jumped up and said 'toot toot'! 4 hours of toot toots going on she must have been in 7th heaven :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. She was having a good time then. :sm11:


And she even stopped once when I called out to her and the other time stopped soon after. She loves chasing the kangaroos, usually they get away I have been told but every now and then she corners one. I'm assuming the one she took after had enough chance to hop over the fence.
But they are both well behaved. They could easilly climb under the gates but run up to the gates and wait for me to open it then wait for me to tell then which way we are going (based on which way has the least roos).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, hope your cat gets better & the little donkey too. We aren't sure if the cow doesn't have enough milk or if the calf is just not right, we treated for scouers & it was better for a while but DS said it was back now???? DH said, some just die, so we will see. DS tried to bottle feed him but he wouldn't do that so tubed him again, I can't imagine having that tube shoved in him is very comfy. I hope he either gets better or goes soon, no good to be so sickly, poor thing.
> 
> Yesterday DH was complaining, he bought 6 pair of McGregor socks a couple of months ago, $10/pair & they are falling apart.???? I told him maybe I should try making him some, I'm not sure he would wear them when I'm done. Do any of you make them for your DHs? I use 64 stitches for me but would need to make them wider for him


David wears socks knitted by me in winter. I usually only add 4 extra stitches for him- but for 6 foot he really doesn't have very big feet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The travellers are now in Inverness clearly got a train there. Every time the whistle blew one little girl jumped up and said 'toot toot'! 4 hours of toot toots going on she must have been in 7th heaven :sm01:


Aaaww, she would have the best time. So cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww, she would have the best time. So cute.


And now she has moos out the window.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone Thanks Sam for recipes and to Julie for keeping us up to date the recipes sound delicious! I'm at my MILs house and she is up for the day I'm afraid she's getting weaker the family has a hard time communicating so it's a worry getting people to stay with her but so far it's working out
It will be good to see everyone at the KAP and meet some new ones I really feel out of touch with you all I think its because I Dont have a desktop computer now I just use my tablet or phone which is harder to read 
Joý I'm happy for Tim.. what a wonderful school
I'm going to read some more


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

love your sweater.love the color.u did a wonderful job.
thank u for sharing.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

love your sweater.love the color.u did a wonderful job.
thank u for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

raedean said:


> love your sweater.love the color.u did a wonderful job.
> thank u for sharing.


Thank you, and a warm welcome to Sam's Tea Party!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


Looks really good Julie. How much weight have you lost?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks really good Julie. How much weight have you lost?


Thank you, Margaret! I am not sure- I forgot to weigh myself when I had my shower this morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Margaret! I am not sure- I forgot to weigh myself when I had my shower this morning!


As soon as I saw the photo I thought she's lost weight- and then remembered that you had lost some. So I wasn't looking for it.
I'm off to bed now so speak later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful, Julie. Good to have something new and warm as you approach winter. We have slipped back to some cooler temps and lots of rain the past few days, but weather reports tell us warmer temps are due toward the end of this week. 

I had a cooking spree this weekend so am set for the next few days. Made an old chow mein recipe from a friend of my grandmother, a red pasta sauce and a pot of chili.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just had to add another picture. With all the celebration of Rachel's 21st, I overlooked another very important event. Today is her parent's 29th anniversary. Wedding day. Still going strong, which is not so ordinary these days, but they are no ordinary couple....


Such a beautiful couple! Congratulations on 29 years, that's wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


Welcome home!!! 
Wow, 28 hours is a long time to not sleep, glad you got good rest when you went to bed. 
Love the photo's! LOL! Had to laugh at the chest building.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


Beautiful pictures Kate. Don't think you would fit into a teeny tiny bikini with them boobies as the nursery children would say ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I took the dogs for a walk today the young one jumped in the cattle trough and was having a lovely time splashing away in it. Fortunately she kept away from me until she had shaken herself dry.


Dogs are so funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


It came out gorgeous Julie! And you look wonderful too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> When I took the dogs for a walk today the young one jumped in the cattle trough and was having a lovely time splashing away in it. Fortunately she kept away from me until she had shaken herself dry.


They are funny , it's amazing how much water they can shake out of there fur


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


Beautiful Guernsey Julie. The colour is lovely


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Seems that just as I am about to head to bed everyone turns up. See you all tomorrow sometime. 
Our this morning with a friend down here going to the Handspinners and Weavers Guild. Had many people wanting to know where I got my sock yarn from and how to knit socks on Magic loop- funny as I was actually knitting fingerless mittens (but with sock yarn).
Lunch with friends tomorrow and then Wednesday to another Craft group with the same friend as today (who I originally met through my knitting group comprising mainly KPers).
For those of you who remember Althea she had a hysterectomy a couple of weeks ago and was already at the Guild Open Day last Saturday! Recovering really well. Biopsies before hand indicated nothing nasty going on- just needed to be removed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems that just as I am about to head to bed everyone turns up. See you all tomorrow sometime.
> Our this morning with a friend down here going to the Handspinners and Weavers Guild. Had many people wanting to know where I got my sock yarn from and how to knit socks on Magic loop- funny as I was actually knitting fingerless mittens (but with sock yarn).
> Lunch with friends tomorrow and then Wednesday to another Craft group with the same friend as today (who I originally met through my knitting group comprising mainly KPers).
> For those of you who remember Althea she had a hysterectomy a couple of weeks ago and was already at the Guild Open Day last Saturday! Recovering really well. Biopsies before hand indicated nothing nasty going on- just needed to be removed.


LOL! So did you give a lesson? 
Wonderful news that Althea is doing so well, and very glad that nothing else is going on that needs dealt with.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems that just as I am about to head to bed everyone turns up. See you all tomorrow sometime.
> Our this morning with a friend down here going to the Handspinners and Weavers Guild. Had many people wanting to know where I got my sock yarn from and how to knit socks on Magic loop- funny as I was actually knitting fingerless mittens (but with sock yarn).
> Lunch with friends tomorrow and then Wednesday to another Craft group with the same friend as today (who I originally met through my knitting group comprising mainly KPers).
> For those of you who remember Althea she had a hysterectomy a couple of weeks ago and was already at the Guild Open Day last Saturday! Recovering really well. Biopsies before hand indicated nothing nasty going on- just needed to be removed.


Thanks for the update on Althea. Glad the biopsies were negative and that she's doing well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


Welcome home Kate. I'm sure you've had a great time but equally sure it's good to be home. I'm envious of your pictures in New York - my favourite city in the world!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


Looks like a lovely warm Guernsey for the winter Julie. I love the colour too. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


So glad you enjoyed your trip. View from the Empire State building is fantastic. Sure does look like a chesty photo :sm09: Lovely photo of you; it's always nice to put a face to the name.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


Lovely Guernsey, Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Really nice guernsey Julie! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

More holiday photos.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you for sharing pics. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> More holiday photos.


Lovely photos. A boat is a boat until it carries a boat--and then it's a ship. I was told that by my navy boyfriend many years ago.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad you enjoyed trip. Fun to see photos of NY. 
Margaret, pix please.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love your guernsey. I am partial to greed greens.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is a beautiful photograph of a gorgeous girl. She looks like a model.


Even with eyes closed but always smiling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


Great photoslll Yes parking is pensie in NY so many just use taiesl


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


Nice color and good fit. Well done,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are have some nice warm weather Bonnie especially with it being a long weekend , beautiful morning here too we are forecast nice warm summer weather this week well into the 20ies with no sight of any rain so I'm going to have to get the hosepipe out and water every where, think I will also give mishka a wash too that should be fun for a dog that loves water she sure hates getting a bath


We have a slough across the driveway from the garden& the few warm days we've had Kimber has been swimming several times/day & then wonders why she can't come right in my kitchen ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems that just as I am about to head to bed everyone turns up. See you all tomorrow sometime.
> Our this morning with a friend down here going to the Handspinners and Weavers Guild. Had many people wanting to know where I got my sock yarn from and how to knit socks on Magic loop- funny as I was actually knitting fingerless mittens (but with sock yarn).
> Lunch with friends tomorrow and then Wednesday to another Craft group with the same friend as today (who I originally met through my knitting group comprising mainly KPers).
> For those of you who remember Althea she had a hysterectomy a couple of weeks ago and was already at the Guild Open Day last Saturday! Recovering really well. Biopsies before hand indicated nothing nasty going on- just needed to be removed.


Good n=move, I felt m]much better once mine as gone,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


Great photos, I'm glad you had a good time. No wonder you slept like the dead last night after 28'hrs without


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> More holiday photos.


Great pictures. Which Island did you like best?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I took the dogs for a walk today the young one jumped in the cattle trough and was having a lovely time splashing away in it. Fortunately she kept away from me until she had shaken herself dry.


????????we used to do that when we were kids.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you for sharing pics. You have a beautiful family.


 Thank you, They clean up well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The travellers are now in Inverness clearly got a train there. Every time the whistle blew one little girl jumped up and said 'toot toot'! 4 hours of toot toots going on she must have been in 7th heaven :sm01:


????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Off to shower and shammpoo before the nurse brigade shows up, Later,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


Looks great Julie, such a pretty color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems that just as I am about to head to bed everyone turns up. See you all tomorrow sometime.
> Our this morning with a friend down here going to the Handspinners and Weavers Guild. Had many people wanting to know where I got my sock yarn from and how to knit socks on Magic loop- funny as I was actually knitting fingerless mittens (but with sock yarn).
> Lunch with friends tomorrow and then Wednesday to another Craft group with the same friend as today (who I originally met through my knitting group comprising mainly KPers).
> For those of you who remember Althea she had a hysterectomy a couple of weeks ago and was already at the Guild Open Day last Saturday! Recovering really well. Biopsies before hand indicated nothing nasty going on- just needed to be removed.


Good that Althea is recovering well & no complications

You make such lovely socks, I can see why people were interested


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome home Kate. I'm sure you've had a great time but equally sure it's good to be home. I'm envious of your pictures in New York - my favourite city in the world!


That's one place I've never really had a desire to visit, just too much "city" for me. I like more scenic (open space) places


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, great photos, what island did you like best? Did you feel the ship moving? Or is it so big you don't notice? 
Thanks for sharing with us, I know I will never get my DH to go one one, ever since hearing about an epidiemic of food poisoning, I think it was, he's called them plague ships????

Well the sun is shining & its 9:30 so I better get out & water my transplants so they survive


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> More holiday photos.


Beautiful , think I would need to be rescued if I went walkabout in NY city???? , nice to visit but no way could I live in a big city


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a slough across the driveway from the garden& the few warm days we've had Kimber has been swimming several times/day & then wonders why she can't come right in my kitchen ????


Can just imagine all the mess , mishka trails in enough dirt when she is dry never mind when wet


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tired but Maya and I had our half hour walk. I'm almost always looking down to try and not step on ants. It's a Buddhist thing. Well, about a foot ahead of me I see this beautiful pink and tan coil half buried in sand right in the middle of the path. Stopped on a dime, watched Maya swerve to go round it (she had snake aversion training) then carefully walked off path and around it. A sidewinder! Heart beating like hummingbird. I've walked in this field for 30 years and never saw a snake before. Though logically know they are there. When I got back to car I drove back along path to see if it was still there. It wasn't. Although it didn't move when we were by it I was pretty sure it was alive as there weren't any ants on it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's one place I've never really had a desire to visit, just too much "city" for me. I like more scenic (open space) places


That's my thinking too . I'm hoping to get up to Kielder Dam sometime this summer , it's not far from where we live and it's beautiful , can walk for miles and not see another person or building , not that I will be walking for miles if I take husband but there are plenty of places to just sit and enjoy the scenery too . Largest man-made lake in Northern Europe and largest forest too ,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely photos. A boat is a boat until it carries a boat--and then it's a ship. I was told that by my navy boyfriend many years ago.


I like that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great photos, what island did you like best? Did you feel the ship moving? Or is it so big you don't notice?
> Thanks for sharing with us, I know I will never get my DH to go one one, ever since hearing about an epidiemic of food poisoning, I think it was, he's called them plague ships????
> 
> Well the sun is shining & its 9:30 so I better get out & water my transplants so they survive


I thought St Marten was beautiful, but we saw so little of each island that it's probably not fair to compare them. This was our 4th cruise and until now I would have said you hardly felt the ship move at all, but not this time! It didn't bother us (although there were a lot of people wearing little round elastoplasts behind their ears which I found out were for seasickness) but you were quite aware that you were moving. I think we felt it most when you were lying in bed at night - being rocked to sleep was quite pleasant! On our other cruises we were in the Adriatic, the Aegean and the Mediterranean which must be calmer than the Atlantic. I don't think the size of the boat had anything to do with it as this one had elevators servicing 15 floors to give you an idea of size! On the ship they were very aware of hygene and you were directed to sinks to wash your hands before every meal ("Washee, washee!" was the cry!) and there were hand sanitisers all over the place.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, love how the Guernsey turned out! You look lovely in it. 

Kate, glad you're home in one piece--hope you get caught up on your sleep. I always say I need another vacation at home to recover from a vacation!

Jynx, beautiful photos and congratulations to the happy couple & GD.

Glad to hear Althea is doing well.

Joy, I've only ever encountered two snakes (one rattlesnake, whom we gave a wide berth! and a bull snake, which was quite large but beautiful--we also gave it space). Interesting how we know they are there but often just don't think about it.

As for me, I have squid parts all over the place. LOL DD and I decided on a fabric finally and I got them cut out last night, got the arms sewn and stuffed, and now have to put the main parts together. Stuffing will take a while, but if I can get at least one of those big bags of stuffing out of here, woohoo. I still have to do the final long rows of binding on the block-by-block big quilt, but a quick toss over the bed shows that it will work just fine for an everyday one. Then on to the next thing...I did find the cotton batting, too, so can use up some of these oddball blocks and make hot pads for the kitchen. So no shortage of things to do.

The little donkey is still holding her own. Yeah! I really am pulling for her.

Sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought St Marten was beautiful, but we saw so little of each island that it's probably not fair to compare them. This was our 4th cruise and until now I would have said you hardly felt the ship move at all, but not this time! It didn't bother us (although there were a lot of people wearing little round elastoplasts behind their ears which I found out were for seasickness) but you were quite aware that you were moving. I think we felt it most when you were lying in bed at night - being rocked to sleep was quite pleasant! On our other cruises we were in the Adriatic, the Aegean and the Mediterranean which must be calmer than the Atlantic. I don't think the size of the boat had anything to do with it as this one had elevators servicing 15 floors to give you an idea of size! On the ship they were very aware of hygene and you were directed to sinks to wash your hands before every meal ("Washee, washee!" was the cry!) and there were hand sanitisers all over the place.


We had attendants doling out hand sanitizers prior yo entry in all of the food, shopping and casino areas plus getting back on the ship. Our ship only had 11 floors.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had attendants doling out hand sanitizers prior yo entry in all of the food, shopping and casino areas plus getting back on the ship. Our ship only had 11 floors.


Better to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired but Maya and I had our half hour walk. I'm almost always looking down to try and not step on ants. It's a Buddhist thing. Well, about a foot ahead of me I see this beautiful pink and tan coil half buried in sand right in the middle of the path. Stopped on a dime, watched Maya swerve to go round it (she had snake aversion training) then carefully walked off path and around it. A sidewinder! Heart beating like hummingbird. I've walked in this field for 30 years and never saw a snake before. Though logically know they are there. When I got back to car I drove back along path to see if it was still there. It wasn't. Although it didn't move when we were by it I was pretty sure it was alive as there weren't any ants on it.


That gives me shivers. I am just not ever going to be a big fan of snakes. I would have turned round and headed for the hills. I watch out for fire ants here. They really can do a number on you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As soon as I saw the photo I thought she's lost weight- and then remembered that you had lost some. So I wasn't looking for it.
> I'm off to bed now so speak later.


Hope you have had a good rest! We had a chilly night again- I used the electric blanket, and was very glad that I had. Will be persevering with the diet, main problem is cost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> The sweater is beautiful, Julie. Good to have something new and warm as you approach winter. We have slipped back to some cooler temps and lots of rain the past few days, but weather reports tell us warmer temps are due toward the end of this week.
> 
> I had a cooking spree this weekend so am set for the next few days. Made an old chow mein recipe from a friend of my grandmother, a red pasta sauce and a pot of chili.


Thank you! It is a chilly morning again- hopefully your weather will settle soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It came out gorgeous Julie! And you look wonderful too!


Thank you Kaye Jo! It is an excellent fit- got the sleeves just the length I like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Guernsey Julie. The colour is lovely


Thank you, Sonja- the next one for me, is Starmore's interpretation of the Filey design- I am knitting that in cotton, so it will be between seasons. Deliberately choosing Yorkshire Guernseys because of my mum's love for those towns. I am very fond of the colour- it's been discontinued which is one of the reasons why I was so cautious about length. Someone on Ravelry has some of it but it's not for sale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems that just as I am about to head to bed everyone turns up. See you all tomorrow sometime.
> Our this morning with a friend down here going to the Handspinners and Weavers Guild. Had many people wanting to know where I got my sock yarn from and how to knit socks on Magic loop- funny as I was actually knitting fingerless mittens (but with sock yarn).
> Lunch with friends tomorrow and then Wednesday to another Craft group with the same friend as today (who I originally met through my knitting group comprising mainly KPers).
> For those of you who remember Althea she had a hysterectomy a couple of weeks ago and was already at the Guild Open Day last Saturday! Recovering really well. Biopsies before hand indicated nothing nasty going on- just needed to be removed.


Would you give Althea a hug from me, when you see her next- I am so glad the op. was not for too dire a cause.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks like a lovely warm Guernsey for the winter Julie. I love the colour too. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you!
I am increasing the layers I am wearing, Angela- I believe that is how they do it in Northern China, just ordered a woolen T-shirt with long sleeves, to go under the Guernseys. I am using one of my pairs of short-fingered gloves, this morning so I can type- I don't want an astronomical electricity bill!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely Guernsey, Julie.


Thank you Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Really nice guernsey Julie! :sm24:


Thank you, Kate- finished just in time- winter is biting early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> More holiday photos.


Never fails to amaze me - the superstructure on these cruise ships. I am not exactly sure they would be my 'cup of tea'. Lovely to see where you have been- are these yours, or DH's photos?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love your guernsey. I am partial to greed greens.


Thank you, Joy- I am gradually increasing the amount of green that I am wearing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice color and good fit. Well done,


Thank you, Jynx!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great Julie, such a pretty color.


Thank you, Bonnie- it is subtly different from my Eriskay one- but very much in the same colour range.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's one place I've never really had a desire to visit, just too much "city" for me. I like more scenic (open space) places


Me too, on this one! (visiting NYC)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, love how the Guernsey turned out! You look lovely in it.
> 
> Kate, glad you're home in one piece--hope you get caught up on your sleep. I always say I need another vacation at home to recover from a vacation!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna! 
I am so glad the little one is improving- can be a tough beginning for some- Bonnie has not mentioned the calf recently.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorry Kenna, awaiting pix of octopus.
Jynx, we don't have fire ants, thankfully.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We are getting ready to go to the art museum. Pictures hopefully tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never fails to amaze me - the superstructure on these cruise ships. I am not exactly sure they would be my 'cup of tea'. Lovely to see where you have been- are these yours, or DH's photos?


Some are mine, some his.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too, on this one! (visiting NYC)


New York wasn't really on my bucket list of places to visit, but I have to admit there was something very vibrant about the place and I would like to go back (although next time I would definitely pay for extra leg room on the plane as I found it very cramped which was uncomfortable when you're on there for nearly 7 hours...oh to have wee short legs like my friend, she found the seats quite comfy! Would love to have one of those bed type seats, but they cost a fortune....I think they make you walk through the area with the "beds", then through the roomier buisness class seats just so you can see what you are missing before they cram you into economy!) We only had one full day of sightseeing so only managed to do the Empire State Building then jumped on the tour bus to see as much as we could from that. Later we ended up walking around a small area of Central Park before having our evening meal in the Hard Rock Cafe in Times Square.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry Kenna, awaiting pix of octopus.
> Jynx, we don't have fire ants, thankfully.


I hate spell check suppose to be
Sorlenna, awaiting pix.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad you got to see some of NY. I loved NY, but I'm getting too old and crotchety, and have lived for over 35 years in isolated desert town. The noise, bustle, and constant movement would do me in, especially with FM.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some are mine, some his.


I can tell you from experience that it's very easy to get turned around on the ship.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kate, I so enjoyed the pictures of your vacation and glad you are home now.
Julie, your knitted Guernsey is beautiful, excellent fit and looks really good on you. Excellent knitting..inspires me to get back to my knitting as soon as PALS is over. I hope that your weather will behave itself and not get too cold for the winter.
Sam, did I ever thank you for the Irobot information? I should do so as it is buzzing around going after all the dog hair, of which Molly leaves lots, and though I have to empty it frequently, it does a great job. You inspired me to get one a year ago but have just recently unboxed it and used it. I still can't figure out how it knows where to go to get the entire room clean, but it seems to do so.
Hoping the calf and little donkey will get healthy. 
Having been in NY city, it was an experience, but not a place I would like to live. I love my rather rural area and the closeness of great trout streams.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> New York wasn't really on my bucket list of places to visit, but I have to admit there was something very vibrant about the place and I would like to go back (although next time I would definitely pay for extra leg room on the plane as I found it very cramped which was uncomfortable when you're on there for nearly 7 hours...oh to have wee short legs like my friend, she found the seats quite comfy! Would love to have one of those bed type seats, but they cost a fortune....I think they make you walk through the area with the "beds", then through the roomier buisness class seats just so you can see what you are missing before they cram you into economy!) We only had one full day of sightseeing so only managed to do the Empire State Building then jumped on the tour bus to see as much as we could from that. Later we ended up walking around a small area of Central Park before having our evening meal in the Hard Rock Cafe in Times Square.


Although I have access to a very busy vibrant city in Chicago, I'd love to go back to NYC. I was there several years ago when DD had a conference there and I went out to meet her. We had a great time for 3 days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I hate spell check suppose to be
> Sorlenna, awaiting pix.


I gathered. :sm02:

I've been to NYC, though I can't say I'd care to go back. We went up to the top floor of the World Trade Center (I think it was 1988?) and that was quite the feeling. Not really my best experience! A friend who was living there took us all over Manhatten and it was quite overwhelming.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew next to his drawing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> More holiday photos.


Looks like a fabulous time!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the pictures and got quite a chuckle from comments about the one from your "chest" LOLOL. the


KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie the sweater looks fantastic and so do you


Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired but Maya and I had our half hour walk. I'm almost always looking down to try and not step on ants. It's a Buddhist thing. Well, about a foot ahead of me I see this beautiful pink and tan coil half buried in sand right in the middle of the path. Stopped on a dime, watched Maya swerve to go round it (she had snake aversion training) then carefully walked off path and around it. A sidewinder! Heart beating like hummingbird. I've walked in this field for 30 years and never saw a snake before. Though logically know they are there. When I got back to car I drove back along path to see if it was still there. It wasn't. Although it didn't move when we were by it I was pretty sure it was alive as there weren't any ants on it.


Holy moly, glad you saw it soon enough to not get too close.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it is showing that you've lost some. Keep up the good work Julie. It will take both of us a while to get where we are more comfortable with ourselves.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Margaret! I am not sure- I forgot to weigh myself when I had my shower this morning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! It is an excellent fit- got the sleeves just the length I like.


That is always a great thing. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the update on Althea. Glad the biopsies were negative and that she's doing well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly, glad you saw it soon enough to not get too close.


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew next to his drawing.


Lol, is it crazy that I was waving at Matthew through the screen, like he could see me? lol
Great picture!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Joy! I am so glad you spotted it and that Maya knew how to avoid it. I'm afraid I would have be just frozen or else soiled my britches for sure!


sassafras123 said:


> Tired but Maya and I had our half hour walk. I'm almost always looking down to try and not step on ants. It's a Buddhist thing. Well, about a foot ahead of me I see this beautiful pink and tan coil half buried in sand right in the middle of the path. Stopped on a dime, watched Maya swerve to go round it (she had snake aversion training) then carefully walked off path and around it. A sidewinder! Heart beating like hummingbird. I've walked in this field for 30 years and never saw a snake before. Though logically know they are there. When I got back to car I drove back along path to see if it was still there. It wasn't. Although it didn't move when we were by it I was pretty sure it was alive as there weren't any ants on it.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew next to his drawing.


==================

What a beautiful drawing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone may have already answered this juyx but here it is.--- sam

Recipe Thai Coconut Bone Broth

Ingredients

7 oz of grass-fed beef bone broth
Pinch of dried cumin
Pinch of freshly ground white pepper
Pinch of freshly ground black pepper
A pinch of dried hot Thai Chilies, or to taste
Pinch of dried lemongrass
Pinch of garlic powder
Pinch of dried ginger
Pinch of dried mint
Pinch of sea salt
2 tablespoons toasted, unsweetened shredded coconut, ground

Directions

1. Combine all the ingredients in a small saucepan and heat on medium-high heat for 5 to 8 minutes.

2. Pour into your favorite mug or bowl and enjoy

Nutrition Info: Each 1 cup serving (without shredded coconut) contains - Calories 72 - Fat 6g - Saturated Fat 3g - Cholesterol 22mg - Fiber 0g - Protein 6g - Carbohydrate 1g - Sodium 269.4g

https://health.clevelandclinic.org/2017/04/recipe-thai-coconut-bone-broth/


Dreamweaver said:


> That's what I need as well... As to the bone recipe... It was Thai Coconut and at the beginning of the week before I think. I have to go find myself. Just checked my Pinterest, where I THOUGHT I filed it, and I didn't......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never been to NYC but both oldest & youngest DD have. Both loved it. I think I'd react like you Sorlenna. I'm not a big fan of huge cities in general.

Today DH and I drove up to cousin's home in N.C. We got there mid morning and left to come home mid afternoon.
Had a nice visit. DH had not been to their new home yet. We didn't do anything really special; just visitied which was exactly what we wanted to do.



Sorlenna said:


> I gathered. :sm02:
> 
> I've been to NYC, though I can't say I'd care to go back. We went up to the top floor of the World Trade Center (I think it was 1988?) and that was quite the feeling. Not really my best experience! A friend who was living there took us all over Manhatten and it was quite overwhelming.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That drawing is magnificent. His talent has just exploded since he first started sharing his work. It is an honor to know such a talented young man.


pacer said:


> Matthew next to his drawing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam; it was I that wanted it. ???? I'll have to give it a try but will have to leave out the coconut.


thewren said:


> someone may have already answered this juyx but here it is.--- sam
> 
> Recipe Thai Coconut Bone Broth
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did your dh row you around the park? --- sam



KateB said:


> Home at last! I woke at 6.30am and went up on deck to watch us sail into New York - quite spectacular! - but I then didn't sleep again until I had an hour's nap when we got home *28 hours later!* The rest managed some sleep on the plane, but not me. I went to bed at 9pm last night and slept really well! We had a great holiday and I'll post some photos now and some of DH's later (they are much better than mine!) when he gets up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad that you stopped by beverooni to share a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Beverooni said:


> Wow!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely guernsey julie - great knitting - it should brighten up you wardrobe while keeping you warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never been to NYC but both oldest & youngest DD have. Both loved it. I think I'd react like you Sorlenna. I'm not a big fan of huge cities in general.
> 
> Today DH and I drove up to cousin's home in N.C. We got there mid morning and left to come home mid afternoon.
> Had a nice visit. DH had not been to their new home yet. We didn't do anything really special; just visitied which was exactly what we wanted to do.


Sounds like just a nice day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you so much for stopping by for tea and conversation with us - we hope you return very soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name of it. we'll be looking for you.
--- sam



raedean said:


> love your sweater.love the color.u did a wonderful job.
> thank u for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures - where did the bridge go? --- sam



KateB said:


> More holiday photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you knit with them on? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> I am increasing the layers I am wearing, Angela- I believe that is how they do it in Northern China, just ordered a woolen T-shirt with long sleeves, to go under the Guernseys. I am using one of my pairs of short-fingered gloves, this morning so I can type- I don't want an astronomical electricity bill!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you would be waited on hand and foot. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Never fails to amaze me - the superstructure on these cruise ships. I am not exactly sure they would be my 'cup of tea'. Lovely to see where you have been- are these yours, or DH's photos?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it wonderful - like music to my ears. does a great job of picking up cat hair and blonco hair. i wouldn't trade mine for anything. i'm glad you finally unboxed yours and that is is doing a good job for you. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Kate, I so enjoyed the pictures of your vacation and glad you are home now.
> Julie, your knitted Guernsey is beautiful, excellent fit and looks really good on you. Excellent knitting..inspires me to get back to my knitting as soon as PALS is over. I hope that your weather will behave itself and not get too cold for the winter.
> Sam, did I ever thank you for the Irobot information? I should do so as it is buzzing around going after all the dog hair, of which Molly leaves lots, and though I have to empty it frequently, it does a great job. You inspired me to get one a year ago but have just recently unboxed it and used it. I still can't figure out how it knows where to go to get the entire room clean, but it seems to do so.
> Hoping the calf and little donkey will get healthy.
> Having been in NY city, it was an experience, but not a place I would like to live. I love my rather rural area and the closeness of great trout streams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks lovely hanging there. fingers crossed for you matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew next to his drawing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, well have had those reactions at times. Mainly just thankful Buddhism saved me and snake aversion training saved Maya because truly he was very hard to see and the only thing that ticked my brain was spotting pink on desert. Only things pink would be cactus flowers and they would be higher, larger, pinker and the field doesn't have cactus, just a few chollas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks so much for stopping by pfoley - we certainly enjoyed sharing a cuppa and conversation. we are here 24/7 with fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



pfoley said:


> ==================
> 
> What a beautiful drawing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why no coconut? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam; it was I that wanted it. ???? I'll have to give it a try but will have to leave out the coconut.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great picture of Matthew and his art. So glad to know of this talented young man.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some are mine, some his.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> New York wasn't really on my bucket list of places to visit, but I have to admit there was something very vibrant about the place and I would like to go back (although next time I would definitely pay for extra leg room on the plane as I found it very cramped which was uncomfortable when you're on there for nearly 7 hours...oh to have wee short legs like my friend, she found the seats quite comfy! Would love to have one of those bed type seats, but they cost a fortune....I think they make you walk through the area with the "beds", then through the roomier buisness class seats just so you can see what you are missing before they cram you into economy!) We only had one full day of sightseeing so only managed to do the Empire State Building then jumped on the tour bus to see as much as we could from that. Later we ended up walking around a small area of Central Park before having our evening meal in the Hard Rock Cafe in Times Square.


I am really not keen on those awful high-rise buildings, so you can't see the sun except probably at mid-day.

on another note there's been an awful emergency in Manchester- people suspect it was bombs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Kate, I so enjoyed the pictures of your vacation and glad you are home now.
> Julie, your knitted Guernsey is beautiful, excellent fit and looks really good on you. Excellent knitting..inspires me to get back to my knitting as soon as PALS is over. I hope that your weather will behave itself and not get too cold for the winter.
> Sam, did I ever thank you for the Irobot information? I should do so as it is buzzing around going after all the dog hair, of which Molly leaves lots, and though I have to empty it frequently, it does a great job. You inspired me to get one a year ago but have just recently unboxed it and used it. I still can't figure out how it knows where to go to get the entire room clean, but it seems to do so.
> Hoping the calf and little donkey will get healthy.
> Having been in NY city, it was an experience, but not a place I would like to live. I love my rather rural area and the closeness of great trout streams.


Thank you, Joyce- I enjoyed knitting it- mostly at the computer!

Have you been able to do any fishing yet?

Glad the robot cleaner gets the Molly hair under control- they've been advertising them here- but I've not even begun to look at prices!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the sweater looks fantastic and so do you


That is very kind of you, thanks Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is showing that you've lost some. Keep up the good work Julie. It will take both of us a while to get where we are more comfortable with ourselves.


We certainly fall into the Rubensian figure type!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is always a great thing. :sm23:


I don't like it when they (the sleeves) end up in the washing up water!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely guernsey julie - great knitting - it should brighten up you wardrobe while keeping you warm. --- sam


Thank you Sam- it is just the sort of garment I'm needing for the weather we are having- My computer room is decidedly chilly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you knit with them on? --- sam


with a circular needle, I was doing exactly that this morning- it was so chilly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but you would be waited on hand and foot. --- sam


I'd never afford the cruise!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> New York wasn't really on my bucket list of places to visit, but I have to admit there was something very vibrant about the place and I would like to go back (although next time I would definitely pay for extra leg room on the plane as I found it very cramped which was uncomfortable when you're on there for nearly 7 hours...oh to have wee short legs like my friend, she found the seats quite comfy! Would love to have one of those bed type seats, but they cost a fortune....I think they make you walk through the area with the "beds", then through the roomier buisness class seats just so you can see what you are missing before they cram you into economy!) We only had one full day of sightseeing so only managed to do the Empire State Building then jumped on the tour bus to see as much as we could from that. Later we ended up walking around a small area of Central Park before having our evening meal in the Hard Rock Cafe in Times Square.


We bought economy tickets when we came to Europe last fall because we were afraid of not getting on flight. DD had talked to the flight attendant and we were upgraded to the middle section.... but I was in a middle seat in the center section and could not handle that so asked to be moved. DD had traded with DH so as not to have anyone on her left as she does not hear well out of that ear and was in first row so no room to put her laptop, knitting, etc. We all had the extra leg room, but no..... I had to move so DH came with me. My DD was not happy with me for creating an issue for the flight attendant but we had been so careful to get all seats together and where we wanted. (Naturally, they gave those seats away when they upgraded us.) Next time, I'll ask where the upgrade is and hope it is a window or aisle. You are so right about the leg room and I don't like to disturb others to get up and stand a bit. If I come over alone, I will do stand-by as I bet those nice seats don't get all bought up and I might end up with one. That would be lovely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News coming in that a possible suicide bomber has killed 19, 50 injured at a Ariadne Grande concert at Manchester Arena England.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Although I have access to a very busy vibrant city in Chicago, I'd love to go back to NYC. I was there several years ago when DD had a conference there and I went out to meet her. We had a great time for 3 days.


I love it because everyone is out walking and stopping in all the shops to pick up dinner, etc. Outside the city is really very rural... So many people living there never really go to the city... just stay in their little village. (There is a fantastic Christmas store on Long Island.) Of course, we like big cities because we like the diversity of food available! I couldn't live in the city given the small living spaces but love to visit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew next to his drawing.


:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, well have had those reactions at times. Mainly just thankful Buddhism saved me and snake aversion training saved Maya because truly he was very hard to see and the only thing that ticked my brain was spotting pink on desert. Only things pink would be cactus flowers and they would be higher, larger, pinker and the field doesn't have cactus, just a few chollas.


I didn't know they were pink..... so probably would have walked right up to it unless it moved.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really not keen on those awful high-rise buildings, so you can't see the sun except probably at mid-day.
> 
> on another note there's been an awful emergency in Manchester- people suspect it was bombs.


I've been watching the coverage as well. So many dead or injured. Just insane. Not much real info yet as they are still trying to tend to wounded and contain site.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't know they were pink..... so probably would have walked right up to it unless it moved.....


Well to me it was pink and sand colored.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


Great material choice and so cute. Tell me about the eyes. I didn't think you could buy plastic ones that large so figure you conjured something up...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well to me it was pink and sand colored.


Yep.... kind of takes on the sand color... Just glad you both avoided it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great material choice and so cute. Tell me about the eyes. I didn't think you could buy plastic ones that large so figure you conjured something up...


Actually, we found those at Joann's in the doll making stuff. Barring that, I'd have made them from felt or something and sewed them on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ended up with only one nurse today as the one did not make it back from airport in time. I will have supervisor next time alone as my nurse lost her sister today and will be traveling to Tennessee. Called to see if I could get a reduced rate on the vac and have forms to fill out but did find out I can put it on hold for 14 days so I could take a break while traveling to Ohio without paying for the days I'm gone. Still, hoping to be done for good in the very near future, but doubtful....

On the good side.... Gerry went to tax office today and got our property tax assessment lowered $38,000. That almost takes it back to where it was 5 years ago. YEAH..... I'm doing a happy dance. 

Hockey is on and I have printed out some knitting patterns so may just break out some needles. Check back later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Actually, we found those at Joann's in the doll making stuff. Barring that, I'd have made them from felt or something and sewed them on.


WOW... that would be one big doll!!!! Good going.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


Can't get over the perfect material It looks like squids.... Also noticing the dream catchers and GD and I have several as well BUT..... your horseshoe is upside down! Old superstition that all your luck runs out when it is that direction!!!!! Just sayin'..


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pfoley said:


> ==================
> 
> What a beautiful drawing!


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired but Maya and I had our half hour walk. I'm almost always looking down to try and not step on ants. It's a Buddhist thing. Well, about a foot ahead of me I see this beautiful pink and tan coil half buried in sand right in the middle of the path. Stopped on a dime, watched Maya swerve to go round it (she had snake aversion training) then carefully walked off path and around it. A sidewinder! Heart beating like hummingbird. I've walked in this field for 30 years and never saw a snake before. Though logically know they are there. When I got back to car I drove back along path to see if it was still there. It wasn't. Although it didn't move when we were by it I was pretty sure it was alive as there weren't any ants on it.


OMG, I have a stoke if I see a harmless garter snake I think I'd die if I saw a poisonous snake


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from the artist reception tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't like it when they (the sleeves) end up in the washing up water!


I agree, drives me nuts when I have to keep pushing them up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna!
> I am so glad the little one is improving- can be a tough beginning for some- Bonnie has not mentioned the calf recently.


DS had me mix up the tea tonic for it again yesterday, I haven't talked to him today to see how it is. Poor thing just doesn't seem to be picking up


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News coming in that a possible suicide bomber has killed 19, 50 injured at a Ariadne Grande concert at Manchester Arena England.


That's horrible. Carly likes Arianna Grande's music. 
I hope whoever did the deed didn't die easily if they are dead and if they are alive, I hope they are caught and suffer some serious pain. All those poor families as well as the community.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


I believe some real squid come that big!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I love it because everyone is out walking and stopping in all the shops to pick up dinner, etc. Outside the city is really very rural... So many people living there never really go to the city... just stay in their little village. (There is a fantastic Christmas store on Long Island.) Of course, we like big cities because we like the diversity of food available! I couldn't live in the city given the small living spaces but love to visit.


That's what I love about cities also, if Marla and I had more time, we'd go into NYC for a broadway show and to see a few sites.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ended up with only one nurse today as the one did not make it back from airport in time. I will have supervisor next time alone as my nurse lost her sister today and will be traveling to Tennessee. Called to see if I could get a reduced rate on the vac and have forms to fill out but did find out I can put it on hold for 14 days so I could take a break while traveling to Ohio without paying for the days I'm gone. Still, hoping to be done for good in the very near future, but doubtful....
> 
> On the good side.... Gerry went to tax office today and got our property tax assessment lowered $38,000. That almost takes it back to where it was 5 years ago. YEAH..... I'm doing a happy dance.
> 
> Hockey is on and I have printed out some knitting patterns so may just break out some needles. Check back later.


I'm so sorry that your nurse lost her sister. 
Wonderful that you can put the WV on hold, and even better that DH got the property tax assessment lowered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've been watching the coverage as well. So many dead or injured. Just insane. Not much real info yet as they are still trying to tend to wounded and contain site.


Our first news telecast after it won't be till about 5-30pm., I don't have the news access that Fan has. It sounds so awful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, drives me nuts when I have to keep pushing them up.


It is most annoying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS had me mix up the tea tonic for it again yesterday, I haven't talked to him today to see how it is. Poor thing just doesn't seem to be picking up


I am sorry to hear that- it can be so tough on all concerned.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The CEO of the company which hosts the art competition for disabled artists acknowledged the international participation in the voting. Thanks to so many of Matthew's followers from around the world. You are truly appreciated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, we are all voting for you, but, either way you are a winner and wonderfully talented.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Matthew, we are all voting for you, but, either way you are a winner and wonderfully talented.


Thanks. Be sure to share with friends and family so they can vote as well. Voting is only one day so tomorrow is it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good luck, Matthew!

Jynx, great you can suspend the wound vac for a few days. Good news on the accessment.

I spent the afternoon sewing, I was sewing a bag, I think. I'll call it the "curse purse" as I did so much swearing????The interfacing I have is so stiff it was near impossible too sell. My sewing machine balked at it too.

Sorleena, great squid

Sorleena & anyone else interested, I found this tutorial, quite slick. The Crafty Gemini seems to have several good videos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well done sorlenna - i just can't imagine anyone sleeping with it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been knitting away on my sweater, finished it yesterday but I'm not sure I really like the garter stitch cuffs & bottom, since its top down I could pull them out & do ribbing or something, I will think on it for a few days.
My doctors wife asked me if I could knit a doll for their new baby, I started a Gypseycream pocket poppet last night, so far it's an easy knit as long as I can get the face looking right, will see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew next to his drawing.


Hope you and Mathew have a lovely time 
Good luck Mathew your Drawing looks fantastic


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really not keen on those awful high-rise buildings, so you can't see the sun except probably at mid-day.
> 
> on another note there's been an awful emergency in Manchester- people suspect it was bombs.


Kids and teenagers enjoying a concert and now at least 19 dead and 50 injured 
Whoever is responsible was such a miserable little coward


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


Wow that's lovel and big , someone is going to love that


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from the artist reception tonight.


That is certainly quite the event. They have done it up in grand style for all the participants. Thanks for the voting info. I know everyone here has been chomping at the bit to place their votes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ended up with only one nurse today as the one did not make it back from airport in time. I will have supervisor next time alone as my nurse lost her sister today and will be traveling to Tennessee. Called to see if I could get a reduced rate on the vac and have forms to fill out but did find out I can put it on hold for 14 days so I could take a break while traveling to Ohio without paying for the days I'm gone. Still, hoping to be done for good in the very near future, but doubtful....
> 
> On the good side.... Gerry went to tax office today and got our property tax assessment lowered $38,000. That almost takes it back to where it was 5 years ago. YEAH..... I'm doing a happy dance.
> 
> Hockey is on and I have printed out some knitting patterns so may just break out some needles. Check back later.


Good news on your property tax and sort of good news on the break from the vac


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't get over the perfect material It looks like squids.... Also noticing the dream catchers and GD and I have several as well BUT..... your horseshoe is upside down! Old superstition that all your luck runs out when it is that direction!!!!! Just sayin'..


I would have to turn it the right way up not that I'm superstitious or anything ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> More pictures from the artist reception tonight.


Beautiful art work Mary, thank you for the info about the voting


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry that your nurse lost her sister.
> Wonderful that you can put the WV on hold, and even better that DH got the property tax assessment lowered.


There are only 2 of them remaining out of 9 children. Can't believe her mom had the oldest one that just died at age 13. Talk about the hills of Tennessee. My nurse has had a rough life. She lost her son and still helps his wife and she is raising 3 grandchildren from her daughter who has such severe Attention Deficit that she cannot care for the children. She apparently just bounces from one friend to another. My poor nurse has a full time night job and then works for 3 different home health agencies. Her husband took early retirement when his company was shutting down. She has FM as well.

Thrilled with the tax reduction.... and will save all the pictures to do it all over again next time they jack it up so ridiculously high because I'm pretty sure we aren't going to fix most of the things!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our first news telecast after it won't be till about 5-30pm., I don't have the news access that Fan has. It sounds so awful.


Not much new coming out at this point, but they do suspect a suicide bomber. We won't hear anything else until morning here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


CONGRATULATIONS.... What a well deserved honor. Feel free to stick chest out a little further.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good news on your property tax and sort of good news on the break from the vac


Yes, very happy with the tax fix. The Dr. hasn't seen wound this week... I just was asking for some relief on bill and discovered this in case I take it off. I know he had suggested it for my traveling and that is geat but it sue would be hard to put it back on again. We'll see.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would have to turn it the right way up not that I'm superstitious or anything ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to call it a night. Sure wish DH would get his car back. I couldn't go anywhere if I did put on real clothes and I do need to run a couple errands before the week-end. Wed. is going to be action packed so guess I'll have to take him to work on Thurs. Friday is the nurse supervisor. We all have a busy week-end with Rachel in, The U2 concert, the Indy race.. Guess I'll get all the phone calls out of the way tomorrow and then get my game face on. Everyone have a good night or day, depending. See you later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


Congratulations to you DD, that's great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kids and teenagers enjoying a concert and now at least 19 dead and 50 injured
> Whoever is responsible was such a miserable little coward


That's so terrible, the world seems to have too many crazies!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There are only 2 of them remaining out of 9 children. Can't believe her mom had the oldest one that just died at age 13. Talk about the hills of Tennessee. My nurse has had a rough life. She lost her son and still helps his wife and she is raising 3 grandchildren from her daughter who has such severe Attention Deficit that she cannot care for the children. She apparently just bounces from one friend to another. My poor nurse has a full time night job and then works for 3 different home health agencies. Her husband took early retirement when his company was shutting down. She has FM as well.
> 
> Thrilled with the tax reduction.... and will save all the pictures to do it all over again next time they jack it up so ridiculously high because I'm pretty sure we aren't going to fix most of the things!!!


That poor nurse, how can she keep her sanity working so hard


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate so hlad you had a good holiday!, amazing how many buildings can fit into a space and cars still get around


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been knitting away on my sweater, finished it yesterday but I'm not sure I really like the garter stitch cuffs & bottom, since its top down I could pull them out & do ribbing or something, I will think on it for a few days.
> My doctors wife asked me if I could knit a doll for their new baby, I started a Gypseycream pocket poppet last night, so far it's an easy knit as long as I can get the face looking right, will see.


I was thinking about changing the cuffs and bottom to seed stitch for a change as like you not keen on garter stitch


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm up at a crazy hour we just got back from the ER where we took MIL6 hours ago she needs some better care than we can give her right now hopefully just a few days


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


That's wonderful news Jeanette , brag away


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from the artist reception tonight.


 Mary so happy for you and Matthew!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! So did you give a lesson?
> Wonderful news that Althea is doing so well, and very glad that nothing else is going on that needs dealt with.


Reffered one lady to my Workshop and told others I was teaching my friend tomorrow so they could get her to help them! And did show them- and felt she would be able to go home and work it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely photos. A boat is a boat until it carries a boat--and then it's a ship. I was told that by my navy boyfriend many years ago.


I was going to ask Kate how you told the difference!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you have had a good rest! We had a chilly night again- I used the electric blanket, and was very glad that I had. Will be persevering with the diet, main problem is cost.


The diet is expensive as carbs are usually cheaper. But then again often you actually eat less after a short while and so that helps counteract it a little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kids and teenagers enjoying a concert and now at least 19 dead and 50 injured
> Whoever is responsible was such a miserable little coward


It is an appalling crime- not helped by the fact that so many panicked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not much new coming out at this point, but they do suspect a suicide bomber. We won't hear anything else until morning here.


It is awful that they targeted such youngsters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The diet is expensive as carbs are usually cheaper. But then again often you actually eat less after a short while and so that helps counteract it a little.


I am hoping so! Made a delicious meal today with some red cod, cream, mustard, broccoli and seasonings- very easy, and very yummy- treated myself to a small potato.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you knit with them on? --- sam


I knit in fingerless mittens- no reason why couldn't with gloves as long as the fingers only went to the first joint (or just over it) for me. Prefer without but if really cold (for me) will do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


That has to have made an impact on your supply of stuffing! It's a good size indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well to me it was pink and sand colored.


Very close to the colour of the sand indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ended up with only one nurse today as the one did not make it back from airport in time. I will have supervisor next time alone as my nurse lost her sister today and will be traveling to Tennessee. Called to see if I could get a reduced rate on the vac and have forms to fill out but did find out I can put it on hold for 14 days so I could take a break while traveling to Ohio without paying for the days I'm gone. Still, hoping to be done for good in the very near future, but doubtful....
> 
> On the good side.... Gerry went to tax office today and got our property tax assessment lowered $38,000. That almost takes it back to where it was 5 years ago. YEAH..... I'm doing a happy dance.
> 
> Hockey is on and I have printed out some knitting patterns so may just break out some needles. Check back later.


Being able to put it on hold at no cost sounds good. That way you can go to KAP without it (travelling with it would sure be tough) but still keep it going again after you get back.

And what a great help with the tax assessment lowered


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


Congratulations to DD- what a wonderful recognition of her work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, very happy with the tax fix. The Dr. hasn't seen wound this week... I just was asking for some relief on bill and discovered this in case I take it off. I know he had suggested it for my traveling and that is geat but it sue would be hard to put it back on again. We'll see.


While it will be hard if you know all along it is going back on it should be easier than if you took it off and then needed to put it back on when it was unplanned.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


Fantastic and so well deserved. I am glad that you and Dale will be attending the event.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a reminder for those of you who are on Facebook that the voting should be open in Legacy Trust Award Collection for the art competition. This year it is only one day. Please let me know if international friends have any problems with registering your address. I have asked the coordinator to make it more acceptable for the international voters. We are excited to see how he does. Please encourage your friends and family to vote as well. Be sure to vote for 3 artists in order for the vote to count.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> CONGRATULATIONS.... What a well deserved honor. Feel free to stick chest out a little further.


Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to call it a night. Sure wish DH would get his car back. I couldn't go anywhere if I did put on real clothes and I do need to run a couple errands before the week-end. Wed. is going to be action packed so guess I'll have to take him to work on Thurs. Friday is the nurse supervisor. We all have a busy week-end with Rachel in, The U2 concert, the Indy race.. Guess I'll get all the phone calls out of the way tomorrow and then get my game face on. Everyone have a good night or day, depending. See you later.


Hope you're sleeping well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to you DD, that's great


Thank you. She is a very dedicated teacher and even spends her summers doing camps for visually impaired so that they can have some of the same experiences and sighted children. She make sure that they know how to navigate on their own even in the busy city of Chicago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so terrible, the world seems to have too many crazies!


I've been watching the news and this is another example of one individual inflicting so much pain on so many....terroism and inhumanity at it's height.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm up at a crazy hour we just got back from the ER where we took MIL6 hours ago she needs some better care than we can give her right now hopefully just a few days


Hopefully, it is only for a few days. Is the family talking about something full time for her?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's wonderful news Jeanette , brag away


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations to DD- what a wonderful recognition of her work.


We're definitely very proud.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Fantastic and so well deserved. I am glad that you and Dale will be attending the event.


Thanks, we're pretty excited. She was going to take a pass on the convention this year since she has back to back Braille camps in 3 different cities plus our son's company picnic (which we usually do as a family) around the same time. So, they had to spill the beans that she was getting the award to make sure she fit it into her schedule. It's usually a surprise to all except those who are planning the conference. As the recipient, she is the key note speaker at the banquet too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


It looks great Julie! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Seems that just as I am about to head to bed everyone turns up. See you all tomorrow sometime.
> Our this morning with a friend down here going to the Handspinners and Weavers Guild. Had many people wanting to know where I got my sock yarn from and how to knit socks on Magic loop- funny as I was actually knitting fingerless mittens (but with sock yarn).
> Lunch with friends tomorrow and then Wednesday to another Craft group with the same friend as today (who I originally met through my knitting group comprising mainly KPers).
> For those of you who remember Althea she had a hysterectomy a couple of weeks ago and was already at the Guild Open Day last Saturday! Recovering really well. Biopsies before hand indicated nothing nasty going on- just needed to be removed.


 :sm24: You are having a good crafty week. :sm11: Great news re Althea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a reminder for those of you who are on Facebook that the voting should be open in Legacy Trust Award Collection for the art competition. This year it is only one day. Please let me know if international friends have any problems with registering your address. I have asked the coordinator to make it more acceptable for the international voters. We are excited to see how he does. Please encourage your friends and family to vote as well. Be sure to vote for 3 artists in order for the vote to count.


Done


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been watching the news and this is another example of one individual inflicting so much pain on so many....terroism and inhumanity at it's height.


We have a continuous news coverage on at the moment. There has just been another panic - hundreds of people running out of a shopping centre. There has been no confirmation of any further incident and it may be a case of a panic situation but as someone said, Manchester is a city on edge. Latest figures are 22 dead and 59 injured, some with life threatening injuries.
I hope the individual responsible is denied his 5 minutes of fame. I don't need to see his name plastered all over the newspapers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We have a continuous news coverage on at the moment. There has just been another panic - hundreds of people running out of a shopping centre. There has been no confirmation of any further incident and it may be a case of a panic situation but as someone said, Manchester is a city on edge. Latest figures are 22 dead and 59 injured, some with life threatening injuries.
> I hope the individual responsible is denied his 5 minutes of fame. I don't need to see his name plastered all over the newspapers.


Or the word terrorist they should call him/ her a miserable little coward


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired but Maya and I had our half hour walk. I'm almost always looking down to try and not step on ants. It's a Buddhist thing. Well, about a foot ahead of me I see this beautiful pink and tan coil half buried in sand right in the middle of the path. Stopped on a dime, watched Maya swerve to go round it (she had snake aversion training) then carefully walked off path and around it. A sidewinder! Heart beating like hummingbird. I've walked in this field for 30 years and never saw a snake before. Though logically know they are there. When I got back to car I drove back along path to see if it was still there. It wasn't. Although it didn't move when we were by it I was pretty sure it was alive as there weren't any ants on it.


 :sm06: :sm06: Oh my!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Voting accomplished. 
The perpetrator of such violence should be shot on sight, in my opinion. Such wickedness!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Voting accomplished.
> The perpetrator of such violence should be shot on sight, in my opinion. Such wickedness!


The perpetrator blew himself up. They believe others may have been involved too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> I am increasing the layers I am wearing, Angela- I believe that is how they do it in Northern China, just ordered a woolen T-shirt with long sleeves, to go under the Guernseys. I am using one of my pairs of short-fingered gloves, this morning so I can type- I don't want an astronomical electricity bill!


Layers do seem to be the answer for sure. Gosh you are getting colder quicker than us....so far. Glad you are enjoying your electric blanket also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been knitting away on my sweater, finished it yesterday but I'm not sure I really like the garter stitch cuffs & bottom, since its top down I could pull them out & do ribbing or something, I will think on it for a few days.
> My doctors wife asked me if I could knit a doll for their new baby, I started a Gypseycream pocket poppet last night, so far it's an easy knit as long as I can get the face looking right, will see.


Pictures please Bonnie... :sm11:

Good luck Matthew!

What an awful terrible thing to have a terrorist attack in Manchester. Beyond words. The world is a very scary place these days. This has been on our news all day today. And its happening too often. Too sad. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I'm up at a crazy hour we just got back from the ER where we took MIL6 hours ago she needs some better care than we can give her right now hopefully just a few days


Oh dear, sorry to hear that. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations to DD- what a wonderful recognition of her work.


From me also- re: Rookie's DD#1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a reminder for those of you who are on Facebook that the voting should be open in Legacy Trust Award Collection for the art competition. This year it is only one day. Please let me know if international friends have any problems with registering your address. I have asked the coordinator to make it more acceptable for the international voters. We are excited to see how he does. Please encourage your friends and family to vote as well. Be sure to vote for 3 artists in order for the vote to count.


I am uncertain what I am looking for on Facebook, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks great Julie! :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, thank you for reminder, I just voted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or the word terrorist they should call him/ her a miserable little coward


For once I agree with the American President- he is a loser.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did your dh row you around the park? --- sam


No, but we did see people in rowing boats and even a gondola complete with gondolier!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am uncertain what I am looking for on Facebook, Mary!


in the search bar in Facebook put in legacy trust award collection and follow from there. I clicked on the relevant post and it took me to the voting page and I just followed from there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures - where did the bridge go? --- sam


Just over a lake in Central Park - or if you mean the photo of Haiti it wasn't a bridge, just a wharf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Layers do seem to be the answer for sure. Gosh you are getting colder quicker than us....so far. Glad you are enjoying your electric blanket also.


In China, apparently they use layers of cotton- I could do with more long sleeved 'T's. My electric blanket is proving such a God send. We have had frosts two mornings now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, congratulations to your DD#1, a wonderful honor.
Jynx, well done on lowering taxes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> in the search bar in Facebook put in legacy trust award collection and follow from there. I clicked on the relevant post and it took me to the voting page and I just followed from there.


Thanks, Margaret!

I hope I got it right this time- last year it refused me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't get over the perfect material It looks like squids.... Also noticing the dream catchers and GD and I have several as well BUT..... your horseshoe is upside down! Old superstition that all your luck runs out when it is that direction!!!!! Just sayin'..


But the other way up makes a swing for a witch!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, Cathy, thank you.
Nittergma, hope you get to rest today and DMIL feels better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't get over the perfect material It looks like squids.... Also noticing the dream catchers and GD and I have several as well BUT..... your horseshoe is upside down! Old superstition that all your luck runs out when it is that direction!!!!! Just sayin'..


They are octopuses/octopi. And I know the horseshoe is upside down...when he hung it on the wall, I told him. I've even fixed it and it ends up back that way!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, thank you for reminder, I just voted.


Me too. Deciding on only two others was difficult! So many talented artists.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on DD's recognition. So thrilled.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe some real squid come that big!


Indeed they do, though I'd not like to meet one face to face!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Matthew, we are all voting for you, but, either way you are a winner and wonderfully talented.


Agreed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


Well done to her! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


Congratulations to her on an honor well earned!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm up at a crazy hour we just got back from the ER where we took MIL6 hours ago she needs some better care than we can give her right now hopefully just a few days


Healing thoughts and positive energy coming to you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That has to have made an impact on your supply of stuffing! It's a good size indeed.


Actually, I didn't even use half... :sm16: So I may see some new pillows in my future and who knows what else.

Thanks for the video on the zipper. I enjoy the Crafty Gemini videos and discovered her through the Missouri Star Quilt Company guest appearance she did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

After thinking about it more I may could leave in the coconut since I do use coconut oil. I will give it a try. I think I was thinking of coconut as a fruit but it is a nut isn't it. Duh. And like I said, I do eat/use coconut oil. Just wasn't thinking it through enough.


thewren said:


> why no coconut? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is adorable. Is this a gift for someone


Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I voted. Wishing Matthew lots of luck.


pacer said:


> More pictures from the artist reception tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, well have had those reactions at times. Mainly just thankful Buddhism saved me and snake aversion training saved Maya because truly he was very hard to see and the only thing that ticked my brain was spotting pink on desert. Only things pink would be cactus flowers and they would be higher, larger, pinker and the field doesn't have cactus, just a few chollas.


It must be quite a sight when all the cacti are in bloom. I've seen photos and they are fantastic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said and so true!


sassafras123 said:


> Matthew, we are all voting for you, but, either way you are a winner and wonderfully talented.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a tremendous honor! Congratulations to your DD #1.



RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> News coming in that a possible suicide bomber has killed 19, 50 injured at a Ariadne Grande concert at Manchester Arena England.


I heard that on the news last night. So horrible for everyone concerned. The parents must have been beside themselves waiting for news of their children.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Squid is done! That's a regular, human-sized dining chair it's sitting on. :sm04:


Great job!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well to me it was pink and sand colored.


Ugh.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from the artist reception tonight.


Thanks for the info re voting. Will certainly do that today. You wouldn't know from Matthew's drawings that he has any problems with his eyes. He is doing a superb job. That is quite a feast table at the reception.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


Congratulations to DD #1.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is adorable. Is this a gift for someone
> 
> ?


Yep, DD's best friend, as she's the one who gave me all the stuffing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There are only 2 of them remaining out of 9 children. Can't believe her mom had the oldest one that just died at age 13. Talk about the hills of Tennessee. My nurse has had a rough life. She lost her son and still helps his wife and she is raising 3 grandchildren from her daughter who has such severe Attention Deficit that she cannot care for the children. She apparently just bounces from one friend to another. My poor nurse has a full time night job and then works for 3 different home health agencies. Her husband took early retirement when his company was shutting down. She has FM as well.
> 
> Thrilled with the tax reduction.... and will save all the pictures to do it all over again next time they jack it up so ridiculously high because I'm pretty sure we aren't going to fix most of the things!!!


Sad news about your nurse's family. I'm sure you are thrilled about the tax reduction. Every little bit helps. Good that you might be able to get a reduction in the cost of your vac.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> We have a continuous news coverage on at the moment. There has just been another panic - hundreds of people running out of a shopping centre. There has been no confirmation of any further incident and it may be a case of a panic situation but as someone said, Manchester is a city on edge. Latest figures are 22 dead and 59 injured, some with life threatening injuries.
> I hope the individual responsible is denied his 5 minutes of fame. I don't need to see his name plastered all over the newspapers.


The news just said that an arrest has been made but that's all I know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


Ooh, Congratulations!!!! That's wonderful, and great that you'll be able to be there. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There are only 2 of them remaining out of 9 children. Can't believe her mom had the oldest one that just died at age 13. Talk about the hills of Tennessee. My nurse has had a rough life. She lost her son and still helps his wife and she is raising 3 grandchildren from her daughter who has such severe Attention Deficit that she cannot care for the children. She apparently just bounces from one friend to another. My poor nurse has a full time night job and then works for 3 different home health agencies. Her husband took early retirement when his company was shutting down. She has FM as well.
> 
> Thrilled with the tax reduction.... and will save all the pictures to do it all over again next time they jack it up so ridiculously high because I'm pretty sure we aren't going to fix most of the things!!!


Wow! That's so sad. That was young, I can't imagine any 13 year old I know having babies and raising them. 
She certainly has a full plate on top of health issues, she's got to be one determined woman for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> It must be quite a sight when all the cacti are in bloom. I've seen photos and they are fantastic.


It is lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well said and so true!


????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ugh.


Agreed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So sad about tragedy in Manchester. Prayers for those who were there and their families.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to call it a night. Sure wish DH would get his car back. I couldn't go anywhere if I did put on real clothes and I do need to run a couple errands before the week-end. Wed. is going to be action packed so guess I'll have to take him to work on Thurs. Friday is the nurse supervisor. We all have a busy week-end with Rachel in, The U2 concert, the Indy race.. Guess I'll get all the phone calls out of the way tomorrow and then get my game face on. Everyone have a good night or day, depending. See you later.


I want to go see U2 live! One of the many things I miss about SA is all the lovely concerts we used to go to, and most were not horribly expensive, especially when the verizon ampitheater was still in operation, it was right behind our house and you could get lawn tickets for most concerts for $10-20.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm up at a crazy hour we just got back from the ER where we took MIL6 hours ago she needs some better care than we can give her right now hopefully just a few days


I hope that she'll be able to come back home soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Reffered one lady to my Workshop and told others I was teaching my friend tomorrow so they could get her to help them! And did show them- and felt she would be able to go home and work it out.


lol, That all works. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is awful that they targeted such youngsters.


It is, most of her fans are young teens and younger, those poor children never hurt anyone. 
It makes me so angry, and those poor kids that did make it will remember an event that should have been fun and exciting as one that was horrifying and probably never want to go to another event again, and who could blame them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's just been on the news that Roger Moore has died aged 89.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, most of her fans are young teens and younger, those poor children never hurt anyone.
> It makes me so angry, and those poor kids that did make it will remember an event that should have been fun and exciting as one that was horrifying and probably never want to go to another event again, and who could blame them.


On the news that one little girl aged 8 is amongst the dead....such a terrible thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm up at a crazy hour we just got back from the ER where we took MIL6 hours ago she needs some better care than we can give her right now hopefully just a few days


I hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping so! Made a delicious meal today with some red cod, cream, mustard, broccoli and seasonings- very easy, and very yummy- treated myself to a small potato.


Yum!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a reminder for those of you who are on Facebook that the voting should be open in Legacy Trust Award Collection for the art competition. This year it is only one day. Please let me know if international friends have any problems with registering your address. I have asked the coordinator to make it more acceptable for the international voters. We are excited to see how he does. Please encourage your friends and family to vote as well. Be sure to vote for 3 artists in order for the vote to count.


Voted, I'll have Marla vote later today, and I'll get all my friends to vote.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Voted, I'll have Marla vote later today, and I'll get all my friends to vote.


I voted too. Good luck Matthew.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> We have a continuous news coverage on at the moment. There has just been another panic - hundreds of people running out of a shopping centre. There has been no confirmation of any further incident and it may be a case of a panic situation but as someone said, Manchester is a city on edge. Latest figures are 22 dead and 59 injured, some with life threatening injuries.
> I hope the individual responsible is denied his 5 minutes of fame. I don't need to see his name plastered all over the newspapers.


Exactly, maybe if they wouldn't be made infamous, they wouldn't be so eager to do such terrible things.

Those poor people from the concert will never be the same, even if they weren't injured, such a terrible thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Actually, I didn't even use half... :sm16: So I may see some new pillows in my future and who knows what else.
> 
> Thanks for the video on the zipper. I enjoy the Crafty Gemini videos and discovered her through the Missouri Star Quilt Company guest appearance she did.


She's also the designer of,those fleece hats I've been making


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's just been on the news that Roger Moore has died aged 89.


I didn't realize he was so old


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I voted.
GD just arrived for the day, we are off to Turtleford to deliver stuff for silent auction to raise money for the hospital & drop off cans & bottles at Sarcan recycle


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's just been on the news that Roger Moore has died aged 89.


Loved him as the Saint. RIP


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> On the news that one little girl aged 8 is amongst the dead....such a terrible thing.


Oh my..it's always tragic, but now seems more so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed they do, though I'd not like to meet one face to face!


Nor would I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, most of her fans are young teens and younger, those poor children never hurt anyone.
> It makes me so angry, and those poor kids that did make it will remember an event that should have been fun and exciting as one that was horrifying and probably never want to go to another event again, and who could blame them.


It is so scarring for everyone- hence no doubt the panic, later, in Manchester, somewhere else when they thought there was another attack. All must be so on edge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's just been on the news that Roger Moore has died aged 89.


This would be one of the 'James Bond' Roger Moore, I guess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> We have a continuous news coverage on at the moment. There has just been another panic - hundreds of people running out of a shopping centre. There has been no confirmation of any further incident and it may be a case of a panic situation but as someone said, Manchester is a city on edge. Latest figures are 22 dead and 59 injured, some with life threatening injuries.
> I hope the individual responsible is denied his 5 minutes of fame. I don't need to see his name plastered all over the newspapers.


I agree, they need to give as little notice to the person(s) that committed such a deed as little as possible, and just focus on the victims.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me too. Deciding on only two others was difficult! So many talented artists.


Yes, it was not an easy decision.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it was not an easy decision.


I so enjoyed all of the art work. I felt Matthew's was outstanding and so voted. He is a winner in my book.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:



> It's just been on the news that Roger Moore has died aged 89.


I hadn't heard, I hope it was an easy passing, I really liked him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hadn't heard, I hope it was an easy passing, I really liked him.


Short battle with cancer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Voted, I'll have Marla vote later today, and I'll get all my friends to vote.


I voted too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This would be one of the 'James Bond' Roger Moore, I guess.


Yes. He was so handsome in his day and a very suave James Bond.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


Congratulations to your DD. What an honour for her. I'm sure you and your DH are bursting with pride, and rightly so.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> We have a continuous news coverage on at the moment. There has just been another panic - hundreds of people running out of a shopping centre. There has been no confirmation of any further incident and it may be a case of a panic situation but as someone said, Manchester is a city on edge. Latest figures are 22 dead and 59 injured, some with life threatening injuries.
> I hope the individual responsible is denied his 5 minutes of fame. I don't need to see his name plastered all over the newspapers.


This is so awful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Margaret!
> 
> I hope I got it right this time- last year it refused me!


I hope it worked for you this time. I spoke to the group when I dropped off the drawing last month about making voting more internationally friendly. Thanks to you and everyone else who has voted. Matthew and I greatly appreciate all of the support we get from you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Phew what a day , beautiful sunny hot day here so I thought I would get everything done early and get gardening done , so at 6am I was ironing washing machine on then grocery shopping , back to quick vacuuming , brush dog , cut side bushes replant plants and cut lawns and 2 front flower bed weeded and sorted . 2 to go , just got in from walking stubborn Annie always fun and games when Mishka s alter ego comes out your play . Husband obviously never fastened her collar right after I washed her yesterday as she just twisted her head and stepped right out of it near the road nearly gave me heart failure but she just sat there looking at me as if to say now what are you going to do , so collar went back on Sargent Major voice came out and she soon moved along now it 9pm and I don't know how long my eyes will stay open but going to try for the next hour at least


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Phew what a day , beautiful sunny hot day here so I thought I would get everything done early and get gardening done , so at 6am I was ironing washing machine on then grocery shopping , back to quick vacuuming , brush dog , cut side bushes replant plants and cut lawns and 2 front flower bed weeded and sorted . 2 to go , just got in from walking stubborn Annie always fun and games when Mishka s alter ego comes out your play . Husband obviously never fastened her collar right after I washed her yesterday as she just twisted her head and stepped right out of it near the road nearly gave me heart failure but she just sat there looking at me as if to say now what are you going to do , so collar went back on Sargent Major voice came out and she soon moved along now it 9pm and I don't know how long my eyes will stay open but going to try for the next hour at least


Wow, you put in a long and hard day. You are fortunate that Mishka just sat there and waited for you and did not take off. You still have her well trained I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes. He was so handsome in his day and a very suave James Bond.


The only Bond film I have seen on the big screen was 'Never say Never' and I have a total blank as to who was playing Bond in that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope it worked for you this time. I spoke to the group when I dropped off the drawing last month about making voting more internationally friendly. Thanks to you and everyone else who has voted. Matthew and I greatly appreciate all of the support we get from you.


I saw that he had 16 votes as I backed out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, you put in a long and hard day. You are fortunate that Mishka just sat there and waited for you and did not take off. You still have her well trained I think.


Couldn't get the word stay out of my mouth fast enough but I know she won't run away from me 99% of the time but I don't think anyone can be a 100% sure , she's fairly well trained never gets up or takes anything and always waits to be told it's just sometimes when she is out walking she just doesn't want to go any further if I give in and say do you want to go home she jumps up and practically runs home


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a reminder for those of you who are on Facebook that the voting should be open in Legac.


I voted!

I think I love Mishka.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Being able to put it on hold at no cost sounds good. That way you can go to KAP without it (travelling with it would sure be tough) but still keep it going again after you get back.
> 
> And what a great help with the tax assessment lowered


 :sm24: :sm24: Exactly. I would stay home before traveling with it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm up at a crazy hour we just got back from the ER where we took MIL6 hours ago she needs some better care than we can give her right now hopefully just a few days


So sorry to hear this, but glad you realized she was needing additional help. Mom hated it when we had to go to the hospital a couple of times but it saved her life. She just turned 95.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, we're pretty excited. She was going to take a pass on the convention this year since she has back to back Braille camps in 3 different cities plus our son's company picnic (which we usually do as a family) around the same time. So, they had to spill the beans that she was getting the award to make sure she fit it into her schedule. It's usually a surprise to all except those who are planning the conference. As the recipient, she is the key note speaker at the banquet too.


Good thing they had to tell her! Just me, but I would have to prepare to be key note speaker or they would just hear a lot of gibberish while I was still in shock mode. Besides, it lets you be there as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I voted!
> 
> I think I love Mishka.


She is funny sometimes especially when she joins in when I'm singing . Husband thinks it's hilarious. He says what do you think of mum's singing and mishka puts her paws over her face


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> We have a continuous news coverage on at the moment. There has just been another panic - hundreds of people running out of a shopping centre. There has been no confirmation of any further incident and it may be a case of a panic situation but as someone said, Manchester is a city on edge. Latest figures are 22 dead and 59 injured, some with life threatening injuries.
> I hope the individual responsible is denied his 5 minutes of fame. I don't need to see his name plastered all over the newspapers.


Hope it is nothing real. Guess I will watch the 5:00 news to get the latest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I voted!
> 
> I think I love Mishka.


I know I do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good thing they had to tell her! Just me, but I would have to prepare to be key note speaker or they would just hear a lot of gibberish while I was still in shock mode. Besides, it lets you be there as well.


Works well all the way around.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> But the other way up makes a swing for a witch!


LOL.... never heard that one.... Guess it needs to be reserved for white witches only...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They are octopuses/octopi. And I know the horseshoe is upside down...when he hung it on the wall, I told him. I've even fixed it and it ends up back that way!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I want to go see U2 live! One of the many things I miss about SA is all the lovely concerts we used to go to, and most were not horribly expensive, especially when the verizon ampitheater was still in operation, it was right behind our house and you could get lawn tickets for most concerts for $10-20.


How cool! Ross Perot (E-Systems) used to sponsor lawn concerts all summer long and they were free, It was a wonderful way to pack a picnic and some wine and spend the evening. I think my favorite was the Everly Brothers. (This was probably 30 years ago.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, most of her fans are young teens and younger, those poor children never hurt anyone.
> It makes me so angry, and those poor kids that did make it will remember an event that should have been fun and exciting as one that was horrifying and probably never want to go to another event again, and who could blame them.


Being unable to find your children in the aftermath has to be the worst feeling possible.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, Mishka is such a personality dog. Love that she puts her paws over her face as comment on how she likes your singing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's just been on the news that Roger Moore has died aged 89.


He certainly was a dapper James Bond. RIP.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, maybe if they wouldn't be made infamous, they wouldn't be so eager to do such terrible things.
> 
> Those poor people from the concert will never be the same, even if they weren't injured, such a terrible thing


I can't understand how anyone can WANT to blow themselves up....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Loved him as the Saint. RIP


Me too... I had forgotten that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Phew what a day , beautiful sunny hot day here so I thought I would get everything done early and get gardening done , so at 6am I was ironing washing machine on then grocery shopping , back to quick vacuuming , brush dog , cut side bushes replant plants and cut lawns and 2 front flower bed weeded and sorted . 2 to go , just got in from walking stubborn Annie always fun and games when Mishka s alter ego comes out your play . Husband obviously never fastened her collar right after I washed her yesterday as she just twisted her head and stepped right out of it near the road nearly gave me heart failure but she just sat there looking at me as if to say now what are you going to do , so collar went back on Sargent Major voice came out and she soon moved along now it 9pm and I don't know how long my eyes will stay open but going to try for the next hour at least


You definitely get the Energizer Bunny Award for the day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is funny sometimes especially when she joins in when I'm singing . Husband thinks it's hilarious. He says what do you think of mum's singing and mishka puts her paws over her face


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Today was not one of my more stellar days. Got up in good spirits and ready to accomplish something but ended up back in bed with ice packs on tummy so didn't get up until after noon. DH had disappeared and still is not home so must be at the farm. I did get a couple phone calls made and think I will go try to do a little ironing before dinner. It is so grey but the rain just won't come. I can hear the wind picking up though. Just hope the weather holds off until Dre'a lands. I'll check back later. Ya'll behave yourselves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


sassafras123 said:


> So sad about tragedy in Manchester. Prayers for those who were there and their families.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did my phone interview for the prescreening for the colonoscopy today (but it may be two weeks before they call to actually schedule and who knows how far after that it will be) and then work. I also voted--I chose two fairly quickly (one being Matthew's, of course!) but narrowing it down to the third choice was hard. Now I'm off to answer the perpetual question, "What's for supper?"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Phew what a day , beautiful sunny hot day here so I thought I would get everything done early and get gardening done , so at 6am I was ironing washing machine on then grocery shopping , back to quick vacuuming , brush dog , cut side bushes replant plants and cut lawns and 2 front flower bed weeded and sorted . 2 to go , just got in from walking stubborn Annie always fun and games when Mishka s alter ego comes out your play . Husband obviously never fastened her collar right after I washed her yesterday as she just twisted her head and stepped right out of it near the road nearly gave me heart failure but she just sat there looking at me as if to say now what are you going to do , so collar went back on Sargent Major voice came out and she soon moved along now it 9pm and I don't know how long my eyes will stay open but going to try for the next hour at least


Wow! You put in quite a day. It's great Mishka didn't run off, scary for you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is funny sometimes especially when she joins in when I'm singing . Husband thinks it's hilarious. He says what do you think of mum's singing and mishka puts her paws over her face


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Being unable to find your children in the aftermath has to be the worst feeling possible.


People must be frantic


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did my phone interview for the prescreening for the colonoscopy today (but it may be two weeks before they call to actually schedule and who knows how far after that it will be) and then work. I also voted--I chose two fairly quickly (one being Matthew's, of course!) but narrowing it down to the third choice was hard. Now I'm off to answer the perpetual question, "What's for supper?"


I'm glad I'm not the only one with that perpetual question. Sometimes I'd like to say popcorn????
Tonight I have to do 2 suppers, GKs need to be ready to go to ball at 5:30 so they are getting leftover tortellini, DS brought fresh fish last night so we will eat fish later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today has been a frustrating day at the embroidery machine. I've been working on things for the KAP silent auction and one of the items I was really excited about has been a blow out. The design (actually 2 of them) is corrupted. I have been in touch with the designer who lives in South Africa more times than I can count. She has sent new files, different formats, you name it and still the same issue. I KNOW it is not my machine as all other designs are stitching out just fine. Both of us are seriously frustrated on finding a fix. Feel really frustrated with the wasted hours and hours not to mention supplies. Putting it aside for now and moving on to something else to work on. Will either get the corrupted files replaced or $$ refunded eventually but just can't deal with it anymore right now. Rant over; putting on a happy face.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh, so very sorry. You have such a good heart to be making these things and that they are going wrong is so devastating when you have tried so hard. I am hoping that you will be able to get the files fixed so you can continue your artistry and recoup your losses in materials. This is not possible, I know, in time. Commiseration with you for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Phew what a day , beautiful sunny hot day here so I thought I would get everything done early and get gardening done , so at 6am I was ironing washing machine on then grocery shopping , back to quick vacuuming , brush dog , cut side bushes replant plants and cut lawns and 2 front flower bed weeded and sorted . 2 to go , just got in from walking stubborn Annie always fun and games when Mishka s alter ego comes out your play . Husband obviously never fastened her collar right after I washed her yesterday as she just twisted her head and stepped right out of it near the road nearly gave me heart failure but she just sat there looking at me as if to say now what are you going to do , so collar went back on Sargent Major voice came out and she soon moved along now it 9pm and I don't know how long my eyes will stay open but going to try for the next hour at least


No did the washing machine really need ironing? LOL!
You certainly did a full days work, goodness. 
Silly Mishka. lol Glad she didn't dash off when the collar slipped off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How cool! Ross Perot (E-Systems) used to sponsor lawn concerts all summer long and they were free, It was a wonderful way to pack a picnic and some wine and spend the evening. I think my favorite was the Everly Brothers. (This was probably 30 years ago.)


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Being unable to find your children in the aftermath has to be the worst feeling possible.


I can't even begin to imagine the horror that would overtake me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, boo on the software...hope it's resolved soon. I know how it feels to be interrupted in the middle of a project.

Good looking sock, Kaye Jo!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, oh dear, glad you could rant it out. Very frustrating. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, boo on the software...hope it's resolved soon. I know how it feels to be interrupted in the middle of a project.
> 
> Good looking sock, Kaye Jo!


Thank you Sorlenna, it was a nice easy knit, going to cast on the mate as soon as I eat dinner. 
Gwen, I too hope that you are able to get the software problem fixed, that's so frustrating when things don't work the way they should, especially when you are on a time crunch and spent money on it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


Very nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

nice....looks warm.


Poledra65 said:


> W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too. 

Congrats to Rookies DD. What an honor for her. So glad they let her know so you two can celebrate with her. 

Great knitting posted so far this week. I am working on the American Girl clothes. Have the main outfits done; now need to do the accessories. After I sew in ends and such, I'll post. Dobby was stuffed and given to DD1 to finish. I'll have to remember to ask her to send me a pic. Stalled on my Gaga shroud but will get going on that soon. 

Kate, nice that you had a good time in NYC and on your cruise. But I know you are happy to be home. 

Off to finish up organizing things for tomorrow. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> nice....looks warm.


Thank you, it fits perfectly, should be great in Yellowstone in my hiking boots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too.
> 
> ...


Definitely keeping your family and Brenda in prayers.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


Nice sock! Love the two-color. You do nice work, Kaye.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only Bond film I have seen on the big screen was 'Never say Never' and I have a total blank as to who was playing Bond in that one.


I don't remember either but there is a James Bond marathon going on right now. Maybe I'll come across it. I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw that he had 16 votes as I backed out.


I didn't know we could see the votes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is funny sometimes especially when she joins in when I'm singing . Husband thinks it's hilarious. He says what do you think of mum's singing and mishka puts her paws over her face


I wish your DH could get a picture of that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How cool! Ross Perot (E-Systems) used to sponsor lawn concerts all summer long and they were free, It was a wonderful way to pack a picnic and some wine and spend the evening. I think my favorite was the Everly Brothers. (This was probably 30 years ago.)


We have lots of lawn concerts here and I've heard they're well attended. I might get to go this summer. They are free.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can't understand how anyone can WANT to blow themselves up....


Supposedly they believe there will be umpteen virgins awaiting their arrival wherever it is they go after they blow themselves up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Today was not one of my more stellar days. Got up in good spirits and ready to accomplish something but ended up back in bed with ice packs on tummy so didn't get up until after noon. DH had disappeared and still is not home so must be at the farm. I did get a couple phone calls made and think I will go try to do a little ironing before dinner. It is so grey but the rain just won't come. I can hear the wind picking up though. Just hope the weather holds off until Dre'a lands. I'll check back later. Ya'll behave yourselves.


Sorry to hear that. What caused your pain?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too.
> 
> ...


Condolences to DSIL. Of course, prayers for the whole Miller family. Sorry about your friend breaking her arm and wrist. She'll probably need lots of therapy once the cast is off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Nice sock! Love the two-color. You do nice work, Kaye.


Thank you, I like the colors, will definitely be making more of these in different colors. The brown is more a greenish brown than shows in the photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Supposedly they believe there will be umpteen virgins awaiting their arrival wherever it is they go after they blow themselves up.


 I hope that they are sorely disappointed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Was going to say Friday again but as it's actually 3 of clock in the middle of the night I guess it's Saturday and even though I can't stop yawning I can't sleep, so here I am .
> Grampa moser knew exactly what he was doing , which really wasn't very nice , he should at least have paid for the food and upkeep of the kittens .
> Had some news here that upset me today , one of my youngest sons former classmates is in prison waiting to stand trial for attempted murder and assaulting police officers ,I used to know this young man very well as he was in my nursery and then in the same class as my son through school , he was a very quiet polite child who loved dinosaurs and drawing but one who started to change when he got to 15 changed friends and started to drink . A few weeks ago in the middle of the nearest town he beat his girlfriend almost to death even using a metal bar and attacked the police officers who arrested him . He had LSD in his system . The poor young girl is in an enforced coma in critical conditions
> So many lives now ruined because of bad choices


Just getting here. Saying prayers for the young lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they are sorely disappointed.


Me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest had someone try to shove a tablet in his mouth in a bar in Edmonton, he was at the top of some stairs & threw the guy down the stairs, bouncers came running, when DS told them what happened the bouncers quickly jumped on the guy, I hope they turned him over to the cops


 :sm06: I'm glad your son was able to stop it and the bouncers confined him until police arrested him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did my phone interview for the prescreening for the colonoscopy today (but it may be two weeks before they call to actually schedule and who knows how far after that it will be) and then work. I also voted--I chose two fairly quickly (one being Matthew's, of course!) but narrowing it down to the third choice was hard. Now I'm off to answer the perpetual question, "What's for supper?"


Shoot.... I was supposed to call Dr. to see when my last one was... I think I know but wanted to be sure because it is bound to come up when I talk with GP tomorrow. Phone interview pre-screen? That's a new one on me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with that perpetual question. Sometimes I'd like to say popcorn????
> Tonight I have to do 2 suppers, GKs need to be ready to go to ball at 5:30 so they are getting leftover tortellini, DS brought fresh fish last night so we will eat fish later.


When DD came home from college and stayed a bit to long, she asked that question. My answer, "Whatever you're fixing". How times change. She is now doing catering on the side.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been a frustrating day at the embroidery machine. I've been working on things for the KAP silent auction and one of the items I was really excited about has been a blow out. The design (actually 2 of them) is corrupted. I have been in touch with the designer who lives in South Africa more times than I can count. She has sent new files, different formats, you name it and still the same issue. I KNOW it is not my machine as all other designs are stitching out just fine. Both of us are seriously frustrated on finding a fix. Feel really frustrated with the wasted hours and hours not to mention supplies. Putting it aside for now and moving on to something else to work on. Will either get the corrupted files replaced or $$ refunded eventually but just can't deal with it anymore right now. Rant over; putting on a happy face.


And we know you just had the machine repaired. At least you are smart enough to know the file is corrupted. I'd probably waste even more time and supplies. Knowing you, you'll come up with something great.
:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


Love it. (I didn't order book and have forgotten name. Remind me.)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think anyone of them hairstyles would be an improvement on mine ,
> Anyone got any tips on what to use to make hair shine or at least look clean, I wash mine using shampoo then conditioner and within hours it looks dull and as if it needs washing again


Stop using conditioner.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too.
> 
> ...


Condolences, Kathy. I'm sure the loss was even more difficult because it seemed he was rallying. Sending healing vibes to Brenda. Both sides affected, what a bummer. Hope she heals quickly and does not need surgery. Glad DGS was home for a little bit anyhow. Can't wait to see the doll clothes. They are fun to do and will be so loved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't remember either but there is a James Bond marathon going on right now. Maybe I'll come across it. I'll let you know if I do.


That would be great, Liz!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> We have lots of lawn concerts here and I've heard they're well attended. I might get to go this summer. They are free.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Free is my favorite price.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know we could see the votes.


Showed as the number of 'likes'.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Supposedly they believe there will be umpteen virgins awaiting their arrival wherever it is they go after they blow themselves up.


Brainwashing is a powerful thing. There are going to be a lot of disappointed fanatics....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that. What caused your pain?


 Same old broken record. NO real pain. The skin under dressing in one spot is just itching so badly I can't stand it. Cold helps for a bit and laying under fan to keep body temp. down helps and having binder off helps so I just combined them all and went back to sleep. It was a grey, rainy and cold day anyhow so really didn't miss much...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, hope your cat gets better & the little donkey too. We aren't sure if the cow doesn't have enough milk or if the calf is just not right, we treated for scouers & it was better for a while but DS said it was back now???? DH said, some just die, so we will see. DS tried to bottle feed him but he wouldn't do that so tubed him again, I can't imagine having that tube shoved in him is very comfy. I hope he either gets better or goes soon, no good to be so sickly, poor thing.
> 
> Yesterday DH was complaining, he bought 6 pair of McGregor socks a couple of months ago, $10/pair & they are falling apart.???? I told him maybe I should try making him some, I'm not sure he would wear them when I'm done. Do any of you make them for your DHs? I use 64 stitches for me but would need to make them wider for him


I use 72 stitches for DH. Basic pattern. No frills. DH wears size 12 US shoe. Size 2 needles. If you use a worsted weight cast on 60 stitches.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stop using conditioner.


I tried that yesterday and did a vinegar rinse. I just need to come up with a decent hairstyle now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just today completed this Guernsey in Sea Green 5 ply, it is Alice Starmore's Scarborough design- nice to be able to swap and change my jerseys. My bum bag goes everywhere with me- the little holster holds my dad's Swiss Army knife- I mostly use the scissors.


Nicely done!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too.
> 
> ...


Busy time. Prayers for your family and friend. See you soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it. (I didn't order book and have forgotten name. Remind me.)


I just realized I messed up though, didn't read good enough, it should have been 16 rows of rib and then 25 rows of stockinette, I just did 25 rib, but I'm happy with it so if it doesn't count for the prize drawings, I'm okay with that. 
Nancy Bush, Folk Socks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too.
> 
> ...


Sending sympathy and prayers. So sorry to hear.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just realized I messed up though, didn't read good enough, it should have been 16 rows of rib and then 25 rows of stockinette, I just did 25 rib, but I'm happy with it so if it doesn't count for the prize drawings, I'm okay with that.
> Nancy Bush, Folk Socks


You didn't mess up, just made a design decision. Just be sure to do the same on the second sock!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I tried that yesterday and did a vinegar rinse. I just need to come up with a decent hairstyle now!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have done a 52 page marathon reading. Congratulations to Rookie Retiree's DD. Prayers for all, especially those in the U.K. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow and go to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You didn't mess up, just made a design decision. Just be sure to do the same on the second sock!!!!


LOL! That's how I found the difference, checking to see how many rows on sock two needed rib.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, Mishka is such a personality dog. Love that she puts her paws over her face as comment on how she likes your singing.


I'm thinking she is trying to block her ears ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, great job, love the colors..
Kathy, glad you could be with DSIL when his dad died. Will keep the Millers and Brenda in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking she is trying to block her ears ????


????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with that perpetual question. Sometimes I'd like to say popcorn????
> Tonight I have to do 2 suppers, GKs need to be ready to go to ball at 5:30 so they are getting leftover tortellini, DS brought fresh fish last night so we will eat fish later.


I sometimes answer nothing tonight the cook is on strike , last night it was chicken and chorizo pasta bake which I love because it's so easy and they love because it's pasta and delicious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been a frustrating day at the embroidery machine. I've been working on things for the KAP silent auction and one of the items I was really excited about has been a blow out. The design (actually 2 of them) is corrupted. I have been in touch with the designer who lives in South Africa more times than I can count. She has sent new files, different formats, you name it and still the same issue. I KNOW it is not my machine as all other designs are stitching out just fine. Both of us are seriously frustrated on finding a fix. Feel really frustrated with the wasted hours and hours not to mention supplies. Putting it aside for now and moving on to something else to work on. Will either get the corrupted files replaced or $$ refunded eventually but just can't deal with it anymore right now. Rant over; putting on a happy face.


Sorry to hear that it's been a wasted hours frustrating day Gwen but I'm glad it not a problem with the sewing machine as I thought when I started reading


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nicely done!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


Sock looks lovely Kaye Jo, I've not tried different coloured heels and toes yet, when I do hope they turn out as lovely as yours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> No did the washing machine really need ironing? LOL!
> You certainly did a full days work, goodness.
> Silly Mishka. lol Glad she didn't dash off when the collar slipped off.


Knew I should have put a comma in , the Wasing machine doesn't need ironing but does need a kick it's starting to sound like an aeroplane taking off ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I don't remember either but there is a James Bond marathon going on right now. Maybe I'll come across it. I'll let you know if I do.


Is it the one were Sean Connery plays James Bond again and that's why it seems called never say never again as he swore he would never play James Bond again


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knew I should have put a comma in , the Wasing machine doesn't need ironing but does need a kick it's starting to sound like an aeroplane taking off ????


I bought a new machine. I sent it back three times with various issues. Called the manufacturer and held the phone to the machine. It sounds like a bearing is going out. NOPE... That is the way it sounds. I literally have to close the laundry room door and then I'm afraid I won't hear it when the melodic finishing tune goes off. They have made it so much "better" it is a royal pain to use. You can't add clothes once the water starts. You have to turn it off and start over to change a setting Haven't figured out how to soak anything in it. The soap dispenser really doesn't make sense.
So much for updating!!! (Took mom's front loaders when we moved her. HATED those.) Guess I'm just an old fashioned gal.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is it the one were Sean Connery plays James Bond again and that's why it seems called never say never again as he swore he would never play James Bond again


Yes that's the one, and Rowan Atkinson is playing his offsider Felix Leitner. Hubby and I have seen every single one of the 007 movies. Roger Moore was definitely one of the best portrayer of Bond.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today has been a frustrating day at the embroidery machine. I've been working on things for the KAP silent auction and one of the items I was really excited about has been a blow out. The design (actually 2 of them) is corrupted. I have been in touch with the designer who lives in South Africa more times than I can count. She has sent new files, different formats, you name it and still the same issue. I KNOW it is not my machine as all other designs are stitching out just fine. Both of us are seriously frustrated on finding a fix. Feel really frustrated with the wasted hours and hours not to mention supplies. Putting it aside for now and moving on to something else to work on. Will either get the corrupted files replaced or $$ refunded eventually but just can't deal with it anymore right now. Rant over; putting on a happy face.


Rant away, I'd be frustrated too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


Looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I use 72 stitches for DH. Basic pattern. No frills. DH wears size 12 US shoe. Size 2 needles. If you use a worsted weight cast on 60 stitches.


Thanks, Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well that's never happened before unless I was ill . Woke up at my usually very early hours was out with mishka at 5 came home just after 6 sat on the couch next thing I know it's 8o clock now sat here thinking I need a strong coffee to wake me up properly , where is the waitress when you need her half asleep I expect ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Yes that's the one, and Rowan Atkinson is playing his offsider Felix Leitner. Hubby and I have seen every single one of the 007 movies. Roger Moore was definitely one of the best portrayer of Bond.


I liked Roger Moore too was never a fan of Sean Connery don't watch the new ones not sure why


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your DSILs loss. Sending condolences to all the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have done a 52 page marathon reading. Congratulations to Rookie Retiree's DD. Prayers for all, especially those in the U.K. Time to make DH's lunch for tomorrow and go to bed.


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is funny sometimes especially when she joins in when I'm singing . Husband thinks it's hilarious. He says what do you think of mum's singing and mishka puts her paws over her face


How hilarious


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sometimes answer nothing tonight the cook is on strike , last night it was chicken and chorizo pasta bake which I love because it's so easy and they love because it's pasta and delicious


When asked what was for tea my DM used to reply, "A run round the table and a kick at the cat!" :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight. 
This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No did the washing machine really need ironing? LOL!
> You certainly did a full days work, goodness.
> Silly Mishka. lol Glad she didn't dash off when the collar slipped off.


I have almost commented ironing the washing machine a few times. What a household, ironing washing machines and dogs who cover their eyes at the sound of Sonya singing. Maybe she sings while she irons and that is what is what Mishka is despairing off


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about DSIL's father- always a hard time for families. Hope your friend has an uneventful recovery from the broken wrist.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Supposedly they believe there will be umpteen virgins awaiting their arrival wherever it is they go after they blow themselves up.


Apparently another translation of the word is almonds- they will be rather disappointed if they find a pile of almonds waiting for them!
And this is for the men so what is there for the women?-sure wouldn't be an incentive for me. Don't think Muhammed would have considered women doing so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> W hoohoo, first sock done, now to finish the second.


That looks good- a nice easy pattern but with something to lift the solid colour


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking she is trying to block her ears ????


Just despairing that any one would be stupid enough to iron the washing machine :sm02: 
(I did manage to work out what you were saying but ironing it is much more fun than putting it on)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sometimes answer nothing tonight the cook is on strike , last night it was chicken and chorizo pasta bake which I love because it's so easy and they love because it's pasta and delicious


Sounds good- easy and delicious is what I like


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When asked what was for tea my DM used to reply, "A run round the table and a kick at the cat!" :sm06: :sm09:


We used to be told Air Pie and water.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


Could they even say it?
I could never work out why beginning readers had made up words in them- how does that help a learning reader to read?
Maryanne took 5 terms to learn to read her first word (just over a school year as 4 terms a year) as they was no consistency in words. And then after a couple of months of us working with her on ladybird books which had consistency of words (and ensured that they all appeared again and again) she was reading. This wasn't only the method we used versus the schools method that resulted in this but had a lot to do with it. And as Vicky was kindly telling her big sister the words in her readers we figured Vicky needed to learn to read so we separated them and used the same books. 
When she started I told her teacher that Vicky could read. Word got back to me later that she had said to the special ed teacher (who worked with Vicky to stretch her reading) that she had said 'Mum said she was reading, but I didn't think she meant reading!' Having a daughter who wasn't reading at the end of the school year and then coming and saying my other was reading Robyn clearly expected that I thought Vicky was reading becuase she recognised a few words. But I knew the difference


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> When asked what was for tea my DM used to reply, "A run round the table and a kick at the cat!" :sm06: :sm09:


That's a new one. I can't rember even asking and I took over cooking dinner when I was 16 so sometimes I was the only one who knew.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


Hope it's a fun show. Prayers for DB.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds good- easy and delicious is what I like


Not a dish I'm familiar with so need to check it out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Phew what a day , beautiful sunny hot day here so I thought I would get everything done early and get gardening done , so at 6am I was ironing washing machine on then grocery shopping , back to quick vacuuming , brush dog , cut side bushes replant plants and cut lawns and 2 front flower bed weeded and sorted . 2 to go , just got in from walking stubborn Annie always fun and games when Mishka s alter ego comes out your play . Husband obviously never fastened her collar right after I washed her yesterday as she just twisted her head and stepped right out of it near the road nearly gave me heart failure but she just sat there looking at me as if to say now what are you going to do , so collar went back on Sargent Major voice came out and she soon moved along now it 9pm and I don't know how long my eyes will stay open but going to try for the next hour at least


Oh boy I am exhausted just reading all that you got done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I like the colors, will definitely be making more of these in different colors. The brown is more a greenish brown than shows in the photo.


Great job on the sock. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not a dish I'm familiar with so need to check it out.


Maybe Sonya could post the recipe? Hint hint


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I bought a new machine. I sent it back three times with various issues. Called the manufacturer and held the phone to the machine. It sounds like a bearing is going out. NOPE... That is the way it sounds. I literally have to close the laundry room door and then I'm afraid I won't hear it when the melodic finishing tune goes off. They have made it so much "better" it is a royal pain to use. You can't add clothes once the water starts. You have to turn it off and start over to change a setting Haven't figured out how to soak anything in it. The soap dispenser really doesn't make sense.
> So much for updating!!! (Took mom's front loaders when we moved her. HATED those.) Guess I'm just an old fashioned gal.


Thank goodness we can still buy top loaders here. I dont want to have to change to a front loader.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well that's never happened before unless I was ill . Woke up at my usually very early hours was out with mishka at 5 came home just after 6 sat on the couch next thing I know it's 8o clock now sat here thinking I need a strong coffee to wake me up properly , where is the waitress when you need her half asleep I expect ????


LOL. Yes it is hard to get good help. LOL. Glad you managed to get a bit extra sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


LOL Good luck! :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank goodness we can still buy top loaders here. I dont want to have to change to a front loader.


The front loader here has a button for adding item- the water levels are so low now that the old problem of water rushing out doesn't occur is my understanding. And the quick cycle is only 30 minutes. 
But it is a Fisher and Pyeckel (sp?) and David hates them. But I love any of them- unfortunately the one we had broke down just out of warranty so David won't let me get one. Even though they are reasonably priced and do just what I want! And easy to operate- I can see what to do with this without needing to get a book out to do something a bit different.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is it the one were Sean Connery plays James Bond again and that's why it seems called never say never again as he swore he would never play James Bond again


That is the one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


Luck, and prayers for DB.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences to your DSIL on the passing of his father and also sympathy for your friend Brenda. Sending prayers for both and their respective families.



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spent a busy few days at home; shopping for my DSIL's birthday party, picking up DGS, doctor's and bank appts, van in shop for headlights and tire rotation, plus some knitting thrown in. Sunday, we went to the hospital where DSIL's father was taken after a stroke. The family had the respirator taken out. He did start breathing on his own but died this afternoon. DGS has to go back to Alaska tomorrow as his unit is getting ready to deploy in the next couple months. I'll take him to the airport in the morning. So, please keep the Miller family in your prayers. Also found out that a good friend fell and broke her right arm and left wrist on Monday. Luckily no surgery is needed at this time but she'll be in cast for several weeks. Please keep Brenda in your thoughts, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I especially like what to me looked like a thin decorative stitch within the lighter color at the top. They do look like good socks for your hiking boots.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I like the colors, will definitely be making more of these in different colors. The brown is more a greenish brown than shows in the photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is one only potential reader of the Tea Party with a birthday today- Caren's pjs loves crotchet,

I am getting forgetful, KAP people will know- I think that is Jamie.

Anyway,

a great big *Happy Birthday*


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Showed as the number of 'likes'.


I should have seen that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I should have seen that.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Brainwashing is a powerful thing. There are going to be a lot of disappointed fanatics....


Unfortunately, they take too many good people with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Same old broken record. NO real pain. The skin under dressing in one spot is just itching so badly I can't stand it. Cold helps for a bit and laying under fan to keep body temp. down helps and having binder off helps so I just combined them all and went back to sleep. It was a grey, rainy and cold day anyhow so really didn't miss much...


If it helps, then that's what you must do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one only potential reader of the Tea Party with a birthday today- Caren's pjs loves crotchet,
> 
> I am getting forgetful, KAP people will know- I think that is Jamie.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's Jamie!! Happy Birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is it the one were Sean Connery plays James Bond again and that's why it seems called never say never again as he swore he would never play James Bond again


Maybe. If it was one of the earlier ones then it was likely him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear that your DB is in the hospital again. Will keep him on my prayer list. You are certainly a good grandma going to Luke's school show. Thank goodness pyscho gran is not going with you. That is a positive! I can just imagine 3 and 4 years old trying to sing supercalafragilsticexpialidocious (or however it is spelled); you'd think they would have picked something they could at least say! LOL



KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I bought a new machine. I sent it back three times with various issues. Called the manufacturer and held the phone to the machine. It sounds like a bearing is going out. NOPE... That is the way it sounds. I literally have to close the laundry room door and then I'm afraid I won't hear it when the melodic finishing tune goes off. They have made it so much "better" it is a royal pain to use. You can't add clothes once the water starts. You have to turn it off and start over to change a setting Haven't figured out how to soak anything in it. The soap dispenser really doesn't make sense.
> So much for updating!!! (Took mom's front loaders when we moved her. HATED those.) Guess I'm just an old fashioned gal.


Mine is an LG front loader and it vibrates badly when it's spinning. I thought it wasn't level but that's not the problem. It didn't do that at my other house so I don't know what the problem is. Otherwise, the machine works fine. I have a pause button on mine so I can add more clothes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your right...saw it on FB. Happy Birthday Jamie.


Lurker 2 said:


> There is one only potential reader of the Tea Party with a birthday today- Caren's pjs loves crotchet,
> 
> I am getting forgetful, KAP people will know- I think that is Jamie.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes that's the one, and Rowan Atkinson is playing his offsider Felix Leitner. Hubby and I have seen every single one of the 007 movies. Roger Moore was definitely one of the best portrayer of Bond.


I liked him too. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> When asked what was for tea my DM used to reply, "A run round the table and a kick at the cat!" :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Was up until stupid o'clock so slept in a little today. Was actually knitting a little cuddle toy for a baby. (it is on ravelry, called cuddle toy by Annie Dempsey. Very simple and depending on what style ears you put on it determine if it is a bunny, bear, cat or dog. I've got to put the face on it (need to locate my embroidery thread) then stuff it and close it up. Need to get busy so will TTYL. Prayers for everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The front loader here has a button for adding item- the water levels are so low now that the old problem of water rushing out doesn't occur is my understanding. And the quick cycle is only 30 minutes.
> But it is a Fisher and Pyeckel (sp?) and David hates them. But I love any of them- unfortunately the one we had broke down just out of warranty so David won't let me get one. Even though they are reasonably priced and do just what I want! And easy to operate- I can see what to do with this without needing to get a book out to do something a bit different.


Over here they are nearly all front loaders. The only top loader I ever had was a 'twin-tub' where you washed and rinsed in one half and then had to transfer all the wet washing into the spin-drier half to spin off, and as I owned this when I was first washing nappies I was very glad to change to an automatic front loader! The one I have now is ok, but fortunately it has a quick 30 minute wash as every other programme takes forever! You now can't buy machines that take in hot and cold water, as my old one did, they are all cold water only. This is meant to be more eco friendly, but it must use up more power heating up the water from cold surely? I also miss the dial my old one had as you could see where in the cycle it was, now I have no idea how much longer it's going to be! Shouldn't really complain when I remember my gran telling me about getting up at 6am to light the boiler when it was her turn for the wash house (1930's) and it taking all day to get a washing done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


Prayers for your DB. Is he diabetic? Must be very serious for him to be kept in hospital that long. Hope it clears up quickly and he can get home in time to celebrate his 60th there. Keeping fingers crossed that this concert will be more enjoyable than the last. Let us know. That seems a high cost to go to a children's concert!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, that's Jamie!! Happy Birthday.


From me too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Apparently another translation of the word is almonds- they will be rather disappointed if they find a pile of almonds waiting for them!
> And this is for the men so what is there for the women?-sure wouldn't be an incentive for me. Don't think Muhammed would have considered women doing so.


Women aren't worth considering in that part of the world. :sm14: so I don't know how they entice them to commit suicide.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank goodness we can still buy top loaders here. I dont want to have to change to a front loader.


I know that a few of you don't like the front loader but I do. I use less water and find that it's much easier on the clothes. What don't you like about it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Prayers for your DB. Is he diabetic? Must be very serious for him to be kept in hospital that long. Hope it clears up quickly and he can get home in time to celebrate his 60th there. Keeping fingers crossed that this concert will be more enjoyable than the last. Let us know. That seems a high cost to go to a children's concert!


Yes, DB is diabetic and he also has a heart condition. Decided at the last minute to be a bad grandma and didn't go to the school concert as my stomach has been a bit odd today....that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! He will never know if I was there or not. Seemingly it was YMCA they were performing and he had already said that he would sing this time, but he wasn't doing the actions! They must make quite a bit from the concert as it is on for 3 nights and 1 afternoon although the nursery only perform on the afternoon show. Next year when Luke is in school I'll be let off as his mum & dad will be able to go to an evening performance! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here they are nearly all front loaders. The only top loader I ever had was a 'twin-tub' where you washed and rinsed in one half and then had to transfer all the wet washing into the spin-drier half to spin off, and as I owned this when I was first washing nappies I was very glad to change to an automatic front loader! The one I have now is ok, but fortunately it has a quick 30 minute wash as every other programme takes forever! You now can't buy machines that take in hot and cold water, as my old one did, they are all cold water only. This is meant to be more eco friendly, but it must use up more power heating up the water from cold surely? I also miss the dial my old one had as you could see where in the cycle it was, now I have no idea how much longer it's going to be! Shouldn't really complain when I remember my gran telling me about getting up at 6am to light the boiler when it was her turn for the wash house (1930's) and it taking all day to get a washing done.


Mine tells me how many minutes left. Only takes cold as well. I wonder that sometimes- especially if you have solar hot water and for much of the year aren't paying for hot water. But then I would use cold anyway when it is that warm. I think though it is becuase they use so little water now that very little needs to be heated and the machine heats it to the temperature it is set for rather than trying to guess how hot the hot water coming into the machine might be.
Front loaders are only just becoming common over here- my first front loader was in England.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one only potential reader of the Tea Party with a birthday today- Caren's pjs loves crotchet,
> 
> I am getting forgetful, KAP people will know- I think that is Jamie.
> 
> ...


And a Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know that a few of you don't like the front loader but I do. I use less water and find that it's much easier on the clothes. What don't you like about it?


When it comes to washing woollens etc I'm very glad to have a front loader. Much better water consumption.
But they have not had quick cycles until recently or allowed you to add things to it. I must recheck my book as as far as I know my quickest cycle is over an hour- and I don't like that. Also if on the floor they are harder to get clothes out off as so much lower. Ours is slightly raised but does need watching as it sometimes goes for walks- and a drop of about 12 inches would not be good for it (and as it is currently also my draining board not good for the dishes draining on it!).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here they are nearly all front loaders. The only top loader I ever had was a 'twin-tub' where you washed and rinsed in one half and then had to transfer all the wet washing into the spin-drier half to spin off, and as I owned this when I was first washing nappies I was very glad to change to an automatic front loader! The one I have now is ok, but fortunately it has a quick 30 minute wash as every other programme takes forever! You now can't buy machines that take in hot and cold water, as my old one did, they are all cold water only. This is meant to be more eco friendly, but it must use up more power heating up the water from cold surely? I also miss the dial my old one had as you could see where in the cycle it was, now I have no idea how much longer it's going to be! Shouldn't really complain when I remember my gran telling me about getting up at 6am to light the boiler when it was her turn for the wash house (1930's) and it taking all day to get a washing done.


Mine has a hot and cold water wash but since my detergent is for cold water, that's all I ever use. I have a short 30 minute cycle too and that's what I use. None of my clothes get soiled enough to use the longer wash and it does show how many minutes are left in the cycle. When I went out on my own, I had an apartment in an old mansion where there were no laundry facilities. I did my wash by hand using the old scrub method. Think of how much fun I had washing sheets :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sock looks lovely Kaye Jo, I've not tried different coloured heels and toes yet, when I do hope they turn out as lovely as yours


Thank you, I'm surprised that I can't even feel the join in the heel or the toe. I do love them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, DB is diabetic and he also has a heart condition. Decided at the last minute to be a bad grandma and didn't go to the school concert as my stomach has been a bit odd today....that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! He will never know if I was there or not. Seemingly it was YMCA they were performing and he had already said that he would sing this time, but he wasn't doing the actions! They must make quite a bit from the concert as it is on for 3 nights and 1 afternoon although the nursery only perform on the afternoon show. Next year when Luke is in school I'll be let off as his mum & dad will be able to go to an evening performance! :sm09:


Then I understand why they would keep him in the hospital. You're right, your grandson probably wouldn't have seen you there anyway and better to stay away if you weren't feeling well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knew I should have put a comma in , the Wasing machine doesn't need ironing but does need a kick it's starting to sound like an aeroplane taking off ????


LOL! Mine has a load in it now, it sounds like a jet when it gets off balance. lol
It's supposed to be 82f today, so want laundry done early so I can get it all out on the line to dry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes that's the one, and Rowan Atkinson is playing his offsider Felix Leitner. Hubby and I have seen every single one of the 007 movies. Roger Moore was definitely one of the best portrayer of Bond.


I've seen them all too. 
I loved Roger Moore, likes Sean Connery, and love Daniel Craig. I think Daniel Craig epitomises Bond best of anyone other than Moore. I love Pierce Brosnan, but not my favorite Bond for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> When it comes to washing woollens etc I'm very glad to have a front loader. Much better water consumption.
> But they have not had quick cycles until recently or allowed you to add things to it. I must recheck my book as as far as I know my quickest cycle is over an hour- and I don't like that. Also if on the floor they are harder to get clothes out off as so much lower. Ours is slightly raised but does need watching as it sometimes goes for walks- and a drop of about 12 inches would not be good for it (and as it is currently also my draining board not good for the dishes draining on it!).


Mine sits on the floor too but there are stands to elevate them. I didn't buy one. You'd also have to buy one for the dryer so that they would match. I think it would have added $400+ to the cost.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shoot.... I was supposed to call Dr. to see when my last one was... I think I know but wanted to be sure because it is bound to come up when I talk with GP tomorrow. Phone interview pre-screen? That's a new one on me.


They ask questions about medical history and meds (easy for me as I take none) and explain the procedure (but have been through the process with Bub so have some info) because it's the first one. I guess having the nurse do it over the phone saves time in the office or prep room?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> When asked what was for tea my DM used to reply, "A run round the table and a kick at the cat!" :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm16: 
LOL! When David asks, I usually just say food.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm16:
> LOL! When David asks, I usually just say food.


My MIL would say, take a cold tater! (Potato)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Jamie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I will get caught up soon, I hope...back in a bit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, prayers for your DB. Two weeks in a hospital is a long, long time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


Oh dear, I sure hope that they get that under control and he doesn't need any more surgeries, very glad that his other foot is healing well from that surgery. 
LOL! Luke is too funny, I sure hope that the show goes well and is better than last year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks good- a nice easy pattern but with something to lift the solid colour


Yes, it's really easy, if I read directions a bit better it'd have a bit more cream at the top. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jamie, Happy Birthday, hope you have a special day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great job on the sock. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The front loader here has a button for adding item- the water levels are so low now that the old problem of water rushing out doesn't occur is my understanding. And the quick cycle is only 30 minutes.
> But it is a Fisher and Pyeckel (sp?) and David hates them. But I love any of them- unfortunately the one we had broke down just out of warranty so David won't let me get one. Even though they are reasonably priced and do just what I want! And easy to operate- I can see what to do with this without needing to get a book out to do something a bit different.


My vote is that if you are the one doing the laundry, you get to choose. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I especially like what to me looked like a thin decorative stitch within the lighter color at the top. They do look like good socks for your hiking boots.


it is a 4 row pattern design, easy but looks lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one only potential reader of the Tea Party with a birthday today- Caren's pjs loves crotchet,
> 
> I am getting forgetful, KAP people will know- I think that is Jamie.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE!!!!
Hope it's fabulous!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They ask questions about medical history and meds (easy for me as I take none) and explain the procedure (but have been through the process with Bub so have some info) because it's the first one. I guess having the nurse do it over the phone saves time in the office or prep room?


I gather these are a routine procedure? Nothing that requires major prep or sedation is routine here. Only if pre-disposing conditions are colonoscopies done (or symptoms of course). Otherwise it is sending off a sample to check for the presence of blood. 
The oh so popular Pap smear would be the most invasive although the dearly loved mammogram isn't much better. And men just love having prostate checks as well. 
Why are so many of these preventive checks so horrid. Almost any other area that could be checked without major prep and/or sedation wouldn't be so hard to take.

Well I've made it to bed but for some reason came back here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Over here they are nearly all front loaders. The only top loader I ever had was a 'twin-tub' where you washed and rinsed in one half and then had to transfer all the wet washing into the spin-drier half to spin off, and as I owned this when I was first washing nappies I was very glad to change to an automatic front loader! The one I have now is ok, but fortunately it has a quick 30 minute wash as every other programme takes forever! You now can't buy machines that take in hot and cold water, as my old one did, they are all cold water only. This is meant to be more eco friendly, but it must use up more power heating up the water from cold surely? I also miss the dial my old one had as you could see where in the cycle it was, now I have no idea how much longer it's going to be! Shouldn't really complain when I remember my gran telling me about getting up at 6am to light the boiler when it was her turn for the wash house (1930's) and it taking all day to get a washing done.


Oh yes I remember washing nappies in an old twin tub machine. The one I have now (many washing machines later) is a washer dryer. Although I hang out washing as much as possible I thought it would be great to have a dryer for winter or if I needed to dry something quickly. Wrong!! I thought a dryer was supposed to gently toss the washing around in nice warm air until it was dry. This one turns the washing much too quickly, almost spinning all the time so everything comes out creased. No way would I ever put anything delicate in there. Even towels I prefer to dry on the rack if I can't get them outside now.

Sorry to hear your DB is back in hospital, hope they can get the infection under control quickly and get him home for his birthday.

Enjoy Luke's concert. I think the little one's are cute on stage. I love the mischievous ones more than those doing what they're supposed to do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone else been reading the topic on favourite knitting tools? Jessica Jean said hers a flexible eye darning needle. The eye is flexible and do is easy to thread. Makes it easy to thread the needle after you have the needle in place so also really good for those small ends. 
Had anyone here used them?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My MIL would say, take a cold tater! (Potato)


LOL!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Has anyone else been reading the topic on favourite knitting tools? Jessica Jean said hers a flexible eye darning needle. The eye is flexible and do is easy to thread. Makes it easy to thread the needle after you have the needle in place so also really good for those small ends.
> Had anyone here used them?


I have, but still prefer the open eye ones for weaving in ends.

https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=CI7N8sLeiNQCFcW4wAodtIsFQA


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up, Marla will be here in half an hour or so and I need to get the second load of laundry out on the line, and I'd like to get the fridge cleaned out before she gets here too. 
See you all in a bit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have, but still prefer the open eye ones for weaving in ends.
> 
> https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=CI7N8sLeiNQCFcW4wAodtIsFQA


They look great too. And hadn't seen them either. 
Need to do more searching here for them. Postage for the flexible ones was twice the cost of the needles!

Think I need to have a chat to a lady who sells a wide range of knitting related items. See what she can find. May as well pay someone I know locally rather than a big company. And if I really want to pay $12 if that is what she needs to charge. About what it would cost from my first looks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I gather these are a routine procedure? Nothing that requires major prep or sedation is routine here. Only if pre-disposing conditions are colonoscopies done (or symptoms of course). Otherwise it is sending off a sample to check for the presence of blood.
> The oh so popular Pap smear would be the most invasive although the dearly loved mammogram isn't much better. And men just love having prostate checks as well.
> Why are so many of these preventive checks so horrid. Almost any other area that could be checked without major prep and/or sedation wouldn't be so hard to take.
> 
> Well I've made it to bed but for some reason came back here.


I wouldn't call it routine, but I think many people consider it so--it is a preventative screening procedure, and honestly, I'm more worried about the anesthesia than anything else (had it only once before and hated the whole experience). It does seem to be rather over the top to me (for someone with pretty much zero risk--no family history--it does seem that they'd be able to do another less invasive test). I also have the "pleasure" of the mammogram next week (though again, no family history so just a baseline and then won't need one for some while). I suppose it's better to have them than not, but you'd think they could find a less disruptive way to go about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well that's never happened before unless I was ill . Woke up at my usually very early hours was out with mishka at 5 came home just after 6 sat on the couch next thing I know it's 8o clock now sat here thinking I need a strong coffee to wake me up properly , where is the waitress when you need her half asleep I expect ????


Obviously you needed the rest


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My vote is that if you are the one doing the laundry, you get to choose. lol


But then I let him spend more on a fridge than I would have and love it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


Your poor brother, I hope they get the infection controlled quickly.

Have fun at Luke's show, sounds like several I've attended, but I've never had to pay???? The Christmas concert this year, DH & I sat through the whole thing -1.5 hrs & never saw either of the GKs, Some smart???? Person thought the lights should be out while the kids moved in & out so we sat in th complete dark 1/2 the time. The GKs asked why we didn't come????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I read everything up to here, but whether I retain it all or not is another story...

Kate, sorry to hear your DB is back in hospital. Healing thoughts & positive energy for him. 

As for all the other sad news, I do take it in, and I feel for all involved, but I find it hard to comment (I say this as I want to acknowledge I am not ignoring it). I just lose words when terrible things occur and find them overwhelming, as I will never understand any of it. 

On a more positive note, I got to the last long strip of binding between blocks and just have that and the outside binding on three sides to go, so my quilt should be done by tonight and I will throw it on the bed and get a picture when it is. The hand sewing takes a lot longer but I do find it meditative when I am in the mood to do it. And I do need to remember how to knit (as it warms up outside, I am thinking it may well get too warm to quilt so need to look at smaller projects)! 

Sending hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts to be applied as needed or wanted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, my condolences on the loss of your DSILs father & I hope your friends arm heals well.

Sonja, you must really like ironing???? Unless I'm quilting my iron rarely comes out, thank goodness, it's one job I really don't like. I spent too many hours ironing uniforms over the years, I'm so glad most clothes can now be hung right out of the dryer., only a few dress clothes get ironed around here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wouldn't call it routine, but I think many people consider it so--it is a preventative screening procedure, and honestly, I'm more worried about the anesthesia than anything else (had it only once before and hated the whole experience). It does seem to be rather over the top to me (for someone with pretty much zero risk--no family history--it does seem that they'd be able to do another less invasive test). I also have the "pleasure" of the mammogram next week (though again, no family history so just a baseline and then won't need one for some while). I suppose it's better to have them than not, but you'd think they could find a less disruptive way to go about it.[/quote
> 
> It seems extreme to me simply for screening purposes in the not at risk population.
> Mammograms every 2 years here after 50. Can't remember when they stop.
> Paps are changing end of the year. Read about only tonight. Currently every 2 years for all women who have ever been sexually active from 18 until 70. From next year will be looking for the HPV virus (rather than pre-cancerous cells) and will only be needed every 5 years. Starting at 25 (the earlier start gained nothing) until 74.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could they even say it?
> I could never work out why beginning readers had made up words in them- how does that help a learning reader to read?
> Maryanne took 5 terms to learn to read her first word (just over a school year as 4 terms a year) as they was no consistency in words. And then after a couple of months of us working with her on ladybird books which had consistency of words (and ensured that they all appeared again and again) she was reading. This wasn't only the method we used versus the schools method that resulted in this but had a lot to do with it. And as Vicky was kindly telling her big sister the words in her readers we figured Vicky needed to learn to read so we separated them and used the same books.
> When she started I told her teacher that Vicky could read. Word got back to me later that she had said to the special ed teacher (who worked with Vicky to stretch her reading) that she had said 'Mum said she was reading, but I didn't think she meant reading!' Having a daughter who wasn't reading at the end of the school year and then coming and saying my other was reading Robyn clearly expected that I thought Vicky was reading becuase she recognised a few words. But I knew the difference


My youngest had a terrible time learning to read, DH is also a poor reader so I guess he comes by it honestly, one teacher who was useless, consistently failed 1/3 of her class????, wanted to fail him at the end of grade 2, I bought Hooked on Phonex & we spent about an hour each evening all summer & when he was tested in the fall his reading was good for grade 3.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look great too. And hadn't seen them either.
> Need to do more searching here for them. Postage for the flexible ones was twice the cost of the needles!
> 
> Think I need to have a chat to a lady who sells a wide range of knitting related items. See what she can find. May as well pay someone I know locally rather than a big company. And if I really want to pay $12 if that is what she needs to charge. About what it would cost from my first looks.


https://www.stuff4crafts.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=36&p=9&q=Bates

I was hoping this place would have them for you. Maybe you can contact them.

I ordered the Addi click test pack from them and found them to be the best price and reasonable delivery. Very satisfied with that one experience.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The front loader here has a button for adding item- the water levels are so low now that the old problem of water rushing out doesn't occur is my understanding. And the quick cycle is only 30 minutes.
> But it is a Fisher and Pyeckel (sp?) and David hates them. But I love any of them- unfortunately the one we had broke down just out of warranty so David won't let me get one. Even though they are reasonably priced and do just what I want! And easy to operate- I can see what to do with this without needing to get a book out to do something a bit different.


My Whirlpool has a quickly cycle too, 26 minutes but I've never tried to add during a cycle.

Did I tell you DH found a tiny piece of plastic in my drain, certainly wasn't blocking the drain so he wasn't very happy about all the work to get it out. I'm just happy the darn thing is working again


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest had a terrible time learning to read, DH is also a poor reader so I guess he comes by it honestly, one teacher who was useless, consistently failed 1/3 of her class????, wanted to fail him at the end of grade 2, I bought Hooked on Phonex & we spent about an hour each evening all summer & when he was tested in the fall his reading was good for grade 3.


Our daughter had a first grade teacher who didn't believe in the structure of language and encouraged creativity without rules. By second grade I could tell she was frustrated and started the phonix and sentence structure and spelling and by 3rd grade was caught up. She's teaching college level classes these days as well as the vision impaired.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.stuff4crafts.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=36&p=9&q=Bates
> 
> I was hoping this place would have them for you. Maybe you can contact them.
> 
> I ordered the Addi click test pack from them and found them to be the best price and reasonable delivery. Very satisfied with that one experience.


I will look at it tomorrow (well actually later today as it is now Thursday) when I'm on the lap top rather than a phone in bed. Should have just stayed up! Easier on the lap top and I would have got some knitting done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here they are nearly all front loaders. The only top loader I ever had was a 'twin-tub' where you washed and rinsed in one half and then had to transfer all the wet washing into the spin-drier half to spin off, and as I owned this when I was first washing nappies I was very glad to change to an automatic front loader! The one I have now is ok, but fortunately it has a quick 30 minute wash as every other programme takes forever! You now can't buy machines that take in hot and cold water, as my old one did, they are all cold water only. This is meant to be more eco friendly, but it must use up more power heating up the water from cold surely? I also miss the dial my old one had as you could see where in the cycle it was, now I have no idea how much longer it's going to be! Shouldn't really complain when I remember my gran telling me about getting up at 6am to light the boiler when it was her turn for the wash house (1930's) and it taking all day to get a washing done.


We called those " spin washers". My mom had one for about 15 years & I had one for the 3 years we lived in town. I was so excited to get an automatic washer when we built this house. My machine has a count down clock on it & yes, except the quick wash it does take forever. I usually wash my clothes on quick wash as they are never too dirty- my gardening jeans go in with DHs on the heavy duty cycle. My washer you can set the water temperature, I usually set it to warm


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My Whirlpool has a quickly cycle too, 26 minutes but I've never tried to add during a cycle.
> 
> Did I tell you DH found a tiny piece of plastic in my drain, certainly wasn't blocking the drain so he wasn't very happy about all the work to get it out. I'm just happy the darn thing is working again


While not blocking it it may have restricted the rate it flowed out. Much better when they work. And you don't have a handy laundromat to go to either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


Sorry to hear about your brother Kate I hope he makes it out for his birthday 
Good luck with the show , do you get to sit on those really hard plastic seats ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Jaime

Well, I'm not going to get caught up this morning, have to get off & running, I have a mammogram appointment in Lloydminster, just my yearly thing. Talk later. Have a good day


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But then I let him spend more on a fridge than I would have and love it.


LOL! Well there you go then. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well laundry is hung, fridge cleared out, now just waiting for Marla. Hopefully she'll get here soon so we can go run errands and get home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have almost commented ironing the washing machine a few times. What a household, ironing washing machines and dogs who cover their eyes at the sound of Sonya singing. Maybe she sings while she irons and that is what is what Mishka is despairing off


I do sing while I'm ironing or cleaning as the postman can attest too . I was cleaning the porch with the door open and singing Hello I love you won't you tell me my name when I heard a voice say you already know my name and I'll tell Christine ( his wife ) that someone at least appreciate s me ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your humor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Has anyone else been reading the topic on favourite knitting tools? Jessica Jean said hers a flexible eye darning needle. The eye is flexible and do is easy to thread. Makes it easy to thread the needle after you have the needle in place so also really good for those small ends.
> Had anyone here used them?


I haven't seen those. Must look for one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have, but still prefer the open eye ones for weaving in ends.
> 
> https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=CI7N8sLeiNQCFcW4wAodtIsFQA


They look even better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do sing while I'm ironing or cleaning as the postman can attest too . I was cleaning the porch with the door open and singing Hello I love you won't you tell me my name when I heard a voice say you already know my name and I'll tell Christine ( his wife ) that someone at least appreciate s me ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I read everything up to here, but whether I retain it all or not is another story...
> 
> Kate, sorry to hear your DB is back in hospital. Healing thoughts & positive energy for him.
> 
> ...


I am glad I am not the only one that finds it hard to find the right words when people are sharing their disasters- I know I've done my share of off-loading bad things over the years.

I do hope all goes well for the procedure coming up. I am starting to worry about the potential results of anaesthesia- my caring caller recently had to have an operation, and that has really set her back. It's the effect on memory etc, that I am most concerned about.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that finds it hard to find the right words when people are sharing their disasters- I know I've done my share of off-loading bad things over the years.
> 
> I do hope all goes well for the procedure coming up. I am starting to worry about the potential results of anaesthesia- my caring caller recently had to have an operation, and that has really set her back. It's the effect on memory etc, that I am most concerned about.


Stay positive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Stay positive.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking of positive thoughts, Lin(TNS), on Guernsey/Alderney could do with some over the next few days. I can't go into details but she has a lot on her plate right now. She flies to the mainland in the morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sitting waiting for a crack in my windshield to be fixed. I have glass coverage on my insurance so thought it was a good idea to fix. I was told it was no cost but when I called for the policy number after they had started I found I will lose my " claims free" status & all my insurance gist will go up 20%. Grrr they get you coming & going 

Mammograms all done. I was in & out before my appointment time. Can't beat that service

Julie. I hope all your worries for the hip replacement are unfounded & all hoes well & happens soon

Angela I've seen those washer/dryers on TV & wondered how well they worked. I use my dryer for most things. Don't have a clothes line. DH wouldn't put one up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of positive thoughts, Lin(TNS), on Guernsey/Alderney could do with some over the next few days. I can't go into details but she has a lot on her plate right now. She flies to the mainland in the morning.


I hope all goes well for Lin. I know her inlaws haven't been doing well for some time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well for Lin. I know her inlaws haven't been doing well for some time.


Sending blessings her way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to dd and you you and dh. what a great honor for the work she has put in. i would be there also if it was my daughter. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Brag alert: Our DD #1 will be getting named as the 2017 Distinguished Educator of Blind Students at the convention in Orlando, FL by the Int'l Federation for the Blind in July. DH and I plan on being there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm16:
> LOL! When David asks, I usually just say food.


That's what Stu says when I ask him what he would like, or his other replies are, pea pie and pud (peas pie and spuds)
and his favourite is pickled eels feet lol!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of positive thoughts, Lin(TNS), on Guernsey/Alderney could do with some over the next few days. I can't go into details but she has a lot on her plate right now. She flies to the mainland in the morning.


Julie, thank you for heads up.
Lin, prayer warriors on duty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lin: Saying prayers and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

trying to catch up here - i have been at super low energy the last several days. I've been sleeping a lot. tomorrow a cat scan of my liver. not worried - just curious to see if and what they find. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do sing while I'm ironing or cleaning as the postman can attest too . I was cleaning the porch with the door open and singing Hello I love you won't you tell me my name when I heard a voice say you already know my name and I'll tell Christine ( his wife ) that someone at least appreciate s me ????


LOL!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of positive thoughts, Lin(TNS), on Guernsey/Alderney could do with some over the next few days. I can't go into details but she has a lot on her plate right now. She flies to the mainland in the morning.


Definitely, I hope that all will be well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's what Stu says when I ask him what he would like, or his other replies are, pea pie and pud (peas pie and spuds)
> and his favourite is pickled eels feet lol!


LOL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's what Stu says when I ask him what he would like, or his other replies are, pea pie and pud (peas pie and spuds)
> and his favourite is pickled eels feet lol!


I'd think pickled eel feet are pretty rare! :sm04:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd think pickled eel feet are pretty rare! :sm04:


Yes as rare as hens teeth, and horse feathers lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Tami


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Very hot and humid here tonight , having some lovely summer weather the last couple of days and only going to get hotter over the next few days , I love the warm sunny days but not the hot humid nights, raspberry and blueberry plants growing strong , have repotted the raspberry plant will have to do the same for the blueberry one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sitting waiting for a crack in my windshield to be fixed. I have glass coverage on my insurance so thought it was a good idea to fix. I was told it was no cost but when I called for the policy number after they had started I found I will lose my " claims free" status & all my insurance gist will go up 20%. Grrr they get you coming & going
> 
> Mammograms all done. I was in & out before my appointment time. Can't beat that service
> 
> ...


That only confirms my opinion of Insurance Companies!
Thanks, Bonnie- the longer you sit, with nothing happening, the easier it is for doubts to set in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well for Lin. I know her inlaws haven't been doing well for some time.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's what Stu says when I ask him what he would like, or his other replies are, pea pie and pud (peas pie and spuds)
> and his favourite is pickled eels feet lol!


First find the Eel with feet, eh what!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Very hot and humid here tonight , having some lovely summer weather the last couple of days and only going to get hotter over the next few days , I love the warm sunny days but not the hot humid nights, raspberry and blueberry plants growing strong , have repotted the raspberry plant will have to do the same for the blueberry one


That was such a lovely gift from your boy. I love the pots you have them in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My brother Alastair is on holiday in Ireland, and just posted this photo of a Castle in Killarney- it looks a little misty, but what a well secluded retreat! They were on a tour, in a horse drawn Buggy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


It's coming along wonderfully! I love the color you chose, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do sing while I'm ironing or cleaning as the postman can attest too . I was cleaning the porch with the door open and singing Hello I love you won't you tell me my name when I heard a voice say you already know my name and I'll tell Christine ( his wife ) that someone at least appreciate s me ????


????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, what a beautiful jumper, the buttons perk it up and are slimming, not that you need slimming.
Went to gym and did weights, water jogged 30 min, and jacuzzi. Skipped sauna as there was a lone man in there who a)is a blowheart chatterbox and b) thinks he is cute slipping sexual references into his monologues.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's coming along wonderfully! I love the color you chose, too.


Thank you am enjoying it, the colour is brighter than photo, I love blue!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, what a beautiful jumper, the buttons perk it up and are slimming, not that you need slimming.
> Went to gym and did weights, water jogged 30 min, and jacuzzi. Skipped sauna as there was a lone man in there who a)is a blowheart chatterbox and b) thinks he is cute slipping sexual references into his monologues.


Thank you, ewww he sounds like a real jerk! If he does it again, a quiet word with management might be worthwhile.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes as rare as hens teeth, and horse feathers lol!


Those I've heard of but eels feet are new to me???? I think I'll pass????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Very hot and humid here tonight , having some lovely summer weather the last couple of days and only going to get hotter over the next few days , I love the warm sunny days but not the hot humid nights, raspberry and blueberry plants growing strong , have repotted the raspberry plant will have to do the same for the blueberry one


I didn't know you could grow rasberries in pots. Hope you get lots of fruit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


It's looking really great


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those I've heard of but eels feet are new to me???? I think I'll pass????


They're an acquired taste, and slippery as hell too????.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, what a beautiful jumper, the buttons perk it up and are slimming, not that you need slimming.
> Went to gym and did weights, water jogged 30 min, and jacuzzi. Skipped sauna as there was a lone man in there who a)is a blowheart chatterbox and b) thinks he is cute slipping sexual references into his monologues.


Too bad you had to miss your sauna because of the obnoxious guy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


I love that. Could you post the pattern info again? I may tackle that one.

I found it on Etsy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are supposed to be in for some wild weather the next couple of days. I came out of Walmart & the sky was so black & the air so heavy, I went in the next store & looked out 2 minutes later, it was bucketing down & continued fir about 10 minutes. I got on the road home & it rained lightly in places, then I got to Paradise Hill -15 miles from home& again it was coming down in buckets, I could barely see. It's been rumbling & we got a little shower, the radar looks like we are at the edge of the storm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're an acquired taste, and slippery as hell too????.


I can imagine! LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love that. Could you post the pattern info again? I may tackle that one.
> 
> I found it on Etsy.


Sure it's number 023 from Touch Yarns Ltd [email protected]


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Love the button idea. I usually make cardigans because I like buttons. Thanks for giving me a new idea to try.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

PatofWi said:


> Love the button idea. I usually make cardigans because I like buttons. Thanks for giving me a new idea to try.


Thank you. I've had these hand made buttons for ages and finally found a use for them, with the right coloured yarn to accompany. 
I was given them as a freebie, from a store where I bought a knitted item from, several years ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sure it's number 023 from Touch Yarns Ltd [email protected]


Thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD just made another appointment for T-cat with the vet...this morning his eye looked about as it had, but about an hour ago she checked and it's swollen now. We'll get him over to the doc in the morning. Poor old buddy. ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do sing while I'm ironing or cleaning as the postman can attest too . I was cleaning the porch with the door open and singing Hello I love you won't you tell me my name when I heard a voice say you already know my name and I'll tell Christine ( his wife ) that someone at least appreciate s me ????


 :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that finds it hard to find the right words when people are sharing their disasters- I know I've done my share of off-loading bad things over the years.
> 
> I do hope all goes well for the procedure coming up. I am starting to worry about the potential results of anaesthesia- my caring caller recently had to have an operation, and that has really set her back. It's the effect on memory etc, that I am most concerned about.


Generally speaking the long effects on memory only speed up a process that has already started-so if you hav eno signs of Alzheimers for example you aren't likely to end up with long term issues . 
Short term though anesthetics can have an impact but it wears off over a few weeks. And doesn't always happen.
Clearly the only person who can decide is you- but can you go on with this pain for however many more years you have left- with it getting worse? And the longer you leave it the more likelihood of problems with the anesthetic. You are in the age group that has replacements done and the large majority of those who have them fly through the anesthetic and even less are left with long term problems.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD just made another appointment for T-cat with the vet...this morning his eye looked about as it had, but about an hour ago she checked and it's swollen now. We'll get him over to the doc in the morning. Poor old buddy. ????


Poor cat doesn't seem to be able to shake the problem


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH was in town just before supper, said they got 1/2 " rain in minutes but we only got a light shower.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sitting waiting for a crack in my windshield to be fixed. I have glass coverage on my insurance so thought it was a good idea to fix. I was told it was no cost but when I called for the policy number after they had started I found I will lose my " claims free" status & all my insurance gist will go up 20%. Grrr they get you coming & going
> 
> Mammograms all done. I was in & out before my appointment time. Can't beat that service
> 
> ...


Windshield replacement here doesn't affect the no-claim.
We had a washer/dryer in London and rarely used it. Partly becuase it would only dry a half load. Always had full loads so needing to take half out was a pain. And they dried quickly on the radiators anyway so as long as I kept up with the washing this was the best way to dry during winter (and sometimes in summer as well!). Mind you this was late '90s so they could well have improved since then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


Thats looking good Fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, what a beautiful jumper, the buttons perk it up and are slimming, not that you need slimming.
> Went to gym and did weights, water jogged 30 min, and jacuzzi. Skipped sauna as there was a lone man in there who a)is a blowheart chatterbox and b) thinks he is cute slipping sexual references into his monologues.


Sounds like skipping the sauna a good idea- don't want either of them when trying to relax (well any time especially the second one).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD just made another appointment for T-cat with the vet...this morning his eye looked about as it had, but about an hour ago she checked and it's swollen now. We'll get him over to the doc in the morning. Poor old buddy. ????


Oh dear- hope it is nothing but it has been going for a while now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was in town just before supper, said they got 1/2 " rain in minutes but we only got a light shower.


Are you happy to miss the rain or could you do with some before summer hits?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's coming along wonderfully! I love the color you chose, too.


I agree. Hopefully I will see Fan's creation before too much longer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- hope it is nothing but it has been going for a while now.


I guess the drops weren't the right antibiotic for it, or he's scratched it or something else got in there. Hope we'll get a remedy for him soon. I hate seeing him feel bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Generally speaking the long effects on memory only speed up a process that has already started-so if you hav eno signs of Alzheimers for example you aren't likely to end up with long term issues .
> Short term though anesthetics can have an impact but it wears off over a few weeks. And doesn't always happen.
> Clearly the only person who can decide is you- but can you go on with this pain for however many more years you have left- with it getting worse? And the longer you leave it the more likelihood of problems with the anesthetic. You are in the age group that has replacements done and the large majority of those who have them fly through the anesthetic and even less are left with long term problems.


I have absolutely no idea if they will give me the choice. The delay is enforced rather than deliberate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have absolutely no idea if they will give me the choice. The delay is enforced rather than deliberate.


What do you mean if they will give you the choice? They can't do the hip replacement unless you sign to agree to it. They can strongly recommend you to go ahead, but they can't force you to have it done if you don't want it done. Or do you mean if you will added back onto the list?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What do you mean if they will give you the choice? They can't do the hip replacement unless you sign to agree to it. They can strongly recommend you to go ahead, but they can't force you to have it done if you don't want it done. Or do you mean if you will added back onto the list?


If they will choose to put me back on the list.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have absolutely no idea if they will give me the choice. The delay is enforced rather than deliberate.


Does this mean you've received more information on why the process was let go dormant?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Does this mean you've received more information on why the process was let go dormant?


No, I am still totally in the dark.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If they are like the ones I have yes and I love them. The ones I have are by Pony. I know another company has recently marketed one but can't remember which company right this moment. Here's a picture of mine.



darowil said:


> Has anyone else been reading the topic on favourite knitting tools? Jessica Jean said hers a flexible eye darning needle. The eye is flexible and do is easy to thread. Makes it easy to thread the needle after you have the needle in place so also really good for those small ends.
> Had anyone here used them?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do sing while I'm ironing or cleaning as the postman can attest too . I was cleaning the porch with the door open and singing Hello I love you won't you tell me my name when I heard a voice say you already know my name and I'll tell Christine ( his wife ) that someone at least appreciate s me ????


 :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking of you the other day Lin. Will be keeping you in my prayers.


RookieRetiree said:


> Lin: Saying prayers and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so awesome. Thanks for sharing Julie. By the way, I appreciated the call earlier. Sorry I couldn't talk more. It was such a nice surprise to have 4 of the 5 grandkids drop by just to "hang out". They stayed her for several hours just playing monopoloy (the Lord of the Rings version no less) and chatting. Doesn't happen nearly often enough.



Lurker 2 said:


> My brother Alastair is on holiday in Ireland, and just posted this photo of a Castle in Killarney- it looks a little misty, but what a well secluded retreat! They were on a tour, in a horse drawn Buggy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is really looking lovely Fan. Your work is beautiful and I love those buttons.


Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is really looking lovely Fan. Your work is beautiful and I love those buttons.


Thank you Gwen much appreciated. By the way your new avatar always makes me smile, love that purple!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so awesome. Thanks for sharing Julie. By the way, I appreciated the call earlier. Sorry I couldn't talk more. It was such a nice surprise to have 4 of the 5 grandkids drop by just to "hang out". They stayed her for several hours just playing monopoloy (the Lord of the Rings version no less) and chatting. Doesn't happen nearly often enough.


That is a fact of phone calls- timing is not always the best- suits the caller, but not always the recipient! Great that the grandkids had dropped by!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor T-cat. Hope the vet can figure out what is causing the problem with his eye. Sending lot of healing vibes for him.


Sorlenna said:


> DD just made another appointment for T-cat with the vet...this morning his eye looked about as it had, but about an hour ago she checked and it's swollen now. We'll get him over to the doc in the morning. Poor old buddy. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I am still totally in the dark.


That's frustrating and aggravating.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, beautiful knitting. Julie, I loved the picture of Ireland. What a beautiful castle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, am caught up and wishing eveyone lots of joy and sending up prayers for health and happiness for everyone. Sorlenna, I too often don't comment especially on the terroristic type of incidents or other massive tragedies. I am at a loss for words and though I don't ignore the occurrences I get so overwrought with emotions I have to kind of back away. My DH has the news on whenever he is home (lately quite a lot) and it really distresses me hearing such negativity for hours on end. Just so sad how our world has changed or maybe it's just we hear about the stuff more easily.

Anyway, goodnight to all as I'm headed to bed soon. {{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Luck, and prayers for DB.


And from me


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Generally speaking the long effects on memory only speed up a process that has already started-so if you hav eno signs of Alzheimers for example you aren't likely to end up with long term issues .
> Short term though anesthetics can have an impact but it wears off over a few weeks. And doesn't always happen.
> Clearly the only person who can decide is you- but can you go on with this pain for however many more years you have left- with it getting worse? And the longer you leave it the more likelihood of problems with the anesthetic. You are in the age group that has replacements done and the large majority of those who have them fly through the anesthetic and even less are left with long term problems.


For what is worth, some excellent studies of general anesthesia and its effects have been done. 90% is gone, breathed off, in about 3 hours if the operation under the general anesthetic took 3 hours. Minute amount of general anesthesia was found 24 hours later in a great study done in England. After 24 hours the anesthesia itself is gone. However, studies that have been done show that the longer elderly people (and you do not yet qualify as elderly, Julie) stay in a place away from their home, they sometimes become disoriented, but only when they are in a hospital or rehab center away from home. This is very temporary. As Darowil said, you have no signs of Alzheimers so no reason you should expect to have from your anesthesia.
For hip surgery, here, we usually do a wonderful block and add some narcotic to it, so the block lasts a nice long time after the surgery. In addition we use some sedation and light general as needed. I would expect that similar is done in NZ, but it is a good question to ask, "what are you going to use as my anesthesia?" What are the risks vs. the benefits of this anesthesia for my operation? These are fair questions. We do lots of people older than you are, Julie, for cataract surgery and they go home mentally alert and as good out as they walk in. I expect you would do similarly. I surely hope they can find your archived charts and get you back on the fast track.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If they are like the ones I have yes and I love them. The ones I have are by Pony. I know another company has recently marketed one but can't remember which company right this moment. Here's a picture of mine.


That looks like them. I must start looking for them here- possible I've seen them and not known what they were or may not yet be here. But if I don't find them I know who to contact who may be able to get them in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Boy what a day. Not a bad day, just a long day and didn't get everything done that I had planned. Marla and I had a few errands to take care of here in town, then Marla decided we needed to run to Scottsbluff, I needed a bag for the trip and camping, and she wanted some decent fruit at a decent price, so off we went. We got to Scottsbluff and cousin's wife called, "were we going to be going to the low cost vaccination clinic in Scottsbluff this afternoon?" No, we decided not to go, "well I don't know where it is or how to get there, I'll never find it" so needless to say, Marla and I cut our trip this morning short in order to get home and have an 11/2 hour at home before leaving to head back with the dogs, Gizmo, Nell, and Daisy needed rabies vac, we were just going to take them to vet when we got back from Ohio, oh well, it's done now, dogs are all home and happy, Marla and I got home with about 1/2 an hour to kill before yoga. Ryssa was NOT happy to be left home, lol, she didn't need a rabies, her's and Pico's are good for 2 more years, and then to add insult to injury, we left Daisy and Nell at my house while we went to yoga and put Daisy in Ryssa's kennel and left Ryssa loose (Ryssa is fine left loose, Daisy would eat the couch or something), and boy Ryssa didn't like having Daisy in her kennel, she was one unhappy Ryssa, and the whole neighborhood for at least a house on each side could hear her displeasure when we left. lolol I had the window open. 
Okay, now that that book is done, to get caught up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks like them. I must start looking for them here- possible I've seen them and not known what they were or may not yet be here. But if I don't find them I know who to contact who may be able to get them in.


If you would like some (either kind) sent to you, I'm sure that can be arranged.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Very hot and humid here tonight , having some lovely summer weather the last couple of days and only going to get hotter over the next few days , I love the warm sunny days but not the hot humid nights, raspberry and blueberry plants growing strong , have repotted the raspberry plant will have to do the same for the blueberry one


Looks lovely. 
It hit 86f here today, it was lovely with a breeze. Tomorrow is to be 69f for the high and I'm hoping to get the peppers in the garden and hopefully the flower starts transplanted into bigger pots for the yard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


It's lovely, I love the buttons too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD just made another appointment for T-cat with the vet...this morning his eye looked about as it had, but about an hour ago she checked and it's swollen now. We'll get him over to the doc in the morning. Poor old buddy. ????


I sure hope it's nothing major, and vet can get it figured out fairly easily and inexpensively.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's lovely, I love the buttons too.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of positive thoughts, Lin(TNS), on Guernsey/Alderney could do with some over the next few days. I can't go into details but she has a lot on her plate right now. She flies to the mainland in the morning.


Sending prayers her way


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, good advice.
Bonnie, thank you. I think he hangs out about 1-2:30 so I'll try varying my time. I like to dry swimsuit in sauna, and enjoy dry heat. But, for goodness sake not much drier or hotter than desert in summer! Sorry you got poured on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


That's adorable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, you are so right! I sing to myself water jogging and meditate in jacuzzi and sauna. I don't go to gym to socialize, I go to releve tension and exercise. I probably sound old, antisocial, and crotchety but I need the tension release and exercise for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, poor T-cat, hope vet can help. If it's only one eye seems more bug bite, scraping against cacti or wire rather than allergy.
Gwen, what an honor, to have grands just pop by.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's adorable.


Thanks I was looking through my photos just before, and saw it. That baby boy is now 12, how time flies!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, yowser of a day, glad you were able to go to yoga.
Fan, lovely cross stitch.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, yowser of a day, glad you were able to go to yoga.
> Fan, lovely cross stitch.


Thank you, it was quite challenging and the first attempt at 14ct.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


That's adorable!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's adorable!!


Thank you, it's good to keep a record of past projects. Yeah it's a real cute pattern I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, for some reason my bed seems to be calling me, think I'll let the dogs out one last time tonight and then head toward bed. 
Sweet dreams everyone, whenever you get there. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> For what is worth, some excellent studies of general anesthesia and its effects have been done. 90% is gone, breathed off, in about 3 hours if the operation under the general anesthetic took 3 hours. Minute amount of general anesthesia was found 24 hours later in a great study done in England. After 24 hours the anesthesia itself is gone. However, studies that have been done show that the longer elderly people (and you do not yet qualify as elderly, Julie) stay in a place away from their home, they sometimes become disoriented, but only when they are in a hospital or rehab center away from home. This is very temporary. As Darowil said, you have no signs of Alzheimers so no reason you should expect to have from your anesthesia.
> For hip surgery, here, we usually do a wonderful block and add some narcotic to it, so the block lasts a nice long time after the surgery. In addition we use some sedation and light general as needed. I would expect that similar is done in NZ, but it is a good question to ask, "what are you going to use as my anesthesia?" What are the risks vs. the benefits of this anesthesia for my operation? These are fair questions. We do lots of people older than you are, Julie, for cataract surgery and they go home mentally alert and as good out as they walk in. I expect you would do similarly. I surely hope they can find your archived charts and get you back on the fast track.


 Flyty1n, where you work what are the requirements for going off of the blood thinner before surgery? My orthopedic doctor said seven days off the Eliquis, but the cardiologist does not want more than three days. I understand why, because of the danger of stroke, and also have read the prescribing info. for Eliquis, which states that for surgery one only needs to be off for two days and no bridging is required. I have appointments set up for both doctors, and hope I can get them both on the same page!! I would like to show the ortho doctor the prescribing information, but 
don't want to be too forward. I hope the cardiologist gives me something in writing to show him. Thanks, Marilyn K.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Windshield replacement here doesn't affect the no-claim.
> We had a washer/dryer in London and rarely used it. Partly becuase it would only dry a half load. Always had full loads so needing to take half out was a pain. And they dried quickly on the radiators anyway so as long as I kept up with the washing this was the best way to dry during winter (and sometimes in summer as well!). Mind you this was late '90s so they could well have improved since then.


Windshield affect it here either so no sure why fixing a crack would????& my friend said they were free to fix, that's why I thought to do this as my windshield is quite new


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you happy to miss the rain or could you do with some before summer hits?


DH says it would help the peas seeded by the house. Other fields are not yet seeded so there it would cause delay


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


That's so cute, Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikay, hope you get the doctors to get their act together so you can soon have your surgery.

Gwen, nice your GKs dropped in, when they get older, they get so busy with their own lives you don't see them so often. Next year my GD will be in school full time so I won't see her near as much as now. I stopped at the $store today & picked up more crafts as she does lots of that while here.

Kaye, you should be ready fir bed after your whirlwind day.

We are watching Aerial America just now on Louisiana, it just said in the last 10 years they've lost an area the size of the state of Delaware to erosion, that is hard to believe & very scary. If you haven't seen that show & have a opportunity, it's very interesting. They fly over each state & talk about the sites,history, etc, we really enjoy watching it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A closeup pic of my buttons, you can see why I just had to put them on my jumper. A Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossum, real New Zealand icons.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another one to keep in your thoughts....my DB is back in hospital with another infection. They think this one is coming from his right foot (the op to remove his toe was on his left foot and is healing up nicely) and they've got him on 2 different antibiotics given by injection. He's not a happy bunny as they have said he'll be in for 2 - 3 weeks......his 60th birthday is in 2 weeks so fingers crossed that he may be home for that. At least this time (so far) he's in a slightly nearer to home hospital - should only take me 45 min to get there rather than the hour to the other one - I'm going in to see him tonight.
> This afternoon is Luke's school/nursery show which I have been delegated to go to (and pay £5 for the privilege!) - shouldn't really complain as at one point I thought Psycho Gran was going to join me, but it turns out she's 'busy.' Last year's show (yes, me again) was not very good, and I speak from the experience of many school shows, and Luke was on stage for all of 5 minutes and didn't sing a note! When I asked him why afterwards he said, "I didn't want too.!! I have no idea what they (probably not him) are supposed to be singing, but it can't be any dafter than last year when they were doing songs from Mary Poppins and had the nursery kids (3 and 4 year olds) singing Supercalafragalisticexpialidocious! Wish me luck! :sm16: :sm09:


Crazy, but it is what us grandmas do.... I hated it when the girls were in dance, tickets were not cheap and it was spread over two days. Of course they had a class on each day!

Sorry your brother is having yet another issue. I had to have IV antibiotics for 2 weeks on two occasions but they sent me home with a PIC line once and I did them myself at home. Glad they are keeping him so it is well monitored but I can just imagine how frustrated he must be. Healing vibes headed his way....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Apparently another translation of the word is almonds- they will be rather disappointed if they find a pile of almonds waiting for them!
> And this is for the men so what is there for the women?-sure wouldn't be an incentive for me. Don't think Muhammed would have considered women doing so.


That thought has crossed my mind as well... I wonder if they are considered possessions and just told this is their duty... Not sure how much choice they have in the matter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> We used to be told Air Pie and water.


My DH always told the GD's we were having fried (?) chicken skin over a plate of cold okra. Disgusting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank goodness we can still buy top loaders here. I dont want to have to change to a front loader.


Mine is a top loader but one of the new ones without an agitator. Give me the good old days.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> The front loader here has a button for adding item- the water levels are so low now that the old problem of water rushing out doesn't occur is my understanding. And the quick cycle is only 30 minutes.
> But it is a Fisher and Pyeckel (sp?) and David hates them. But I love any of them- unfortunately the one we had broke down just out of warranty so David won't let me get one. Even though they are reasonably priced and do just what I want! And easy to operate- I can see what to do with this without needing to get a book out to do something a bit different.


They are much improved and it isn't the adding a garment that bothered me with mom's. It was having to clean it every month to avoid odors and having to dry gasket every time used it. I thought I wanted it to wash quilts and it was top of the line... and red... Dad's favorite color... but I am no longer a fan. Had the matching dryer and we bought the stands to raise them up a bit. Fortunately, was able to sell them and at least recoup that cost.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here they are nearly all front loaders. The only top loader I ever had was a 'twin-tub' where you washed and rinsed in one half and then had to transfer all the wet washing into the spin-drier half to spin off, and as I owned this when I was first washing nappies I was very glad to change to an automatic front loader! The one I have now is ok, but fortunately it has a quick 30 minute wash as every other programme takes forever! You now can't buy machines that take in hot and cold water, as my old one did, they are all cold water only. This is meant to be more eco friendly, but it must use up more power heating up the water from cold surely? I also miss the dial my old one had as you could see where in the cycle it was, now I have no idea how much longer it's going to be! Shouldn't really complain when I remember my gran telling me about getting up at 6am to light the boiler when it was her turn for the wash house (1930's) and it taking all day to get a washing done.


My first machine was a dual tub too and it also had a wringer on it. Then all the nappies and clothes were hung in the communal basement of flat or outside. I ironed EVERYTHING to soften the clothes up.

I would think if your machine only uses cold water, it does not heat it up. The house we rented in Ireland had a washer and dryer in a little shed out in the walled garden, I never could figure out how to get the dryer to work and actually dry. The clothes line was fine, but we would have a touch of rain every day so finally brought it all in and hung on a rack in the bedroom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> From me too!


DITTO,,, Happy Birthday, Jamie...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know that a few of you don't like the front loader but I do. I use less water and find that it's much easier on the clothes. What don't you like about it?


It wasn't an issue for me, but neighbor bought top of the line. Her husband owns a nursery and is outside a great deal. The children are both in sports. He didn't feel the clothes got clean or smelled clean enough so they still have the dryer but went back to the older style washer. I will say that a couple of times, I took clothes out and they had not gotten wet all the way through so no way were they actually washed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, DB is diabetic and he also has a heart condition. Decided at the last minute to be a bad grandma and didn't go to the school concert as my stomach has been a bit odd today....that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! He will never know if I was there or not. Seemingly it was YMCA they were performing and he had already said that he would sing this time, but he wasn't doing the actions! They must make quite a bit from the concert as it is on for 3 nights and 1 afternoon although the nursery only perform on the afternoon show. Next year when Luke is in school I'll be let off as his mum & dad will be able to go to an evening performance! :sm09:


I had thought that might be the case with your brother. Diabetics so often have great problems with feet. My FIL finally lost one leg to that disease but he was much older.

Just as well you skipped the concert if your stomach is acting up. Children's events can be a hotbed for picking up bugs. When I had lung lobes removed, DH would not let me go inside GD's school for fairs and such, only the outside activities. Dance recitals in a big public theater were OK though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They ask questions about medical history and meds (easy for me as I take none) and explain the procedure (but have been through the process with Bub so have some info) because it's the first one. I guess having the nurse do it over the phone saves time in the office or prep room?


And you don't have to pay for a specialist office visit... We can occasionally print out or fill out forms on-line. I only have 2 prescription meds but must also list all vitamins, supplements, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Has anyone else been reading the topic on favourite knitting tools? Jessica Jean said hers a flexible eye darning needle. The eye is flexible and do is easy to thread. Makes it easy to thread the needle after you have the needle in place so also really good for those small ends.
> Had anyone here used them?


Haven't heard of a flexible needle. I don't like needles that are supposed to be easy to thread because they actually have slit in eye. The needle like is the metal one with a bent up tip and large eye, usually gold metal. I always weave my ends as I go with knitting but use needles for sewing seams, etc. I'll have to look for that thread.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have, but still prefer the open eye ones for weaving in ends.
> 
> https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=CI7N8sLeiNQCFcW4wAodtIsFQA


Hmmmm. I wouldn't call that flexible but know I wouldn't like it. The end would fall out on me all the time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wouldn't call it routine, but I think many people consider it so--it is a preventative screening procedure, and honestly, I'm more worried about the anesthesia than anything else (had it only once before and hated the whole experience). It does seem to be rather over the top to me (for someone with pretty much zero risk--no family history--it does seem that they'd be able to do another less invasive test). I also have the "pleasure" of the mammogram next week (though again, no family history so just a baseline and then won't need one for some while). I suppose it's better to have them than not, but you'd think they could find a less disruptive way to go about it.


Hate to tell you, but a baseline mammogram still means you need one every year.

There is a mail in stool sample test but most doctors consider it worthless. They do a sigflex for colon if you are under 50. Once you turn 50 it is the colonoscopy and that is repeated every 5 years unless there is some precancerous polyps found or a certain number of polyps. Then is is every 3 years or whatever doc recommends.

I am supposed to have it after 3 years and am due but I won't do it with all the poking and prodding and cut muscles in abdomen right now. I'l think about it after 5.

Tell them about your anesthesia experience. They may be able to change drugs or make some adjustments for you. I just hate the prep.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't call it routine, but I think many people consider it so--it is a preventative screening procedure, and honestly, I'm more worried about the anesthesia than anything else (had it only once before and hated the whole experience). It does seem to be rather over the top to me (for someone with pretty much zero risk--no family history--it does seem that they'd be able to do another less invasive test). I also have the "pleasure" of the mammogram next week (though again, no family history so just a baseline and then won't need one for some while). I suppose it's better to have them than not, but you'd think they could find a less disruptive way to go about it.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.stuff4crafts.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=36&p=9&q=Bates
> 
> I was hoping this place would have them for you. Maybe you can contact them.
> 
> I ordered the Addi click test pack from them and found them to be the best price and reasonable delivery. Very satisfied with that one experience.


And I couldn't locate the Addi with their search engine or something else I was looking for. Obviously operator error. You'll need to give me a lesson.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our daughter had a first grade teacher who didn't believe in the structure of language and encouraged creativity without rules. By second grade I could tell she was frustrated and started the phonix and sentence structure and spelling and by 3rd grade was caught up. She's teaching college level classes these days as well as the vision impaired.


The fad at the time my middle brother and BIL were learning to read was by sight of words. No phonics. Neither were good readers and would have the wrong word based on size, etc. Fortunately, my parents taught him phonics at home he became an avid reader as an adult but school was a struggle for both until they had better reading skills.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do sing while I'm ironing or cleaning as the postman can attest too . I was cleaning the porch with the door open and singing Hello I love you won't you tell me my name when I heard a voice say you already know my name and I'll tell Christine ( his wife ) that someone at least appreciate s me ????


:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And I couldn't locate the Addi with their search engine or something else I was looking for. Obviously operator error. You'll need to give me a lesson.


What are you looking for?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that finds it hard to find the right words when people are sharing their disasters- I know I've done my share of off-loading bad things over the years.
> 
> I do hope all goes well for the procedure coming up. I am starting to worry about the potential results of anaesthesia- my caring caller recently had to have an operation, and that has really set her back. It's the effect on memory etc, that I am most concerned about.


Dilaudid is an amnesiac and becoming routine pain drug in recovery rooms here. I have added it to my "Allergic" list as I do not want to be unaware of what is happening to me. Discuss your concerns with the anesthesiologist before surgery to find the least side effect option.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sitting waiting for a crack in my windshield to be fixed. I have glass coverage on my insurance so thought it was a good idea to fix. I was told it was no cost but when I called for the policy number after they had started I found I will lose my " claims free" status & all my insurance gist will go up 20%. Grrr they get you coming & going
> 
> Mammograms all done. I was in & out before my appointment time. Can't beat that service
> 
> ...


That sounds might unfair for a claim that is not accident or major damage from hail, whatever. Might have worked out cheaper just to pay for repair out of pocket. We have a deductible as well, so don't turn in claims on things that are less or close to it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well for Lin. I know her inlaws haven't been doing well for some time.


Same here. Positive thoughts to her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> trying to catch up here - i have been at super low energy the last several days. I've been sleeping a lot. tomorrow a cat scan of my liver. not worried - just curious to see if and what they find. --- sam


No sense in worrying without cause but do let us know what they say when they get done figuring it out.

Energy around here has not been super either and I have been sleeping in but too much sleep is not good for us either. I know you are sometimes a night owl and i know that the computer screen is not great before bed. Hope those aren't your issues. Energy vibes headed your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


Perfect color for those special buttons. Looking good!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, what a beautiful jumper, the buttons perk it up and are slimming, not that you need slimming.
> Went to gym and did weights, water jogged 30 min, and jacuzzi. Skipped sauna as there was a lone man in there who a)is a blowheart chatterbox and b) thinks he is cute slipping sexual references into his monologues.


You sure are getting the exercise in..... As for man, I'd steer clear myself. I often just cross legs and assume yoga meditation pose when in sauna. It pretty much lets people know I'm not up for a chat!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are supposed to be in for some wild weather the next couple of days. I came out of Walmart & the sky was so black & the air so heavy, I went in the next store & looked out 2 minutes later, it was bucketing down & continued fir about 10 minutes. I got on the road home & it rained lightly in places, then I got to Paradise Hill -15 miles from home& again it was coming down in buckets, I could barely see. It's been rumbling & we got a little shower, the radar looks like we are at the edge of the storm.


Glad you are home safe and sound. We had rain yesterday, but have managed to miss all the bad stuff. Temp. might top 100 this week-end or next week. From one extreme to another. It ahs been cool the past 2 days.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD just made another appointment for T-cat with the vet...this morning his eye looked about as it had, but about an hour ago she checked and it's swollen now. We'll get him over to the doc in the morning. Poor old buddy. ????


Darn, I was hoping the drops would take care of it. I'm wondering if you could get him to sit still for some warm compresses. Might ask vet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If they are like the ones I have yes and I love them. The ones I have are by Pony. I know another company has recently marketed one but can't remember which company right this moment. Here's a picture of mine.


Now that is more what I pictured as a flexible needle. I might like that but have never seen one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Boy what a day. Not a bad day, just a long day and didn't get everything done that I had planned. Marla and I had a few errands to take care of here in town, then Marla decided we needed to run to Scottsbluff, I needed a bag for the trip and camping, and she wanted some decent fruit at a decent price, so off we went. We got to Scottsbluff and cousin's wife called, "were we going to be going to the low cost vaccination clinic in Scottsbluff this afternoon?" No, we decided not to go, "well I don't know where it is or how to get there, I'll never find it" so needless to say, Marla and I cut our trip this morning short in order to get home and have an 11/2 hour at home before leaving to head back with the dogs, Gizmo, Nell, and Daisy needed rabies vac, we were just going to take them to vet when we got back from Ohio, oh well, it's done now, dogs are all home and happy, Marla and I got home with about 1/2 an hour to kill before yoga. Ryssa was NOT happy to be left home, lol, she didn't need a rabies, her's and Pico's are good for 2 more years, and then to add insult to injury, we left Daisy and Nell at my house while we went to yoga and put Daisy in Ryssa's kennel and left Ryssa loose (Ryssa is fine left loose, Daisy would eat the couch or something), and boy Ryssa didn't like having Daisy in her kennel, she was one unhappy Ryssa, and the whole neighborhood for at least a house on each side could hear her displeasure when we left. lolol I had the window open.
> Okay, now that that book is done, to get caught up.


But Mom, you gave away her bed!!!!! and you deserted her while everyone else went for a ride.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> For what is worth, some excellent studies of general anesthesia and its effects have been done. 90% is gone, breathed off, in about 3 hours if the operation under the general anesthetic took 3 hours. Minute amount of general anesthesia was found 24 hours later in a great study done in England. After 24 hours the anesthesia itself is gone. However, studies that have been done show that the longer elderly people (and you do not yet qualify as elderly, Julie) stay in a place away from their home, they sometimes become disoriented, but only when they are in a hospital or rehab center away from home. This is very temporary. As Darowil said, you have no signs of Alzheimers so no reason you should expect to have from your anesthesia.
> For hip surgery, here, we usually do a wonderful block and add some narcotic to it, so the block lasts a nice long time after the surgery. In addition we use some sedation and light general as needed. I would expect that similar is done in NZ, but it is a good question to ask, "what are you going to use as my anesthesia?" What are the risks vs. the benefits of this anesthesia for my operation? These are fair questions. We do lots of people older than you are, Julie, for cataract surgery and they go home mentally alert and as good out as they walk in. I expect you would do similarly. I surely hope they can find your archived charts and get you back on the fast track.


Great info on the anesthesia. I can see the disorientation, but would think that pain meds would contribute to that more than anesthesia... I guess the exit time might increase if surgery were longer, but still is going to dissipate and sure would rather have that than live with a crippling and painful hip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, you are so right! I sing to myself water jogging and meditate in jacuzzi and sauna. I don't go to gym to socialize, I go to releve tension and exercise. I probably sound old, antisocial, and crotchety but I need the tension release and exercise for sure.


Me too..... It is a time for reflection, problem solving, meditation, whatever is most needed on a given day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marikay, hope you get the doctors to get their act together so you can soon have your surgery.
> 
> Gwen, nice your GKs dropped in, when they get older, they get so busy with their own lives you don't see them so often. Next year my GD will be in school full time so I won't see her near as much as now. I stopped at the $store today & picked up more crafts as she does lots of that while here.
> 
> ...


That sounds right up DH's alley. I've not heard of it so will do a search.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What are you looking for?


The Addi Click test pack and any of the square needles, preferably the ones you like. I haven't ordered the Knit Picks I thought I wanted (not short tips) after your warning until I try a few different ones at KAP.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


That's looking really good Fan, love that shade of blue. I like the pattern - that's my kind of pattern.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, what a beautiful jumper, the buttons perk it up and are slimming, not that you need slimming.
> Went to gym and did weights, water jogged 30 min, and jacuzzi. Skipped sauna as there was a lone man in there who a)is a blowheart chatterbox and b) thinks he is cute slipping sexual references into his monologues.


Very wise to avoid him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is almost 3 and I have to get to bed. My news of the day. Had blood work at noon and then went to new Costco to check it out and eat lunch and then back to GP for annual (Though she didn't want to do it with all that is going on but I insisted or I wouldn't have made appointment.) There are some new insurance requirements and one was a form on mental state. I about cracked up when I saw it and told nurse that was going to cause some issues given current state of affairs. Sure enough, Dr. thought I should see a counselor with all that has transpired and I didn't even tell her all of it!!! Nope, can't afford it and know what the problem is.... waking up with this wound unexpectedly and dealing with it for so long has tipped the scales. Also reminded her that she didn't increase my Xanax as requested when we were going through all the suicides. She had no memory of that of course, but said she could increase if I quit the Valerian Root. That isn't happening either. There are no night terrors and I'm not taking a chance on those coming back. She did put in call to insurance to see why I was paying for wound vac. and we did come to an understanding on the steroid use for coughing i the future as both specialists are OK with it and prefer it to chancing a further hernia. But I digress. Finished with that and went to surgeon.

I told him the skin was a real issue and he could see it and smell it. The past two days have been miserable. I explained that I could put vac on 14 day hold without paying and he said to do it. I told him I would not want to go back on after that much freedom and it wouldn't be enough to get me back from Oho. He said to wait until he sees me a week from Friday but, cautiously, doesn't think I will need it anymore. I also took in some panties made of girdle elastic and he said that would be good enough to eliminate binder unless I was doing something strenuous (which I'm not allowed to do anyhow... in fact, he was not happy when I did sit up to get off table..must turn on side and walk myself up with arm... and I do that in bed but the table is pretty narrow and didn't want to roll off!) I am now allowed to lift 15 lbs. I am also to leave wound open to air for an hour after shower before putting on the wet to dry dressings. YEAH!!!! FREE AT LAST.... THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST!

DH took me to surprise destination to celebrate. A hidden talent of mine is pinball play. I was once on cover of newspaper magazine as I was intently playing at the first adult pinball place in Dallas many years ago and DH gave me my own machine that Christmas. It needs a cleaning and a tune-up right now. He took me to the new adult arcade to play pinball and arcade games before we came home. It was silly and fun and I'm still pretty darned good at it. Talked with the owners' mother to get a repair tech and she took name and number. Told her why we were there in chatting and turns out her son and DIL have a law firm in town and she is going to have DIL call, as she was instrumental in whistle blower case at Parkland hospital. 

I also picked up all surgical reports from surgeon while I was there including the one from hernia Dr who said there were no complications. Maybe not, but was re-admitted 2 days later so will visit that hospital to get all admittance reports.

Home at last and massager arrived from Ebay early so can work on leg nerve. YEAH again. Nurse is on the way to Tennessee for a family funeral but such a caring person. She called to hear what Dr. said. She says, buy no supplies. Call office and tell them to bring them out Friday when superviser visits.

It will be wonderful to be able to put on a cool sundress since temps may reach triple digits this week-end. Can go out for Rachel's birthday dinner unencumbered and can actually put of real clothes and go for a walk tomorrow morning instead of living in PJ's. I know I still have to be very careful and I will be but skin and I are currently very happy! (Also dropped of paraffin bath at FedEx so hope that replacement will also be here soon.) All in all, a good day and a long time coming.

Thanks for listening. See you all tonight. Take care.

Tomorrow is DH's turn. Sutures are to come out, but his head is looking good and no pain, no black eyes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


It does!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


That is beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My first machine was a dual tub too and it also had a wringer on it. Then all the nappies and clothes were hung in the communal basement of flat or outside. I ironed EVERYTHING to soften the clothes up.
> 
> I would think if your machine only uses cold water, it does not heat it up. The house we rented in Ireland had a washer and dryer in a little shed out in the walled garden, I never could figure out how to get the dryer to work and actually dry. The clothes line was fine, but we would have a touch of rain every day so finally brought it all in and hung on a rack in the bedroom.


It does heat the water, but only takes in cold from the system. I usually use the quick wash which heats to 40 degrees as nothing is that dirty, not like the days of washing rugby and football kits!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No PAP for those who have had hysterectomy. Mammograms sometimes stopped at 74- 75 but not considered a good idea by many as cancer can strike at any age, as you well know.
> The HPV shots were a big debate over here. Ate they mandatory there?


Mammograms sound about the same as over here and Smear tests (PAP) have just been extended to age 65 instead of 60...guess who had to have another when I thought I was finally done! HPV shots are given to all girls around age 13.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The fad at the time my middle brother and BIL were learning to read was by sight of words. No phonics. Neither were good readers and would have the wrong word based on size, etc. Fortunately, my parents taught him phonics at home he became an avid reader as an adult but school was a struggle for both until they had better reading skills.


I can't understand teaching reading without phonics, just doesn't make sense to me. We too had a spell of look-and-say teaching and it was so unsuccessful that they brought the phonic approach back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Flyty1n, where you work what are the requirements for going off of the blood thinner before surgery? My orthopedic doctor said seven days off the Eliquis, but the cardiologist does not want more than three days. I understand why, because of the danger of stroke, and also have read the prescribing info. for Eliquis, which states that for surgery one only needs to be off for two days and no bridging is required. I have appointments set up for both doctors, and hope I can get them both on the same page!! I would like to show the ortho doctor the prescribing information, but
> don't want to be too forward. I hope the cardiologist gives me something in writing to show him. Thanks, Marilyn K.


If the prescribing info says 2 days by all means refer you ortho doctor to it. And ask him why he is being so conservative. He may have a reason for it but it may be that he isn't fully up to date either. Info from the cardiologist won't go astray but likely to be the same stuff. However he should be able to put in writing why YOU need to be on it until 3 days before hand.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Flyty1n, where you work what are the requirements for going off of the blood thinner before surgery? My orthopedic doctor said seven days off the Eliquis, but the cardiologist does not want more than three days. I understand why, because of the danger of stroke, and also have read the prescribing info. for Eliquis, which states that for surgery one only needs to be off for two days and no bridging is required. I have appointments set up for both doctors, and hope I can get them both on the same page!! I would like to show the ortho doctor the prescribing information, but
> don't want to be too forward. I hope the cardiologist gives me something in writing to show him. Thanks, Marilyn K.


Your cardiologist is correct. Each drug has a different time for how long it needs to be stopped. The tiny aspirin are usually not a problem and not stopped for cataract surgery but may be for laser surgery. A total hip is a different situation, and usually 3-5 days is required. But, it depends on the decisions of the cardiologist and the orthopedic surgeon. Go online and look up and print out what the drug recommendation is to take to your doctor. If one has a drug eluding stent in their heart or a non drug eluding stent in their heart, that changes the whole ball game and the time off can be shorter or longer depending on what kind of a stent is present. Good to get your doctors to come to a mutual conclusion as you already know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I know that a few of you don't like the front loader but I do. I use less water and find that it's much easier on the clothes. What don't you like about it?


I have never had one but know a lot of people that do. The ones I know of you arent able to add clothes after it starts and also they seem to take an awful lot longer than top loaders. And over here...the price. More expensive too. Having said that I see that Margaret has one that seems to tick the right boxes. 
My top loader (about 3 years old now) is electronic and doesnt have a big agitator in the middle, it has small ones all around the bowl similar to a front loader. So far I have been really happy with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are much improved and it isn't the adding a garment that bothered me with mom's. It was having to clean it every month to avoid odors and having to dry gasket every time used it. I thought I wanted it to wash quilts and it was top of the line... and red... Dad's favorite color... but I am no longer a fan. Had the matching dryer and we bought the stands to raise them up a bit. Fortunately, was able to sell them and at least recoup that cost.


I don't think I've ever cleaned mine and it doesn't smell- I don't close the door though almost close it. Think I might to start doing so on Tuesdays as Elizabeth has started putting clothes in it for me-very cute when she pulls open a drawer of dirty washing and starts loading them into the washing machine. However no way could she shut herself in and it will be a long time before number 2 could do so (well I guess E could decide that number 2 needed a wash but that will be a long while down the track as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My first machine was a dual tub too and it also had a wringer on it. Then all the nappies and clothes were hung in the communal basement of flat or outside. I ironed EVERYTHING to soften the clothes up.
> 
> I would think if your machine only uses cold water, it does not heat it up. The house we rented in Ireland had a washer and dryer in a little shed out in the walled garden, I never could figure out how to get the dryer to work and actually dry. The clothes line was fine, but we would have a touch of rain every day so finally brought it all in and hung on a rack in the bedroom.


The newer front loaders heat the water to the set temperature starting with cold water. I only use cold for most things.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Has anyone else been reading the topic on favourite knitting tools? Jessica Jean said hers a flexible eye darning needle. The eye is flexible and do is easy to thread. Makes it easy to thread the needle after you have the needle in place so also really good for those small ends.
> Had anyone here used them?


No, but I will read on and learn.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I do sing while I'm ironing or cleaning as the postman can attest too . I was cleaning the porch with the door open and singing Hello I love you won't you tell me my name when I heard a voice say you already know my name and I'll tell Christine ( his wife ) that someone at least appreciate s me ????


 :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of positive thoughts, Lin(TNS), on Guernsey/Alderney could do with some over the next few days. I can't go into details but she has a lot on her plate right now. She flies to the mainland in the morning.


Oh dear, big hugs to TNS. I hope things work out and settle down for you.

Thanks Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Haven't heard of a flexible needle. I don't like needles that are supposed to be easy to thread because they actually have slit in eye. The needle like is the metal one with a bent up tip and large eye, usually gold metal. I always weave my ends as I go with knitting but use needles for sewing seams, etc. I'll have to look for that thread.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-471286-1.html This is the topic- talking about favourite knitting gadgets


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No PAP for those who have had hysterectomy. Mammograms sometimes stopped at 74- 75 but not considered a good idea by many as cancer can strike at any age, as you well know.
> The HPV shots were a big debate over here. Ate they mandatory there?


Not mandatory as so far none are- a big debate goes on at times. Some places wont allow non-immunised children into child care and school settings becuase of the impact on others. But it is one of the immunisations on the long list of immunisations provided free so most young teenagers get them.

Here still have PAP after hysterectomy if the cervix was left in place. Mammograms still stop here as the older you get the slower they tend to develop so while an older woman may develop breast cancer it is unlikely to progress in her lifetime.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> DD just made another appointment for T-cat with the vet...this morning his eye looked about as it had, but about an hour ago she checked and it's swollen now. We'll get him over to the doc in the morning. Poor old buddy. ????


I hope the vet can help with his poor eye.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is amazing. I just don't do cross stitch; have attempted it but always mess it up.


Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 3 and I have to get to bed. My news of the day. Had blood work at noon and then went to new Costco to check it out and eat lunch and then back to GP for annual (Though she didn't want to do it with all that is going on but I insisted or I wouldn't have made appointment.) There are some new insurance requirements and one was a form on mental state. I about cracked up when I saw it and told nurse that was going to cause some issues given current state of affairs. Sure enough, Dr. thought I should see a counselor with all that has transpired and I didn't even tell her all of it!!! Nope, can't afford it and know what the problem is.... waking up with this wound unexpectedly and dealing with it for so long has tipped the scales. Also reminded her that she didn't increase my Xanax as requested when we were going through all the suicides. She had no memory of that of course, but said she could increase if I quit the Valerian Root. That isn't happening either. There are no night terrors and I'm not taking a chance on those coming back. She did put in call to insurance to see why I was paying for wound vac. and we did come to an understanding on the steroid use for coughing i the future as both specialists are OK with it and prefer it to chancing a further hernia. But I digress. Finished with that and went to surgeon.
> 
> I told him the skin was a real issue and he could see it and smell it. The past two days have been miserable. I explained that I could put vac on 14 day hold without paying and he said to do it. I told him I would not want to go back on after that much freedom and it wouldn't be enough to get me back from Oho. He said to wait until he sees me a week from Friday but, cautiously, doesn't think I will need it anymore. I also took in some panties made of girdle elastic and he said that would be good enough to eliminate binder unless I was doing something strenuous (which I'm not allowed to do anyhow... in fact, he was not happy when I did sit up to get off table..must turn on side and walk myself up with arm... and I do that in bed but the table is pretty narrow and didn't want to roll off!) I am now allowed to lift 15 lbs. I am also to leave wound open to air for an hour after shower before putting on the wet to dry dressings. YEAH!!!! FREE AT LAST.... THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST!
> 
> ...


You sound so much chirpier today- no vac how fantastic to be freed from it. Now to be really careful so that it keeps ehaling and you don't have him wanting you back on it again! But now you can feel more human again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


Gorgeous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> A closeup pic of my buttons, you can see why I just had to put them on my jumper. A Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossum, real New Zealand icons.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mammograms sound about the same as over here and Smear tests (PAP) have just been extended to age 65 instead of 60...guess who had to have another when I thought I was finally done! HPV shots are given to all girls around age 13.


Boys get the HPV shots now as well- there are a few other cancers caused by the virus and not as easily found as cervical so just as important for boys.

Our mammograms are 2 yearly up to 74 years. But if we want we can continue them after that but they don't recall you so need to remember for yourself (from age 50 but can get free from 40 but again no recalls until reach 50).
Those with a family history are followed in a different program.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx I am so happy you are now "free"! I love the way you bargin/spar with the doctors. I try to do that but not nearly as effective as you seem to be at doing it. Also what a delightful way to celebrate your freedom! Sounds like you have many hidden talents there young lady!


Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 3 and I have to get to bed. My news of the day. Had blood work at noon and then went to new Costco to check it out and eat lunch and then back to GP for annual (Though she didn't want to do it with all that is going on but I insisted or I wouldn't have made appointment.) There are some new insurance requirements and one was a form on mental state. I about cracked up when I saw it and told nurse that was going to cause some issues given current state of affairs. Sure enough, Dr. thought I should see a counselor with all that has transpired and I didn't even tell her all of it!!! Nope, can't afford it and know what the problem is.... waking up with this wound unexpectedly and dealing with it for so long has tipped the scales. Also reminded her that she didn't increase my Xanax as requested when we were going through all the suicides. She had no memory of that of course, but said she could increase if I quit the Valerian Root. That isn't happening either. There are no night terrors and I'm not taking a chance on those coming back. She did put in call to insurance to see why I was paying for wound vac. and we did come to an understanding on the steroid use for coughing i the future as both specialists are OK with it and prefer it to chancing a further hernia. But I digress. Finished with that and went to surgeon.
> 
> I told him the skin was a real issue and he could see it and smell it. The past two days have been miserable. I explained that I could put vac on 14 day hold without paying and he said to do it. I told him I would not want to go back on after that much freedom and it wouldn't be enough to get me back from Oho. He said to wait until he sees me a week from Friday but, cautiously, doesn't think I will need it anymore. I also took in some panties made of girdle elastic and he said that would be good enough to eliminate binder unless I was doing something strenuous (which I'm not allowed to do anyhow... in fact, he was not happy when I did sit up to get off table..must turn on side and walk myself up with arm... and I do that in bed but the table is pretty narrow and didn't want to roll off!) I am now allowed to lift 15 lbs. I am also to leave wound open to air for an hour after shower before putting on the wet to dry dressings. YEAH!!!! FREE AT LAST.... THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you would like some (either kind) sent to you, I'm sure that can be arranged.


Thanks Rookie- I will see if I can find them here but sure want to try them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


That looks really good indeed.
Just as well people responded- I thought I hadn't seen that so went searching and missed the whole page- (and maybe more I will find out soon by going backwards and forwards). Just that one page missed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You sound so much chirpier today- no vac how fantastic to be freed from it. Now to be really careful so that it keeps ehaling and you don't have him wanting you back on it again! But now you can feel more human again.


Ditto... and hurray for you Dreamweaver. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 3 and I have to get to bed. My news of the day. Had blood work at noon and then went to new Costco to check it out and eat lunch and then back to GP for annual (Though she didn't want to do it with all that is going on but I insisted or I wouldn't have made appointment.) There are some new insurance requirements and one was a form on mental state. I about cracked up when I saw it and told nurse that was going to cause some issues given current state of affairs. Sure enough, Dr. thought I should see a counselor with all that has transpired and I didn't even tell her all of it!!! Nope, can't afford it and know what the problem is.... waking up with this wound unexpectedly and dealing with it for so long has tipped the scales. Also reminded her that she didn't increase my Xanax as requested when we were going through all the suicides. She had no memory of that of course, but said she could increase if I quit the Valerian Root. That isn't happening either. There are no night terrors and I'm not taking a chance on those coming back. She did put in call to insurance to see why I was paying for wound vac. and we did come to an understanding on the steroid use for coughing i the future as both specialists are OK with it and prefer it to chancing a further hernia. But I digress. Finished with that and went to surgeon.
> 
> I told him the skin was a real issue and he could see it and smell it. The past two days have been miserable. I explained that I could put vac on 14 day hold without paying and he said to do it. I told him I would not want to go back on after that much freedom and it wouldn't be enough to get me back from Oho. He said to wait until he sees me a week from Friday but, cautiously, doesn't think I will need it anymore. I also took in some panties made of girdle elastic and he said that would be good enough to eliminate binder unless I was doing something strenuous (which I'm not allowed to do anyhow... in fact, he was not happy when I did sit up to get off table..must turn on side and walk myself up with arm... and I do that in bed but the table is pretty narrow and didn't want to roll off!) I am now allowed to lift 15 lbs. I am also to leave wound open to air for an hour after shower before putting on the wet to dry dressings. YEAH!!!! FREE AT LAST.... THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST!
> 
> ...


Great news!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 3 and I have to get to bed. My news of the day. Had blood work at noon and then went to new Costco to check it out and eat lunch and then back to GP for annual (Though she didn't want to do it with all that is going on but I insisted or I wouldn't have made appointment.) There are some new insurance requirements and one was a form on mental state. I about cracked up when I saw it and told nurse that was going to cause some issues given current state of affairs. Sure enough, Dr. thought I should see a counselor with all that has transpired and I didn't even tell her all of it!!! Nope, can't afford it and know what the problem is.... waking up with this wound unexpectedly and dealing with it for so long has tipped the scales. Also reminded her that she didn't increase my Xanax as requested when we were going through all the suicides. She had no memory of that of course, but said she could increase if I quit the Valerian Root. That isn't happening either. There are no night terrors and I'm not taking a chance on those coming back. She did put in call to insurance to see why I was paying for wound vac. and we did come to an understanding on the steroid use for coughing i the future as both specialists are OK with it and prefer it to chancing a further hernia. But I digress. Finished with that and went to surgeon.
> 
> I told him the skin was a real issue and he could see it and smell it. The past two days have been miserable. I explained that I could put vac on 14 day hold without paying and he said to do it. I told him I would not want to go back on after that much freedom and it wouldn't be enough to get me back from Oho. He said to wait until he sees me a week from Friday but, cautiously, doesn't think I will need it anymore. I also took in some panties made of girdle elastic and he said that would be good enough to eliminate binder unless I was doing something strenuous (which I'm not allowed to do anyhow... in fact, he was not happy when I did sit up to get off table..must turn on side and walk myself up with arm... and I do that in bed but the table is pretty narrow and didn't want to roll off!) I am now allowed to lift 15 lbs. I am also to leave wound open to air for an hour after shower before putting on the wet to dry dressings. YEAH!!!! FREE AT LAST.... THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST!
> 
> ...


That is all sounding wonderful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jamie! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's frustrating and aggravating.


You can say that again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 3 and I have to get to bed. My news of the day. Had blood work at noon and then went to new Costco to check it out and eat lunch and then back to GP for annual (Though she didn't want to do it with all that is going on but I insisted or I wouldn't have made appointment.) There are some new insurance requirements and one was a form on mental state. I about cracked up when I saw it and told nurse that was going to cause some issues given current state of affairs. Sure enough, Dr. thought I should see a counselor with all that has transpired and I didn't even tell her all of it!!! Nope, can't afford it and know what the problem is.... waking up with this wound unexpectedly and dealing with it for so long has tipped the scales. Also reminded her that she didn't increase my Xanax as requested when we were going through all the suicides. She had no memory of that of course, but said she could increase if I quit the Valerian Root. That isn't happening either. There are no night terrors and I'm not taking a chance on those coming back. She did put in call to insurance to see why I was paying for wound vac. and we did come to an understanding on the steroid use for coughing i the future as both specialists are OK with it and prefer it to chancing a further hernia. But I digress. Finished with that and went to surgeon.
> 
> I told him the skin was a real issue and he could see it and smell it. The past two days have been miserable. I explained that I could put vac on 14 day hold without paying and he said to do it. I told him I would not want to go back on after that much freedom and it wouldn't be enough to get me back from Oho. He said to wait until he sees me a week from Friday but, cautiously, doesn't think I will need it anymore. I also took in some panties made of girdle elastic and he said that would be good enough to eliminate binder unless I was doing something strenuous (which I'm not allowed to do anyhow... in fact, he was not happy when I did sit up to get off table..must turn on side and walk myself up with arm... and I do that in bed but the table is pretty narrow and didn't want to roll off!) I am now allowed to lift 15 lbs. I am also to leave wound open to air for an hour after shower before putting on the wet to dry dressings. YEAH!!!! FREE AT LAST.... THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST!
> 
> ...


I hope you are still fast asleep and having a good rest , so glad to hear of your jailbreak ( thinking that's what it felt like ) enjoy your freedom and hopefully you will continue to recover and heal . At least you can start to feel like a human being again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fan, beautiful knitting. Julie, I loved the picture of Ireland. What a beautiful castle.


Alastair and Jeanette had not previously been to Ireland, so this is new territory for them. Shortly they will fly to Scotland and stay two nights in our old house which is now a B&B, and inside, totally unrecognizable from what it was in my childhood. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> For what is worth, some excellent studies of general anesthesia and its effects have been done. 90% is gone, breathed off, in about 3 hours if the operation under the general anesthetic took 3 hours. Minute amount of general anesthesia was found 24 hours later in a great study done in England. After 24 hours the anesthesia itself is gone. However, studies that have been done show that the longer elderly people (and you do not yet qualify as elderly, Julie) stay in a place away from their home, they sometimes become disoriented, but only when they are in a hospital or rehab center away from home. This is very temporary. As Darowil said, you have no signs of Alzheimers so no reason you should expect to have from your anesthesia.
> For hip surgery, here, we usually do a wonderful block and add some narcotic to it, so the block lasts a nice long time after the surgery. In addition we use some sedation and light general as needed. I would expect that similar is done in NZ, but it is a good question to ask, "what are you going to use as my anesthesia?" What are the risks vs. the benefits of this anesthesia for my operation? These are fair questions. We do lots of people older than you are, Julie, for cataract surgery and they go home mentally alert and as good out as they walk in. I expect you would do similarly. I surely hope they can find your archived charts and get you back on the fast track.


Thanks for that, Joyce- I've copied it into a Word document.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Boy what a day. Not a bad day, just a long day and didn't get everything done that I had planned. Marla and I had a few errands to take care of here in town, then Marla decided we needed to run to Scottsbluff, I needed a bag for the trip and camping, and she wanted some decent fruit at a decent price, so off we went. We got to Scottsbluff and cousin's wife called, "were we going to be going to the low cost vaccination clinic in Scottsbluff this afternoon?" No, we decided not to go, "well I don't know where it is or how to get there, I'll never find it" so needless to say, Marla and I cut our trip this morning short in order to get home and have an 11/2 hour at home before leaving to head back with the dogs, Gizmo, Nell, and Daisy needed rabies vac, we were just going to take them to vet when we got back from Ohio, oh well, it's done now, dogs are all home and happy, Marla and I got home with about 1/2 an hour to kill before yoga. Ryssa was NOT happy to be left home, lol, she didn't need a rabies, her's and Pico's are good for 2 more years, and then to add insult to injury, we left Daisy and Nell at my house while we went to yoga and put Daisy in Ryssa's kennel and left Ryssa loose (Ryssa is fine left loose, Daisy would eat the couch or something), and boy Ryssa didn't like having Daisy in her kennel, she was one unhappy Ryssa, and the whole neighborhood for at least a house on each side could hear her displeasure when we left. lolol I had the window open.
> Okay, now that that book is done, to get caught up.


Oh dear! Tales of Ryssa!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


Looks so much fun!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I can't understand teaching reading without phonics, just doesn't make sense to me. We too had a spell of look-and-say teaching and it was so unsuccessful that they brought the phonic approach back.


My middle son is dyslexic and left handed he doesn't get phonics at all . Was nearly tempted to throttle 2 so called teachers when son was 9 , he struggled all evening to do home work and yes it was messy from the way he holds his pen , but he didn't give up , came home so upset and when I looked they had put a big red cross through his work with the comments that he was bone idle , lazy and sloppy , well you could just imagine what I had to say to the both of them next day , took an hour off work just to go and put them both right , told them if they ever put a red cross through his work again I would put a red cross through them I was so angry , finally got him properly tested as the school wouldn't do it , took great delight in shoving the confirmation letter under there noses . These 2 teachers were supposedly fully trained to work with children who had extra needs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again!


Wish there was some way to create more certainty, but you can tell yourself that there is just no point in worrying about any of it until it's scheduled--too many variables and worrying doesn't do any good anyway. You'll just have to make a pest out if yourself to keep things moving. We all have to be our own advocates in this world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A closeup pic of my buttons, you can see why I just had to put them on my jumper. A Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossum, real New Zealand icons.


Good to see the close-up- good idea to have the measure in the shot, they are lovely Fan, and a perfect contrast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dilaudid is an amnesiac and becoming routine pain drug in recovery rooms here. I have added it to my "Allergic" list as I do not want to be unaware of what is happening to me. Discuss your concerns with the anesthesiologist before surgery to find the least side effect option.


Good advice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son is dyslexic and left handed he doesn't get phonics at all . Was nearly tempted to throttle 2 so called teachers when son was 9 , he struggled all evening to do home work and yes it was messy from the way he holds his pen , but he didn't give up , came home so upset and when I looked they had put a big red cross through his work with the comments that he was bone idle , lazy and sloppy , well you could just imagine what I had to say to the both of them next day , took an hour off work just to go and put them both right , told them if they ever put a red cross through his work again I would put a red cross through them I was so angry , finally got him properly tested as the school wouldn't do it , took great delight in shoving the confirmation letter under there noses . These 2 teachers were supposedly fully trained to work with children who had extra needs


Don't mess with Momma Bear! I find it incredulous that the so-called experts are so clueless!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wish there was some way to create more certainty, but you can tell yourself that there is just no point in worrying about any of it until it's scheduled--too many variables and worrying doesn't do any good anyway. You'll just have to make a pest out if yourself to keep things moving. We all have to be our own advocates in this world.


 :sm24: I hover around the letterbox on delivery days, when I'm able, but there has been no mail of significance. I am assuming the process will be started by a letter stating when they expect to make an appointment for me. With the colder weather the pain factor has at least doubled. Trying to concentrate on other issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


They do look good, Sonja, sorry the dress caused so much hassle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A closeup pic of my buttons, you can see why I just had to put them on my jumper. A Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossum, real New Zealand icons.


Those are even nicer close up, lovely colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> But Mom, you gave away her bed!!!!! and you deserted her while everyone else went for a ride.


LOL! Yes, she gets quite irritated when we use her kennel to contain Daisy for a short while, we have to put a lock on it or she opens it from the outside to get Daisy out. lol 
Mocha was home with her but goodness golly, mom too Gizmo and not her, nothing like jealous children. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 3 and I have to get to bed. My news of the day. Had blood work at noon and then went to new Costco to check it out and eat lunch and then back to GP for annual (Though she didn't want to do it with all that is going on but I insisted or I wouldn't have made appointment.) There are some new insurance requirements and one was a form on mental state. I about cracked up when I saw it and told nurse that was going to cause some issues given current state of affairs. Sure enough, Dr. thought I should see a counselor with all that has transpired and I didn't even tell her all of it!!! Nope, can't afford it and know what the problem is.... waking up with this wound unexpectedly and dealing with it for so long has tipped the scales. Also reminded her that she didn't increase my Xanax as requested when we were going through all the suicides. She had no memory of that of course, but said she could increase if I quit the Valerian Root. That isn't happening either. There are no night terrors and I'm not taking a chance on those coming back. She did put in call to insurance to see why I was paying for wound vac. and we did come to an understanding on the steroid use for coughing i the future as both specialists are OK with it and prefer it to chancing a further hernia. But I digress. Finished with that and went to surgeon.
> 
> I told him the skin was a real issue and he could see it and smell it. The past two days have been miserable. I explained that I could put vac on 14 day hold without paying and he said to do it. I told him I would not want to go back on after that much freedom and it wouldn't be enough to get me back from Oho. He said to wait until he sees me a week from Friday but, cautiously, doesn't think I will need it anymore. I also took in some panties made of girdle elastic and he said that would be good enough to eliminate binder unless I was doing something strenuous (which I'm not allowed to do anyhow... in fact, he was not happy when I did sit up to get off table..must turn on side and walk myself up with arm... and I do that in bed but the table is pretty narrow and didn't want to roll off!) I am now allowed to lift 15 lbs. I am also to leave wound open to air for an hour after shower before putting on the wet to dry dressings. YEAH!!!! FREE AT LAST.... THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST!
> 
> ...


YIPPEE!!!! Sounds like a very successful day over all. 
Hoping that all goes as well with DH's doc appt. 
I love pinball, the only arcade game I was every any good at. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of positive thoughts, Lin(TNS), on Guernsey/Alderney could do with some over the next few days. I can't go into details but she has a lot on her plate right now. She flies to the mainland in the morning.


Sending her all good thoughts to get her through rough times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Tales of Ryssa!


LOL! She does have personality. 
They are all sound asleep right now. 
When Gizmo wants to play, he stands in front of my chair and whimpers at her until she jumps down and chases him, lol makes him so happy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I sit in seated meditation pose with eyes closed but this DOM just talks to me if I'm the only one in jacuzzi or sauna. The other women flock around him so it's probably my antisocial nature. I don't even want to chat with women at gym.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son is dyslexic and left handed he doesn't get phonics at all . Was nearly tempted to throttle 2 so called teachers when son was 9 , he struggled all evening to do home work and yes it was messy from the way he holds his pen , but he didn't give up , came home so upset and when I looked they had put a big red cross through his work with the comments that he was bone idle , lazy and sloppy , well you could just imagine what I had to say to the both of them next day , took an hour off work just to go and put them both right , told them if they ever put a red cross through his work again I would put a red cross through them I was so angry , finally got him properly tested as the school wouldn't do it , took great delight in shoving the confirmation letter under there noses . These 2 teachers were supposedly fully trained to work with children who had extra needs


I'd have been so angry, I'm glad you let them have it. 
I had to give Christophers 5th grade teacher what for once, she threatened me with child protective services if I didn't put him back on ritalyn, mind you, both his doctors wanted him off it and wouldn't give him a prescription for it, but I was supposed to just buy them on the black market or something I guess, to satisfy her need. lol Told her to call them, I'd see her in court, that it was great to know she had a medical degree and license.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


It's adorable!! The shoes are all adorable too!
Great on selling them all. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I hover around the letterbox on delivery days, when I'm able, but there has been no mail of significance. I am assuming the process will be started by a letter stating when they expect to make an appointment for me. With the colder weather the pain factor has at least doubled. Trying to concentrate on other issues.


Hopefully you'll hear something positive soon, keeping fingers crossed that it's sooner than later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd think pickled eel feet are pretty rare! :sm04:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother Alastair is on holiday in Ireland, and just posted this photo of a Castle in Killarney- it looks a little misty, but what a well secluded retreat! They were on a tour, in a horse drawn Buggy!


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper. Busy on knitting the collar now, then just the sleeves after that. As am not doing the cabling, I think substituting with the fancy buttons gives it a lift and a bit of character.


Very nice, Fan, and I like the buttons.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're an acquired taste, and slippery as hell too????.


lol :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD just made another appointment for T-cat with the vet...this morning his eye looked about as it had, but about an hour ago she checked and it's swollen now. We'll get him over to the doc in the morning. Poor old buddy. ????


Sorry that T-cat's eye has worsened.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are much improved and it isn't the adding a garment that bothered me with mom's. It was having to clean it every month to avoid odors and having to dry gasket every time used it. I thought I wanted it to wash quilts and it was top of the line... and red... Dad's favorite color... but I am no longer a fan. Had the matching dryer and we bought the stands to raise them up a bit. Fortunately, was able to sell them and at least recoup that cost.


I've never dried the gasket in mine - only check in there if a Kleenex gets in the wash & only ran cleaner through it once when something came off DHs work clothes & I couldn't get it out. I've never had it smell, I close the door after each use. My sister always left the door open & said she she had odor????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you happy to miss the rain or could you do with some before summer hits?


I could send you some. It's pouring here and expected to be this way for a few days. Enough already!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My first machine was a dual tub too and it also had a wringer on it. Then all the nappies and clothes were hung in the communal basement of flat or outside. I ironed EVERYTHING to soften the clothes up.
> 
> I would think if your machine only uses cold water, it does not heat it up. The house we rented in Ireland had a washer and dryer in a little shed out in the walled garden, I never could figure out how to get the dryer to work and actually dry. The clothes line was fine, but we would have a touch of rain every day so finally brought it all in and hung on a rack in the bedroom.


My mom had one of those wooden racks, I sure wish I had kept it. When my kids were in school, they had lots of bunnyhugs that weren't put in the dryer & I had to hang them but the racks you get now are junk, hang 3 heavy sweaters & they fall in a heap


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> For what is worth, some excellent studies of general anesthesia and its effects have been done. 90% is gone, breathed off, in about 3 hours if the operation under the general anesthetic took 3 hours. Minute amount of general anesthesia was found 24 hours later in a great study done in England. After 24 hours the anesthesia itself is gone. However, studies that have been done show that the longer elderly people (and you do not yet qualify as elderly, Julie) stay in a place away from their home, they sometimes become disoriented, but only when they are in a hospital or rehab center away from home. This is very temporary. As Darowil said, you have no signs of Alzheimers so no reason you should expect to have from your anesthesia.
> For hip surgery, here, we usually do a wonderful block and add some narcotic to it, so the block lasts a nice long time after the surgery. In addition we use some sedation and light general as needed. I would expect that similar is done in NZ, but it is a good question to ask, "what are you going to use as my anesthesia?" What are the risks vs. the benefits of this anesthesia for my operation? These are fair questions. We do lots of people older than you are, Julie, for cataract surgery and they go home mentally alert and as good out as they walk in. I expect you would do similarly. I surely hope they can find your archived charts and get you back on the fast track.


My DH was questioned before he received anesthesia and again after surgery. The doctors wanted to see if there was any adverse affect to his memory following anesthesia. There was no change. He was in his 70's at the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The fad at the time my middle brother and BIL were learning to read was by sight of words. No phonics. Neither were good readers and would have the wrong word based on size, etc. Fortunately, my parents taught him phonics at home he became an avid reader as an adult but school was a struggle for both until they had better reading skills.


I don't know why they can't teach with phonics stead of trying "new" ideas, don't fix what isn't broken! We all know that works.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds might unfair for a claim that is not accident or major damage from hail, whatever. Might have worked out cheaper just to pay for repair out of pocket. We have a deductible as well, so don't turn in claims on things that are less or close to it.


I didn't make a claim, just paid the $40, it just made me mad as I'd been told fixing them was no cost


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a cross stitch I made for a new baby boy in my family. Doing cross stitch is one of my favourite hobbies, when I'm not knitting or crocheting. The bees and dragon flies on fence posts are little buttons, which I super glued onto fabric.
> It was stitched on 14ct white aida fabric.


Lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn, I was hoping the drops would take care of it. I'm wondering if you could get him to sit still for some warm compresses. Might ask vet.


My family used warm tea bags as compresses on eyes, I'm not sure if it's just an old wives tail or if there is something to it but it seems to help


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A closeup pic of my buttons, you can see why I just had to put them on my jumper. A Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossum, real New Zealand icons.


That's a really cute button.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The Addi Click test pack and any of the square needles, preferably the ones you like. I haven't ordered the Knit Picks I thought I wanted (not short tips) after your warning until I try a few different ones at KAP.


I have Nova Platina cubic DPNs for doing socks & mitts, I love them
I also have knitters pride circular interchangeable Cubics 
They are almost the only needles I use anymore


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 3 and I have to get to bed. My news of the day. Had blood work at noon and then went to new Costco to check it out and eat lunch and then back to GP for annual (Though she didn't want to do it with all that is going on but I insisted or I wouldn't have made appointment.) There are some new insurance requirements and one was a form on mental state. I about cracked up when I saw it and told nurse that was going to cause some issues given current state of affairs. Sure enough, Dr. thought I should see a counselor with all that has transpired and I didn't even tell her all of it!!! Nope, can't afford it and know what the problem is.... waking up with this wound unexpectedly and dealing with it for so long has tipped the scales. Also reminded her that she didn't increase my Xanax as requested when we were going through all the suicides. She had no memory of that of course, but said she could increase if I quit the Valerian Root. That isn't happening either. There are no night terrors and I'm not taking a chance on those coming back. She did put in call to insurance to see why I was paying for wound vac. and we did come to an understanding on the steroid use for coughing i the future as both specialists are OK with it and prefer it to chancing a further hernia. But I digress. Finished with that and went to surgeon.
> 
> I told him the skin was a real issue and he could see it and smell it. The past two days have been miserable. I explained that I could put vac on 14 day hold without paying and he said to do it. I told him I would not want to go back on after that much freedom and it wouldn't be enough to get me back from Oho. He said to wait until he sees me a week from Friday but, cautiously, doesn't think I will need it anymore. I also took in some panties made of girdle elastic and he said that would be good enough to eliminate binder unless I was doing something strenuous (which I'm not allowed to do anyhow... in fact, he was not happy when I did sit up to get off table..must turn on side and walk myself up with arm... and I do that in bed but the table is pretty narrow and didn't want to roll off!) I am now allowed to lift 15 lbs. I am also to leave wound open to air for an hour after shower before putting on the wet to dry dressings. YEAH!!!! FREE AT LAST.... THANK GOD ALMIGHTY, I'M FREE AT LAST!
> 
> ...


So glad you received some good news for a change.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think I've ever cleaned mine and it doesn't smell- I don't close the door though almost close it. Think I might to start doing so on Tuesdays as Elizabeth has started putting clothes in it for me-very cute when she pulls open a drawer of dirty washing and starts loading them into the washing machine. However no way could she shut herself in and it will be a long time before number 2 could do so (well I guess E could decide that number 2 needed a wash but that will be a long while down the track as well).


I clean around the door and always leave the door ajar. There's no odour coming from mine. When I wash towels, I usually put vinegar in the slot for the softener so perhaps that helps to keep the machine clean.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son is dyslexic and left handed he doesn't get phonics at all . Was nearly tempted to throttle 2 so called teachers when son was 9 , he struggled all evening to do home work and yes it was messy from the way he holds his pen , but he didn't give up , came home so upset and when I looked they had put a big red cross through his work with the comments that he was bone idle , lazy and sloppy , well you could just imagine what I had to say to the both of them next day , took an hour off work just to go and put them both right , told them if they ever put a red cross through his work again I would put a red cross through them I was so angry , finally got him properly tested as the school wouldn't do it , took great delight in shoving the confirmation letter under there noses . These 2 teachers were supposedly fully trained to work with children who had extra needs


Sounds like those 2 teachers should have been booted out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


Such a cute dress and so are the shoes. Great that you've been able to sell them all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family used warm tea bags as compresses on eyes, I'm not sure if it's just an old wives tail or if there is something to it but it seems to help


Works for oral surgery too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have Nova Platina cubic DPNs for doing socks & mitts, I love them
> I also have knitters pride circular interchangeable Cubics
> They are almost the only needles I use anymore


I use them too.. KAPers will get to test drive them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Boys get the HPV shots now as well- there are a few other cancers caused by the virus and not as easily found as cervical so just as important for boys.
> 
> Our mammograms are 2 yearly up to 74 years. But if we want we can continue them after that but they don't recall you so need to remember for yourself (from age 50 but can get free from 40 but again no recalls until reach 50).
> Those with a family history are followed in a different program.


As I have a strong family history of breast cancer- both mom & her sister & some cousins- I get a mammogram yearly since 40. I think if no family history it's every 2 years after 50
The HpV shots are available free here too but not mandatory


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Alastair and Jeanette had not previously been to Ireland, so this is new territory for them. Shortly they will fly to Scotland and stay two nights in our old house which is now a B&B, and inside, totally unrecognizable from what it was in my childhood. :sm24:


That's neat they can actually stay in your old house! What a great trip


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son is dyslexic and left handed he doesn't get phonics at all . Was nearly tempted to throttle 2 so called teachers when son was 9 , he struggled all evening to do home work and yes it was messy from the way he holds his pen , but he didn't give up , came home so upset and when I looked they had put a big red cross through his work with the comments that he was bone idle , lazy and sloppy , well you could just imagine what I had to say to the both of them next day , took an hour off work just to go and put them both right , told them if they ever put a red cross through his work again I would put a red cross through them I was so angry , finally got him properly tested as the school wouldn't do it , took great delight in shoving the confirmation letter under there noses . These 2 teachers were supposedly fully trained to work with children who had extra needs


For people who are supposedly educated they sure don't seem to use common sense at time. It's good mama bear set them straight????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


Great you persevered, it looks great now & all the little shoes are so cute, no wonder they sold quickly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, I love those buttons, they really set off the sweater

Julie, hope you hear something soon about the hip

Jynx, good news that things are improving at last

It's been raining steadily since I got up, I think we are getting near an inch since it started & it's supposed to continue till tomorrow.
I bought a dozen strawberry plants yesterday so will be a good day to put them out even if I get wet.

I think my front loading machine cleans the clothes better than my old top loader, maybe it depends on what type of detergent you use? I use something called Ecos, use about 1-2 tablespoons per load. If DHs clothes are really greasy, I add Mr Clean to the bleach dispenser & they come out fine.
Well, I really must get off here & get something done


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate to tell you, but a baseline mammogram still means you need one every year.
> 
> There is a mail in stool sample test but most doctors consider it worthless. They do a sigflex for colon if you are under 50. Once you turn 50 it is the colonoscopy and that is repeated every 5 years unless there is some precancerous polyps found or a certain number of polyps. Then is is every 3 years or whatever doc recommends.
> 
> ...


My doc says the mammogram is not needed every year unless they find something, as we have no history at all. As for the anesthesia, I remember panic at some point (hate not feeling in control of myself) and I also remember feeling hungover, which was awful. I do intend to ask a lot of questions. Of course, it may be better (inasmuch as it can be) since then. I hope so.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So we got T-cat to the vet--he was much calmer and mellow this time around (I relate--things are better when one has seen a thing before!). She prescribed an oral antibiotic and a prednisone eye drop, so we'll see how that goes. It looks really terrible, but he seems to be feeling relatively okay otherwise, eating and drinking normally and so forth, so I take that as a good sign. We'll see how he is after three doses of the meds, as usually that makes a turning point.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family used warm tea bags as compresses on eyes, I'm not sure if it's just an old wives tail or if there is something to it but it seems to help


I've used those on my own eyes and find them soothing, though I'm not sure he'd tolerate it (he's pretty tired of us messing with his face by now!). The prednisone should reduce the swelling and redness, fairly quickly if I remember its effects properly. DD will have to pick those up at the pharmacy since the vet didn't have any on hand, but we already got a dose of the antibiotic down him (fun, fun). I've been wiping his eye on the outside with a cotton pad and warm water, too.

The other news of the day is that the quilt is finally finished--got the binding wrapped up this morning while we waited for time to leave for the vet. So I'll get that on the bed this afternoon and get a photo. I think it turned out nice, though this method does have things about it I'm not crazy about (I will try the block by block quilting on another but try sashing instead of self-binding to see how that works). He likes the colors in this one, so it'll be good for a new one on the bed--now I'll "retire" the old one and decide whether to repair it or not. I'm just sentimentally attached to it as it was the first big quilt I hand quilted. Maybe I'll just salvage the parts where the fabric is still good and make some pillows or something. Not a priority right now. Next I need to get back to DD's and get that done.

Also wanted to say YAY for Jynx's new freedom!

Sonja, your little shoes are just darling and the dress is fabulous.

Hugs & blessings all around as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone I'm glad the dress is finished 

Another very hot summer day here today , popped to the chemist to pick up my prescription and noticed that tesco and Aldi had fruit and vegetables for 49p so got some delicious jersey royals ( new potatoes) eaten with fish and salad , fruit wise got a punnet of nectarines , a pineapple , bananas , and mangoes , so had some ice-cream and pineapple for desert . The offer is on all week so will definitely call back for some more


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's neat they can actually stay in your old house! What a great trip


That is an awesome experience. I hope that they don't regret it like I did when I went back to the big old farmhouse where my Dad was raised and where I lived from birth to age 10. Over the 40 years and 3 different owners, so many things were changed. I was happier remembering it the way it was.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can't understand teaching reading without phonics, just doesn't make sense to me. We too had a spell of look-and-say teaching and it was so unsuccessful that they brought the phonic approach back.


Didn't last long here either.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Yay, Jynx! Hope all continues to improve. 

Sonya, the dress and shoes are beautiful. I am always amazed at how quickly you have become a fine and creative knitter!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not mandatory as so far none are- a big debate goes on at times. Some places wont allow non-immunised children into child care and school settings becuase of the impact on others. But it is one of the immunisations on the long list of immunisations provided free so most young teenagers get them.
> 
> Here still have PAP after hysterectomy if the cervix was left in place. Mammograms still stop here as the older you get the slower they tend to develop so while an older woman may develop breast cancer it is unlikely to progress in her lifetime.


We have the issue of immunization here as well. It is a law for school attendance but there are some exceptions made and that puts everyone else at risk. Even though it has been debunked, some still believe the normal childhood immunizations cause Autism. The PV is not mandatory, but there was talk of making it so and that caused an uproar for many, feeling it promoted promiscuity. We have debate on PAP smears with cervix intact. Some do and some don't. Mammograms go longer here and can go as long as Dr. requests. I prefer all screenings regardless of age recommendations as the women in my family tend to live well into 90's and longer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-471286-1.html This is the topic- talking about favourite knitting gadgets


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! She does have personality.
> They are all sound asleep right now.
> When Gizmo wants to play, he stands in front of my chair and whimpers at her until she jumps down and chases him, lol makes him so happy.


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful!


That was what I thought.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, good news, wonderful!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. 
Thank you all very much re the super feedback re my jumper, and cross stitch. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks everyone I'm glad the dress is finished
> 
> Another very hot summer day here today , popped to the chemist to pick up my prescription and noticed that tesco and Aldi had fruit and vegetables for 49p so got some delicious jersey royals ( new potatoes) eaten with fish and salad , fruit wise got a punnet of nectarines , a pineapple , bananas , and mangoes , so had some ice-cream and pineapple for desert . The offer is on all week so will definitely call back for some more


Punnet??
It's always so good to get good fresh produce. I got some fresh cherries yesterday that are so good, my favourite. I bought a whole seedless watermelon last time I was in Lloydminster but it was terrible, just green inside ????I've never seen one like that. I need to find out how to tell if they are good. DH doesn't eat fresh fruit except fir the occasional banana so I only buy what I can eat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's neat they can actually stay in your old house! What a great trip


 :sm24: It is rather! Tried to find my photos of the house interior, but couldn't locate the file.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I love those buttons, they really set off the sweater
> 
> Julie, hope you hear something soon about the hip
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie- so do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So we got T-cat to the vet--he was much calmer and mellow this time around (I relate--things are better when one has seen a thing before!). She prescribed an oral antibiotic and a prednisone eye drop, so we'll see how that goes. It looks really terrible, but he seems to be feeling relatively okay otherwise, eating and drinking normally and so forth, so I take that as a good sign. We'll see how he is after three doses of the meds, as usually that makes a turning point.


Hoping it does help him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is an awesome experience. I hope that they don't regret it like I did when I went back to the big old farmhouse where my Dad was raised and where I lived from birth to age 10. Over the 40 years and 3 different owners, so many things were changed. I was happier remembering it the way it was.


That can so often happen- I did warn him that the whole place has been altered- not sure how much he remembers from childhood, they were only just seven, when we left.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


It looks great Sonja, love those colours together. I admire you for your persistence, I think I would have given up and thrown it out of the window!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Punnet??
> It's always so good to get good fresh produce. I got some fresh cherries yesterday that are so good, my favourite. I bought a whole seedless watermelon last time I was in Lloydminster but it was terrible, just green inside ????I've never seen one like that. I need to find out how to tell if they are good. DH doesn't eat fresh fruit except fir the occasional banana so I only buy what I can eat


A punnet is a small basket or a plastic container now, used to hold fruit or vegetables 
I love summer fruits and they were really delicious so a real bargain especially the Jersey royals they used to be so expensive although I don't think they are as nice as they used to be


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> It looks great Sonja, love those colours together. I admire you for your persistence, I think I would have given up and thrown it out of the window!


Thank you I think I can safely say I have a stubborn streak ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sound so much chirpier today- no vac how fantastic to be freed from it. Now to be really careful so that it keeps ehaling and you don't have him wanting you back on it again! But now you can feel more human again.


I have no intention of overdoing..... It is just wonderful to be able to not itch, be overheated, be comfortable in real clothes and to move about freely and get outside without it being a major project!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Boys get the HPV shots now as well- there are a few other cancers caused by the virus and not as easily found as cervical so just as important for boys.
> 
> Our mammograms are 2 yearly up to 74 years. But if we want we can continue them after that but they don't recall you so need to remember for yourself (from age 50 but can get free from 40 but again no recalls until reach 50).
> Those with a family history are followed in a different program.


We only get one a year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx I am so happy you are now "free"! I love the way you bargin/spar with the doctors. I try to do that but not nearly as effective as you seem to be at doing it. Also what a delightful way to celebrate your freedom! Sounds like you have many hidden talents there young lady!


Thanks. I love this surgeon and we have had a great relationship since first I met him under very difficult circumstances last July. When he said "What, you don't like my binder?" I told him the only place I would like it was around his neck... So only have to wear it for strenuous. The "girdle" panties offer plenty of support without riding up, overlapping layers and having velcro poking.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think I can safely say I have a stubborn streak ????


Now I know where Mishka gets it from. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Now I know where Mishka gets it from. :sm09: :sm09:


That's what husband says too ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's what husband says too ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son is dyslexic and left handed he doesn't get phonics at all . Was nearly tempted to throttle 2 so called teachers when son was 9 , he struggled all evening to do home work and yes it was messy from the way he holds his pen , but he didn't give up , came home so upset and when I looked they had put a big red cross through his work with the comments that he was bone idle , lazy and sloppy , well you could just imagine what I had to say to the both of them next day , took an hour off work just to go and put them both right , told them if they ever put a red cross through his work again I would put a red cross through them I was so angry , finally got him properly tested as the school wouldn't do it , took great delight in shoving the confirmation letter under there noses . These 2 teachers were supposedly fully trained to work with children who had extra needs


Myself, DH and both girls are left-handed. It makes us more creative, but we have also observed that many lefties suffer from some degree of dyslexia.

Good for you for setting them straight and getting him tested so things could be put right.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


Well, it turned out great in the long run. (Love peach.... Mix it with some lavender or some soft green next time it comes to the surface!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEE!!!! Sounds like a very successful day over all.
> Hoping that all goes as well with DH's doc appt.
> I love pinball, the only arcade game I was every any good at. lol


I am fairly good at shooting/target games as well... Ever play strip Pacman? Gerry thought that was a good idea!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I sit in seated meditation pose with eyes closed but this DOM just talks to me if I'm the only one in jacuzzi or sauna. The other women flock around him so it's probably my antisocial nature. I don't even want to chat with women at gym.


He is a jerk! I don't really go to chat either, other than an occasional nod when sharing the pool.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd have been so angry, I'm glad you let them have it.
> I had to give Christophers 5th grade teacher what for once, she threatened me with child protective services if I didn't put him back on ritalyn, mind you, both his doctors wanted him off it and wouldn't give him a prescription for it, but I was supposed to just buy them on the black market or something I guess, to satisfy her need. lol Told her to call them, I'd see her in court, that it was great to know she had a medical degree and license.


Geesh..... She was in way over her head..... thinking she had any kind of power when the Dr.s' were not in agreement! I would have talked to principal as well to have her taken down a notch!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never dried the gasket in mine - only check in there if a Kleenex gets in the wash & only ran cleaner through it once when something came off DHs work clothes & I couldn't get it out. I've never had it smell, I close the door after each use. My sister always left the door open & said she she had odor????


Mom never had a problem with it, but didn't do much wash either. The instructions said to dry under the gasket every use but it is a pain to do and I couldn't leave door open or it would get banged by garage entry door. I know they have improved. Mom's would be about 5 years old now. My neighbor was unhappy immediately and that was just 2 years ago. They bought top of the line but may have had a lemon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cruel of them to do that to your son! That was totally inexcusable. Glad you were there to set them right.


Swedenme said:


> My middle son is dyslexic and left handed he doesn't get phonics at all . Was nearly tempted to throttle 2 so called teachers when son was 9 , he struggled all evening to do home work and yes it was messy from the way he holds his pen , but he didn't give up , came home so upset and when I looked they had put a big red cross through his work with the comments that he was bone idle , lazy and sloppy , well you could just imagine what I had to say to the both of them next day , took an hour off work just to go and put them both right , told them if they ever put a red cross through his work again I would put a red cross through them I was so angry , finally got him properly tested as the school wouldn't do it , took great delight in shoving the confirmation letter under there noses . These 2 teachers were supposedly fully trained to work with children who had extra needs


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:
 

> My mom had one of those wooden racks, I sure wish I had kept it. When my kids were in school, they had lots of bunnyhugs that weren't put in the dryer & I had to hang them but the racks you get now are junk, hang 3 heavy sweaters & they fall in a heap


There is one plastic covered metal one that works really well. DD has one for sweaters, but I can't find the same thing. Glad I have a lot of table and floor space!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The "Z plan Dress" really is a keeper. I love it. Your persistence certainly "paid off" in more ways then one!



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't make a claim, just paid the $40, it just made me mad as I'd been told fixing them was no cost


 :sm14: :sm14: But better than an increase in insurance!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family used warm tea bags as compresses on eyes, I'm not sure if it's just an old wives tail or if there is something to it but it seems to help


I've been told that too for red, tired eyes. When I had dry eye, Dr. told me to fill sock toes with rice and microwave. I happened to have a flax/lavender eye mask and used it because it had to be every about 4-6 times and also warm wet towels. Don't know how kitty would like anything wet though.. (I ended up having plugs put in lower ducts.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have Nova Platina cubic DPNs for doing socks & mitts, I love them
> I also have knitters pride circular interchangeable Cubics
> They are almost the only needles I use anymore


I have so many DPN's that I can't justify replacing all those (but may over time because I really like them) but definitely want to get square interchangeables as next set. Must check to see if Nova Platina is avail. in interchangeable. I think that is what Rookie said she liked. Glad to have another thumbs up....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What are bunnyhugs?


Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom had one of those wooden racks, I sure wish I had kept it. When my kids were in school, they had lots of bunnyhugs that weren't put in the dryer & I had to hang them but the racks you get now are junk, hang 3 heavy sweaters & they fall in a heap


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My doc says the mammogram is not needed every year unless they find something, as we have no history at all. As for the anesthesia, I remember panic at some point (hate not feeling in control of myself) and I also remember feeling hungover, which was awful. I do intend to ask a lot of questions. Of course, it may be better (inasmuch as it can be) since then. I hope so.


Talk to them and tell them that. Sounds like possibly too much. DH and I walked out of ours and went shopping. Possibly took a nap that day, just because, but no aftereffects at all. (I didn't start mammograms until 50 and have no history that they count until DD had triple negative 7 years ago at age 42 but my cousin's family has heavy occurrences... but that is far enough not to count medically. It counts for me though, just for peace of mind. I did have a biopsy but it was negative.... just first time so saw some calcium deposits. We have the 3D ones here and super easy so I just go ahead and get it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So we got T-cat to the vet--he was much calmer and mellow this time around (I relate--things are better when one has seen a thing before!). She prescribed an oral antibiotic and a prednisone eye drop, so we'll see how that goes. It looks really terrible, but he seems to be feeling relatively okay otherwise, eating and drinking normally and so forth, so I take that as a good sign. We'll see how he is after three doses of the meds, as usually that makes a turning point.


Fingers crossed. (They gave me the prednisone eye drops to put in ears when I was unable to hear with all the swelling) Glad he is eating and drinking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've used those on my own eyes and find them soothing, though I'm not sure he'd tolerate it (he's pretty tired of us messing with his face by now!). The prednisone should reduce the swelling and redness, fairly quickly if I remember its effects properly. DD will have to pick those up at the pharmacy since the vet didn't have any on hand, but we already got a dose of the antibiotic down him (fun, fun). I've been wiping his eye on the outside with a cotton pad and warm water, too.
> 
> The other news of the day is that the quilt is finally finished--got the binding wrapped up this morning while we waited for time to leave for the vet. So I'll get that on the bed this afternoon and get a photo. I think it turned out nice, though this method does have things about it I'm not crazy about (I will try the block by block quilting on another but try sashing instead of self-binding to see how that works). He likes the colors in this one, so it'll be good for a new one on the bed--now I'll "retire" the old one and decide whether to repair it or not. I'm just sentimentally attached to it as it was the first big quilt I hand quilted. Maybe I'll just salvage the parts where the fabric is still good and make some pillows or something. Not a priority right now. Next I need to get back to DD's and get that done.
> 
> ...


Thanks.... Loving feeling "normal".

Sis and I took good parts from some old ones of grandma's to make a bag or something. I am just going to frame a couple of blocks on stretchers for the wall. I did make a jacket out of an old one that was not suitable for bed anymore and loved it but that was years and years ag when quilted things were so it.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Punnet??
> It's always so good to get good fresh produce. I got some fresh cherries yesterday that are so good, my favourite. I bought a whole seedless watermelon last time I was in Lloydminster but it was terrible, just green inside ????I've never seen one like that. I need to find out how to tell if they are good. DH doesn't eat fresh fruit except fir the occasional banana so I only buy what I can eat


Fresh pineapple, green grapes and cherries....love them all. DH only eats berries and used to forbid pineapple in the house because of the smell but I bought him a gadget that peels and cuts them into spiral rings so he now buys me one at Aldi's all the time.

Punnet is a small box to hold soft fruits like strawberries.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom never had a problem with it, but didn't do much wash either. The instructions said to dry under the gasket every use but it is a pain to do and I couldn't leave door open or it would get banged by garage entry door. I know they have improved. Mom's would be about 5 years old now. My neighbor was unhappy immediately and that was just 2 years ago. They bought top of the line but may have had a lemon.


The washing machines I learned on, as an eleven year old, in Home Economics, were the agitator type, with a wringer, that worked best if it was coupled with a double wash tub. We were taught to take the whole thing to pieces, because you worked on the principle of washing whites first, when the water was hottest, down to the really dirty work clothes, if you didn't clean under the agitator, the next wash would be quite dirty. I last had one of this type in 1977/8. I up-graded to a small Hoovermatic twin tub- it was so nice to be able to spin the clothes. Finally got my first Automatic around 1984- what a treat that was to be able to walk away from it- the girls were 12 and 9 years old, and very quickly became proficient at washing their own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


Thanks for letting us know, Gwen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GWEN..... Yes, his CT was today. Hopefully he was at hospital when whatever occurred so he had instant help. Prayers, more prayers and lots of healing vibes. He does downplay his health. Will be waiting anxiously for more news from Heidi. I would think something a little more serious if being transported to Toledo but may just be a case of a very small local hospital. Holding lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have so many DPN's that I can't justify replacing all those (but may over time because I really like them) but definitely want to get square interchangeables as next set. Must check to see if Nova Platina is avail. in interchangeable. I think that is what Rookie said she liked. Glad to have another thumbs up....


Wait until you get here. I have a set of them in the longer length where I prefer the shorter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


Praying for Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard again from Heidi and the hospitalization is due to the fact that he hasn't been able to keep anything down for a week. He does tend to minimize his health doesn't he. We will need to give him a good talking to at the KAP for sure! Continued prayers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also so all can relax a bit, Kate got my message/request and she will begin the new KTP tomorrow for Sam. Huge thanks to you Kate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son is dyslexic and left handed he doesn't get phonics at all . Was nearly tempted to throttle 2 so called teachers when son was 9 , he struggled all evening to do home work and yes it was messy from the way he holds his pen , but he didn't give up , came home so upset and when I looked they had put a big red cross through his work with the comments that he was bone idle , lazy and sloppy , well you could just imagine what I had to say to the both of them next day , took an hour off work just to go and put them both right , told them if they ever put a red cross through his work again I would put a red cross through them I was so angry , finally got him properly tested as the school wouldn't do it , took great delight in shoving the confirmation letter under there noses . These 2 teachers were supposedly fully trained to work with children who had extra needs


They shouldn't be allowed to call themselves teachers! :sm25:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh boy poor Sam, Worrying about his scan probably hasn't helped his eating either. Prayers heading his way. Thanks for updates on his condition Gwen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


Thanks for letting us know Gwen. Sending all the very best of good wishes and healing thoughts to Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree!


KateB said:


> They shouldn't be allowed to call themselves teachers! :sm25:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Sam. Prayers will be constant. I've been worried about the constant exhaustion, had no idea he couldn't keep food down for a whole week!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard again from Heidi and the hospitalization is due to the fact that he hasn't been able to keep anything down for a week. He does tend to minimize his health doesn't he. We will need to give him a good talking to at the KAP for sure! Continued prayers


On another thread, we have friends in Indiana who are suffering terrible stomach bug... nothing will stay down and they have been to ER as well. Even with nausea medication, not doing great. It may be the Midwest is suffering a round of flu.... Not to be taken lightly, but hope nothing even more serious. Good he can be hydrated in hospital and given some nutrition through IV. Prayers and healing vibes. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Prayers for Sam, from me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wrapping Sam in light, love, and healing thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marykayknits, just got the newest update on blood thinners. Thought you might like to have a look at it. It can be found here:
http://www.apsf.org/newsletters/pdf/June2017.pdf. It is the newest agreed upon information that I have gotten regarding the subject and can be downloaded and taken to your physicians. Good luck with that. I noted that the severity of operation and estimate of blood loss as well as the drug used have their effects. Eliquis is mentioned, on the second page I think. Hope this helps.

Sorlenna, you mentioned a state of confusion upon awakening from anesthesia and feeling awful from the meds. Know that that state of confusion is a natural part of all awakening from general anesthesia, it is known as stage #2. "Going to sleep" under an anesthetic, with the medicines used, quickly gets one through that stage. However, awakening you go through it as you metabolize the IV drugs used and also breathe off any inhalation anesthesia, so it is longer and you are more aware of it. That's why we have one on one PACU nurses who continually talk to their patients and remind them that their surgery is over and they are in the recovery room, and why oxygen is given to all patients to help blow off, quickly, the anesthesia agents.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for Sam, from me.


And me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


Looks great. I understand self-binding on each square. Then do you hand sew blocks together or zigzag? You sure are cranking thing out and off your list.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you for idea of flu epidemic.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looks great. I understand self-binding on each square. Then do you hand sew blocks together or zigzag? You sure are cranking thing out and off your list.


The blocks are each quilted with a backing square, and then the backing is sewn together in rows and columns to make the whole quilt. That was all done on the machine. The seam allowance from the backing squares makes the binding on the front (folded over and hand sewn after the whole thing was put together). Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Punnet??
> It's always so good to get good fresh produce. I got some fresh cherries yesterday that are so good, my favourite. I bought a whole seedless watermelon last time I was in Lloydminster but it was terrible, just green inside ????I've never seen one like that. I need to find out how to tell if they are good. DH doesn't eat fresh fruit except fir the occasional banana so I only buy what I can eat


DH always gets good ones. If they sound hollow when you thump them they should be nice and ripe. If it sounds dull when you thump it you don't want it. It's over ripe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


Lots of prayers headed Sam's way, and for his family also. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks everyone I'm glad the dress is finished
> 
> Another very hot summer day here today , popped to the chemist to pick up my prescription and noticed that tesco and Aldi had fruit and vegetables for 49p so got some delicious jersey royals ( new potatoes) eaten with fish and salad , fruit wise got a punnet of nectarines , a pineapple , bananas , and mangoes , so had some ice-cream and pineapple for desert . The offer is on all week so will definitely call back for some more


YUM! Great score!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what husband says too ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am fairly good at shooting/target games as well... Ever play strip Pacman? Gerry thought that was a good idea!!!!


LOL! Uh, no. lol, Anyone I played arcade games with, were not people I'd want to get naked with. lololol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Geesh..... She was in way over her head..... thinking she had any kind of power when the Dr.s' were not in agreement! I would have talked to principal as well to have her taken down a notch!


Yes, she was, she didn't do well with kids that were not "in the norm". I pulled him out less than a month later and sent him to his dads for a year, he needed a reboot and to realize that things are NOT greener on the other side of the fence, one of the best things I ever did for him, but she called me concerned that it was her fault I pulled him out of school. lol Should have told her yes, instead I told her she helped with the decision but no, it was Christopher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


Oh no!!! I hope that you hear more soon and it's nothing to bad, I don't even know what to say at this point, just praying that he's fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard again from Heidi and the hospitalization is due to the fact that he hasn't been able to keep anything down for a week. He does tend to minimize his health doesn't he. We will need to give him a good talking to at the KAP for sure! Continued prayers


Oh dear! A come to Jesus talk for sure!!! 
Nearly gave us all a collective heart attack. Hopefully they'll be able to get some nutrients into him and get him back to keeping his food down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> On another thread, we have friends in Indiana who are suffering terrible stomach bug... nothing will stay down and they have been to ER as well. Even with nausea medication, not doing great. It may be the Midwest is suffering a round of flu.... Not to be taken lightly, but hope nothing even more serious. Good he can be hydrated in hospital and given some nutrition through IV. Prayers and healing vibes. Thanks for the update.


Oh my, I hope that they start to improve and are fine. I guess just a good general prayer for all those with bugs is in order.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


It's lovely!!!


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Prayers arising from me too, on Sam's behalf. I'll keep watching for updates.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments on the quilt. It's almost time to give T his meds...whee. I did a little straightening in the the workroom, hoping to make room for the quilting frame but not quite there yet. Hoping also for good news about Sam in the morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd have been so angry, I'm glad you let them have it.
> I had to give Christophers 5th grade teacher what for once, she threatened me with child protective services if I didn't put him back on ritalyn, mind you, both his doctors wanted him off it and wouldn't give him a prescription for it, but I was supposed to just buy them on the black market or something I guess, to satisfy her need. lol Told her to call them, I'd see her in court, that it was great to know she had a medical degree and license.


That's terrible , makes you wonder why they became teachers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard again from Heidi and the hospitalization is due to the fact that he hasn't been able to keep anything down for a week. He does tend to minimize his health doesn't he. We will need to give him a good talking to at the KAP for sure! Continued prayers


Thanks for the updates Gwen

Hope you start to feel a lot better soon Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


It's beautiful , pretty colours 
Hope T- cat eye responds to the new medication


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wrapping Sam in light, love, and healing thoughts.


Very well put, Sorlenna, from me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, tomorrow is hair appointments and shopping in Cheyenne, so I'm going to head to bed, wouldn't normally matter but I've had a headache all evening, see you all tomorrow. 
Hugs and love and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the first letter of the process from Counties Manukau Health, this morning, they say they will make an appointment for me within four months.

As I had feared this could very well impact on the hoped for visit to the family in November.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Prayers arising from me too, on Sam's behalf. I'll keep watching for updates.


Good to see your post. What are you knitting?

Sorlenna, love the quilt, I never could use a sewing machine to quilt large quilts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The blocks are each quilted with a backing square, and then the backing is sewn together in rows and columns to make the whole quilt. That was all done on the machine. The seam allowance from the backing squares makes the binding on the front (folded over and hand sewn after the whole thing was put together). Hope that makes sense.


Yep... Got it. I have also seen it done by machine stitching down that last binding seam but I would make the backing square a little larger to have more material to fold and stitch. It is interesting for doing without handwork. May try it on a little charity one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, tomorrow is hair appointments and shopping in Cheyenne, so I'm going to head to bed, wouldn't normally matter but I've had a headache all evening, see you all tomorrow.
> Hugs and love and sweet dreams.


Hope you wake up fit and ready to go. I rarely get headaches but, when I do, they tend to be cluster ones and nothing to do but get in a darkened room and wait for it to pass.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got the first letter of the process from Counties Manukau Health, this morning, they say they will make an appointment for me within four months.
> 
> As I had feared this could very well impact on the hoped for visit to the family in November.


That should get you in by Sept. at the latest. I would assume you would have some say as to the actual surgery date and could choose it for after the visit.... or is that the proposed time frame for the actual surgery? Let's hope sooner than later so you might be in much better shape and out of pain before the trip.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Good to see your post. What are you knitting?
> 
> For the third time, I've started work on a vintage Christmas stocking a friend asked me to make for her youngest grandchild, to match the rest of the family's. It seems to be a doomed project, always some problem, but I shall persevere! I think the original pattern came from Grace Ennis(?) and it took me quite some time to locate it; she has died, but her heirs are continuing to sell copies of her patterns. It's a long time since I worked from a graph, so the project will continue to challenge me.
> 
> I'm here most days, but I don't say much, usually too far behind the conversation to have much to contribute. Thanks for noticing that I spoke up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


How wonderful that you are able to sell them- good for the fund indeed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myself, DH and both girls are left-handed. It makes us more creative, but we have also observed that many lefties suffer from some degree of dyslexia.
> 
> Good for you for setting them straight and getting him tested so things could be put right.


I didn't know being left handed & dislexia went together. Both my sister & I are left handed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What are bunnyhugs?


Sorry, Saskatchewan term, hooded sweat shirts


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have the issue of immunization here as well. It is a law for school attendance but there are some exceptions made and that puts everyone else at risk. Even though it has been debunked, some still believe the normal childhood immunizations cause Autism. The PV is not mandatory, but there was talk of making it so and that caused an uproar for many, feeling it promoted promiscuity. We have debate on PAP smears with cervix intact. Some do and some don't. Mammograms go longer here and can go as long as Dr. requests. I prefer all screenings regardless of age recommendations as the women in my family tend to live well into 90's and longer.


As long as the cervix is there it can develop cancer so why wouldn't you do them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.


See you and Bonnie headed over there.
Have wondered how well the erasable textas work- could be really useful at times. Would be good for a frequently done pattern with a number of sizes as could mark each time and then erase so don't end up with loads. I don't normally mark them as we used the same patterns many times so I guess Mum didn't want the different sizes marked as she never did it and therefore nor did I.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fresh pineapple, green grapes and cherries....love them all. DH only eats berries and used to forbid pineapple in the house because of the smell but I bought him a gadget that peels and cuts them into spiral rings so he now buys me one at Aldi's all the time.
> 
> Punnet is a small box to hold soft fruits like strawberries.


I love fresh pineapple but since I'm the only one who eats it, my mouth is sore before it's done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


I hope Sam is OK soon. Thanks for letting us know. I wondered if he wasn't well as he hadn't been on much recently


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The washing machines I learned on, as an eleven year old, in Home Economics, were the agitator type, with a wringer, that worked best if it was coupled with a double wash tub. We were taught to take the whole thing to pieces, because you worked on the principle of washing whites first, when the water was hottest, down to the really dirty work clothes, if you didn't clean under the agitator, the next wash would be quite dirty. I last had one of this type in 1977/8. I up-graded to a small Hoovermatic twin tub- it was so nice to be able to spin the clothes. Finally got my first Automatic around 1984- what a treat that was to be able to walk away from it- the girls were 12 and 9 years old, and very quickly became proficient at washing their own.


When I got an automatic I thought I was in heaven, so much easier than having the spin washer & standing over it for a couple of hours at a time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We only get one a year.


By 2 yearly I meant every 2 years not 2 a year! Wasn't clear was it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard again from Heidi and the hospitalization is due to the fact that he hasn't been able to keep anything down for a week. He does tend to minimize his health doesn't he. We will need to give him a good talking to at the KAP for sure! Continued prayers


OMG, not keeping anything down or a whole week might be OK for someone with my reserves, but Sam is so thin, he has no reserves. Hope they get him sorted out quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


Looks great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


Thanks Gwen-hopefully this will be a short visit like last time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The washing machines I learned on, as an eleven year old, in Home Economics, were the agitator type, with a wringer, that worked best if it was coupled with a double wash tub. We were taught to take the whole thing to pieces, because you worked on the principle of washing whites first, when the water was hottest, down to the really dirty work clothes, if you didn't clean under the agitator, the next wash would be quite dirty. I last had one of this type in 1977/8. I up-graded to a small Hoovermatic twin tub- it was so nice to be able to spin the clothes. Finally got my first Automatic around 1984- what a treat that was to be able to walk away from it- the girls were 12 and 9 years old, and very quickly became proficient at washing their own.


My Grandmother had an old copper with a wringer that she used until the last few years of her life. And only becuase she was moved into a small flat and had no where to put the copper!
I have a vague memory of having one of the machines you learnt on but when Mum was pregnant with her 6th (I think it was Martin-whose place I am staying at) they got an automatic so that is all I have really used. We did for a while have a twin tub when the girls were around 5. I actually rather liked it. Can't remember why I got it or why I then went back to an automatic. Wouldn't want anything but an automatic now though-I've got lazier as I've got older and had more time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got the first letter of the process from Counties Manukau Health, this morning, they say they will make an appointment for me within four months.
> 
> As I had feared this could very well impact on the hoped for visit to the family in November.


Wouldn't that just be Murphy's law????When you've been so looking forward to going. Hope that's not when it's done or maybe it will be done & you'll be recovered by then????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard again from Heidi and the hospitalization is due to the fact that he hasn't been able to keep anything down for a week. He does tend to minimize his health doesn't he. We will need to give him a good talking to at the KAP for sure! Continued prayers


That doesn't sound good- and it's not like he has any spare weight to lose either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see your post. What are you knitting?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That should get you in by Sept. at the latest. I would assume you would have some say as to the actual surgery date and could choose it for after the visit.... or is that the proposed time frame for the actual surgery? Let's hope sooner than later so you might be in much better shape and out of pain before the trip.


I think it will be for the initial appointment, rather than the surgery. There is a problem that having Ringo kenneled for the month of the op., : time in hospital, before, and the time I have to be supervised after, is going to take most of my money, so I may well be unable to afford to do both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I got an automatic I thought I was in heaven, so much easier than having the spin washer & standing over it for a couple of hours at a time


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> See you and Bonnie headed over there.
> Have wondered how well the erasable textas work- could be really useful at times. Would be good for a frequently done pattern with a number of sizes as could mark each time and then erase so don't end up with loads. I don't normally mark them as we used the same patterns many times so I guess Mum didn't want the different sizes marked as she never did it and therefore nor did I.


I read some of it but not all 12 pages there were when I last looked, I may go back &read some more. I've never seen those needles/darners but will look next time I get somewhere. I do have the magnetic chart holder which I use a lot


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My Grandmother had an old copper with a wringer that she used until the last few years of her life. And only becuase she was moved into a small flat and had no where to put the copper!
> I have a vague memory of having one of the machines you learnt on but when Mum was pregnant with her 6th (I think it was Martin-whose place I am staying at) they got an automatic so that is all I have really used. We did for a while have a twin tub when the girls were around 5. I actually rather liked it. Can't remember why I got it or why I then went back to an automatic. Wouldn't want anything but an automatic now though-I've got lazier as I've got older and had more time


 :sm24: I had only a copper when I was on my own with Bronwen new-born, and Miffy a toddler.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't that just be Murphy's law????When you've been so looking forward to going. Hope that's not when it's done


And as I was just explaining, having Ringo kenneled is going to take most of my money, can't spend money twice!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And as I was just explaining, having Ringo kenneled is going to take most of my money, can't spend money twice!


????Not good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Not good


Not good at all, I was so looking forward to seeing the gk's.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well it's almost midnight & I better get to bed, I have to get the GKs off to school in the morning & they've requested waffles for breakfast.
It rained all day here, things are sure wet, well over an inch of rain, I haven't checked the gauge. 
I spent some time finishing up my pocket poppet- the poor thing is handicapped- somehow she ended up with club feet???? & her head is a little odd shaped???? Maybe I will have to make another. I just need to add buttons to the straps on her dress & booties & then I will post a picture if the poor little thing????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know being left handed & dislexia went together. Both my sister & I are left handed


Lefties unite! I don't know what percent... or even if science supports it, but we have noticed a connection in some. I think I have a slight case, though never been tested. The rest of the family is fine. We have suggested to friends who have children with some school problems and are lefties that they explore the possibility and it has turned out true in a number of them. (I'm the only lefty out of 5 and DH is only one in his family but our girls are definitely lefties. I put every item in center of highchair tray to be sure I wasn't influencing them.)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


It looks beautiful on the bed Sorlenna. What a lot of work you have put into it, can't imagine how you do it in addition to all the others you have done, not to mention knitting projects as well! Well done you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as the cervix is there it can develop cancer so why wouldn't you do them?


Search me. I think it is done by most Dr.'s. Maybe some stop at a certain age?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> See you and Bonnie headed over there.
> Have wondered how well the erasable textas work- could be really useful at times. Would be good for a frequently done pattern with a number of sizes as could mark each time and then erase so don't end up with loads. I don't normally mark them as we used the same patterns many times so I guess Mum didn't want the different sizes marked as she never did it and therefore nor did I.


I seldom do either but have on occasion and use a different color highlighter for everything pertaining to one size. I want them to feel free to make a mark in a book, knowing it can be erased.
It would be great for text books that might be resold.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Sam is OK soon. Thanks for letting us know. I wondered if he wasn't well as he hadn't been on much recently


I had a PM from him last night. He didn't mention being sick but did say he was very lethargic and had slept the day away and had felt tired most of the week.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> By 2 yearly I meant every 2 years not 2 a year! Wasn't clear was it?


My brain isn't always clear, like now, at 3:30 AM.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it will be for the initial appointment, rather than the surgery. There is a problem that having Ringo kenneled for the month of the op., : time in hospital, before, and the time I have to be supervised after, is going to take most of my money, so I may well be unable to afford to do both.


Understandable.. Would be nice if there were some friends to take turns keeping him for you so that expense could be spared.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Having fallen asleep in chair... I am off to bed. Hope DH doesn't want me to take him to pick up car at the crack of dawn.

BTW,,, Youngest DD's kidney biopsy showed nothing remarkable so guess they will have to figure out what other tests can be done. She said the visit was a waste of time. Seems to be the trend for Dr.'s to get that extra visit money instead of just reporting over the phone, especially if tests are OK.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished Z plan dress as I'm now calling it as it has been so many different types of dress and frogged I even tried putting flowers on it as I'm usually good at colourwork but it was awful not quite sure what I did but they came out quicker than I knitted them in . I think I have had this dress off and on my needles about 5 times , so this is definitely it , I'm about halfway through knitting a long cardigan to go with it , not sure if I'm making the sleeves long or short but definitely no frogging and the big ball of peach yarn I have left over can go to the bottom of my box for a long while , very sick of that colour
> On a good note I sold all the shoes and sneakers I had made in between frogging yesterday 1 lady bought all the girl ones and another lady bought the boy ones so more money in my charity fund


Gorgeous work Sonja and well done on the selling of shoes. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


Oh no! Poor Sam in hospital again. Thanks so much for the update Gwen. I hope he will improve soon. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard again from Heidi and the hospitalization is due to the fact that he hasn't been able to keep anything down for a week. He does tend to minimize his health doesn't he. We will need to give him a good talking to at the KAP for sure! Continued prayers


And thanks again...... oh dear Sam. :sm19: :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


Wow, it is lovely! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got the first letter of the process from Counties Manukau Health, this morning, they say they will make an appointment for me within four months.
> 
> As I had feared this could very well impact on the hoped for visit to the family in November.


Well I am glad you seem to be on their radar at least. Hopefully your appointment will be lots less than 4 months and that nothing clashes with you trip later in the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had a PM from him last night. He didn't mention being sick but did say he was very lethargic and had slept the day away and had felt tired most of the week.


Not surprising if he hadn't been keeping anything down


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And as I was just explaining, having Ringo kenneled is going to take most of my money, can't spend money twice!


Oh dear, I see what you mean. :sm13:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> It looks beautiful on the bed Sorlenna. What a lot of work you have put into it, can't imagine how you do it in addition to all the others you have done, not to mention knitting projects as well! Well done you.


You're an inspuration to get my crafts in order. So many WIPs I need to address. Love your quilts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I seldom do either but have on occasion and use a different color highlighter for everything pertaining to one size. I want them to feel free to make a mark in a book, knowing it can be erased.
> It would be great for text books that might be resold.


I'm a fan of the plastic page projector and removable highlighter tape. I can always go back to a project and pick up right where I left off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Having fallen asleep in chair... I am off to bed. Hope DH doesn't want me to take him to pick up car at the crack of dawn.
> 
> BTW,,, Youngest DD's kidney biopsy showed nothing remarkable so guess they will have to figure out what other tests can be done. She said the visit was a waste of time. Seems to be the trend for Dr.'s to get that extra visit money instead of just reporting over the phone, especially if tests are OK.


So true.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous work Sonja and well done on the selling of shoes. :sm24: :sm11:


I love the outfit and the shoes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE the quilt Sorlenna. Love the idea of a self binding quilt. Will have to search youtube to see if I can find more info on that.



Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that is a wonderful term; sounds warm and cuddly which a hooded sweat shirt should be! May have to adopt that term.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, Saskatchewan term, hooded sweat shirts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. I am getting so "quilt inspired" from Bonnie & Sorlenna's projects and all the quilt talk lately I just may have to make one after the KAP; at least a small one or table runner. 

Finished a few projects for the silent auction again yesterday. I am having so much fun making "things" for the auction. Can't wait until the KAP. I've not posted pictures since they are for the silent auction; don't know if I should. Will share pictures eventually though. 

Off to fix myself some breakfast. Will TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. I am getting so "quilt inspired" from Bonnie & Sorlenna's projects and all the quilt talk lately I just may have to make one after the KAP; at least a small one or table runner.
> 
> Finished a few projects for the silent auction again yesterday. I am having so much fun making "things" for the auction. Can't wait until the KAP. I've not posted pictures since they are for the silent auction; don't know if I should. Will share pictures eventually though.
> 
> Off to fix myself some breakfast. Will TTYL.


If it wasn't that I refuse to get myself involved in another hobby I would be inspired as well. (I don't have enough time now to do all the knitting and occasionally crocheting that I want to do). Also I really don't enjoy sewing so I think after I short while I would remember this and end up with a new collection of UFOs. But they look so good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

flokrejci, Vintage Christmas stocking does sound challenging, but, a prized heirloom if you can accomplish it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good to see your post. What are you knitting?
> 
> Sorlenna, love the quilt, I never could use a sewing machine to quilt large quilts.


In small segments, it went well, and it seemed to suit my machine. I'm still wrestling with the one for DD as the machine doesn't like it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yep... Got it. I have also seen it done by machine stitching down that last binding seam but I would make the backing square a little larger to have more material to fold and stitch. It is interesting for doing without handwork. May try it on a little charity one.


I added 1 1/2" all the way around on the backing to allow for the drawing in from the quilting and to have some trimming room if the edges were uneven. I did consider trying the binding seams on the machine but it would only work on the short ones between individual blocks. I do enjoy hand sewing when I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know being left handed & dislexia went together. Both my sister & I are left handed


I'm left handed and not dyslexic that I know of, but my BFF is also a lefty and she does have a certain degree of dyslexia.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> It looks beautiful on the bed Sorlenna. What a lot of work you have put into it, can't imagine how you do it in addition to all the others you have done, not to mention knitting projects as well! Well done you.


Thank you! I'm the tortoise... I just keep plugging away! :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Having fallen asleep in chair... I am off to bed. Hope DH doesn't want me to take him to pick up car at the crack of dawn.
> 
> BTW,,, Youngest DD's kidney biopsy showed nothing remarkable so guess they will have to figure out what other tests can be done. She said the visit was a waste of time. Seems to be the trend for Dr.'s to get that extra visit money instead of just reporting over the phone, especially if tests are OK.


That's good news, at least. My doc will just call or send a letter if results are okay. She seems very practical and considerate of everyone's time, including her own. That's one reason I like her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got the first letter of the process from Counties Manukau Health, this morning, they say they will make an appointment for me within four months.
> 
> As I had feared this could very well impact on the hoped for visit to the family in November.


Getting the letter is a good start, but 4 months is not, I sure hope that they get you in in a quarter of that time, half at most, hopefully you can get in and through surgery and well into recovery before your trip, but hopefully either way it won't mess up your trip. 
Keeping everything crossed and prayers going up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope you wake up fit and ready to go. I rarely get headaches but, when I do, they tend to be cluster ones and nothing to do but get in a darkened room and wait for it to pass.


Thank you, I feel much better, I think it's just all the ups and downs of the barometric pressure, with the weather not knowing what it's doing from one moment to the next, even my guitar didn't want to tune.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it will be for the initial appointment, rather than the surgery. There is a problem that having Ringo kenneled for the month of the op., : time in hospital, before, and the time I have to be supervised after, is going to take most of my money, so I may well be unable to afford to do both.


Hopefully it will all work out both physically and financially. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm a fan of the plastic page projector and removable highlighter tape. I can always go back to a project and pick up right where I left off.


If working with a book or printed pattern, I make a Xerox, mark it to my heart's content and recycle the paper when done, keeping the original intact. With PDFs, I can use the tablet tools to mark my place and make notes, which is good. I use the magnetic strip for cross stitch charts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well it's almost midnight & I better get to bed, I have to get the GKs off to school in the morning & they've requested waffles for breakfast.
> It rained all day here, things are sure wet, well over an inch of rain, I haven't checked the gauge.
> I spent some time finishing up my pocket poppet- the poor thing is handicapped- somehow she ended up with club feet???? & her head is a little odd shaped???? Maybe I will have to make another. I just need to add buttons to the straps on her dress & booties & then I will post a picture if the poor little thing????????


LOL! Somehow, I think that some child will love the poor little poppet just fine. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Having fallen asleep in chair... I am off to bed. Hope DH doesn't want me to take him to pick up car at the crack of dawn.
> 
> BTW,,, Youngest DD's kidney biopsy showed nothing remarkable so guess they will have to figure out what other tests can be done. She said the visit was a waste of time. Seems to be the trend for Dr.'s to get that extra visit money instead of just reporting over the phone, especially if tests are OK.


Good news that the scan is clear, but it would have been nice if they'd just have told her that over the phone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up, off to get hair done and get David's check and shopping done, see you all sometime this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well it's almost midnight & I better get to bed, I have to get the GKs off to school in the morning & they've requested waffles for breakfast.
> It rained all day here, things are sure wet, well over an inch of rain, I haven't checked the gauge.
> I spent some time finishing up my pocket poppet- the poor thing is handicapped- somehow she ended up with club feet???? & her head is a little odd shaped???? Maybe I will have to make another. I just need to add buttons to the straps on her dress & booties & then I will post a picture if the poor little thing????????


LOL, poor thing! Is it in the stuffing of her?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Understandable.. Would be nice if there were some friends to take turns keeping him for you so that expense could be spared.


That would be the ideal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am glad you seem to be on their radar at least. Hopefully your appointment will be lots less than 4 months and that nothing clashes with you trip later in the year.


That is good- but I just can't afford to do both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I see what you mean. :sm13:


I just calculated, the kenneling is going to be around $700, and my tax rebate will be about $890, so there's not a lot of change!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Getting the letter is a good start, but 4 months is not, I sure hope that they get you in in a quarter of that time, half at most, hopefully you can get in and through surgery and well into recovery before your trip, but hopefully either way it won't mess up your trip.
> Keeping everything crossed and prayers going up.


Thanks Kaye Jo! But as I've been explaining you can only spend money once, and I think long term the hip has to be the priority.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it will all work out both physically and financially. :sm24:


In an ideal world it might- I will be discussing matters with Bronwen when I talk with her on Sunday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just came in from mjs, I found it rather funny:

Housework was women's work. But one evening, Jenny arrived home from work to find the children bathed, one load of clothes in the washer and another in the dryer, dinner on the stove, and the table set.
She was astonished --something's up.
It turns out that Ralph had read an article that said wives who worked full-time and had to also do their own housework were too tired to have sex. The night went well, and the next day, she told her office friends all about it.
"We had a great dinner. Ralph even cleaned up. He helped the kids do their homework, folded all the laundry and put everything away. I really enjoyed the evening."
"But, what about afterward?" asked her friends.
"Oh, that was perfect, too. Ralph was too tired..."


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely LOVE the quilt Sorlenna. Love the idea of a self binding quilt. Will have to search youtube to see if I can find more info on that.


Gwen, I'll look at my bookmarks and see if I can find the one I worked with. I'm pretty sure it was the Missouri Star Quilt Company (that lady has become my hero, LOL).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I am praying things work out for you! You have been in pain for so long now (both physical and heart-wise with being away from family). Is the flight there and back also expensive? And would you have to board Ringo again for that if you go to visit?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Having fallen asleep in chair... I am off to bed. Hope DH doesn't want me to take him to pick up car at the crack of dawn.
> 
> BTW,,, Youngest DD's kidney biopsy showed nothing remarkable so guess they will have to figure out what other tests can be done. She said the visit was a waste of time. Seems to be the trend for Dr.'s to get that extra visit money instead of just reporting over the phone, especially if tests are OK.


Good news the tests were ok, hope they sort out her problem soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> In small segments, it went well, and it seemed to suit my machine. I'm still wrestling with the one for DD as the machine doesn't like it!


Sometimes it's a real challenge to quilt a big quilt on a regular Machine. I've done up to Queen sized but always end up looking like I've lost a fight with a cat from all the pin scratches. 
I recently saw a thing on Nancy's Notions website that puts plastic "bits" in the quilt to baste it. Have any of you seen that?
http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/quilters+baste+and+tack+gun+and+tacks+set.do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL, poor thing! Is it in the stuffing of her?


I think I should have put more stuffing in the head- maybe I should slit the seam & add more but the legs just seem wonkey, not sure what I did there????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just calculated, the kenneling is going to be around $700, and my tax rebate will be about $890, so there's not a lot of change!


????????too bad some of your friends couldn't care for Ringo & save you the $$


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo! But as I've been explaining you can only spend money once, and I think long term the hip has to be the priority.


Yes, at least when you get out of pain life will be better. Too bad the family wouldn't come to you or assist with the fare


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs, I found it rather funny:
> 
> Housework was women's work. But one evening, Jenny arrived home from work to find the children bathed, one load of clothes in the washer and another in the dryer, dinner on the stove, and the table set.
> She was astonished --something's up.
> ...


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, I'll look at my bookmarks and see if I can find the one I worked with. I'm pretty sure it was the Missouri Star Quilt Company (that lady has become my hero, LOL).


Those tutorials are great


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, praying your surgery will be soon. Wish I lived closer I'd care for Ringo. 
Any news on Sam?
Maya and I had our walk. Will go to gym in afternoon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes it's a real challenge to quilt a big quilt on a regular Machine. I've done up to Queen sized but always end up looking like I've lost a fight with a cat from all the pin scratches.
> I recently saw a thing on Nancy's Notions website that puts plastic "bits" in the quilt to baste it. Have any of you seen that?
> http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/quilters+baste+and+tack+gun+and+tacks+set.do


I Don't like it...holes too big. Measy cutting f all those little plastic buts. I do have a serrated spoon to help open and close safety pins though


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm a fan of the plastic page projector and removable highlighter tape. I can always go back to a project and pick up right where I left off.


I like that too for UFO's. Current lrojects. I like my frog eye


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I added 1 1/2" all the way around on the backing to allow for the drawing in from the quilting and to have some trimming room if the edges were uneven. I did consider trying the binding seams on the machine but it would only work on the short ones between individual blocks. I do enjoy hand sewing when I'm in the mood for it.


Me too. I always hem by hand or do buttons, even though machine does it. I don't like to piece by hand though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I am praying things work out for you! You have been in pain for so long now (both physical and heart-wise with being away from family). Is the flight there and back also expensive? And would you have to board Ringo again for that if you go to visit?


Yes, unfortunately the flight is quite pricey, and once again Ringo would have to be kenneled, plus I have to stay in a motel. That was why I had been contemplating just three nights away. On balance though I think the highest priority is getting the operation done.
(Bronwen does not have a spare bedroom- I would have to sleep on a camp stretcher, in the sitting room, which would be physically pretty impossible getting down and up from, or the sofa, which is not really the most comfy!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's good news, at least. My doc will just call or send a letter if results are okay. She seems very practical and considerate of everyone's time, including her own. That's one reason I like her.


Some of mine have a portal on the internet where I can get that information and a couple will make phone calls but, generally, everyone wants you to come in so they can charge for another office visit. Ridiculous


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I should have put more stuffing in the head- maybe I should slit the seam & add more but the legs just seem wonkey, not sure what I did there????????


oh well, second time round might be better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????too bad some of your friends couldn't care for Ringo & save you the $$


That would be wonderful, but I can't think of anyone but Anne, who now has her own puppy, and Ringo is not very good with other dogs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, at least when you get out of pain life will be better. Too bad the family wouldn't come to you or assist with the fare


Doesn't seem to enter Bronwen's thinking that a visit to nanaj might be rather a treat for her. They are planning to visit Australia, but not me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, praying your surgery will be soon. Wish I lived closer I'd care for Ringo.
> Any news on Sam?
> Maya and I had our walk. Will go to gym in afternoon.


That is a kind thought Joy! but we are an ocean apart!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If working with a book or printed pattern, I make a Xerox, mark it to my heart's content and recycle the paper when done, keeping the original intact. With PDFs, I can use the tablet tools to mark my place and make notes, which is good. I use the magnetic strip for cross stitch charts.


I haven't figured out how to use the app to Mark PDF but that's what I bought the iPad 4. Projects on the go are always xeroxed so I don't have to tote the magazine or book and mess them up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs, I found it rather funny:
> 
> Housework was women's work. But one evening, Jenny arrived home from work to find the children bathed, one load of clothes in the washer and another in the dryer, dinner on the stove, and the table set.
> She was astonished --something's up.
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I should have put more stuffing in the head- maybe I should slit the seam & add more but the legs just seem wonkey, not sure what I did there????????


Did I miss the picture? Maybe a pipe cleaner in the legs and arms would help them shape better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My computer will not boot. I am on my phone. Using the microphone makes for some interesting post. This is too much work. Hope computer comes on later. Nurse coming at 12:30. Think I'll go upstairs and cut some material or do the ironing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My computer will not boot. I am on my phone. Using the microphone makes for some interesting post. This is too much work. Hope computer comes on later. Nurse coming at 12:30. Think I'll go upstairs and cut some material or do the ironing.


Hoping it is not a serious, nor long term problem!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swept kitchen floor to wash it. Got sidetracked into cleaning fridge. Still have two door containers but need a rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like that too for UFO's. Current lrojects. I like my frog eye


A lot of us are trying to find out what a frog's eye is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I Don't like it...holes too big. Measy cutting f all those little plastic buts. I do have a serrated spoon to help open and close safety pins though


I thought the same thing, I just use straight pins, more scratchy but easier than safety pins


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, unfortunately the flight is quite pricey, and once again Ringo would have to be kenneled, plus I have to stay in a motel. That was why I had been contemplating just three nights away. On balance though I think the highest priority is getting the operation done.
> (Bronwen does not have a spare bedroom- I would have to sleep on a camp stretcher, in the sitting room, which would be physically pretty impossible getting down and up from, or the sofa, which is not really the most comfy!!!)


Couldn't one of the GKs give up their bed for you for such a short time?I know thats what used to happen around here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did I miss the picture? Maybe a pipe cleaner in the legs and arms would help them shape better.


No picture yet, I need to get some buttons on yet, probably this evening if I can find some suitable ones.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ive been out in the yard all morning, I have the strawberries, melons & some of the tomatoes out. I've got the plastic sheeting up to keep the wind off them. I decided I needed a break. 
While I was putting things out, Kimber decided to dig a hole in one of the rows I seeded????Needless to say, she got a good scolding. & of course I don't have any more of those particular seeds left
It's beautiful out today, a bit of wind to keep the mosquitos at bay & just the right temperature for working


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes it's a real challenge to quilt a big quilt on a regular Machine. I've done up to Queen sized but always end up looking like I've lost a fight with a cat from all the pin scratches.
> I recently saw a thing on Nancy's Notions website that puts plastic "bits" in the quilt to baste it. Have any of you seen that?
> http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/quilters+baste+and+tack+gun+and+tacks+set.do


I tried it, but I didn't like it. That's not to say you wouldn't like it, of course, but I found it tedious removing the bits. Since I've discovered basting spray, I find I don't need nearly as many pins. There are also pins for basting like curved safety pins, but I haven't used those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Couldn't one of the GKs give up their bed for you for such a short time?I know thats what used to happen around here


It has not been suggested- a carry-over perhaps from days when things were much more fraught between us. Also the SIL seems determined to read me as awful Bronwen accepts his version, not mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ive been out in the yard all morning, I have the strawberries, melons & some of the tomatoes out. I've got the plastic sheeting up to keep the wind off them. I decided I needed a break.
> While I was putting things out, Kimber decided to dig a hole in one of the rows I seeded????Needless to say, she got a good scolding. & of course I don't have any more of those particular seeds left
> It's beautiful out today, a bit of wind to keep the mosquitos at bay & just the right temperature for working


Hopefully auguring well for summer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got the first letter of the process from Counties Manukau Health, this morning, they say they will make an appointment for me within four months.
> 
> As I had feared this could very well impact on the hoped for visit to the family in November.


Even though this may impact your visit to your family in November, at least the process has gotten underway again. Praying that the process goes faster than they indicate


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see your post. What are you knitting?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just messaged on FB with Heidi. Sam told her he felt miserable. I asked Heidi to let him know we all love him and are lifting him up in prayer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sad but so true if you are to have any kind of positive quality of life. Praying that things will work out for the best.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo! But as I've been explaining you can only spend money once, and I think long term the hip has to be the priority.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder how difficult the tacks are to remove? Edit: Saw post from Sorlenna that removing them was tedious.
I also use basting spray.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes it's a real challenge to quilt a big quilt on a regular Machine. I've done up to Queen sized but always end up looking like I've lost a fight with a cat from all the pin scratches.
> I recently saw a thing on Nancy's Notions website that puts plastic "bits" in the quilt to baste it. Have any of you seen that?
> http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/quilters+baste+and+tack+gun+and+tacks+set.do


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This is what I have been spey time on lately. My cousin and his wife are due the beginning of August. She will have a C-section the end of July. I dislike making afghans, but I know my cousin will treasure it, so that makes it worth while.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is what I have been spey time on lately. My cousin and his wife are due the beginning of August. She will have a C-section the end of July. I dislike making afghans, but I know my cousin will treasure it, so that makes it worth while.


It turned out beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> This is what I have been spey time on lately. My cousin and his wife are due the beginning of August. She will have a C-section the end of July. I dislike making afghans, but I know my cousin will treasure it, so that makes it worth while.


It's beautiful Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Even though this may impact your visit to your family in November, at least the process has gotten underway again. Praying that the process goes faster than they indicate


Thanks Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sad but so true if you are to have any kind of positive quality of life. Praying that things will work out for the best.


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Slightly early, but please join me here for *the new Tea Party.*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-471903-1.html#10854545

Edit - I don't know why, but it is jumping straight to the summary. Please scroll up to my intro.....maybe it's trying to tell me something! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A lot of us are trying to find out what a frog's eye is.


I was going to take a picture of mine but the gremlins have moved it. Herrschner's latest catalog shows it on page 33 and it is Item AM324950 Magnifying Magnetic Line Gauge for $18.99. I tried to locate it on their site on-line and it doesn't show up. I also think Nordic Needle carries it but they are closed for inventory and can't find on their site either. I took a very grainy picture and texted to you. I don't know how to send it from phone to myself to post on here.. It is an acrylic "square" with indentations/curves on each side. There are magnets in each corner to put on cookie sheet or magnetic chart holder. There is a large "eye"/"bubble" circle in the middle... very raised, that magnifies 5X I think and that has crossed thin red line cross hairs to line up where you are but you can still see all around so you can read your knitting above and below the line currently being knit. I have sen them at Joanne's but not often. It is really a cross stitch item, but I love it for any graph or chart. I'l do a better job when I am with the "tech" grands this week-end.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, an heirloom for sure!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A lot of us are trying to find out what a frog's eye is.


Gave info on last post of last week apparently. I thought it was strange that no one was chatting. 
Herrschner's carries it but I can't find it on their web site. It is on page 33 of latest catalog called a Magnifying Magnetic Line Gauge AM324950 is the item no. It runs $18.99. Double post trying to get into new TP.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought the same thing, I just use straight pins, more scratchy but easier than safety pins


 I had DH cut grooves in an old spoon and it makes it easy to pin with safety pins and unpin(help bowl side up and pin against it). I've seen the little square cushions for the tops of the pins too but never bought any. I usually clamp all layers and do the large basting with thin crochet thread to make my quilt sandwich because I usually hand quilt unless a smaller charity quilt or something paper pieced. If I decide to machine quilt, I can always start in center an cut those threads back and retie so I don't have to pin at all but it is a little fiddly. I also use the basting spray on occasion but usually when framing needlework to have a layer of batting in between cardboard and cloth.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is what I have been spey time on lately. My cousin and his wife are due the beginning of August. She will have a C-section the end of July. I dislike making afghans, but I know my cousin will treasure it, so that makes it worth while.


Very nice and a true labor of love, since it is not your favorite thing to make....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It turned out beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Tami


Thank you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, from a foggy Saturday in Auckland. 
Wonderful quilts, and Afghan work ladies, such a talented bunch we all are with our various projects.
I'm putting my hand up for the lefties too, I'm a leftie, mostly but was taught to crochet and knit right handed.
Do any of you have the added problem of inability to read maps properly,? I always turn them upside down and read from right to left, then confusion reigns and I get hopelessly lost. 
Thank goodness for GPS, it solves a lot of arguments when we travel. My brain doesn't think logically so computers are a challenge, it drives Stu nuts trying to teach me things on it. But it's not all bad, I am quite creative in my own quirky way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, from a foggy Saturday in Auckland.
> Wonderful quilts, and Afghan work ladies, such a talented bunch we all are with our various projects.
> I'm putting my hand up for the lefties too, I'm a leftie, mostly but was taught to crochet and knit right handed.
> Do any of you have the added problem of inability to read maps properly,? I always turn them upside down and read from right to left, then confusion reigns and I get hopelessly lost.
> Thank goodness for GPS, it solves a lot of arguments when we travel. My brain doesn't think logically so computers are a challenge, it drives Stu nuts trying to teach me things on it. But it's not all bad, I am quite creative in my own quirky way.


I am horrible at maps! I get directions mixed up (have always been "directionally challenged"). Maybe I do have a touch of dyslexia and never knew it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am horrible at maps! I get directions mixed up (have always been "directionally challenged"). Maybe I do have a touch of dyslexia and never knew it.


I don't think it's dyslexia because it's not as severe as that condition. It's just that we interpret things differently to others. Our creative side is more dominant than our logical one. That's what it is in my case anyway. I find reading instructions quite difficult, I learn more easily, by visual and hands on rather than by books. Online tutorials are a wonderful tool for me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't think it's dyslexia because it's not as severe as that condition. It's just that we interpret things differently to others. Our creative side is more dominant than our logical one. That's what it is in my case anyway. I find reading instructions quite difficult, I learn more easily, by visual and hands on rather than by books. Online tutorials are a wonderful tool for me.


I am definitely a tactile learner--I can take things in by watching but have to "do" in order for the information to sink in. Otherwise it doesn't make complete sense to me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am definitely a tactile learner--I can take things in by watching but have to "do" in order for the information to sink in. Otherwise it doesn't make complete sense to me.


You understand completely, high five my friend.????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan and Sorlenna, count me three. I am directionally challenged and a tactile learner. Bless the Sierra's and flat desert so I can always see them and orient north/south.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So we got T-cat to the vet--he was much calmer and mellow this time around (I relate--things are better when one has seen a thing before!). She prescribed an oral antibiotic and a prednisone eye drop, so we'll see how that goes. It looks really terrible, but he seems to be feeling relatively okay otherwise, eating and drinking normally and so forth, so I take that as a good sign. We'll see how he is after three doses of the meds, as usually that makes a turning point.


Poor T-cat. It's so hard to be sick when you're a pet. I hope the drops help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Waterjogged 45 minutes! Wasn't going to, but, they closed jacuzzi while I was water jogging so decided to go an extra 15 minutes. I'm trying to build up stamina and calories burned!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've used those on my own eyes and find them soothing, though I'm not sure he'd tolerate it (he's pretty tired of us messing with his face by now!). The prednisone should reduce the swelling and redness, fairly quickly if I remember its effects properly. DD will have to pick those up at the pharmacy since the vet didn't have any on hand, but we already got a dose of the antibiotic down him (fun, fun). I've been wiping his eye on the outside with a cotton pad and warm water, too.
> 
> The other news of the day is that the quilt is finally finished--got the binding wrapped up this morning while we waited for time to leave for the vet. So I'll get that on the bed this afternoon and get a photo. I think it turned out nice, though this method does have things about it I'm not crazy about (I will try the block by block quilting on another but try sashing instead of self-binding to see how that works). He likes the colors in this one, so it'll be good for a new one on the bed--now I'll "retire" the old one and decide whether to repair it or not. I'm just sentimentally attached to it as it was the first big quilt I hand quilted. Maybe I'll just salvage the parts where the fabric is still good and make some pillows or something. Not a priority right now. Next I need to get back to DD's and get that done.
> 
> ...


I think it would be quite a trick putting a tea bag on T-cat's eye. Good luck with that. Hope to see the photo of your quilt soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Punnet??
> It's always so good to get good fresh produce. I got some fresh cherries yesterday that are so good, my favourite. I bought a whole seedless watermelon last time I was in Lloydminster but it was terrible, just green inside ????I've never seen one like that. I need to find out how to tell if they are good. DH doesn't eat fresh fruit except fir the occasional banana so I only buy what I can eat


I went to the grocery store today to buy cherries and they were all gone. :sm13: I picked up a watermelon. The last one I bought wasn't very good; hope this one is better. My mom used to thump them and listen to the sound. I'm not sure if they sound hollow if it means they're good, or if they have a deeper sound. Wish she was here so I could ask her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I thought those plastic things would be very fiddly to remove. I haven't tried the basting spray, maybe I should look for some.

Tami, lovely blanket

I'm very good at reading maps, DH is terrible. I always turn the map so north is facing north & all is good


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We only get one a year.


I used to get a reminder from the hospital when I was due for a mammogram but when I hit 75, I no longer heard from them. Same applied to the pap smear.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fresh pineapple, green grapes and cherries....love them all. DH only eats berries and used to forbid pineapple in the house because of the smell but I bought him a gadget that peels and cuts them into spiral rings so he now buys me one at Aldi's all the time.
> 
> Punnet is a small box to hold soft fruits like strawberries.


I love pineapple but found that I'm allergic to them. I can eat a few pieces and that's it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> URGENT UPDATE! Just heard from Heidi (Sam's daughter) and Sam is in ER and being transported to Utmc in Toledo. Have sent Kate a request from him that she begin the new KTP for him on Friday. I have asked Heidi if this is related to the liver scan he was to have had (I think today) but don't know anything else yet. Told her we would be keeping him in our prayers. Will keep all updated if I hear anything. Praying for Sam.


Prayers for Sam too. He hasn't been feeling all that great lately. I hope it's just the change in weather and that they'll ship him back home soon. Please let us know if Heidi feels it's okay for us to know details.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wrapping Sam in light, love, and healing thoughts.


Knowing Sam from afar, he's probably agitating because he can't start the new TP. Hopefully, the doctor will keep him calm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The quilt is on the bed--maybe just a hair short, but it'll be fine once we get used to it. Here's the newest one, machine quilted block by block, self-binding around each square.


Very nice. Makes me feel like I should start one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH always gets good ones. If they sound hollow when you thump them they should be nice and ripe. If it sounds dull when you thump it you don't want it. It's over ripe.


I must remember that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also so all can relax a bit, Kate got my message/request and she will begin the new KTP tomorrow for Sam. Huge thanks to you Kate.


I often wonder if Fireball Dave ever checks in to see how Sam's doing. If I remember correctly, he got Sam to take over the Tea Party. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> On another thread, we have friends in Indiana who are suffering terrible stomach bug... nothing will stay down and they have been to ER as well. Even with nausea medication, not doing great. It may be the Midwest is suffering a round of flu.... Not to be taken lightly, but hope nothing even more serious. Good he can be hydrated in hospital and given some nutrition through IV. Prayers and healing vibes. Thanks for the update.


It's the best place for him if he's not able to keep anything down. At least, they will give him nourishment by IV.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got the first letter of the process from Counties Manukau Health, this morning, they say they will make an appointment for me within four months.
> 
> As I had feared this could very well impact on the hoped for visit to the family in November.


Oh, Julie, couldn't they be a little swifter! Could your doctor get involved and give them a little(hard) push?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am horrible at maps! I get directions mixed up (have always been "directionally challenged"). Maybe I do have a touch of dyslexia and never knew it.


I laugh, as I only turn left and am so directionally challenged I have to have instructions TO and FROM any destination. I blame it on so many moves but know that isn't it. I just cannot do directions. If the East is on my left, it should ALWAYS be on my left...... It doesn't register... Never has, never will. A map is just a piece of paper. There is actually a name for this... it has nothing to do with intelligence and I was thrilled to know I'm not the only one....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't think it's dyslexia because it's not as severe as that condition. It's just that we interpret things differently to others. Our creative side is more dominant than our logical one. That's what it is in my case anyway. I find reading instructions quite difficult, I learn more easily, by visual and hands on rather than by books. Online tutorials are a wonderful tool for me.


Bless my GPS.... but I am also very logical and organized in other ways... In fact a little OCDC. All clothes hung a certain way, color coding, lists..... Not that it does me any good because I am married to a man who had a mother and a grandmother to pick up after him his entire life and he has yet to grow up. A wonderful man, but our styles will never mesh.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am definitely a tactile learner--I can take things in by watching but have to "do" in order for the information to sink in. Otherwise it doesn't make complete sense to me.


Me too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan and Sorlenna, count me three. I am directionally challenged and a tactile learner. Bless the Sierra's and flat desert so I can always see them and orient north/south.


I can't do North and South! Well, maybe if someone told me which way the State Farm building was from my house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Having fallen asleep in chair... I am off to bed. Hope DH doesn't want me to take him to pick up car at the crack of dawn.
> 
> BTW,,, Youngest DD's kidney biopsy showed nothing remarkable so guess they will have to figure out what other tests can be done. She said the visit was a waste of time. Seems to be the trend for Dr.'s to get that extra visit money instead of just reporting over the phone, especially if tests are OK.


Good news that DD's kidney biopsy is clear. My previous doctor and DH'S DR. used to call both of us
to give us news. We didn't live just around the corner so they knew it was an inconvenience for us to visit the office. They were such a caring pair and I really miss them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to get a reminder from the hospital when I was due for a mammogram but when I hit 75, I no longer heard from them. Same applied to the pap smear.


May happen to me as well, but I will ask my Dr. to write an order anyhow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I love pineapple but found that I'm allergic to them. I can eat a few pieces and that's it.


DH is that way with shrimp. Fine for a meal, but we can't have twice in one week without a rash and itching.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I often wonder if Fireball Dave ever checks in to see how Sam's doing. If I remember correctly, he got Sam to take over the Tea Party. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct.... but he left in a huff so pretty sure he is on to other things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya'll know the new TP is up and running and has been for 3 hours. Don't know if anyone is going to see these posts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ya'll know the new TP is up and running and has been for 3 hours. Don't know if anyone is going to see these posts.


Yes we do, to catch up on things. I'm a tidy person mostly, but have my messy moments at times, then I get busy and clear up. Hubby is pretty good but leaves things for me to do re housework, and garden. He runs our engineering co, and that takes up a lot of his time. I like to be in charge at home and it works fine for us both.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Doesn't seem to enter Bronwen's thinking that a visit to nanaj might be rather a treat for her. They are planning to visit Australia, but not me.


I am sorry about that, Julie, but I remember as a teenager, I was rather thoughtless too. :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Couldn't one of the GKs give up their bed for you for such a short time?I know thats what used to happen around here


My friend's son and wife were a little odd. They used to make up a bed on the floor for her. Wouldn't even let her sleep on the sofa.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is what I have been spey time on lately. My cousin and his wife are due the beginning of August. She will have a C-section the end of July. I dislike making afghans, but I know my cousin will treasure it, so that makes it worth while.


Very nice, Tami, I'm sure they'll really appreciate it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan and Sorlenna, count me three. I am directionally challenged and a tactile learner. Bless the Sierra's and flat desert so I can always see them and orient north/south.


I've gotten lost here and know that if I just aim toward the mountain, I'll eventually see something familiar and know where I am. So far, that's worked. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, wonderful news! Happy for you and DD.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten lost here and know that if I just aim toward the mountain, I'll eventually see something familiar and know where I am. So far, that's worked. LOL


❤????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> ❤????


In our area, we say "go east until your hat floats" and you'll be near Chicago.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, wonderful news! Happy for you and DD.


I think you maybe thinking of Jynx and her DD.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think you maybe thinking of Jynx and her DD.


Oops, thank you for correction. I'm trying unsuccessfully to read KTP and keep up with breaking news, over breaking news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In an ideal world it might- I will be discussing matters with Bronwen when I talk with her on Sunday.


I hadn't read about the finances when I posted my first post, had forgotten about needing to kennel Ringo both times too. I do wish you had someone from church who could watch him for you, but it's hard to find people without a dog who are willing to puppy sit. I'm very thankful that Deb (neighbor across the street) and I are able to trade dog watching duties with each other and that Christopher is close by also. Now that he has a house mate, he'll stay at Marla's and a night or two at my house maybe.

Poor Ryssa, licking a plate and a book slid down and hit her in the head, poor thing squeaked and hasn't gotten off my lap since I picked her panicked little self up. lol She's fine though, it didn't really hurt her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Doesn't seem to enter Bronwen's thinking that a visit to nanaj might be rather a treat for her. They are planning to visit Australia, but not me.


That's too bad, I think she tends to take you for granted and thinks you'll be there when she gets around to it, unfortunately if she waits long enough, you won't be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Couldn't one of the GKs give up their bed for you for such a short time?I know thats what used to happen around here


That's what we always did too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ive been out in the yard all morning, I have the strawberries, melons & some of the tomatoes out. I've got the plastic sheeting up to keep the wind off them. I decided I needed a break.
> While I was putting things out, Kimber decided to dig a hole in one of the rows I seeded????Needless to say, she got a good scolding. & of course I don't have any more of those particular seeds left
> It's beautiful out today, a bit of wind to keep the mosquitos at bay & just the right temperature for working


Oh Kimber!! Figures that it would be a seed you don't have more of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just messaged on FB with Heidi. Sam told her he felt miserable. I asked Heidi to let him know we all love him and are lifting him up in prayer.


Thank you, I sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is what I have been spey time on lately. My cousin and his wife are due the beginning of August. She will have a C-section the end of July. I dislike making afghans, but I know my cousin will treasure it, so that makes it worth while.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Waterjogged 45 minutes! Wasn't going to, but, they closed jacuzzi while I was water jogging so decided to go an extra 15 minutes. I'm trying to build up stamina and calories burned!


 :sm24: 
Did yoga, found that in wide tree I can put my head on the mat, lol, bent straight down no less. lol It's the little things. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bless my GPS.... but I am also very logical and organized in other ways... In fact a little OCDC. All clothes hung a certain way, color coding, lists..... Not that it does me any good because I am married to a man who had a mother and a grandmother to pick up after him his entire life and he has yet to grow up. A wonderful man, but our styles will never mesh.....


I do that with my closet too, color coordinated, all facing the same direction, tops of the same style type together, pants, skirts, etc... all in their own little area. lol David could care less, drives me crazy, pulls out a shirt, decides not to wear it and throws it over the top of the closet rack, same with jeans if he doesn't want to wear the pair he pulled out. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My friend's son and wife were a little odd. They used to make up a bed on the floor for her. Wouldn't even let her sleep on the sofa.


Oh my, I don't know that I would visit much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I often wonder if Fireball Dave ever checks in to see how Sam's doing. If I remember correctly, he got Sam to take over the Tea Party. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


That is how I understand matters, Liz, I think Dave will be very busy doing other things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, Julie, couldn't they be a little swifter! Could your doctor get involved and give them a little(hard) push?


I am inclined to wait to try to lose more weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am sorry about that, Julie, but I remember as a teenager, I was rather thoughtless too. :sm12:


I don't want to create ructions so I try just to accept.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hadn't read about the finances when I posted my first post, had forgotten about needing to kennel Ringo both times too. I do wish you had someone from church who could watch him for you, but it's hard to find people without a dog who are willing to puppy sit. I'm very thankful that Deb (neighbor across the street) and I are able to trade dog watching duties with each other and that Christopher is close by also. Now that he has a house mate, he'll stay at Marla's and a night or two at my house maybe.
> 
> Poor Ryssa, licking a plate and a book slid down and hit her in the head, poor thing squeaked and hasn't gotten off my lap since I picked her panicked little self up. lol She's fine though, it didn't really hurt her.


You just have to live within what you can afford, in this case I just can't do both- sad- but true.
Another issue- my new gardener has switched jobs and not bothered to tell me- so I am hunting for someone again.
Oh Ryssa! did you get a fright?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad, I think she tends to take you for granted and thinks you'll be there when she gets around to it, unfortunately if she waits long enough, you won't be.


That is rather what I think, Kaye Jo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what we always did too.


Boy, that sure is foreign to me. Our guests always get the bed(s) and we'll sleep on the floor in sleeping bags if it comes to that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, unfortunately the flight is quite pricey, and once again Ringo would have to be kenneled, plus I have to stay in a motel. That was why I had been contemplating just three nights away. On balance though I think the highest priority is getting the operation done.
> (Bronwen does not have a spare bedroom- I would have to sleep on a camp stretcher, in the sitting room, which would be physically pretty impossible getting down and up from, or the sofa, which is not really the most comfy!!!)


Definitely operation is highest priority. Oh, sorry to hear that you wouldnt have an actual real bed for when you visit. Shame.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> This is what I have been spey time on lately. My cousin and his wife are due the beginning of August. She will have a C-section the end of July. I dislike making afghans, but I know my cousin will treasure it, so that makes it worth while.


Beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs, I found it rather funny:
> 
> Housework was women's work. But one evening, Jenny arrived home from work to find the children bathed, one load of clothes in the washer and another in the dryer, dinner on the stove, and the table set.
> She was astonished --something's up.
> ...


David got a good laugh from that one as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Couldn't one of the GKs give up their bed for you for such a short time?I know thats what used to happen around here


And what we would have done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, from a foggy Saturday in Auckland.
> Wonderful quilts, and Afghan work ladies, such a talented bunch we all are with our various projects.
> I'm putting my hand up for the lefties too, I'm a leftie, mostly but was taught to crochet and knit right handed.
> Do any of you have the added problem of inability to read maps properly,? I always turn them upside down and read from right to left, then confusion reigns and I get hopelessly lost.
> Thank goodness for GPS, it solves a lot of arguments when we travel. My brain doesn't think logically so computers are a challenge, it drives Stu nuts trying to teach me things on it. But it's not all bad, I am quite creative in my own quirky way.


I don't always turn maps upside down- just when the map is going a different direction to me! And then David wants to look at the map and gets confused because I have turned it around to go the 'right' way! Once I am orientated I have no trouble reading them if the map is in the right direction. But I'm lucky if I can remember two sets of directions so maps not very helpful when I'm alone. So yes GPS or Google Maps are wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan and Sorlenna, count me three. I am directionally challenged and a tactile learner. Bless the Sierra's and flat desert so I can always see them and orient north/south.


But how do you know where north or south are?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I often wonder if Fireball Dave ever checks in to see how Sam's doing. If I remember correctly, he got Sam to take over the Tea Party. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct- yes I sometimes wonder if he has any idea what grew from his little trial.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can't do North and South! Well, maybe if someone told me which way the State Farm building was from my house.


If I'm near the city itself I can. The square mile is surrounded by North, South, East and West terrace (well East plays silly buggers (no not a swear word here a perfectly acceptable term for something that just doesn't do the right thing). SO in the city I always manage to know where North Tce is so I know where north is. And in the surrounding suburbs I know where Adelaide city is so can figure it out. And here (at my normal house tonight) I have worked out where South (South Road runs nearby and is the main road heading south) so can usually get some sort of bearings here now. But put me anywhere else I am with Jynx North could be anywhere.

At the football they say which end a team is kicking first- even at the ground I go to around 10 times a year I still need to think- now the train came that way, we are north of the city so the train came from south so north/south must be that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Definitely operation is highest priority. Oh, sorry to hear that you wouldnt have an actual real bed for when you visit. Shame.


The worst part is the lack of genuine welcome, which I am inclined to lay at Peter's feet, not just Bronwen's. Because he had a rough time with Oma in his first marriage, I am tarred with the same brush. It will be interesting to get Bronwen's reaction when we talk tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David got a good laugh from that one as well.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did we start new week and I missed link?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did we start new week and I missed link?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-471903-11.html#10858522


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy, that sure is foreign to me. Our guests always get the bed(s) and we'll sleep on the floor in sleeping bags if it comes to that.


I agree. I'm expecting company this summer and they'll have my bedroom while I sleep on the air bed downstairs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> You are correct- yes I sometimes wonder if he has any idea what grew from his little trial.


Probably not if he's gone on to other things but I often wonder how things are with his family of boys. I guess they're men by now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The worst part is the lack of genuine welcome, which I am inclined to lay at Peter's feet, not just Bronwen's. Because he had a rough time with Oma in his first marriage, I am tarred with the same brush. It will be interesting to get Bronwen's reaction when we talk tomorrow.


That is sad, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is sad, Julie.


Thanks Liz!
In my opinion it is very shortsighted of them both.


----------

